# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > 1970-1990 >  Ροδάνθη [Rodanthi - Virgo]

## jumpman

Gia pou to evale to rodanthi?Malon gia aulida na upothesw?

----------


## ΑΣΤΥΠΑΛΑΙΑ

Εκτακτο σαν Ρο/Ρο για απ΄ευθειας Ροδο ..... Καλη του χρονια λοιπων για το 2008 το πρωτο δρομολογιο ......

http://kyriakidis.fotopic.net/p46823008.html Εδω σε μια πολη αγαπημενη μου φωτογραφια που του εχω βγαλει στο Λακκι της Λερου

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Μιας που ανοιξε και thread για το Ροδανθη να πω οτι αν και δεν εχω ταξιδεψει ποτε μαζι του ειναι ενα πλοιο που τουλαχιστον εξωτερικα μου αρεσει παρα πολυ.Ειναι απο τα λιγα Ιαπωνικα που μου αρεσουν τοσο πολυ και το θεωρω εξαιρετικα αρμονικο στο ματι.Εξωτερικα τουλαχιστον η μετασκευη του δεν θα μπορουσε να ειναι καλυτερη και ταιριαζει γαντι στις γραμμες του βαποριου.Σιγουρα μου αρεσει περισσοτερο απο το αδερφο Μυτηληνη.Τωρα οσον αφορα γενικο σχολιο το μονο που εχω να πω ειναι οτι μονο προσβολη προς το ιδιο το βαπορι μπορω να λαβω το γεγονος πως το ταξιδευουν με 16-16,5 κομβους οταν καποτε πηγαινε ΑΝΕΤΑ 20-21 υπηρεσιακη με 23 μεγιστη.Εδω στις 18/8/2007 στον Πειραια.

Rodanthi_18_8_2007_Peiraias.JPG

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Το κοριτσι μας αν και συμπαθεστατο φαινεται να ειναι ιδιαιτερα παραμελημενο...Συνηθως τις γοητευτικες κυριες τις προσεχουμε και με το παραπανω,εδω δεν φαινεται να το εφαρμοζει ο καπτα-Μακης...

----------


## Nautikos II

> Το κοριτσι μας αν και συμπαθεστατο φαινεται να ειναι ιδιαιτερα παραμελημενο...Συνηθως τις γοητευτικες κυριες τις προσεχουμε και με το παραπανω,εδω δεν φαινεται να το εφαρμοζει ο καπτα-Μακης...


Συμφονω απολυτα μαζι σου, το πλοιο δεν ειναι και στην καλυτερη κατασταση

----------


## Apostolos

Σύντομα θα πάει δεξαμενή και μιά μικρή περιποίηση...

----------


## esperos

Για  τον  αγαπητό  μας  Απόστολο  για  να δεί  το  πλοίο  του  πως  ήταν  όταν  ήλθε  από  την  μακρυνή  Ιαπωνία.RODANTHI.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Καλα τώρα με τρέλανες!!!! Όχι γιατι τους δείχνω φώτο απο την Τζαπανία και δέν με πιστεύουν!!!! Τ Ε Λ Ε Ι Α!!!!!!!

----------


## Νaval22

Πολύ καλή πάντα έψαχνα φωτογραφίες των VEGA kai VIRGO πλήν το γνωστών που κυκλοφορούν στο δίκτυο

----------


## Leo

Για τον Απόστολο από ένα "κατάσκοπο" ππυ ταξίδευε με το ΒΣ Ιθάκη στις 13 Μαρτίου... Λίγο μετά την Τζιά  :Wink: 

DSC02453.JPG

----------


## ΑΣΤΥΠΑΛΑΙΑ

Η αδυναμια μου για αυτο το καραβι ειναι γνωστη (παροτι εκνευριζομαι που παει αργα) και εχω κανει παρα πολλα ταξιδια μαζι του ............
Η καλυτερη φωτογραφια που του εχω βγαλει ειναι εκεινη στην οποια προσπαθει να προσεγγιση το λιμανι της Ροδου να για δεσει (εγω μολις ειχα φυγει απο τη Ροδο με το Νταλιανα και πηγαινα ακριβως οπως παει και το Ροδανθη στη φωτο) 

http://kyriakidis.fotopic.net/p46823013.html

----------


## kalypso

Εικόνα 1336.jpg

γειά σου βρε Απόστολε!!!

----------


## scoufgian

το ροδανθη γιατι πηγε σημερα κι εδεσε διπλα απο το sardinia vera?ενοιωθε μοναξιες?
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 3981

----------


## Rocinante

Του σιγοψιθυριζει τα μυστικα του Αιγαιου...

----------


## kalypso

για να μας βγάλει κοντινές φωτογραφίες ο Απόστολος!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## Rocinante

Και να μας πει και κανα νεο... φρεσκο

----------


## Leo

Ναί σωστά έχει φρέσκα νέα αλλά θα σας τα πεί ο ίδιος



> rocinanteΤου σιγοψιθυριζει τα μυστικα του Αιγαιου...


Αυτό έχει μια αλήθεια.... θα φέρει και γούρι να ξεκινήσει και η Βέρα...

Ωραία φωτό scoufgian....  :Wink:  φρέσκια φρέσκια, ακόμη καπνίζει η Ροδάνθη.

----------


## mastrokostas

> ακόμη καπνίζει η Ροδάνθη.


Ο μάγειρας ήταν που έψηνε κάτι πανσετες , και γι αυτό καπνίζει !

----------


## scoufgian

> Ο μάγειρας ήταν που έψηνε κάτι πανσετες , και γι αυτό καπνίζει !


τους αθεοφοβους.νηστεια εχουμε κι αυτοι ψηνουν? :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## despo

Ο λογος ειναι οτι απο αυριο 19/3 ξεκινάει δρομολόγια στη γραμμη Παροναξίας - Ιου - Σαντορίνης.

----------


## scoufgian

> Ο λογος ειναι οτι απο αυριο 19/3 ξεκινάει δρομολόγια στη γραμμη Παροναξίας - Ιου - Σαντορίνης.


το quiz που βαλαμε λυθηκε σωστα απο τη despo.mastrokosta παρακαλω οι πανσετες στη κυρια despo

----------


## parianos

Αληθευει αυτο οτι θα παει Παρο απο αυριο? Γιατι δεν το βλεπω στα δρομολογια του?

----------


## captain 83

Υπάρχει κανονικά στα δρομολόγια με αναχώρηση από Πειραιά στις 20:00 και από Σαντορίνη στις 18:00.

----------


## parianos

Πριν απο λιγο ειδα τα δρομολογια απο το Υπουργειο Ναυτιλιας και δεν εχει τα δρομολογια του Ροδανθη, μονο για αυριο λεει.....

----------


## captain 83

Μην περιμένεις και πολλά από την σελίδα του υπουργείου. Αν δεις και στα κρητικά δρομολόγια από μεθαύριο και μετά δεν ξεκαθαρίζει ποιό πλοίο θα πηγαίνει που, αλλά τα έχει και τα δυο μαζί (π.χ. Κνωσος-Φαιστός για Ηράκλειο).

----------


## parianos

ειδα στην σελιδα openseas πριν και λεει τα δρομολογια του Ροδανθη αλλα μονο τον Μαρτη και τον Απριλη δεν λεει τιποτα.....παντως σε ευχαριστω.....

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Αν και το πλοιο οπως εχουμε δει σε φωτογραφιες εδω μεσα ειναι σε κακη κατασταση (α ρε καπτα Μακη) μου φαινεται θετικο που θα μπει ξανα μετα τοσα χρονια στη γραμμη Παρο-Ναξο-Ιο-Σαντορινη...Απλα θελω να ρωτησω τους φιλους απο Παρο οταν ηταν στην γραμμη πριν καμποσα χρονια μαζι με το Αριαδνη τον Μινωικων ποσο καθαρο χρονο (χωρις μανουβρα) εκανε για την Παροικια;Ρωταω για να συγκρινουμε με τον χρονο που θα κανει τωρα...

----------


## parianos

Θα σου πω εγω, στην μανουβρα γρηγορο ητανε το Αριαδνη απο οτι το Ροδανθη αργουσε πολυ επειδη ειναι χοντρο στο πλατος του....

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Ευχαριστω για την πληροφορια,απλα η ερωτηση μου ηταν αλλη...Ποσο καθαρο χρονο ταξιδιου (χωρις τη μανουβρα) εκανε απο Πειραια για Παροικια... :Wink:

----------


## Apostolos

Τι κοιτάς το ρολόι λοιπόν...
Στο πλοίο αυτό σκοπός δέν είναι ο προορισμός αλλα το ταξίδι  :Smile:

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Συμφωνω και επαυξανω,ειμαι σχεδον σιγουρος οτι πολλοι απο εμας δεν ενδιαφερονται για το ποτε θα φτασουν στον προορισμο τους και τους ενδιαφερει μονο το ταξιδι,αλλα ειμαι επισης σιγουρος οτι ταυτοχρονα εχουμε το μικροβιο να χρονομετρουμε τους χρονους ταξιδιου μονο και μονο για να κανουμε τις συγκρισεις μας.Γι'αυτο λοιπον η ερωτηση συνεχιζει να ισχυει... :Wink:  Παντως απο οτι ειδα για τα τωρινα του δρομολογια θα κανει Πειραια-Παρο 6 ωρες (αναχωρηση 20:00 και αφιξη στην Παροικια 02:00) ενω θα φτανει Σαντορινη σε 11 ωρες και 40 λεπτα .(αφιξη στον Αθηνιο 07:40).Αν κανει για 95 μιλια 6 ωρες η ταχυτητα του θα ειναι καπου στους 15,8 κομβους...Ο καπτα Μακης αρνειται πισματικα να δωσει λιγη ταχυτητα παραπανω... :Sad:

----------


## parianos

Τοτε το Ροδανθη εκανε 5 ωρες και μερικα λεπτα ενω το Αριαδνη εκανε ακριβως 4μιση ωρες. Τωρα ομως το Ροδανθη ειμαι σιγουρος θα κανει 6 και μερικα λεπτα, εχει γερασει πια απο οτι παλια.....στο δρομο ομως καθε Τεταρτες και καθε Παρασκευες θα το περναει ανετα το Ιθακη αλλα δυστυχως οχι στην ιδια πορεια που κανουν τωρα τα BLUE STAR δηλαδη θελω να πω τα BLUE STAR πηγαινουν στην πορεια μεταξυ Κυθνου και Σεριφου, ενω το Ροδανθη θα πηγαινει μεσω Κεας και Κυθνου, δεν θα δουμε στην κοντρα που θα κανουν.....

----------


## Apostolos

Το κανονίζουμε αν θές αλλα δέν θα έχει νόημα με 10 κόμβους διαφορά!!!

----------


## parianos

Τι εννοεις "το κανονιζουμε"; δεν το καταλαβα καλα....

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> Τα BLUE STAR πηγαινουν στην πορεια μεταξυ Κυθνου και Σεριφου, ενω το Ροδανθη θα πηγαινει μεσω Κεας και Κυθνου, δεν θα δουμε στην κοντρα που θα κανουν.....


Αληθεια για ποιο λογο αυτο;Οσες φορες εχω κανει το δρομολογιο Πειραιας-Παρος ειτε με Blue Star ειτε με τα παλια βαπορια της Hellenic (Εξπρες Σαντορινη-Εξπρες Απολλων-Εξπρες Αθηνα-Εξπρες Αφροδιτη) εχουν περασει κατω απο την Κυθνο και οχι απο πανω.Γιατι το Ροδανθη θα πηγαινει απο πανω;

----------


## parianos

Δεν ξερω για ποιο λογο το κανουν, παντως ειναι η τακτικη της εταιρειας (BLUE STAR) να πηγαινουν απο πανω εκτος Τριτης και Πεμπτης πηγαινουν απο κατω λογω Συρο..... και ακομη τα Highspeed και τα ταχυπλοα (Αιολος και speedrunner) οταν πηγαινουν Παρο περνανε απο πανω λογω μαλλον να γλιτωσουν γρηγορα το χρονο ή κοβουν το δρομο παρα απο κατω...ναι σωστα ειπες τα πλοια της HS πηγαιναν απο κατω, το ιδιο ισχυει και του Μακη αγουδημου αρα το Ροδανθη θα εξακολουθει να παει απο κατω και θα το μαθουμε απο αυριο στο ais απο που θα παει......

----------


## parianos

Ξεκινησε τωρα το Ροδανθη για Παροναξια και τωρα μενει να δουμε απο το ais απο που θα πηγαινει Κεας-Κυθνου ή Κυθνου-Σεριφου.

----------


## makism87

> Μιας που ανοιξε και thread για το Ροδανθη να πω οτι αν και δεν εχω ταξιδεψει ποτε μαζι του ειναι ενα πλοιο που τουλαχιστον εξωτερικα μου αρεσει παρα πολυ.Ειναι απο τα λιγα Ιαπωνικα που μου αρεσουν τοσο πολυ και το θεωρω εξαιρετικα αρμονικο στο ματι.Εξωτερικα τουλαχιστον η μετασκευη του δεν θα μπορουσε να ειναι καλυτερη και ταιριαζει γαντι στις γραμμες του βαποριου.Σιγουρα μου αρεσει περισσοτερο απο το αδερφο Μυτηληνη.Τωρα οσον αφορα γενικο σχολιο το μονο που εχω να πω ειναι οτι μονο προσβολη προς το ιδιο το βαπορι μπορω να λαβω το γεγονος πως το ταξιδευουν με 16-16,5 κομβους οταν καποτε πηγαινε ΑΝΕΤΑ 20-21 υπηρεσιακη με 23 μεγιστη.Εδω στις 18/8/2007 στον Πειραια.
> 
> Rodanthi_18_8_2007_Peiraias.JPG


file moy sto rodanthi eimouna to 1990 γ' μηχανικος ειναι πολλη καλο πλοιο τωρα ειμαι στο μαρινα β'μηχανικος εση εισαι ναυτηκος?

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Οχι δεν ειμαι μηχανικος,φοιτητης ειμαι στο Πολυτεχνειο Κρητης.

----------


## despo

Συμφωνώ με τον Μάκη οτι και το Ροδάνθη και το Μαρίνα ειναι πολυ καλά πλοία, το άσχημο ειναι οτι ειναι παραμελημένα.

----------


## a.molos

Μια φωτό απο την έναρξη της μετασκευής.

rodanthi.jpg

----------


## parianos

τωρα ειναι στο φαρο της Κεας αρα θα περναει Κεα-Κυθνου προς Παρο.

----------


## Haddock

Πραγματικά αξιόλογες φωτογραφίες από τις σπάνιες στιγμές ενός βάπορα!

----------


## parianos

Τωρα εφτασε στην Παρο. Αρα εκανε 6 ωρες και 20 λεπτα, ειναι πολυ για μενα.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> Τωρα εφτασε στην Παρο. Αρα εκανε 6 ωρες και 20 λεπτα, ειναι πολυ για μενα.


Μαλλον βγηκε απο τα φαναρια γυρω στις 20:20.Αυτος ο χρονος ειναι με ή χωρις μανουβρα;Απλα το ειδα απο το AIS και ειχε μια μεση ταχυτητα γυρω στους 15,8-16 κομβους και με απλα μαθηματικα βγαινει οτι καλυπτει τα 95 μιλια σε 6 ωρες...Παντως ακομα και οι εξι ειναι πολλες εχεις δικιο.Δεν παυουμε ομως να το αγαπαμε.

----------


## Leo

Σωστά βρε παιδιά όλα αυτά που λέτε για 6 ώρες και τόσα λεφτά..... Να σκεφτείτε όμως ότι το συγκεκριμένο πλοίο έχει ένα* μεγάλο ΑΤΟΥ* για εμάς τους καραβολάτρες. *Μην το φωνάξετε δυνατά...* (σεβαστείτε το αν το γνωρίζετε) και αν δεν το γνωρίζετε ρωτήστε εμένα με ΠΜ... Με άλλα λόγια, νομίζω ότι οι 6.20 ώρες ή όσες είναι μάλλον δεν θα σας φθάσουν και δεν θα τις κατλάβετε  :Very Happy: .

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> Σωστά βρε παιδιά όλα αυτά που λέτε για 6 ώρες και τόσα λεφτά..... Να σκεφτείτε όμως ότι το συγκεκριμένο πλοίο έχει ένα* μεγάλο ΑΤΟΥ* για εμάς τους καραβολάτρες. *Μην το φωνάξετε δυνατά...* (σεβαστείτε το αν το γνωρίζετε) και αν δεν το γνωρίζετε ρωτήστε εμένα με ΠΜ... Με άλλα λόγια, νομίζω ότι οι 6.20 ώρες ή όσες είναι μάλλον δεν θα σας φθάσουν και δεν θα τις κατλάβετε .


Φιλε Leo καταλαβαινω τι λες και μαλιστα αμα προλαβω να ανεβω απο Χανια οσο το βαπορι ειναι στη γραμμη σου ορκιζομαι οτι θα πεταχτω με αυτο μεχρι την Ιο μονο και μονο για να το ταξιδι μαζι του.Εχω πει τοσες φορες οτι μου αρεσει πολυ.Δεν κατηγορω καθολου το ιδιο το βαπορι,αλλα τον πλοιοκτητη του που το υποβαθμιζει κρατωντας το σκουριαsμενο και ταξιδευοντας το με χαμηλες ταχυτητες... :Wink:

----------


## makism87

ok captain nionio kali apofitisi na exis ego doylevo sto marina opote thes ella na to dis

----------


## Apostolos

Κρύβε λόγια Leo!

----------


## Nautikos II

Τελικα ειναι ομορφο σκαρι, σαν ολα τα παλια

----------


## Kalloni

Τσεντζο σε ευχαριστουμε για αυτη τη μοναδικη φωτογραφια. Απο σημερα ειναι?

----------


## Nautikos II

Ειναι περιπου ενα μηνα πριν φιλε μου

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Σωστά, πρέπει να είναι αρχές Μαρτίου.

Δεξιά διακρίνεται -στο σημείο που εδώ και δέκα ημέρες βρίσκεται το ΣΑΡΔ. ΒΕΡΑ- το Εξπρές Σαντορίνη, πιθανολογώ λίγο πριν φύγει για Σποράδες.

----------


## Nautikos II

> Σωστά, πρέπει να είναι αρχές Μαρτίου.
> 
> Δεξιά διακρίνεται -στο σημείο που εδώ και δέκα ημέρες βρίσκεται το ΣΑΡΔ. ΒΕΡΑ- το Εξπρές Σαντορίνη, πιθανολογώ λίγο πριν φύγει για Σποράδες.


Σωστος ο παιχτης

----------


## Romilda

Καλησπέρα,
αυτή την φώτο σας την στέλνει ο άντρας μου (Απόστολος) με πολύ αγάπη
.. ! ! !  :Smile:

----------


## Leo

Ευχαριστούμε romilda... :Wink: , καλή επιστροφή και ελπίζω αύριο να μείνει κοντά μας!  :Very Happy:

----------


## ilias1535

Το πλοίο εδώ και κατι ώρες (βάση του ais)βρίσκετε ανοιχτά της σαντορίνης και βολοδέρνει!Μήπως ξέρει κανείς τπτ?

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Kακος καιρος και δεν μπορει να δεσει.

----------


## Rocinante

Παντως αν πατε στο θεμα του AIS θα δειτε οτι ο SCOUFGIAN ανακαλυψε οτι θα κανει ενα ταξιδι για ενα νησι λιγα μιλια μακρυτερα  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## apollo_express

> Παντως αν πατε στο θεμα του AIS θα δειτε οτι ο SCOUFGIAN ανακαλυψε οτι θα κανει ενα ταξιδι για ενα νησι λιγα μιλια μακρυτερα


12:55 30-3-2008

----------


## ilias1535

Πάντως δεν νομίζώ να μην μπορεί να δέσει γιατί είναι λίγο μακρυα απο το λιμανι της σαντορινης.Τόσα έχουνε πάει και εχούν δέσει μια χάρα.

----------


## stanley

Το σημερινό δρομολόγιο του πλοίου για Σάμο - Χίο είναι έκτακτο λόγω της ακινησίας του Ν. Χίος ή θα ακολουθήσουν και άλλα μέσα στο μήνα;

----------


## Apostolos

Ψάχνοντας βρίσκεις!
RODANTHI JAPANESE GA PLAN.jpg

----------


## KABODETHS

Σήμερα ήρθε εκτάκτως μέχρι Χίο με 25 περίπου φορτηγάRODANTHI CHIOS.jpg

----------


## Nautikos II

Αν και ειναι φωτο μεσα απο  το αμαξι, ειναι πανεμορφη και πεντακαθαρη,
Ηταν καθαρο το τζαμι :Wink:

----------


## apollo_express

Τι έχει πάθει τον τελευταίο καιρό;  :Confused:

----------


## scoufgian

> Τι έχει πάθει τον τελευταίο καιρό;


διακτινιζεται και πραγματοποιει και υπερατλαντικα ταξιδια.......:mrgreen::mrgreen:

----------


## nautikos

Μηπως ομως ετσι μπερδευουμε λιγο την πλακα και το χαβαλε με τον επαγγελματισμο :Wink:

----------


## ilias1535

Τι θα γινει με το rodanthi,καθε φορα που θα εχει διανυχτερευση θα τη βγάζει στα ανοιχτα της Σαντορίνης????

----------


## captain 83

Λογικό είναι αν δεν μπορεί να κρατηθεί μέσα στο λιμάνι να βγαίνει στ΄ ανοιχτά. Επίσης, απόψε έχει διανυκτέρευση και το Πάρος στην Σαντορίνη.

----------


## NAXOS

Tι θα γινη απο το επομενο Σαββατο που θα ειναι και το ΠΡΕΒΕΛΗΣ ??

----------


## Leo

Με μπουνάτσα θα είναι δεμένοι αγκαλιά. Με άσχημο καιρό το ίδιο εκεί που είναι τώρα η Ροδάνθη...με νοτιά ή στο ντρίφτινγκ  με βορειά  :Very Happy: .

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> Για αυτο φωναζε ο Αγουδημος στο συμβουλιο,λογικα θα τραβηξει περισοτερο κοσμο απο το Ροδανθη,γιατι ειναι 1000 φορες πιο καλο πλοιο...


Ε οχι ε οχι,εδω επετρεψε να διαφωνησω.1000 φορες πιο καλο πλοιο απο το Ροδανθη σε καμια περιπτωση.Εχω ταξιδεψει με το Πρεβελη 5 φορες και εχω πολυ καλες εντυπωσεις,οταν αλλοι το εθαβαν,αλλα σε καμια περιπτωση δεν ισχυει αυτο που γραφεις.Εχουν ιδιο μηκος αλλα το Πρεβελη επειδη εχει  περισσοτερο χαβαλε και δεν εχει πτερυγια ειναι λιγο μπαλαρινα (χωρις να ειναι ανασφαλες βεβαια).Επισης την ταχυτητα του Πρεβελη την εχει ανετα το Ροδανθη,αν ο καπτα Μακης αποφασισει να το ανοιξει λιγο.Απο χωρους ισως να εχει λιγο παραπανω το Πρεβελη,χωρις το Ροδανθη να υστερει σημαντικα.Που το γραφει λοιπον οτι το Πρεβελη ειναι 1000 φορες καλυτερο;Πολυ καλα και τα δυο κατα την αποψη μου.

----------


## Νaval22

Καλά στην ταχύτητα υπάρχουν αμφιβολίες ότι μπορεί να ανοίξει κι άλλο σκεφτείτε το ενδεχόμενο το πλοίο να μη μπορεί να πάει παραπάνω και ότι δεν είναι απλά επιλογή του Αγούδημου για να καίει λιγότερα πετρέλαια

----------


## Rocinante

..............

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Και επειδή κάποια ...ψυχή από εδώ μέσα  :Wink: , δικαίως θα παραπονιέται ότι φωτογραφίζει όλα τα ...παραπλέοντα πλοία, και το δικό του το έχουμε ξεχάσει, 
η *Ροδάνθη* σήμερα στα 200άρια.

Αφιερωμένη με αγάπη στον *captain A*.

RODANTHI.jpg

----------


## marioskef

Ελπίζω ο "....."  :Wink:  να έχει να μας δείξει ένα κατατοπιστικό αποκλειστικό Φωτορεπορτάζ από το συμβάν... Πιο κοντά δεν γίνεται...

----------


## Leo

Τα δύο πιο πάνω πόστς μεταφέρθηκαν και στο σχετικό με το ατύχημα *thread.*

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Eυτυχως που το εβγαλες χτες το πρωι, γιατι το βραδακι απεκτησε μια τρυπουλα εκει, κοντα στο GHANA! Του την δημιουργησε ο "ντοπαρισμενος" Αιολος Κεντερης ΙΙ!! Μαλλον του κολλησε το προσω! Ευτυχως δεν χτυπησε κανεις. Στο τμημα που χτηπησε τη Ροδανθη, ειναι το πανω γκαραζ. Λιγο πιο μπροστα ηταν οι καμπινες πληρωματος!!

----------


## parianos

Συμφωνα με το openseas εγιναν μερικες αλλαγες στα δρομολογια του Ροδανθη μεχρι να διορθωσει την ζημια του.

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Για κανα μηνα δηλαδη?

----------


## ΑΣΤΥΠΑΛΑΙΑ

Προσωρινο μπαλωμα της τρυπας που του εκανε το Αιολος Κεντερης 2 ........

rodanthi.JPG

----------


## Haddock

Εκτός από το μεγάλο χτυπημα, διακρίνω ότι έχει πάθει ζημιά πάνω από την ίσαλο... τελικά γλύτωσε τα χειρότερα...

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Εκτός από το μεγάλο χτυπημα, διακρίνω ότι έχει πάθει ζημιά πάνω από την ίσαλο... τελικά γλύτωσε τα χειρότερα...


Εγω βλεπω οτι εχει και σκαλα στην τσιμινιερα. Μαλλον και εκει εχει "προβλημα"! Του ηρθε κουτι του Ghana!!

----------


## uddox

Συμφωνείτε οτι η κρεμαστή πατσαβούρα είναι πιο άσχημη και απο την τρύπα?
Καλά, οχι να έφθασε και στην τσιμινιέρα ο Αίολος?? Με σούζα τόκανε? 
Εκτος και αν με το μπαμ κατέρρευσαν οι αεραγωγοί

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Eννοω οτι θα βγαλει απο τη μυγα ξυγκι, και θα ζητησει κανα τρελο ποσο, να επισκευασει ολο το πλοιο!!

----------


## MYTILENE

Αυτό το χτύπημα στην ίσαλο θα το έκανε με το μυτάκι που έχει το ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ ΙΙ χαμηλά.
Όσο για το ΜΑΚΑΡΟ μπορεί να ζητήσει και το ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ολόκληρο:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Και για να την ξαναδουμε ακμαια,να και δυο φωτογραφιες της στις 18/4/2008 το ξημερωμα στον Πειραια,μια μονη της και μια με τον Αγιο Γεωργιο.Μολις εχουμε καταπλευσει με το Βενιζελο το φως λιγοστο,η ταχυτητα κλειστρου χαμηλη και το vibration του Βενιζελου αρκετο,οποτε δεν μπορουσα να τις βγαλω πιο σταθερες.Για τον Αποστολο. :Wink:

----------


## Apostolos

Thanks a lot!!!

----------


## noulos

> ...Όσο για το ΜΑΚΑΡΟ μπορεί να ζητήσει και το ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ολόκληρο:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Και σκέψου να τον βάλει Παροναξία με 20 κόμβους!!!

----------


## parianos

Το Ροδανθη που ειναι; Δεν το βρισκω στο ais....

----------


## Markos

ΒΟΥΛΙΑΞΕ? :Razz:

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Κοιτα, στις 28-4 που εφυγα απο Πειραια, ηταν αραγμενο κοντα στον κοκκινο!

----------


## mike_rodos

Αναζητήται το Ροδάνθη... Όντως έχει περίπου 1 μήνα να φανεί εδω στη Ρόδο... Μήπως πήγε για επισκευή???

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

@Mike_Rodos... Μηπως το στουκαρισε ο Aιολος Κεντερης ΙΙ? Πριν απο εκει, εκανε κατι Παροναξιες.

----------


## mike_rodos

Σωστός ο παίχτης!!! Το είχα ξεχάσει...

----------


## Captain Kataras

Χαιρετώ και καλώς σας βρήκα! Το Ροδάνθη βρίσκεται στον Ν Μ στην Δραπετσώνα και μέχρι σήμερα είχε παρέα το Πήγασος το οποίο απέπλευσε.

----------


## mike_rodos

Καλώς ήρθες στην παρέα μας καπταιν!!! Ευχαριστούμε και για την ενημέρωση!!!

----------


## Leo

Παρακολουθόντας σε φίλε mike_rodos τι γράφεις τισ προηγούμενες μέρες στο φόρουμ, με εξέπληξε ευχάριστα που ρώτησες τι έγινε το Ροδάνθη. Προφανώς σου λείπει και αυτό λίγο. Είναι μέρος της γραμμής, είναι να κομμάτι της Ρόδου κι αυτό όπως και άλλα  :Wink: . Μπράβο!

----------


## mike_rodos

Μπορεί κάποια καράβια να μην τα πηγαίνω προσωπικά, αλλά πάντα παρακολουθώ στο λιμάνι της Ρόδου ποια καράβια είναι... Το Ροδάνθη άλλωστε είναι και το πρώτο καράβι που έκανα το δρομολόγιο Ρόδο - Πειραιά...

----------


## STRATHGOS

και θα το κανει για πολα χρονια ακομα!!! χι:mrgreen: χι παντος ποιο αρεστο ηταν ετση....παντος φερνει λιγο στο μυτιληνη!!:???:Εικόνα 283.jpg

Εικόνα 284.jpg

----------


## Leo

Να υποθέσω ΣΤΡΑΤΗΓΕ μου ότι αν δεν έφερνε και λίγο στο Μυτιλήνη, μπορεί και να μην είχαμε δει αυτές τις φωτογραφίες??? :Razz:

----------


## scoufgian

Στρατη,ευχαριστουμε για τις φωτο

----------


## STRATHGOS

> Να υποθέσω ΣΤΡΑΤΗΓΕ μου ότι αν δεν έφερνε και λίγο στο Μυτιλήνη, μπορεί και να μην είχαμε δει αυτές τις φωτογραφίες???


:idea:χι! χι! οχι παλη θα της εβγαζα??? :mrgreen:

----------


## scoufgian

Στρατηγε μια ερωτηση ακομα.Τα βραχια που φαινονται απο πισω ,απο ποιο μερος ειναι?

----------


## STRATHGOS

[quote=scoufgian;78393]Στρατηγε μια ερωτηση ακομα.Τα βραχια που φαινονται απο πισω ,απο ποιο μερος ειναι?[/
παντος οχι το σιγρι... χι! :mrgreen:χι! βασικα πρεπει να ειναι καπου εκη στην μυκονο! νομιζω.!!!!! θελει ψαξιμο?:shock:

----------


## scoufgian

Σκεφτηκα μηπως ηταν απο κανα σημειο ,γυρω απο κολπο της Γερας,Ταρτι,Αγ.Ερμογενης αλλα μετα λεω, γιατι να κανει αυτη τη διαδρομη απο το κατω μερος της ΛΕΣΒΟΥ..........Παντως ειναι ωραια

----------


## STRATHGOS

> Σκεφτηκα μηπως ηταν απο κανα σημειο ,γυρω απο κολπο της Γερας,Ταρτι,Αγ.Ερμογενης αλλα μετα λεω, γιατι να κανει αυτη τη διαδρομη απο το κατω μερος της ΛΕΣΒΟΥ..........Παντως ειναι ωραια


κειτα να εβλεπα κανενα superfast να ελεγα ναι μη πως ειναι εξο απτο τη γερα θα χερομουνα!!! τωρα το ροδανθη εξω απτο τη γερα θα ελεγα οχι αλο παλεα πλοια στο νησι..χι χι:lol:προς θεου δεν θελω να προσβαλο τους φαν του ροδανφη αλα ειναι καποιας χρονολογιας...παντος πρεπη να βγαζει καμια 19 κονβους η οχι!! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Apostolos

Πωωωςςς??? Πάρτε πάλι το μηδέεεεννν!!!!!

----------


## marsant

Καλησπερα παιδια,τι γινεται με το ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ ποτε αρχιζει παλι τα δρομολογια του?Γνωριζει κανεις αν εχουν αρχισει εργασιες αποκαταστασης των ζημιων?

----------


## Νaval22

Εντάξει δεν πάει 19 αλλά πάει 19-ν όπου ν=4-6

----------


## nautikos

Με βαση το παλιο μου μοντελο του *Ροδανθη*, ειπα να κανω κατι δουλιτσες και να το προσαρμοσω στη νεα εποχη :Very Happy: . Προσωπικα προτιμω την παλια εκδοση...

rod2.jpg

----------


## Leo

Αυτό παληκάρι μου είναι ζουμαριστή φωτογραφία!! Όχι κατασκευή ....!!!! Αφού βλέπω μέσα και κάτι γνωστούς από την Πάτμο. Μπράβο μόνο? Συγχαρητήρια... είσαι εκπληκτικός!  :Very Happy:

----------


## parianos

Συμφωνα με το openseas αρχιζουν τα δρομολογια του στις 10 Ιουνιου, ωρα 22:00 για Παροναξια.....

----------


## Leo

Ο φίλος μας ο NAXOS μήπως γνωρίζει να μας πεί περισσσότερα?  :Wink:

----------


## marsant

Απο Σαντορινη θα αναχωρει 10.40 για Παρο-Πειραια.Παντως ενδιαφερον εχει οτι στον γυρισμο (συμφωνα με το openseas)θα κανει 5ωρες κ 10 λεπτα απο παρο για πειραια...

----------


## noulos

Στην πράξη να δούμε πόσο θα κάνει...

----------


## parianos

θα κανει 6 ωρες Παρο-Πειραια....

----------


## 2nd mate

σημερα το ειδα να μπαινει στο λιμανι ρυμουλκουμενο κατα τις 11 το πρωι,γνωριζει κανεις φιλος το λογο?

----------


## Leo

Για να ταξιδέψει ένα πλοίο με ίδια μέσα χρειάζεται πλήρωμα. Μετά το ατύχμημα και την ακινησία δεν είχε πλήρωμα.... άρα η λογική λέει ότι μπορεί και να μην έχει επανδρωθεί ακόμη και να μην αρχίσει άμεσα δρομολόγια. Το πήραν λοιπόν τα ρυμουλκά και το μεθόρμισαν απο τον Νέο Μώλο στο Μεγάλο λιμάνι. Έτσι νομίζω εγώ....

----------


## scoufgian

Χτες το μεσημερι ,ειχαμε δοκιμαστικο ,για τη Ροδανθη.........Αφου εκανε πασαρελα ,στο Σαρωνικο κι εδειξε οτι πια, ειναι μια χαρα(τροπος του λεγειν γατι εμφανησιακα ειναι μαυρα χαλια) ,επεστρεψε κι εκανε παρεα ,στο Ρομιλντα, στα 200αρια
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 7195

----------


## marsant

Εδω εχει να κανει το βαπορι 3 χρονια δεξαμενισμο....Παντως για μενα ειναι ΑΠΑΡΑΔΕΚΤΟ να ηταν τοσες μερες σε ακινησια και να μην του ριχνουν ενα βαψιμο...Κριμα το καραβι.

----------


## Apostolos

3 χρόνια δέν παίζει να μήν έχει δεξαμενιστεί. Ετησίως τα επιβατηγά είναι υποχρεωμένα να δεξαμενιστούν. Το συγκεκριμένο είναι υποχρεωμένο να δεξαμενιστεί ώς τον Δεκέμβρη

----------


## marsant

Φιλε Αποστολη εχει να κανει απο τον Δεκεμβρη του 2005 δεξαμενισμο.

----------


## Νaval22

Πράγματι έχει να ανέβει τρία χρόνια ένα μεγάλο ΕΛΕΟΣ για τον Αγούδημο

----------


## Apostolos

Καλά και τον νόμο που λεεί ετήσιο δεξαμενισμό???

----------


## dimitris

Ενας ειναι ο καπτα Μακης...

----------


## STRATHGOS

> Εδω εχει να κανει το βαπορι 3 χρονια δεξαμενισμο....Παντως για μενα ειναι ΑΠΑΡΑΔΕΚΤΟ να ηταν τοσες μερες σε ακινησια και να μην του ριχνουν ενα βαψιμο...Κριμα το καραβι.


σιγα μην το βαφαν!!! τα εχουν αφησει λες και ειναι σε ακινησια !!!  :Mad: Ντροπη καλοκαιργιατικα να ειναι σε αυτα τα χαλια!!!!

----------


## Speedkiller

Να και μια πρόσφατη εκ των πλευρών φώτο μετά το μπαλωματάκι...(φαινεται αν κοιτάξει κανείς προσεχτικά!)

----------


## noulos

Αν με πληροφόρησαν σωστά οι πηγές μου, την τρίτη 10/6 επιστρέφει στα δρομολόγια.

----------


## kalypso

Να ευχηθούμε στο Ροδάνθη Χρόνια του Πολλά,μια και σήμερα έχει την ονομαστική του εορτή!!!!
Καλά Ταξίδια!!!

----------


## marsant

To ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ εκανε 12/5 ωρες για να ερθει στα μερη μας σημερα(Σαντορινη).Λογικο παντως αφου καθε φορα τρωει 15-20 λεπτα για να μαζεψει αγκυρες στον πειραια και καθεται σε καθε λιμανι 35 λεπτα ακομα και στην.....Ιο(και καλα η Παρος και η Ναξος που εχει πολλα φορτηγα αλλα στην Ιο 35 λεπτα καθε φορα?).Παντως απο ταχυτητα δεν πηγε ασχημα (για τα δεδομενα του Αγουδημου) απο 16 μεχρι 16.5 το πετυχαινα καθε φορα.

----------


## Kalloni

Ειναι πολλες οι 12,5 ωρες δηλαδη;

----------


## marsant

Nαι φιλε για αυτη την γραμμη ειναι πολλες.Δεν σηκωνει πολλες καθυστερησεις η γραμμη αυτη και οπως αναφερω πιο πανω θα μπορουσε ο χρονος να μειωθει πολυ.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Το πολυ 30-40 λεπτα.Δε νομιζω περισσοτερο.

----------


## marsant

Eστω και τα 30 λεπτα φιλε Captain Nionios αν θες να εισαι ανταγωνιστηκος προσπαθεις να τα κερδισεις,γιατι αργοτερα που θα φευγει το Πρεβελη μιση ωρα αργοτερα απο το Ροδανθη και σιγουρα θα φτανει πρωτο θα φανει στον απλο επιβατη....

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Ναι δεκτο,αλλα οσο και σημαντικη να ειναι η μιση ωρα δεν ειναι δραματικη αλλαγη.Το κυριο ειναι να ανοιξουν το βαπορι λιγο παραπανω γιατι ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΑΝΕΤΑ,αλλα ο θεος καπτα Μακης δεν ξερει απο τετοια... :Wink:

----------


## marsant

Τελικα του φρεσκαραν λιγο την πλωρη που ηταν σε μαυρα χαλια..

----------


## marsant

Σας εχω σπαρταριστες φωτο του Ροδανθη και του Πρεβελη στον Αθηνιο της Σαντορινης.Αφιερωμενες σε ολους...(Σημ.τις φωτο του Πρεβελη θα τις δειτε στο αντιστοιχο thread του)

ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ λοιπον σε ολο του το μεγαλειο...

----------


## polykas

¶φιξη της Ροδάνθης στον Πειραιά.14-6-2008.







DSC027924.jpg

----------


## apollo_express

Το "Ροδάνθη" 16-6 στη Νάξο (και η πλώρη του Αίολου).

16-6-2008 155.jpg

----------


## marsant

Σημερα η ΡΟΔΑΝΘΑΡΑ εχει ανοιξει λιγο παραπανω.Κινειται σταθερα απο 17 μεχρι 17.6..!Αν ειχε κανει και ενα δεξαμενισμο....

----------


## marsant

Να επισημανω οτι εγινε αλλαγη στην ωρα αναχωρησης του ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ απο τον πειραια και το προγραμματισμενο δρομολογιο που ηταν να γινει στις 23.00 αλλξε και εγινε στις 20.00.Επισης η αυριανη ανχωρηση του το πρωι στις 10.40 απο την Σαντορινη για ΝΑΞΟ-ΠΑΡΟ-ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ,ακυρωθηκε και το πλοιο θα αναχωρησει την κυριακη απο το νησι στις 11.30 για ΙΟ-ΝΑΞΟ-ΠΑΡΟ-ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ.Τον λογο δεν το γνωριζω που ακυρωθηκε το δρομολογιο του.

----------


## Leo

Όταν γνωρίζεις ποιάς εταιρείας είναι δεν χρειάζεται να σε τρώει .... γιατί αυτό, γιατί το άλλο. Όλα παίζουνε από το ότι ακριβαίνουνε τα καύσιμα μέχρι οτι περνάει απο το μυαλό σου φίλε marsant!! Για ευνόητους λόγους λοιπόν κατάλαβες?  :Wink:

----------


## marsant

Σωστα τα λες δεν εχεις αδικο.Μπορει να ειναι και οτι φευγει και το Πρεβελη και ο Διαγορας,ειναι και Σαββατο κιολας οποτε δεν εχει πολλες επιστροφες.Οπως και να εχει ειναι 1002 που κανεις δεν γνωριζει.

----------


## marsant

To Ροδανθη τον τελευταιο καιρο σαν να εχει ''ζωντανεψει'' αρκετα..Σημερα απο 16,8 μεχρι 17,9 την πετυχαινα....Αντε να την δουμε να πηγαινει 18+.... :wink:

----------


## NAXOS

Αλλαγες ζητησε στα δρομολογια ο καπεταν-Μακης.
Το ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ δυο μονο φορεσ την εβδομαδα Παροναξια-Θηρα.
Το ΜΙΛΕΝΑ  αντικαθιστα το ΡΟΜΙΛΝΤΑ σε ολα τα δρομολογια του
Το ΜΑΡΙΝΑ  για Χιο-Μυτιληνη
Αυριο λεπτομερειες

----------


## MYTILENE

> Αλλαγες ζητησε στα δρομολογια ο καπεταν-Μακης.
> Το ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ δυο μονο φορεσ την εβδομαδα Παροναξια-Θηρα.
> Το ΜΙΛΕΝΑ αντικαθιστα το ΡΟΜΙΛΝΤΑ σε ολα τα δρομολογια του
> Το ΜΑΡΙΝΑ για Χιο-Μυτιληνη
> Αυριο λεπτομερειες


Μιλημένα είναι ΟΛΑ.Μην αγχώνεσται :Wink:  .

----------


## marsant

Αν και δεν ξερω τι επιβατικη κινηση εχει το ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ, κατα την γνωμη μου ο Αγουδημος κανει μεγαλο λαθος που το βαζει και φευγει  απο Σαντορινη παντα πρωι για παροναξια-πειραια.Θα μπορουσε να το εβαζε 7-8 το απογευμα και θα ηταν και μονος του...Ετσι και αλλιως δεν εχει αλλο πλοιο βραδυνο η γραμμη.Οχι το πρωι που πεφτει πανω στο Πρεβελη και στα γρηγορα.Δηλαδη να εφευγε μερα-παραμερα.Αλλα Μακης ειναι αυτος κατι θα ξερει..

----------


## captain 83

Και το Ρομίλντα τι θα κάνει;

----------


## MYTILENE

ΔΙΑΚΟΠΕΣ :Razz:  :Razz: !!!Το κόβω για ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ-ΛΗΜΝΟ-ΘΕΣ/ΝΙΚΗ.Μην το γελάτε καθόλου.

----------


## marsant

Το Ροδανθη ηταν στο περιμενε σημερα εξω απο τον πειραια 30 λεπτα να βγουνε απο το λιμανι τα..Ηighpeed5-Grand mistral-Highpeed4-Διαγορας-και 2 δελφινια......Ελεος πια με αυτο τα πραγμα φτανει!Κατι πρεπει να γινει να μην ταλαιπορουνται οι επιβατες κυριοι του.....traffic πειραια

----------


## mike_rodos

Μα αυτό δεν έχει να κάνει με το λιμάνι... Αφού κάθε πλοίο έχει την ώρα άφιξης του, έτσι και το Ροδάνθη αν ήταν στην ώρα του δεν θα περίμενε.....

----------


## marsant

Το ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ φιλε mike ειχε αφιξη 18.00 και ηταν στα φαναρια ακινητοποιημενο 17.45 και μπηκε τελικα 18.15!!Συνεπως ηταν στην ωρα του και πιο πριν μαλιστα.Ποτε επιτελους θα καταλαβουν οτι πρεπει να δωσουν προτεραιοτητα σε αυτα που ερχονται απο ταξιδι?Ελεος!

----------


## mike_rodos

Οπότε σε αυτό φταίει ο λιμένας...

----------


## Leo

Φίλοι το Traffic έγινε για να εξυπηρετεί τη θαλάσσια κυκλοφορία και να προσέχει την ασφάλεια της ναυσιπλοϊας στην ευρήτερη περιοχή του Μεγάλου λιμανιού. Υπάρχουν όντως φορές που γίνονται λάθη και υπάρχουν ανούσιες καθυστερήσεις από κακές εκτιμήσεις του traffic control και από ιντριγκες μεταξύ καπεταναίων και control. Όμως οι εποχές που μπουκάραμε και φεύγαμε όλοι μαζί με τσίτα τα γκάζια έχουν παρέλθει. Μας αρέσει ή όχι θα είμαστε υπομονετικοί για να φθάνουμε με ασφάλεια στον προορισμό μας. Και κατι ακόμη... Προτεραιότητα στα λιμάνι έχει ο εξερχόμενος...... δηλαδή αν το δελφίνι Α είχε απόπλου στις 17.45 το κάθε Ροδάνθη θα περιμένει ένα 10 λεπτο να βγει το Α και αν το Β φεύγει 17.55 θα φάει κι άλλο δεκάλεπτο. Πολύ δε περισσοτερο αν η αναχωρήσεις με την άφιξη ειναι στην ίδια περιοχή του λιμανιού. Τα παρπάνω παραδείγαμτα είναι ενδεικτικά και δεν έχουν να κάνουν με την συγκεκριμένη άφιξη και καθυστέρηση του Ροδάνθη.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Και φυσικά έχει δίκιο ο Leo. Έτσι είναι.

Για να πούμε πάντως και του στραβού το δίκιο, δεν έπληξε και πολύ μόνη η Ροδάνθη, μιας και της έκανε παρέα ο ¶ι Γιώργης.

RODANTHI_1.jpg

RODANTHI_2.jpg

----------


## marsant

Σας παραθετω σημερινες ζεστες φωτογραφιες του ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ πριν λιγο στην Σαντορινη.Αφιερωμενες σε ολους(Σε λιγακι θα ανεβασω και τις υπολοιπες.)

----------


## marsant

Και εδω οι υπολοιπες

----------


## marsant

Προσθετω ακομη μια φωτο απο ''ψηλα'' αυτη τη φορα με το ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ και Πρεβελη ετοιμο να ριξει καταπελτη.Αξιζει να σημειωθει παντως οτι η επιβατικη κινηση του Ροδανθη(για το Πρεβελη δεν ξερω) ηταν πολυ καλη,περιπου 350-400 επιβατες και πολλες νταλικες(14 μετρησα),Μην ξεχναμε αλλωστε οτι τα ξημερωματα ειχε ερθει το ΙΕΡΑΠΕΤΡΑ,και μετα απο 30 λεπτα απο το ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ ερχεται και το ΠΡΕΒΕΛΗ που το περιμεναν και αυτο αρκετοι τρακτορες.Αφιερωμενη η φωτογραφια στον φιλο Leo και στον φιλο scoufgian.

----------


## Leo

Σ' ευχαριστώ marsant, η αλήθεια είναι ακόμη ότι σε "ζηλεύω" για αυτά τα όμορφα που βλέπεις και ανεβάζεις για μας...  :Very Happy:

----------


## marsant

Πριν λιγες μερες οταν το Ροδανθη ειχε παει 17,9 δηλαδη ''εγλειφε τα 18'' ειχα πει ''αντε να το δουμε 18+'' και να που εγινε σημερα..



Πλεον επιβεβαιωνονται ολοι εκεινοι που λεγανε οτι το πλοιο παει κομμενο,οταν ταξιδευε απο 15,8 μεχρι 16,6.Λεω επιβεβαιωνονται γιατι ειχε ειπωθει οτι ακομα και το πλοιο μπορει να μην πηγαινει αλλο,αν και σχεδον ολοι πιστευαμε οτι παει κομμενο απο τον πλοιοκτητη του.18,1 λοιπον παιδια και θα ξαναπω για ακομη μια φορα αν ειχε κανει και δεξαμενισμο ΙΣΩΣ επιανε και 19+!

----------


## scoufgian

κι εγω φιλε marsant να σ ευχαριστησω με τη σειρα μου.Πιστευω οτι απο δω και περα ,θα μας χαριζεις, ωραιοτατες φωτογραφιες ,απο αυτο το καταπληκτικο μεορς

----------


## iletal1

ΤΟ ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ ΣΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΕΣ ΦΑΣΕΙΣ ΣΤΗ ΙΟ

ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ ΣΤΗΝ ΙΟ0001.jpg

ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ ΣΤΗΝ ΙΟ0002.jpg

ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ ΣΤΗΝ ΙΟ0003.jpg

ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ ΣΤΗΝ ΙΟ0004.jpg

ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ ΣΤΗΝ ΙΟ0005.jpg

----------


## iletal1

ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΠΡΙΝ........

ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ ΣΤΗΝ ΙΟ0006.jpg

ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ ΣΤΗΝ ΙΟ0007.jpg

ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ ΣΤΗΝ ΙΟ0008.jpg

ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ ΣΤΗΝ ΙΟ0009.jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Ρε παιδια ενα τεραστιο ευχαριστω σε ολους τους πρακτορες που εχουμε ακροβολησει στα νησια.Δεν γινεται αυτο που εχουμε πετυχει.Καθε μερα μια νεα πολυ καλη σειρα φωτογραφιων,καθε μερα ανανεωση.Πραγματικα ζωντανος καραβολατρικος οργανισμος ειμαστε.

----------


## marsant

Παμε να δουμε τον ομορφο βαπορα και τον μεγαλο ερωτα μου το ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ σημερα το πρωι στον Αθηνιο Σαντορινης λιγο πριν την αναχωρηση του..



Εδω μαζι με το Ηighspeed5 που ηρθε να του κανει παρεα για πολυ λιγο..

----------


## nautikos

Παρα πολυ ωραια φωτο φιλε:!: Ενα απο τα θετικα της _Σαντορινης_ ειναι οτι κινειται απο τη δυτικη πλευρα του νησιου αεροφωτογραφιζεται :Very Happy:

----------


## MYTILENE

Να ρωτήσω κάτι ψιλοάκυρο που είδα στη φώτο,μου έκανε εντύπωση και ομολογώ οτι δεν το γνώριζα?Έχει πισίνα το ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ?????? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): :shock: :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## mike_rodos

Βασικά όσως φορές και να έχω ταξιδέψει, την είχαν σκεπασμένη με ένα δίχτυ, τώρα βέβαια έχω χρόνια να μπω στο βαπόρι και δεν ξέρω αν είναι ακόμη έτσι!

----------


## marsant

> Παρα πολυ ωραια φωτο φιλε:!: Ενα απο τα θετικα της _Σαντορινης_ ειναι οτι κινειται απο τη δυτικη πλευρα του νησιου αεροφωτογραφιζεται


 
Σε ευχαριστω πολυ φιλε Ναυτικε.Ετσι ακριβως ειναι οπως τα λες :Very Happy: .



Οσο για την πισινα που λετε παιδια,διχτυ δεν εχει πια αλλα ουτε και νερο..

----------


## MYTILENE

Εγώ πάντως και νερό να είχε,μπάνιο δεν θα έκανα σε αυτή τη πισίνα,σε αυτό το πλοίο, με αυτόν το πλοιοκτήτη!!!!Είναι ικανός να μην άλλαζε ποτέ το νερό για λόγους οικονομίας :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz: !!!!!Ευχαριστώ για τη απάντηση φίλε marsant.Δηλαδή τώρα όποιος δεν ξέρει και περπατάει βράδυ στο πλοίο μπορεί και να πέσει μέσα να σκοτωθεί κιόλας-που λεφτά για προστατευτικές μπάρες ή έστω ένα σκοινί ε? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## marsant

Η αληθεια ειναι οτι ισως επρεπε να ειχαν βαλει κατι αλλα απο την αλλη για να πεσει καποιος ρε παιδια στην πισινα θα πρεπει να συμβουν σημεια και τερατα!Ο χωρος φιλε Μytilene το βραδυ ειναι πολυ φωτιζομενος οποτε κατα την γνωμη μου δεν παιζει προβλημα.

----------


## nautikos

Σιγουρα υπο φυσιολογικες συνθηκες δεν πεφτει καποιος μεσα, αλλα ποιος εγγυαται οτι σε ενα επιβατικο πλοιο σαν και αυτο συνεχεια θα εχουμε φυσιολογικες συνθηκες και φυσιολογικους επιβατες? Ενας παραδειγμα να ειναι λιγο μεθυσμενος δεν θελει και πολυ να πεσει και μεσα. Θα μου πεις προβλημα του, αλλα το πληρωμα δεν σκεφτεται (ουτε και πρεπει) ετσι.

Οταν ειδα την φωτο το ματι επεσε πανω στην πισινα γιατι νομισα οτι τη γεμισανε, αφου ελειπε το διχτυ. Πρωτη φορα βλεπω παντως πισινα αδεια χωρις διχτυ, σε ακτοπλοικο, κρουαζιεροπλοιο μεχρι και γκαζαδικο ποτε δεν ειδα μια ακαλυπτη αδεια πισινα. Ας κανουν κατι στο *Ροδανθη* για λογους ασφαλειας λοιπον.

----------


## marsant

Τη τελευταια φορα που ταξιδεψα μαζι του(πριν 1,5 μηνα) ειχε διχτυ κανονικα.Τωρα απο τι φαινεται το εβγαλαν.Φιλε Ναυτικε και σε γεματη πισινα μπορει να πεσει ενας μεθυσμενος με πιο τραγια αποτελεσμτα!Συμφωνω απολυτα οτι προεχει φυσικα η ασφαλεια των επιβατων.Σιγουρα το καλυτερο θα ηταν να ηταν σκεπασμενη.

----------


## marsant

Αλλο ενα 18αρι χτυπησε το ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ..



Και λιγο αργοτερα τα περασε και εφτασε τα 18,2.Μια χαρα..

----------


## Nautikos II

Και εδω το κοριτσι μας, για τον Αpostolo :Wink: 
RODANTHI [12].JPG

RODANTHI [14].JPG

----------


## Panos80

Παιδια αληθευει οτι πριν 10-12 χρονια και ενω το ροδανθη ηταν δεμενο στη παρο ενα αλλο πλοιο επεσε πανω του κατα την προσδεση του και ο τοτε πλοιαρχος του ροδανθη απο την ταραχη του πεθανε? Επισης οτι επεστεψε στον πειραια με μαυρες σημαιες? Μου το ανεφερε φιλος αλλα δε ξερω κατα ποσο ισχυει. Αν ξερετε κατι...

----------


## marsant

Ισχυει φιλε Panos80 οχι ομως στη Παρο αλλα στη Ροδο.Του τραβηξε τις αγκυρες το Καμιρος και απο τη ταραχη του μηπως επαθε τπτ το βαπορι του επαθε ανακοπη καρδιας.Ο αειμνηστος Δελιεζας καπετανιος του με απιστευτη αγαπη για το ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ.Μαλιστα την ημερα που εγινε το κακο καναμε με τα παιδια του διακοπες εδω στη Σαντορινη και στο ακουσμα του κακου μαντατου καταλαβαινετε τι εγινε....Ο πατερας μου και ο καπτα Γιαννης ηταν πολλοι καλοι φιλοι.

----------


## marsant

Σας εχω φωτογραφιες της Ροδανθαρας σημερινες απο την Σαντορινη.Η επιβατικη κινηση που εφερε στο νησι ηταν 623 επιβατες-15Ι.Χ-9 φορτηγα.Οι φωτογραφιες ειναι αφιερωμενες σε ολο το Forum!Σας βαζω τωρα 3 και μετα θα ανεβασω και τις υπολοιπες.

----------


## Leo

Βλέπω φίλε  marsant, σήμερα προσγειωθήκαμε στον Αθηνιό... Ευχαριστούμε  :Very Happy:

----------


## marsant

πιο κατω δεν γινοταν και ειχα συνηθησει στα ψηλα.Μακαρι να ειχα υποβρυχιο να πηγαινα πιο κατω.:grin:

----------


## marsant

Και εδω οι υπολοιπες..

----------


## marsant

Aυτη για σενα φιλε Leo που νομιζες οτι δεν θα το εβγαζα απο ψηλα:grin:

----------


## giannisk88

Να'το!!!Τώρα μιλάς σωστά φίλε μου!!!Αυτή είναι φωτό!!!! :Very Happy: 
Ωραίες φίλε είναι όλες!!!Πλακα εκανα!!

----------


## Leo

Σ ευχαριστώ marsant, να είσαι καλά.

----------


## Thanasis89

Αχ βρε παιδιά πόσο μ' αρέσουν τα πλοια του Αγούδημου ! Μόνο στεναχωριέμαι λιγάκι που έχουν αυτό το χρώμα και είναι σ' αυτήν την κατάσταση. (Ροδάνθη, Μιλένα, Δημητρούλα)

----------


## marsant

Χθες το βραδυ το ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ που αναχωρησε στις 22.00 για Παρο-Ναξο-Ιο-Σαντορινη πρεπει να χτυπησε πρωτοκολλο.Ενδεικτικα αναφερω οτι στην Ιο που εχει φιλος πρακτορειο μου ειπε οτι η επιβατικη κινηση που αφησε ηταν 482επιβατες,6Ι.Χ,4 ξεκοτσαριστα και 4μηχ,εβαλε για Σαντορινη 283επιβατες.Στη Σαντορινη μας εφερε σημερα 673επιβατες 19Ι.Χ,14 νταλικες,8μηχανακια.Γνωριζουμε τι πρωτοκολλο εχει το πλοιο?

----------


## STRATHGOS

Παντος κριμα θα επρεπε να του ειχανε βαλι και ενα καταπελτακι επιβατων κριμα ειναι τοσο κοσμο περνει!!

----------


## marsant

Φιλε Στρατηγε για τον Αγουδημο μιλαμε.Και κυλιομενες επρεπε να ειχε αλλα....

----------


## STRATHGOS

> Φιλε Στρατηγε για τον Αγουδημο μιλαμε.Και κυλιομενες επρεπε να ειχε αλλα....


O ntos pola lipoun apo ta ploia tou.. ti na pis..:?

----------


## eliasaslan

Και ένα από τα βασικότερα είναι η αίσθηση που νιώθεις όταν μπαίνεις μέσα...

----------


## STRATHGOS

> Και ένα από τα βασικότερα είναι η αίσθηση που νιώθεις όταν μπαίνεις μέσα...


NAI EXEIS DIKIO KATI POY DEN BRISKIS STI G A.. krima!!!ola xalia einai apo poy na poiaso kai po na telioso..:|

----------


## marsant

Οτι θα μπορουσαν να ειναι σε καλυτερη κατασταση ναι αλλα δεν νομιζω οτι ειναι και χαλια.Σιγουρα στη δεκαετια του 90' ηταν το κατι αλλο και επανασταση και πιο μπροστα απο πλοια της εποχης εκεινης αλλα απο τοτε εχουν περασει πολλα χρονια χρειαζονται και μια ανανεωση που θα τους δωσουν αλλο αερα.Σε καμια περιπτωση παντως δεν ειναι αυτο που λεμε ''δεν βλεπονται''.

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Aν και εκτος θεματος λιγο, μετα απο αυτο, ο καπετανιος του Καμιρος, ο καπτα-Σακελλαρης Μαϊλλης, εφυγε απο το καραβι, και πηγε ο καπτα-Στεφανος Παραδεισης. Πρεπει να ηταν 1992-1994. Ακριβως δεν θυμαμαι! Πριν 12 χρονια, το Καμιρος παντως ηταν THESSALONIKI!!!

----------


## marsant

5 μηνες μετα εγινε το Καμιρος Thessaloniki.Το ατυχημα εγινε το 1995.

----------


## Georgecz3

Μια μεσημεριανή φώτο καθώς το προσπερναμε με το Highspeed 4

----------


## eliasaslan

> Οτι θα μπορουσαν να ειναι σε καλυτερη κατασταση ναι αλλα δεν νομιζω οτι ειναι και χαλια.Σιγουρα στη δεκαετια του 90' ηταν το κατι αλλο και επανασταση και πιο μπροστα απο πλοια της εποχης εκεινης αλλα απο τοτε εχουν περασει πολλα χρονια χρειαζονται και μια ανανεωση που θα τους δωσουν αλλο αερα.Σε καμια περιπτωση παντως δεν ειναι αυτο που λεμε ''δεν βλεπονται''.


Επιμένω ότι δε βλεπονται. Δεν είναι δυνατόν να μπαίνεις στο σαλόνι του Μιλένα π.χ. ή του Δημητρούλα και να βλέπεις εμετούς από μωρά παιδίά που η μητέρα τους - ο Θεός να την πει - του έδωσαν τσιγάρα να καπνίσουν. Ακόμα φτυσήματα παντού, μέχρι στις διαφημιστικές πινακίδες. Βρώμα απίστευτη από τις φωρητές "κρεβατοκάμαρες" όπως καταλαβαίνετε και ταχύτητες 12-13 κόμβους, τι άλλο θες για να πεις αυτή την κατάσταση τραγικότατη πόσο μάλλον ότι δεν υποφέρεται???

----------


## STRATHGOS

Και φυσικα ειναι σε αυτα τα χαλεια αφου δεν εχει Ατομα να καθαριζουν και ειναι ολα μες τη βρομα και ξανα  ΛΕΟ αν ειχαι σωστα πλοιροματα διλαδη οσο πρεπη και κανενα 2 παραπανο παρολου που ειναι παλεα θα ειταν τουλαχηστον καθαρα!!!! αλα δες ειναι γιατη δεν εχει ατομα για να γλιτονη λεfτα...................... :Mad:

----------


## eliasaslan

Συμφωνώ, αλλά δεν αντέχεται!!!

----------


## dimitris!

Δεν έχω ταξιδέψει ποτέ με πλοίο της εταιρίας αλλά είναι δυνατον να συμβαίνουν όλα αυτά που περιγραφέτε???Μου ακούγονται απίστευτα αυτά τα πράγματα....Ντροπή ρε γαμώτο

----------


## marsant

Εγω παλι οσες φορες ταξιδεψα με το ΜΑΡΙΝΑ και το ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ ηταν πολυ καθαρα ολα και οι τουαλετες καθαριζοταν συνεχεια απο το πληρωμα.Το ΔΗΜΗΤΟΥΛΑ ηταν μεσα στη βρωμα.Παντως ρε παιδια κατα την γνωμη μου εχουν ευθεινη και οι πλοιαρχοι για την κατασταση στα πιο πολλα βαπορια.

----------


## mike_rodos

Και εγώ  δεν έχω κανένα παράπονο από τα ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ, ΜΑΡΙΝΑ και ΑΝΘΗ ΜΑΡΙΝΑ είναι πολύ καθαρά βαπόρια! Αλλά για το ΜΙΛΕΝΑ και το ΝΤΑΛΙΑΝΑ έχω αντίθετη άποψη... Για τα υπόλοιπα 3 δεν μπορώ να πώ δεν έχω μπεί ποτέ και ούτε πρόκειτε πλέον, εκτός και αν μείνει η GA FERRIES στην γραμμή της Δωδεκανήσου.

----------


## STRATHGOS

Κιτα στο ανθη μαρηνα μπορει να εχουν κανενα δυο ατομα παραπανω αλα δεν πιστευω μαλον θα ετυχε και δεν ηταν βρομικα αλα γενικα ουτε γουρουνια δεν πρεπη να μπενουν σε αυτα τα πλοια!!! παντος τα πλοιροματα να ξερεατε οτι κανουν το καλητερω !! αποσο μπορουν!! Οσο για τους καπετανιους κιαυτη εντολες περνουν!!!!:???:

----------


## marsant

Καλα φιλε Στρατηγε μου φαινεται οτι υπερβαλεις με τα πλοια τα Αγουδημου παρα πολυ.Μπορει να μην τα γουσταρεις και καλα κανεις αφου δεν σου αρεσουν,αλλα δεν γινεται να εχει τυχει σε εμενα που ταξιδευω τουλαχιστον 5 φορες το χρονο με το ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ να ειναι πολυ καθαρο.Οποτε ταξιδευω παντα ειναι καθαρο συνεχεια τυχαινει πια?Οπως και με το ΜΑΡΙΝΑ?Οπως ειπε και ο φιλος πιο πανω ο mike που φανταζομαι μιας και μενει Ροδο θα εχει ταξιδεψει αρκετα με τα αυτα τα πλοια εχει την ιδια αποψη μαζι μου παντα τυχη ειναι που τα πετυχαινει καθαρα?'Ουτε γουρουνια δεν πρεπει να μπαινουν σε αυτα τα πλοια'' δεν ειναι αντικειμενικος σχολιασμος...Χαλαρωσε λιγακι..Επετρεψε μου μιας και εχω ταξιδεψει με αυτα τα πλοια πολλες φορες να εχω μια αποψη.Τα 3 ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ-ΜΑΡΙΝΑ-ΑΝΘΗ ειναι πολυ καθαρα.

----------


## eliasaslan

Συμφωνώ marsant, δεν είναι τόσο καθαρά όσο θα έπρεπε πάντως, αλλά σε σύγκριση με το Δημητρούλα και το Μιλένα που σας ανέφερα, είναι πολύ καλύτερα από αυτή την άποψη

----------


## STRATHGOS

Δεν ξερω αν ξεφυγα γιατη ειμαι πολη οργησμενος με ενα ταξιδi με το νταλιανα απο θεσσαλονικη για ροδο και ητανε χαλια το καραβι  και γενικα απο καθαριοτητα  δεν θελω να γινο ποιο συγγεκριμενος γιατη δεν θα ηταν σωστο. Οταν αγοραζις ενα εισιτηριο ειδικα τωρα που εχουν ανεβη και η τιμες εχεις καποιες απαιτησεις!!!

----------


## marsant

Εσυ ανεφερες ομως οτι ολα τα πλοια του Αγουδημου ειναι για να μπαινουν γουρουνια και οτι απλα τυχαινει να ειναι καθαρα.Θα συμφωνησω μαζι στο οτι πρεπει να εχεις καποιες απαιτησεις γιατι ειναι ακριβα εισητηρια και εννωειτε οτι πρεπει να ειναι καθαρα.Και σε μενα οταν ειχα μπει στο Νταλιανα θα μπορουσε να ηταν πιο καθαρο αλλα ξαναλεω οτι ευθυνονται και οι πλοιαρχοι!Πως γινεται τα ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ-ΜΑΡΙΝΑ-ΑΝΘΗ ΜΑΡΙΝΑ να ειναι καθαρα και τα ΔΗΜΗΤΡΟΥΛΑ-ΝΤΑΛΙΑΝΑ να ειναι σε μαυρο χαλι?Τι δηλαδη διαλεγει ο Αγουδημος καραβια και τους λεει''αυτα να ειναι καθαρα και μετα αλλα μην ασχολειστε''?Ειναι δυνατον?Και ρωτω εγω δεν εχει μεριδιο και ο καπετανιος?Δεν μπορει να κανει μια βολτα στο πλοιο να επιθεωρησει τουαλετες κ.τλ. σε τι καταστση ειναι?Για αυτο σας λεω οτι φταινε και οι καπετανιοι.

----------


## eliasaslan

Τι λέτε για το Μιλένα που δεν το αναφέρατε καθόλου???

----------


## mike_rodos

Πατρίδα επειδή το Μιλένα είναι σε άλλο θέμα και εδώ μιλάμε για το Ροδάνθη μπορείς να κάνεις εκεί την ερωτησή σου!

----------


## eliasaslan

Έχεις δίκιο πατριώτη!!!

----------


## STRATHGOS

Ο καπετανιος σε καθε πλοιο αναλογα με το ποσο πλοιρομα εχει μπορει να εχει και απαιτησης.. Δηλαδη μου λετε οτι ο καπετανιος του νταλιανα και μερικον ακομα πλοιον θελουν τα πλοια τους βρομικα!!! Οχι κανετε ΜΕΓΑ ΛΑΘΟΣ ο καθε πλοιαρχος θελει να εχει ενα πλοιο στην τριχα γιατη ετσι πρεπη να ειναι αλα και γιατη εκτιθετε.... στο ροδανθη δεν εχω μπει καν
Απεξω παντος φενετε μαζεμενο πλοιο!!!! τελος παντον!

----------


## marsant

Γιατι ενας καπετανιος ποσο πληρωμα θελει για να ειναι ενα βαπορι καθαρο?Μην τρελαθουμε.Υπαρχουν και πλοιαρχοι που αδιαφορουν για την κατασταση των καραβιων τους!Εχω δει πολλα με τα ματια μου.Απλα σου αναφερω απο καραβι αλλης εταιριας που δεν υπαρχει πια(δεν αναφερω το ονομα),ο πλοιαρχος επειδη δεν τα πηγαινε καλα με τον πλοιοκτητη αδιαφορουσε για τα παντα και δεν εβλεπε την ωρα να φυγει.Για αυτο λοιπον εμεις ειμαστε απο εξω και δεν ξερουμε απο μεσα τι γινεται.Απλα σου ανφερω πως γινεται μια εταιρια που το 70&#37; του στολου της ειναι καθαρο και το υπολοιπο να μην ειναι καθαρο?Δεν σου προκαλει εντυπωση?Και μην πεις παλι για ελειψη πληροματος...γιατι και εσυ αν ησουν μεσα καπετανιος και το ηθελες καθαρο θα το ειχες.....

----------


## eliasaslan

Δεν είναι το 70&#37; της GA Ferries καθαρό αν εννοείς αυτή την ετερεία. Μην τρελεθούμε τελείως

----------


## marsant

ας μεταφερθουμε καλυτερα φιλε eliasaslan στο θεμα της G.A FERRIES για να μην συνεχισουμε εδω γιατι ειναι το thread του ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Η *Ροδάνθη* σήμερα στην είσοδο του Πειραιά, εν αναμονή ...πιλότου. :lol::roll::lol:

RODANTHI.jpg

----------


## scoufgian

ας γυρισουμε λιγο στα δεξια να παρουμε κανα υπνακο......
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 10260

----------


## eliasaslan

Στα αριστερά θέλεις να πεις!

----------


## marsant

Γιατι ετσι?καποιο λαθος στο φορτωμα να υποθεσω?

----------


## Leo

Την πήρε το παράπονο που δεν την παίζουν οι φιλενάδες της  :Very Happy: .. (ας πούμε και κανένα καλαμπουράκι)... Χίλια δυό μπορεί να συμβαίνουν όχι ανατριχιαστικά ούτε δύσκολα...

----------


## mastrovasilis

ρε παιδιά είναι παραπονούμενη γιατί δεν τις έχει κανει επιθεώρηση ακόμα ο mastrokostas.χιχιχιχιχιχιχι.... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## mastrovasilis

ωχ είναι on line κάηκα.....

----------


## noulos

> Γιατι ετσι?καποιο λαθος στο φορτωμα να υποθεσω?


Μπααα, απλά φόρτωση σε εξέλιξη!

----------


## marsant

Η κινηση που εφερε σημερα η Ροδανθη για το νησι της Σαντορινης ηταν 662 επιβατες,32 Ι.Χ, 16 νταλικες,13 μηχ.Τον Ιουνιο ηταν πισω σε επιβατες και Ι.Χ απο το Πρεβελης οχι ομως και σε νταλικες.Απο αρχες Ιουλιου ομως εχει βαλει γυαλια στο Πρεβελης και σε επιβατες και Ι.Χ και παραμενει πρωτο και στα φορτηγα .(μιλαω για Σαντορινη για την μαχη που γινεται)

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

άυριο θα σας ανεβάσω φώτο απο την Νάξο για τον φίλο μας τον marsant   :Wink:

----------


## mastrovasilis

Νίκο αμα τα δει αυτά ο mastrokostas θα μας κυνηγήσει. απαπα........

----------


## marsant

> άυριο θα σας ανεβάσω φώτο απο την Νάξο για τον φίλο μας τον marsant


 
Φιλε Νικο περιμενω με ανυπομονησια.Μην μου τις αργησεις :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Για τον φίλο μας τον Marsant και τον rocinate που μου φώναζε να τις ανεβάσω.
Είναι λοιπόν την προηγούμενη Κυριακή και ενώ έχει δέσει το Πρέβελης έρχετε το Ροδάνθη το οποίο περιμένει να αποχωρήσει το Πρέβελης για να δεσει στην συνέχεια και εκεί που περιμένα να δέσει έρχεται και το Ρομίλντα.
Τελικά φέυγοντας το Πρέβελης δένειο το Ρολμίντα και στην συνέχεια έρχεται το Πρέβελης το οποίο δενει στο κεφάλι.
Όλα αυτά που σας αναφέρω έχω ανεβάσει φωτογραφικό ρεποτάζ στα αντίστοιχα θέματα του Πρέβελης και Ρομίλντα .

RODANTHI1.jpg

RODANTHI2.jpg

RODANTHI3.jpg

RODANTHI4.jpg

RODANTHI5.jpg

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

και η συνέχεια....

RODANTHI6.jpg

RODANTHI7.jpg

RODANTHI8.jpg

RODANTHI9.jpg

----------


## marsant

Φιλε Νικο ειναι καταπληκτικες οι φωτογραφιες σου σε ευχαριστω πολυ!:grin:Οπως και το ρεπορταζ σου.:wink:

----------


## giannisk88

Τέλειες φίλε!Αξηζε η αναμονή!!Στις τελευταιες του πρώτου πακέτου αχνοφαίνεται και ο ποπός του Πρέβελης!! :Wink:

----------


## mastrovasilis

Νίκο πολυ ωραίο το φωτορεπορτάζ αν και καθυστερημένα. Έμαθα οτι θέλουν να ανανεώσουν τις αφίσες στην εταιρεία μήπως να πήγαινες μια βόλτα απο εκεί. (πλάκα κάνω).

----------


## MYTILENE

> Για τον φίλο μας τον Marsant και τον rocinate που μου φώναζε να τις ανεβάσω.
> Είναι λοιπόν την προηγούμενη Κυριακή και ενώ έχει δέσει το Πρέβελης έρχετε το Ροδάνθη το οποίο περιμένει να αποχωρήσει το Πρέβελης για να δεσει στην συνέχεια και εκεί που περιμένα να δέσει έρχεται και το Ρομίλντα.
> Τελικά φέυγοντας το Πρέβελης δένειο το Ρολμίντα και στην συνέχεια έρχεται το Πρέβελης το οποίο δενει στο κεφάλι.
> Όλα αυτά που σας αναφέρω έχω ανεβάσει φωτογραφικό ρεποτάζ στα αντίστοιχα θέματα του Πρέβελης και Ρομίλντα .
> 
> RODANTHI1.jpg
> 
> RODANTHI2.jpg
> 
> ...


ΣΥΓΧΑΡΗΤΗΡΙΑ στο φίλο Νίκο για τις φώτο του!!!Είναι τόσο ωραίες που κανένας δεν είδε το λάθος στο κειμενό σου φίλε Νίκο!!!!
Λες το έξης λάθος:Φεύγωντας το ΠΡΕΒΕΛΗΣ δένει το ΡΟΜΙΛΝΤΑ και στη συνέχεια έρχεται....... το ΠΡΕΒΕΛΗΣ :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): -πάλι αυτό ήρθε????? :Razz:  :Razz: !!!! το οποίο δένει στο κεφάλι!!!!  :Razz: Μη το πάρεις κατάκαρδα ναι?πλακίτσα να γίνετε

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> ΣΥΓΧΑΡΗΤΗΡΙΑ στο φίλο Νίκο για τις φώτο του!!!Είναι τόσο ωραίες που κανένας δεν είδε το λάθος στο κειμενό σου φίλε Νίκο!!!!
> Λες το έξης λάθος:Φεύγωντας το ΠΡΕΒΕΛΗΣ δένει το ΡΟΜΙΛΝΤΑ και στη συνέχεια έρχεται....... το ΠΡΕΒΕΛΗΣ-πάλι αυτό ήρθε?????!!!! το οποίο δένει στο κεφάλι!!!! Μη το πάρεις κατάκαρδα ναι?πλακίτσα να γίνετε


 
Ζαλιστήκα απο τα πλοία που έμπαιναν και έβγαιναν, με αποτέλεσμα να μπρεδευτώ και στο ρεπορταζ να φανταστείς ότι κόντεψα να χάσω και το πλοίο για να επιστρέψω Αθήνα.

----------


## Leo

Το έχουν επηρεάσει οι καμπύλες του πλεθρικού  (ολόσωμου λόγκο)...  :Razz: . Πιστεύω πάει καλή ώρα αυτό το πλοίο στην Νάξο, που ο Νίκος βγαίνει βόλτα για ουζάκι  :Smile:

----------


## .voyager

Απόπλους, 28/07/08.
DSC01994.JPG
DSC01998.JPG

----------


## Thanasis89

Ωραίες φωτογραφίες !  :Very Happy:  Και πολλή όμορφη ώρα ! Αλλά και η Ροδάνθη κυρία με τα όλα της...

----------


## marsant

Ωραιες φωτογραφιες αλλα και πολυ φορτωμα στο γκαραζ πρεπει να εχει γιατι ειναι ''καθισμενο''..

----------


## noulos

Και η επιστροφή της στον Πειραιά σήμερα το απόγευμα!

----------


## marsant

Πω πω τη ρεπορταζ εχουμε!Απο την αναχωρηση της χθες το βραδυ μεχρι και την αφιξη της σημερα!Μπραβο ρε παιδια!

----------


## thalassolykos

xmmmmmmm kati etoimazw kai egw alla sas afhnw sthn anamonh!!!!! poios thn xarh sas gia to rodanthi kai romilda sas edwsa yliko niko!!!! ta evala kai perimenan ap eksw.....

travate travate kai akomh den hrthe o aygoustos

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> xmmmmmmm kati etoimazw kai egw alla sas afhnw sthn anamonh!!!!! poios thn xarh sas gia to rodanthi kai romilda sas edwsa yliko niko!!!! ta evala kai perimenan ap eksw.....
> 
> travate travate kai akomh den hrthe o aygoustos


 

Σωστά  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## marsant

18,6 πριν λιγο η ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ..

----------


## marsant

Εικονες πριν λιγο απο live camera στην Ιο..(oι εικονες ειναι απο site ios-hellas)

----------


## marsant

Σας εχω φωτο-ρεπορταζ χθεσινοβραδυνο απο το ΡΟΘΑΝΘΗ.Τις φωτο τις τραβηξε φιλος που ταξιδευε για Σαντορινη.Οπως μου μετεφερε και θα δειτε το πλοιο ηταν φισκα απο επιβατες και το γκαραζ φορτωμενο ως τα μπουνια και αφησε εξω και 4 νταλικες.

----------


## marsant

Kαι αλλες 2 με την τσιμινιερα..

----------


## mastrovasilis

ωραίες οι φωτό αλλά και το βαπόρι = βαπόραρος με τα όλα του.

----------


## mandiam

*ΦΤΟΥ ΣΟΥ ΚΟΥΚΛΑΡΑ ΜΟΥ ΜΗ ΣΕ ΜΑΤΙΑΣΟΥΜΕ!!!!!!!!!!!*Γεια σου *ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ* μας,βαποραρε!!

----------


## marsant

Βλεποντας την πληροτητα που εχει το ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ στη γραμμη του(Παρο-Ναξο-Ιο-Θηρα) τριβει τα χερια του ο καπτα Μακης και θα κανει μεσα στον Αυγουστο μερικα εκτακτα δρομολογια για Παρο-Ναξο.Κατι τετοια μπονους ο καπτα Γατος  δεν τα χανει.

----------


## Leo

Αφιερωμένη στον φίλο marsant. Λήψη κατα την προσπέραση απο το ΒΣ Ιθάκη χθές το απόγευμα.... όχι πολύ καθαρή λόγω θέσης και ώρας  :Smile: 

PICT4178.jpg

----------


## marsant

Σε ευχαριστω πολυ φιλε Leo ειναι τελεια!Να σαι καλα:wink:

----------


## giannisk88

Τι όχι πολύ καθαρη βρε δάσκαλε??? Απίστευτη φωτό είναι!!!!! :Wink:

----------


## mastrovasilis

Μην ξανά λέμε τα ίδια φίλε Leo δες εδώ. :Wink:

----------


## polykas

Aποκλειστικά αφιερωμένες οι φωτό στον marsant... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 



A.jpg










A0.jpg











A9.jpg









AOO.jpg

----------


## marsant

Αχ φιλε polykas δεν εχω τι να πω για τις φωτογραφιες σου αφου εισαι μετρ του ειδους.Απλα και χωρις πολλα λογια ΖΩΓΡΑΦΙΖΕΙΣ!Σε ευχαριστω παρα πολυ και να σαι καλα να μας εντυπωσιαζεις οπως παντα με τις φωτο σου:wink:

----------


## mastrovasilis

ο polykas άφησε την Ραφήνα και είπε να μας βομβαρδίσει με τις πανέμορφες φωτό απο το Πειραιά. Ευχαριστούμε είναι και είσαι καταπληκτικός. :Wink:

----------


## Thanasis89

Θα το πω μία φορά, εδώ στο θέμα της αγαπημένης μου Ροδάνθης (αλλά αφορά και τις υπόλοιπες φωτογραφίες του καλλιτέχνη). Οι λέξεις δεν φτάνουν για να περιγράφουν την τέχνη του polykas... ΤΕΛΟΣ !  :Wink:

----------


## eliasaslan

Μπράβο και από μενα φίλε Polykas, σε ευχαριστούμε για τις φωτογραφίες που ανεβάζεις στο forum. Να συνεχίζεις σταθερά στον αγώνα!!...

----------


## Speedkiller

Να 2 φώτο από 25/7/2008!Special Thanks στον καλό συνεργάτη Leo!!!Είναι εξίσου δικές του οι φώτο!!!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 11319


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 11320

----------


## marsant

Ωραιες φωτο μπραβο παιδια!Απο που περναει το ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ στην φωτο?

----------


## heraklion

Και δύο φώτο από εμένα στις 4/8/2008.

----------


## grangelo

RODANTHI1.jpg
RODANTHI2.jpg
RODANTHI3.jpg

----------


## marsant

Φιλε grangelo σπανιες οι φωτογραφιες σου γιατι ειναι και by night ο βαπορας:wink:.Μπραβο πολυ ωραιες.

----------


## eliasaslan

Όντως, πολύ ωραίες και μου κάνει εντύπωση το πόσο σταθερές είναι!

----------


## mike_rodos

ΤΕΛΕΙΕΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣ... Την νύχτα δείχνει πιο ωραίο το Ροδάνθη!!!

----------


## mastrovasilis

Γεια σου ρε Ροδάνθη με τα κάλη σου. απ΄όπου περνάς κλέβεις την παράσταση.

----------


## marsant

Χαμος πριν λιγο στο λιμανι της Σαντορινης οπου με την αφιξη της ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗΣ δημιουργηθηκε πραγματικο μπαχαλο!Εφερε μονο στο νησι μας(Σαντορινη) 1167 επιβατες(αναρωτιεμαι αληθεια με ποσους εφυγε απο τον Πειραια),97 Ι.Χ!,27 ΜΗΧ, και μονο 7 νταλικες(για ευνοητους λογους).Το καραβι θα εφυγε με αρκετη καθυστερηση γιατι το περιμενε παρα πολυς κοσμος και πολλα Ι.Χ.

----------


## Νaval22

να και η ροδανθη
100_5980.jpg

----------


## giannisk88

Πολύ όμορφος και ο βάπορας και η φωτο!!!
Αν ήταν λίγο πιο καλοσυντηρημένο θα ήταν παρα πολύ πιο όμορφο αλλα λεπτομέρειες...... :Very Happy:

----------


## Νaval22

και αν είχε και άλλα χρώματα

----------


## marsant

Πολυ ωραια φωτο και με τιγκα κοσμο ο βαπορας.

----------


## kastro

Όταν ήρθε από την Ιαπωνία είχε πλωρινό καταπελτή;Ρωτάω επειδή το Μυτιλήνη έχει ακόμα

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Φυσικα και ειχε. Πρεπει να ειχαν και πισω αριστερα-Δεξια. Τουλαχιστον, το Μυτιληνη ειχε, γιατι το εχω δει στο docking plan!

----------


## Νaval22

Είχαν και πλαινό στη πρύμνη αριστερά που αφαιρέθηκε στη πρώτη μετασκευή στη ιαπωνία

----------


## giorgos....

*φίλε marsant ο βαπόραρος σου μπαίνωντας καμαρωτός στην Παροικιά στις 11 Αυγούστου..*
ροδάνθη 11-8-2008 πάρος1.jpg
ροδάνθη 11-8-2008 πάρος2.gif
ροδάνθη 11-8-2008 πάρος3.gif
ροδάνθη 11-8-2008 πάρος4.jpg
οι φωτογραφίες είναι ελαφρώς αλοιωμένες απο τη βάναυση αλλαγή μεγέθους.

----------


## marsant

Ειναι τελειες!!Σε ευχαριστω πολυ φιλε Γιωργο να σαι καλα,συντομα θα σου ανταποδωσω:wink:

----------


## giorgos....

Φίλε marsant σε ευχαριστώ. ¶ν και το καράβι της καρδιάς μου είναι το γεώργιος εξπρές οποιοδήποτε και να φωτογραφίσεις θα είναι καλοδεχούμενο, να είσαι σίγουρος..

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Για τον φίλο μου τον marsant λίγο πριν φτάσει χτές στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά.

rodanthi.jpg

----------


## marsant

Σημερινο ρεπορταζ απο Σαντορινη με φωτογραφιες της ομορφης Ροδανθης.Οι φωτο ειναι αφιερωμενες στους φιλους Νικο(σε ευχαριστω πολυ για την φωτο:wink :Smile: ,Roi Baudoin,thalassolykos,giorgos,Leo,eliasaslan.Capta  in Nionios,Polykas,Scoufgian,Mike Rhodos,Iletal1,Navigation,rocinante,Μastrovasillis  ,Theologos eleni.

----------


## marsant

και συνεχεια με το καρε καρε..







συκριση μεγεθων...

----------


## marsant



----------


## marsant

και εδω η αναχωρηση του..




ζητω συγνωμη αν σας κουρασα απλα ηθελα να μοιραστω ολες τις φωτο με την ωραια παρεα του fORUM!

----------


## iletal1

Ε όχι και μας κούρασες. Τέτοια θέλουμε για ν' ανοίγει το μάτι μας.

----------


## scoufgian

καλα το ποιημα ,που μας παρουσιασες,φιλε marsant, ηταν φοβερο.ενα μπραβο απο μενα  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## vinman

Συγχαρητήρια φίλε marsant...Πολύ όμορφες φώτο... :Wink:

----------


## eliasaslan

Marsant, σε ευχαριστώ πολύ κι εγώ, πανέμορφες οι φωτογραφίες, καρε καρε, λες και εβγαζες βιντεο! Να σαι καλα και παντα τετοια!

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Το εχω ξαναπει και το ξαναλεω marsant=εγγυηση...Απλα εξαιρετικος και συνεπης για αλλη μια φορα στο ραντεβου του με τη Ροδανθη αλλα γενικοτερα με τη Σαντορινη.Ευχαριστω παρα πολυ για την ειδικη αφιερωση.Συνεχισε ετσι...

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Για τον Φίλο τον marsant σήμερα το μεσημέρι απο Νάξο.

RODANTHI1.jpg

RONDANTHI2.jpg

RODANTNI3.jpg

----------


## marsant

Σε ευχαριστω πολυ αρχοντα Νικο να σαι καλα:grin:


Υ.Γ Σας ευχαριστω ολους σας πολυ για τα καλα σας λογια,να σται καλα!

----------


## giorgos....

πανέμορφες οι φωτογραφίες φίλε marsant και ακόμα πιο όμορφη η ροδάνθη με το πρώτο φώς του ήλιου να την αγκαλιάζει. ευχαριστώ και για την αφιέρωση.. να είσαι καλά..

----------


## mike_rodos

Λοιπόν πρώτα πρέπει να πούμε ένα μεγάλο ΜΠΡΑΒΟΟΟΟΟΟ στον φίλο marsant για το φωτογραφικό καρέ του αγαπημένου του πλοίου που μας ανέβασε στο φόρουμ!!! και ένα ευχαριτώ για την αφιέρωση!!! Φυσικά ανταπώδωση με Ροδάνθη δεν γίνεται, όπως έκανε ο φίλος Nikos, διότι η Ροδάνθη μας ξέχασε τελευταία εδώ κάτω!!! Αλλά κάτι θα βγάλω και εγώ!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Νaval22

πολύ ωραίες οι φωτογραφίες σου,για να μαθαινούμε και τπτ αν έρθουμε σαντορίνη που πρέπει να τη στήσουμε για να τραβηξουμε παρόμοιες ?

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Στη Santo wines ειναι πολυ καλα...Ε φιλε marsant;

----------


## marsant

Και στην Ενωση(Santo wines) ειναι πολυ καλα που λεει ο φιλος Captain Nionios,αλλα και στις στροφες στο δρομο για το λιμανι(απο εκει το εβγαλα σημερα).Γενικα εχει πολλα σημεια παιδια το νησι που μπορουν να βγουν πολυ ωραιες φωτογραφιες.Σας ευχαριστω και παλι για τα καλα σας λογια:wink:

----------


## eliasaslan

> Λοιπόν πρώτα πρέπει να πούμε ένα μεγάλο ΜΠΡΑΒΟΟΟΟΟΟ στον φίλο marsant για το φωτογραφικό καρέ του αγαπημένου του πλοίου που μας ανέβασε στο φόρουμ!!! και ένα ευχαριτώ για την αφιέρωση!!! Φυσικά ανταπώδωση με Ροδάνθη δεν γίνεται, όπως έκανε ο φίλος Nikos, διότι η Ροδάνθη μας ξέχασε τελευταία εδώ κάτω!!! Αλλά κάτι θα βγάλω και εγώ!!!


 
Δε σας ξεχασε καθολου, αργα το απογευμα της Πεμπτης ειναι καμαρωτη στο λιμανι της Ροδου και θα σε περιμενει να την αποθανατισεις, και να την αφιερωσεις στον φιλο Marsant, εγω θα το κανω απο το λιμανι της Κω, ας πουμε που την αποθανατισα την προηγουμενη εβδομαδα, Marsant και Leo, λίγη υπομονή!!!! .....  :Very Happy:  :Wink:  :Razz:

----------


## mike_rodos

> Δε σας ξεχασε καθολου, αργα το απογευμα της Πεμπτης ειναι καμαρωτη στο λιμανι της Ροδου και θα σε περιμενει να την αποθανατισεις, και να την αφιερωσεις στον φιλο Marsant, εγω θα το κανω απο το λιμανι της Κω, ας πουμε που την αποθανατισα την προηγουμενη εβδομαδα, Marsant και Leo, λίγη υπομονή!!!! .....



Βρε πατρίδα μην κάνεις αποκαλύψεις....τώρα ο marsant θα περιμένει πως και πως την Πέμπτη το βράδυ να δει φωτογραφίες της Ροδανθάρας στη Ρόδο και στη Κω...Αν δεν έχω δουλειά, θα είμαι εκεί τώρα που το είπε ο eliasaslan... Μήπως ξέρεις τι ώρα περνάει από Κω??? Για να ξέρω και τι ώρα περίπου να την περιμένω στη Ρόδο...

----------


## marsant

Σας ευχαριστω και τους 2 παιδια παρα πολυ αλλα δεν θελω να μπαινετε στον κοπο να τρεχετε και να το βγαζετε φωτογραφιες το βαπορι.Ετσι και αλλιως δεν σας τις αφιερωσα περιμενοντας ανταποδωση:wink:.Ετσι και αλλιως μας εχετε τρελανει με τις ζωγραφιες που ανεβαζετε!Να σται καλα παντως:grin:

----------


## eliasaslan

> Βρε πατρίδα μην κάνεις αποκαλύψεις....τώρα ο marsant θα περιμένει πως και πως την Πέμπτη το βράδυ να δει φωτογραφίες της Ροδανθάρας στη Ρόδο και στη Κω...Αν δεν έχω δουλειά, θα είμαι εκεί τώρα που το είπε ο eliasaslan... Μήπως ξέρεις τι ώρα περνάει από Κω??? Για να ξέρω και τι ώρα περίπου να την περιμένω στη Ρόδο...


 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  Γεια σου φιλε Μιχαλη με τις ατακες σου!!! Αν δεν εχεις δουλεις φυσικα!! Λοιπον, για οποια Πέμπτη θελεις, το Ροδάνθη, αν γυγει στην ωρα οτυ απο Πειραια φεύγει στις 12 τα μεσανυχτα απο Πειραια, φτανει Κω 13.10 (υπολογισε παντα τις καθυστερησεις) και παντα με την εγκυρη πηγη του openseas, θα προσεγγισει το λιμανι της Ροδου στις 18.30 χωρις καθυστερησεις, υπολογισε 19.00 - λιγο αργοτερα ισως το απογευμα της Πεμπτης... Φιλε Μαρσαντ, απ'οτι βλεπω, δεν τη γλιτωνεις...  :Razz:

----------


## marsant

> Φιλε Μαρσαντ, απ'οτι βλεπω, δεν τη γλιτωνεις...


χα χα χα καλο :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## mike_rodos

> χα χα χα καλο


marsant γέλα τώρα που μπορείς... θα στειθώ στο ais και μόλις το δώ να περνάει ανοιχτά της Σύμης ξέρω ότι θέλει 50 λεπτά για μπεί στο λιμάνι... και θα είμαι εκεί....  :Wink:  Υ.Γ. ότι λέω το κάνω!!!

----------


## eliasaslan

Ετσι συμπατριωτη μου, ετσι!!!!!!!!!!! Θα τις ανεβασω λοιπόν κι εγω ταυτοχρονα, να το καψουμε το site!!!!

----------


## marsant

Απαιχτοι ειστε......:grin:

----------


## eliasaslan

> Απαιχτοι ειστε......:grin:


 :Very Happy:  :Cool:  :Razz:

----------


## stelios_ag

Παράπονα επιβατών για το Ροδάνθη

http://troktiko.blogspot.com/2008/08/2.html

http://troktiko.blogspot.com/2008/08...post_6218.html




> Εδω στις κυκλαδες που κατεβαινω συχνα στο λιμανι εδω στη Σαντορινη η επιβατικη κινηση τους (ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ-ΡΟΜΙΛΝΤΑ-ΑΝΘΗ ΜΑΡΙΝΑ-ΔΗΜΗΤΡΟΥΛΑ)ειναι παρα πολυ καλη.Τα ιδια και στο γκαραζ τους.Για το ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ συγκριμενα γνωριζω απο εμπειστο ατομο οτι η πληροτητα του απο μεσα Ιουλιου δεν επεσε κατω απο 70% ενω πολλες φορες δεν εβρισκες ουτε εισητηριο.βασικα δεν το περιμενα για να πω την αληθεια.



Ίσως να φταίει αυτό που αναφέρθηκε προηγουμένως σήμερα.

----------


## marsant

Καλα για τις τουαλετες που λεει το 2 σχολιο οντως δεν ειναι ωραιο θεαμα αλλα δυστηχως στα πιο πολλα πλοια (ακομα και στα καινουργια)λογο αυξημενης επιβατικης κινησης την συναντας αυτη την εικονα(κυριως τον Αυγουστο),αν και θα επρεπε να υπηρχε καποιο ατομο να τις καθαριζει συνεχεια.Τωρα για τις 2 ωρες που λεει για Σουνιο-Πειραια αναφερει το γυρισμο,πραγμα που σημαινει οτι υπαρχουν πολλοι παραγοντες για να καθυστερησει το πλοιο οπως για παραδειγμα το traffic πειραια για να βγουν πλοια απο το λιμανι.

----------


## scoufgian

που λες φιλε μου Μιχαλη ,καθομουν Πεμπτη απογευμα, κατα τις 6μιση ,στις ξαπλωστρες ,μπροστα απο το Καζινο της Ροδου,ξερεις εσυ ,αραχτος με τη καφεδια μου και διαβαζα εφημεριδα.Το προγραμμα ελεγε για την ημερα Πεμπτη ,αφιξη Ροδανθης ,στις 6μιση ,στη Ροδο.Καλα λεω εγω,σιγα μην ερθει στην ωρα της.Καλα μεσανυχτα θα ρθει.Ξαφνικα ακουω τη γυναικα μου, να λεει,αυτο το πλοιο το χεις βγαλει που ρχεται?Και γυριζω ασυναισθητα και βλεπω το Ροδανθη.Οποτε να αφιερωσω το Ροδανθη στη Ροδο,σε σενα,στον eliasaslan και στον marsant.
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 12792

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 12793

----------


## eliasaslan

Να σαι καλά φίλε scoufgian, ευχαριστώ πολύ για την αφιέρωση, θα περιμένω την Πέμπτη για να σου ανταποδώσω σ'αυτό το τοπικ. Προς το παρόν, πρέπει δυστηχως να συμβιβαστείς με την πλώρη του Ανθή Μαρίνα στο τοπικ για τις πλώρες!!!

----------


## scoufgian

> Να σαι καλά φίλε scoufgian, ευχαριστώ πολύ για την αφιέρωση, θα περιμένω την Πέμπτη για να σου ανταποδώσω σ'αυτό το τοπικ. Προς το παρόν, πρέπει δυστηχως να συμβιβαστείς με την πλώρη του Ανθή Μαρίνα στο τοπικ για τις πλώρες!!!


να σ ευχσαριστησω κι εγω με τη σειρα μου και να σου πω, οτι ειναι πανεμορφη φωτογραφια ,η πλωρη του Ανθη Μαρινα

----------


## eliasaslan

Ευχαριστώ πολύ και πάλι!!!

----------


## marsant

Στην εφερε η Ροδανθουλα:grin:Σε ευχαριστω πολυ φιλε Scoufgian να σαι καλα,ειναι παρα πολυ ομορφη η φωτογραφια σου.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Για το φιλο marsant.Στις 1/8/2008 στον Πειραια το κοριτσι μας γερνει λιγο αριστερα,αλλα δεν πειραζει,της δινει χαρη...

----------


## marsant

Σε ευχαριστω πολυ φιλε μου Captain Nionios να σαι καλα.Εισαι παντα την καταλληλη στιγμη παρων και αποθανατηζεις τετοιες σπανιες φωτο οπως αυτη με το κοριτσι να γερνει:wink:

----------


## mike_rodos

> που λες φιλε μου Μιχαλη ,καθομουν Πεμπτη απογευμα, κατα τις 6μιση ,στις ξαπλωστρες ,μπροστα απο το Καζινο της Ροδου,ξερεις εσυ ,αραχτος με τη καφεδια μου και διαβαζα εφημεριδα.Το προγραμμα ελεγε για την ημερα Πεμπτη ,αφιξη Ροδανθης ,στις 6μιση ,στη Ροδο.Καλα λεω εγω,σιγα μην ερθει στην ωρα της.Καλα μεσανυχτα θα ρθει.Ξαφνικα ακουω τη γυναικα μου, να λεει,αυτο το πλοιο το χεις βγαλει που ρχεται?Και γυριζω ασυναισθητα και βλεπω το Ροδανθη.Οποτε να αφιερωσω το Ροδανθη στη Ροδο,σε σενα,στον eliasaslan και στον marsant.



Ευχαριστώ πολύ scoufgian!!! Ακριβώς στην ώρα της η ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ μας!!! Όπως και ο Ηλίας την Πέμπτη ετοιμαστείτε για βομβαρδισμό μανουβρών από το Ροδάνθη σε αυτό το τόπικ!!! :Very Happy:  Εσύ ξέρεις scoufgian, θα πάρω την κοπέλα να φάμε παγωτό στους μύλους εκείνη την ώρα και εγώ θα έχω την ευκαιρία για πολλές φωτογραφίες... :Wink:

----------


## scoufgian

> Εσύ ξέρεις scoufgian, θα πάρω την κοπέλα να φάμε παγωτό στους μύλους εκείνη την ώρα και εγώ θα έχω την ευκαιρία για πολλές φωτογραφίες...


μαζι με το παγωτο πες οτι θα γινει και εκλειψη ηλιου,να χεις περισσοτερη ωρα στη διαθεση σου.......... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: .να σαι καλα μιχαλη.αναμενω......

----------


## mike_rodos

> μαζι με το παγωτο πες οτι θα γινει και εκλειψη ηλιου,να χεις περισσοτερη ωρα στη διαθεση σου...........να σαι καλα μιχαλη.αναμενω......


Αχ τι τραβάμε και εμείς οι καραβολάτρες... Αν και το λιμάνι της Ακάντιας θα ήταν καλύτερη θέση για φωτογράφηση, αλλά δεν μπορείς να καθήσεις από τον αέρα!!! Αλλά από εκεί θα φαίνεται και καλύτερα η έκλειψη όπως λες και εσύ!!! :Wink:

----------


## laz94

Η χθεσινή αναχώριση της Ροδάνθης για Πάρο - Νάξο - Ίο - Σαντορίνη. Στην ώρα του :Wink:

----------


## polykas

> και εδω η αναχωρηση του..
> 
> 
> ζητω συγνωμη αν σας κουρασα απλα ηθελα να μοιραστω ολες τις φωτο με την ωραια παρεα του fORUM!


 
marsant είσαι καταπληκτικός σε ευχαριστούμε.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Το ημερολογιο γραφει 6/1/2008 και βρισκομαι πανω στην Αριαδνη αποπλεοντας για Χανια.Βαζω τις φωτογραφιες στο θεμα της Ροδανθης αλλα αν θελουν οι moderators μπορουν να τις βαλουν και στο θεμα της Δημητρουλας.Αφιερωμενες στους: Roi Baudoin, Polyka ,marsant (για το κοριτσι του),mastrokosta (για το κοριτσι του).

----------


## marsant

Και 2 κοπελες σε αναπαυση:grin:,σε ευχαριστω πολυ για την ομορφη φωτο που αγκαλιαζεται η Ροδανθη με την Δημητρουλα και για την αφιερωση.Να σαι παντα καλα!

----------


## polykas

> Το ημερολογιο γραφει 6/1/2008 και βρισκομαι πανω στην Αριαδνη αποπλεοντας για Χανια.Βαζω τις φωτογραφιες στο θεμα της Ροδανθης αλλα αν θελουν οι moderators μπορουν να τις βαλουν και στο θεμα της Δημητρουλας.Αφιερωμενες στους: Roi Baudoin, Polyka ,marsant (για το κοριτσι του),mastrokosta (για το κοριτσι του).


*Κορυφαίος ο Captain Nionios.Ευχαριστούμε πολύ.*

----------


## nickosps

Καλησπέρα! Η Ροδάνθη περιμένοντας στη Νάξο να φύγουν τα Highspeed για να δέσει στις 16/8/08.Ελπίζω να σας άρεσε καθότι καινούριος στο forum...

----------


## scoufgian

> Καλησπέρα! Η Ροδάνθη περιμένοντας στη Νάξο να φύγουν τα Highspeed για να δέσει στις 16/8/08.Ελπίζω να σας άρεσε καθότι καινούριος στο forum...


και βεβαια μας αρεσει!!καλως ηλθες!!!

----------


## mike_rodos

> marsant γέλα τώρα που μπορείς... θα στειθώ στο ais και μόλις το δώ να περνάει ανοιχτά της Σύμης ξέρω ότι θέλει 50 λεπτά για μπεί στο λιμάνι... και θα είμαι εκεί....  Υ.Γ. ότι λέω το κάνω!!!


Όπως βλέπεται στις 23/8/08 είχα αναφέρει αυτά. αλλά δεν σκέφτηκα τον *παράγοντα GA FERRIES...* Πήγα ο κακομοίρης από τις 19:15 στο λιμάνι για να φωτογραφίσω για τον φίλο marsant το ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ στη Ρόδο και εκεί είχε εκατοντάδες επιβάτες που περιμέναν το πλοίο να έρθει, όπως  πολλά οχήματα ΙΧ και φορτηγά... Προβλεπόμενη ώρα άφιξης ήταν 18:30, αλλά εγώ το είχα δει στο ais να φεύγει 16:00 από Κω + 3,5 ώρες και το περίμενα 19:30, ελά ντε που έπιανε και Συμή άντε 1/2 ώρα η στάση λέω 20:00... Εκεί άρχησε και το μεγάλο το γλέντι 20:00 στο λιμάνι, οι επιβάτες που περίμεναν να αναζητούν το καράβι γιο να φύγουν, αφού τα εισητήρια τους έγραφαν 20:00, φωνές, παράπονα, ένας παζουρλισμός... Βέβαια να αναφέρω πως επιβάτες που έκδοσαν σήμερα το εισητήριο έλεγε αναχώρηση 21:00 (ούτε η ίδια η εταιρία δεν ξέρει πότε φεύγει το καράβι της)... Τέλως πάντων μην τα πολυλογό ρωτάω έναν λιμενικό τι ώρα θα έρθει το πλοίο και μου λέει 21:00, εκεί παθένω το σοκ, γιατί έπρεπε να φύγω, για εμένα μικρό βέβαια, για τους επιβάτες ήταν το μεγαλύτερο... Συγνώμη φίλε μου ίσως κάποια άλλη στιγμή να σου δείξω αυτό που σου έτσξα... Ελπίζω σύντομα!!! Η αναχώρηση θα ήταν άμεση... Αλλά το πλοίο τώρα 23:20 είναι ακόμη στο λιμάνι... Aς σταματήσουν πλέον κάποιοι να πέζουν με την ταλαιπωρία των επιβατών, ας συμορφωθούν επιτέλους και να αφήσουν τις απειλές για αποχώρηση σε ξένα νερά στην άκρη!!!

----------


## eliasaslan

Φίλε μου Μιχάλη και συμπατριώτη, σε καταλαβαίνω... Μην ανυσηχείς καθόλου όμως, την άλλη, ή την παράλλη Πέμπτη πήγαινε στο λιμάνι, ή στους μύλους κατά τις 21.30 για να σαι μέσα, βγάλε τις ωράιες σου φωτογραφίες, και γράψτους όλους στα παλιά σου τα παπούτσια.  :Wink: 

Ορίστε, εδώ ολόκληρη μανούβρα στο λιμάνι της Κω, στις 15.20 ώρα, στις 16 Αυγούστου... Μάλιστα το περίμενα πολύ αργότερα, και επειδή το Παναγιά Σπηλιανή για Νίσυρο έφευγε στις 15.30, το είχα αποκλείσει να το προλάβω, είχα πάρει τη θέση μου λοιπόν στη γέφυρα του καπετάνιου, δε ρώτησα ο βλάκας όνομα, και περίμενα να βάλουμε μπρος... Σε κάποια φάση όμως, πήγα πίσω να πιω νερό και ακούω κάποια γραφική κυρούλα, να λέει, "βρε κοιτα να δεις Νικολάκη μου ένα μεγάλο καράβι που περνάει"... Αυτόματα σα ρομπότ, έστριψα το βλέμα μου προς το λιμάνι, και πάγωσα όταν είδα το Ροδάνθη να μπαίνει στο λιμάνι... Παιδιά ειλικρινά μου πέρασε και η δίψα τότε.... Έτρεχα σα μανιακός μέχρι το μουράγιο, την προβλήτα δίπλα από το λιμάνι, τόσο γρήγορα και ξαφνικά που μου έκαναν και την κλασική παρατήρηση βρυσιάς... Πάνω στο τρέξιμο λοιπόν, μου σκίστηκε η σαγιονάρα, αλλά εγώ ακάθεκτος στο ιερό καθήκον...!! :Very Happy:  Το πρόλαβα το άτιμο όμως... καρέ καρέ..

Να και οι πρώτες 5 φωτογραφίες... ακολουθούν κι άλλες. 

Αφιερωμένες εξεραιτικά στους φίλους Marsant, που του αρέσει πολύ το βαπόρι, στον τρανό captain Leo που του αρέσουν πολύ οι μανούβρες, στον Nikos που είναι ο captain του φόρουμ, στον Mike Rodos που έκανε τον κόπο να πάει μέχρι το λιμάνι της Ρόδου για τον φίλο του το Marsant και για όλο το φόρουμ για να προλάβει τη Ροδάνθη, και στους φίλους Roi Baudoin, Polykas, scoufgian, rocinante, mastrovasillis, και Orion v που μας χάρισαν ακόμη καλύτερες φωτογραφίες. 

Μην απογοητευτείτε από τις πρώτες, η συνέχεια είναι καλύτερη  :Very Happy: 


IMG_0308.jpg

IMG_0309.jpg

IMG_0310.jpg

IMG_0312.jpg

IMG_0313.jpg

----------


## eliasaslan

Ακόμη 5 φωτογραφίες, 70 στο σύνολο είναι, έχουμε μέλλον.....  :Very Happy:  :Wink: 

IMG_0314.jpg

IMG_0315.jpg

IMG_0316.jpg

IMG_0317.jpg

IMG_0318.jpg

----------


## laz94

> Ακόμη 5 φωτογραφίες, 70 στο σύνολο είναι, έχουμε μέλλον..... 
> 
> IMG_0314.jpg
> 
> IMG_0315.jpg
> 
> IMG_0316.jpg
> 
> IMG_0317.jpg
> ...


ΣΥΓΧΑΡΙΤΗΡΙΑ!!! ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΛΟΓΙΑ. ΤΟ ΟΤΙ ΟΙ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΕΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΤΑΠΛΗΚΤΙΚΕΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ *ΛΙΓΟΤΕΡΟ* ΠΟΥ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΠΩ!!!!!!! ΚΑΙ ΠΑΛΙ ΜΠΡΑΒΟ!

----------


## Trakman

> Ακόμη 5 φωτογραφίες, 70 στο σύνολο είναι, έχουμε μέλλον..... 
> 
> IMG_0314.jpg
> 
> IMG_0315.jpg
> 
> IMG_0316.jpg
> 
> IMG_0317.jpg
> ...



Πανέμορφες φίλε μου!!! 
Έχει ταξιδέψει κανείς πρόσφατα να μας πει σε τι κατάσταση είναι στο εσωτερικό του το πλοίο? Διατηρείται καλά?

----------


## Leo

> ... Σε κάποια φάση όμως, πήγα πίσω να πιω νερό και ακούω κάποια γραφική κυρούλα, να λέει, "βρε κοιτα να δεις Νικολάκη μου ένα μεγάλο καράβι που περνάει"... Αυτόματα σα ρομπότ, έστριψα το βλέμα μου προς το λιμάνι, και πάγωσα όταν είδα το Ροδάνθη να μπαίνει στο λιμάνι... Παιδιά ειλικρινά μου πέρασε και η δίψα τότε.... *Έτρεχα σα μανιακός μέχρι το μουράγιο*, την προβλήτα δίπλα από το λιμάνι, τόσο γρήγορα και ξαφνικά που μου έκαναν και την κλασική παρατήρηση βρυσιάς... Πάνω στο τρέξιμο λοιπόν, μου σκίστηκε η σαγιονάρα, *αλλά εγώ ακάθεκτος στο ιερό καθήκον*...!! Το πρόλαβα το άτιμο όμως... καρέ καρέ..


Εκτός απο τις φωτογραφίες  σου φίλε eliasaslan που ξέρουμε τι μας δίνεις, έχουμε και καλό δείγμα γραφής σε όλη το κείμενο και επισηαίνω με bold τα σημεία για τα οποία π΄ρπει να σου πούμε ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ για την προσπάθεια, τον κόπο και την χαρά που μας δίνεις να μοιράζεσαι μαζί μας τις εμπειρίες και τις φωτογαφίες σου.  :Wink:

----------


## Orion_v

_Έτρεχα σα μανιακός μέχρι το μουράγιο, την προβλήτα δίπλα από το λιμάνι, τόσο γρήγορα και ξαφνικά που μου έκαναν και την κλασική παρατήρηση βρυσιάς... Πάνω στο τρέξιμο λοιπόν, μου σκίστηκε η σαγιονάρα, αλλά εγώ ακάθεκτος στο ιερό καθήκον...!! Το πρόλαβα το άτιμο όμως... καρέ καρέ.._

Απαιχτος !!  :lol:  , ευχαριστουμε φιλε eliasaslan , για τις υπεροχες φωτογραφιες !!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## eliasaslan

Leo, τι να σου πω τώρα....? Βασικά ξέρεις ότι αυτές οι φωτογραφιούλες που τραβάω δεν είναι τίποτα μπροστά στις διηγήσεις του Roi, κι όμως... Τι να πω, να στε όλοι καλά! Ευχαριστώ για όλα....  :Very Happy:  :Wink:  :Cool:

----------


## nickosps

> Πανέμορφες φίλε μου!!! 
> Έχει ταξιδέψει κανείς πρόσφατα να μας πει σε τι κατάσταση είναι στο εσωτερικό του το πλοίο? Διατηρείται καλά?


Φίλε μου ταξίδεψα για Νάξο και γύρισα, το πλοίο εσωτερικά ήταν καθαρό εκτός από τις τουαλέτες (είχε πάρα πολύ κόσμο). Θα έπρεπε κάποιος να καθαρίζει ανά κάποιο χρονικό διάστημα. Επίσης με παραξένεψε ότι δούλευαν πολλοί ξένοι (Ασιάτες) μέσα στο πλοίο και ειδικά στις καντίνες του.Αλλά κατά τα άλλα μια χαρά!

----------


## Trakman

> Φίλε μου ταξίδεψα για Νάξο και γύρισα, το πλοίο εσωτερικά ήταν καθαρό εκτός από τις τουαλέτες (είχε πάρα πολύ κόσμο). Θα έπρεπε κάποιος να καθαρίζει ανά κάποιο χρονικό διάστημα. Επίσης με παραξένεψε ότι δούλευαν πολλοί ξένοι (Ασιάτες) μέσα στο πλοίο και ειδικά στις καντίνες του.Αλλά κατά τα άλλα μια χαρά!


Χαίρομαι πολύ που το ακούω φίλε μου!!

----------


## marsant

Α-Π-Α-Ι-Χ-Τ-Ο-Σ εισαι φιλε eliasaslan!Σε ευχαριστω παρα πολυ για τις καταπληκτικες φωτο αλλα και για την αφιερωση!Να σαι καλα:wink:.

Y.Γ Σε ευχαριστω πολυ φιλε Mike rodos που ετρεχες στο λιμανι για να το φωτογραφησεις και ζητω συγνωμη για την ταλαιπωρια που τραβηξες!Να σαι καλα!

----------


## laz94

ΤΟ ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ ΣΤΟΝ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ 1 ΩΡΑ ΜΕΤΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΦΙΞΗ ΤΟΥ ΑΠΟ ΚΥΚΛΑΔΕΣ ΤΟ ΣΑΒΒΑΤΟ 5/7/2008

----------


## Orion_v

> Φίλε μου ταξίδεψα για Νάξο και γύρισα, το πλοίο εσωτερικά ήταν καθαρό εκτός από τις τουαλέτες (είχε πάρα πολύ κόσμο). Θα έπρεπε κάποιος να καθαρίζει ανά κάποιο χρονικό διάστημα. Επίσης με παραξένεψε ότι δούλευαν πολλοί ξένοι (Ασιάτες) μέσα στο πλοίο και ειδικά στις καντίνες του.Αλλά κατά τα άλλα μια χαρά!



Εμενα παλι , ατομο δικο μου που επεστρεψε απο Ναξο , εμεινε με πολυ ασχημες εντυπωσεις :-? , να καταλαβω οτι λογω της πολυκοσμιας αυτων των ημερων ειναι λογικο να συμβαινουν διαφορα , αλλα ακριβως επειδη ταξιδευει πολυς κοσμος οι εντυπωσεις αυτες διαδιδονται περισσοτερο και στην τελικη δημιουργουν αρνητικη εικονα !!!

----------


## vinman

Η Ροδάνθη πιο νέα και πιο περιποιημένη μέσα απο φυλλάδιο της GA FERRIES πρίν απο μία δεκαετία περίπου...


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 14065

----------


## marsant

Γεια σου ρε φιλε vinman με τα ωραια σου! :Very Happy:

----------


## eliasaslan

Vinman, σε παρακολουθώ πολλές ημέρες, ξέρεις δεν είναι τυχαίο που τις τελευταίες ημέρες δεν πολυμιλάω, φορτίχω τις μπαταρίες μου με φωτογραφίες για να ανταποδώσω σε όλους.....

----------


## vinman

> Vinman, σε παρακολουθώ πολλές ημέρες, ξέρεις δεν είναι τυχαίο που τις τελευταίες ημέρες δεν πολυμιλάω, φορτίχω τις μπαταρίες μου με φωτογραφίες για να ανταποδώσω σε όλους.....


 
Αναμένουμε με αγωνία το καλό σου υλικό φίλε eliasaslan.. :Wink:

----------


## eliasaslan

κατ αρχήν, να ανεβάσω φωτογραφίες από το παλιό μου υλικό μέχρι να φτάσω στο νέο... Να συνεχίσω λοιπόν τη μανούβρα μου, έστω και καθυστερημένα  :Wink: , να θυμίσω ότι είναι στο λιμάνι της Κω, αφιερωμένη στους πολύ καλούς φίλους Leo, Nikos, Vinman, Marsant, Mike Rodos, scoufgian, Voyager1984, rocinante, και φυσικά σε όλο το forum μας.  :Very Happy: 

Σήμερα θα ανεβάσω κι άλλες πολλές...

IMG_0321.jpg

IMG_0324.jpg

IMG_0325.jpg

IMG_0328.jpg

IMG_0329.jpg

----------


## f/b kefalonia

σε ευχαριστουμε για τισ πολυ ομορφες φωτογραφιες σου!!!!!συνεχισε ετσι!!!!

----------


## vinman

> κατ αρχήν, να ανεβάσω φωτογραφίες από το παλιό μου υλικό μέχρι να φτάσω στο νέο... Να συνεχίσω λοιπόν τη μανούβρα μου, έστω και καθυστερημένα , να θυμίσω ότι είναι στο λιμάνι της Κω, αφιερωμένη στους πολύ καλούς φίλους Leo, Nikos, Vinman, Marsant, Mike Rodos, scoufgian, Voyager1984, rocinante, και φυσικά σε όλο το forum μας. 
> 
> Σήμερα θα ανεβάσω κι άλλες πολλές...
> 
> IMG_0321.jpg
> 
> IMG_0324.jpg
> 
> IMG_0325.jpg
> ...


Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ φίλε eliasaslan...
Φανταστικές φωτογραφίες... :Wink:

----------


## eliasaslan

Ε, όχι και φανταστικές, φίλε vinman μπροστά στις δικές σου... Σας ετοιμάζω έκπληξη με όντως πολύ όμορφες φωτογραφίες στα θέματα: Dodekanisos Express, Δημητρούλα, Ν. Κάλυμνος και ιπτάμενα δελφίνια κυρίως, αλλά και σε άλλα πάρα πολλά επίσης... Ένα ταξίδι 1 ημέρας στους Λειψούς κυρίες και κύριοι, έκανα και τράβηξα 941 φωτογραφίες.... σιγά σιγά...

----------


## dimitris!

941 σε 1 μέρα???Αυτο είναι που λέμε πήρε φωτιά η φωτογραφική μηχανή...

----------


## eliasaslan

Βασικά, φίλε kefalonia, να σου πω ότι θα συνεχίσω έτσι, και Δημήτρη, ξέχασα να σου αφιερώσω κι εσένα φωτο, εσύ μας δίνεις τόσες, λοιπόν άλλαξα 10 μπαταρίες και την είχα στα χέρια μου 18 ώρες το 24ωρο.... Φαντάσου

----------


## eliasaslan

ακόμη 5 φωτογραφίες αφιερωμένες εξεραιτικά στους φίλους Espresso Venezia, dimitris!, trackman, Marsant, Mike Rodos, scoufgian και σε όλο το φορουμ! (ζήλια σας Leo και Niko!)  :Very Happy:  :Mad: 

Όπως βλέπετε καρέ καρέ την κατέγραψα τη Ροδάνθη, υπάρχει και συνέχεια...  :Wink: 

IMG_0330.jpg

IMG_0331.jpg

IMG_0332.jpg

IMG_0333.jpg

IMG_0334.jpg

----------


## vinman

> Ε, όχι και φανταστικές, φίλε vinman μπροστά στις δικές σου... Σας ετοιμάζω έκπληξη με όντως πολύ όμορφες φωτογραφίες στα θέματα: Dodekanisos Express, Δημητρούλα, Ν. Κάλυμνος και ιπτάμενα δελφίνια κυρίως, αλλά και σε άλλα πάρα πολλά επίσης... Ένα ταξίδι 1 ημέρας στους Λειψούς κυρίες και κύριοι, έκανα και τράβηξα 941 φωτογραφίες.... σιγά σιγά...


 
Θα έχουμε εκπληκτικά πράγματα δηλαδή... :Wink: 
Θα πέσει πολύ ''μελέτη''όταν τις ανεβάσεις με το καλό!!!

----------


## eliasaslan

Ορίστε ακόμη 5 φωτογραφίες, συγνώμη αν σας κουράζω ρε παιδιά αλλά σας περιμένουν εκατοντάδες ακόμη, οπώτε ας ξεμπερδεύουμε με αυτες.... :Wink:  Υπάρχει και συνέχεια πιο μετά.... Δε θα σας αφήσω σε ησυχία σήμερα, Leo, Νίκο, Rocinante και οι υπόλοιποι ετοιμαστείτε... Αυτές τις ημέρες θα πυροβωλώ χωρίς έλεος... :Very Happy: 

IMG_0335.jpg

IMG_0336.jpg

IMG_0337.jpg

IMG_0338.jpg

IMG_0339.jpg

----------


## scoufgian

ευχαριστουμε Ηλια..Καλα πας.Συνεχισε το εργο σου....... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## vinman

> ... Αυτές τις ημέρες θα πυροβωλώ χωρίς έλεος...


 
Kαι πολύ καλά θα κάνεις... :Wink:

----------


## marsant

Ηλια οτι και να πουμε ειναι λιγο.Σε ευχαριστω παρα πολυ.Α και συνεχισε να πυροβολεις μας αρεσει:grin:

----------


## dimitris!

Προσωπικά δε θα είχα πρόβλημα  ακόμη και 200 φοτο να μας ανέβαζες...Πυρ κατα βούληση....

----------


## laz94

Μπράβο eliasaslan!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  Καταπληκτικός όπως ΠΑΝΤΑ!

----------


## eliasaslan

Να συνεχίσω το έργο μου λοιπόν, με 3 ακόμη σφαίρες εν ονόματι Ροδάνθη... η συνέχεια της μανούβρας λοιπόν που άφησα στη μέση... αφιερωμένες αυτές στους Roi Baudoin, Finnpartner 1966, orion v, captain nionios, xaxa, MYTILINE και σε όλο το φορουμ.  :Very Happy:  :Wink: 
Edit: και στον captainara Leo, που του αρέσουν οι μανούβρες!!

Να θυμίσω για ακόμη μία φορά (sorry κι όλας) ότι οι φωτο είναι από το λιμάνι της Κω και ότι η μανούβρα έχει συνέχεια... :Wink: 

IMG_0340.jpg

IMG_0341.jpg

IMG_0342.jpg

----------


## Trakman

> ακόμη 5 φωτογραφίες αφιερωμένες εξεραιτικά στους φίλους Espresso Venezia, dimitris!, trackman, Marsant, Mike Rodos, scoufgian και σε όλο το φορουμ! (ζήλια σας Leo και Niko!) 
> 
> Όπως βλέπετε καρέ καρέ την κατέγραψα τη Ροδάνθη, υπάρχει και συνέχεια... 
> 
> IMG_0330.jpg
> 
> IMG_0331.jpg
> 
> IMG_0332.jpg
> ...



Καταπληκτικές φωτογραφίες!! ΑΝΕΒΑΖΕ, ΑΝΕΒΑΖΕ!! Σ'ευχαριστώ φίλε μου για την αφιέρωση!! Σου χρωστώ ανταπόδωση!! :Wink:

----------


## eliasaslan

Δε μου τη χρωστάς κι όλας φίλε Trackman!!!!

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Βαζει καταπληκτικες φωτογραφιες τις αφιερωνει κιολας...Τι αλλο να ζητησει κανεις;Φιλε eliasaslan σε ευχαριστουμε παρα πολυ.

----------


## Trakman

> Δε μου τη χρωστάς κι όλας φίλε Trackman!!!!


Οκ! Όπως και να'χει πάντως θα στην κάνω την αφιέρωση μόλις προκύψει κάτι καλό!!! :Wink:  Καλή συνέχεια στο ανέβασμα!!!

----------


## eliasaslan

Να στε καλά παιδιά για τα καλά σας λόγια, ακόμα δεν είδατε τίποτα!!

----------


## laz94

> Οκ! Όπως και να'χει πάντως θα στην κάνω την αφιέρωση μόλις προκύψει κάτι καλό!!! Καλή συνέχεια στο ανέβασμα!!!


ΑΥΤΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΥΠΟΣΧΕΣΗ 'Η ΑΠΕΙΛΗ?!?!?!:lol::lol::lol:

----------


## Trakman

> ΑΥΤΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΥΠΟΣΧΕΣΗ 'Η ΑΠΕΙΛΗ?!?!?!:lol::lol::lol:


Παρ'το όπως θες φίλε laz94!! :Wink:

----------


## marsant

Στο σημερινο δρομολογιο της ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗΣ με αναχωρηση απο την Σαντορινη στις 11.30 για Ιο-Ναξο-Παρο,προστεθηκε και το λιμανι της Τηνου.Ετσι λοιπον θα αναχωρησει για Ιο-Ναξο-Παρο-Τηνο-Πειραια.Μαλον καποιο καλο μπονους θα εχει μυριστει ο καπτα Μακης.

----------


## polykas

Σωστός.Πάμε γρήγορα Τήνο να το φωτογραφίσουμε.Έχει και λίγο φρεσκαδούρα...Από ένα καλό φίλο ανταποκριτή μπορεί να έχουμε 
φωτό .Στην αναμονή λοιπόν φίλε *marsant*.... :Very Happy: 

ΥΓ.Και η Ντάλια σε τρία δρομολόγια της θα περάσει από την Τήνο.
  Ο Αγόυδιμος τον Σεπτέμβριο σκέφτηκε την Τήνο.......... :Cool:

----------


## marsant

> Σωστός.Πάμε γρήγορα Τήνο να το φωτογραφίσουμε.Έχει και λίγο φρεσκαδούρα...Από ένα καλό φίλο ανταποκριτή μπορεί να έχουμε 
> φωτό .Στην αναμονή λοιπόν φίλε *marsant*....
> 
> ΥΓ.Και η Ντάλια σε τρία δρομολόγια της θα περάσει από την Τήνο.
> Ο Αγόυδιμος τον Σεπτέμβριο σκέφτηκε την Τήνο..........


 
Ωχ αμαν θα περασει απο τον καλλιτεχνη και δασκαλο της φωτογραφιας... :Very Happy: .Περιμενουμε με ανυπομονησια φιλε Polyka.Ηδη ετοιμαζω τις κορνιζες :Very Happy:

----------


## laz94

Τι ώρα θα είναι περίπου στην Τήνο;;;

----------


## marsant

18.40 εχει αναχωρησει απο την Τηνο.Τωρα τι ακριβως θα περασει απο εκει  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ...Αγουδημος ειναι αυτος:grin:

----------


## MYTILENE

Όποιος παέι για φώτο να έχει υπομονή και να γνωρίζει οτι ίσως δεν κοιμηθεί σπίτι του απόψε αλλά στο λιμάνι!!!! ΜΑΚΑΡΟΣ ειν αυτός :Very Happy:  :Razz:  :Smile: :lol:

----------


## laz94

> 18.40 εχει αναχωρησει απο την Τηνο.Τωρα τι ακριβως θα περασει απο εκει ...Αγουδημος ειναι αυτος:grin:


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ marsant. Δηλαδή αν όλα πάνε καλά να το περιμένουμε κατα τις 8.30???:lol::lol:

----------


## marsant

Μπα δεν νομιζω  να εχει καποια μεγαλη καθυστερηση φιλε laz94.Αντε να εχει κανα μισαωρω δεν το κοβω για παραπανω,μην σου πω οτι μπορει να ερθει και στην ωρα του γιατι εδω στις κυκλαδες δεν καθυστερει οπως στα δωδεκανησα.Παντως να ερθει πιο πριν απο την ωρα του δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση:lol:

----------


## polykas

*Aναμένουμε λοιπόν το πλοίο στην όμορφη Τήνο....*

----------


## Rocinante

Κομβος κυριοι η Τηνος. Αντε με το καλο και η Αριαδνη... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## laz94

> Μπα δεν νομιζω να εχει καποια μεγαλη καθυστερηση φιλε laz94.Αντε να εχει κανα μισαωρω δεν το κοβω για παραπανω,μην σου πω οτι μπορει να ερθει και στην ωρα του γιατι εδω στις κυκλαδες δεν καθυστερει οπως στα δωδεκανησα.Παντως να ερθει πιο πριν απο την ωρα του δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση:lol:


ΟΝΤΩΣ, ΕΤΣΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ. ΤΟ ΕΧΩ ΠΑΡΑΤΗΡΗΣΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΟΝ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ ΟΤΙ ΣΕ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΟ ΑΠΟ ΚΑΙ ΠΡΟΣ ΤΙΣ ΚΥΚΛΑΔΕΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΑΝΤΑ "ΕΓΚΛΕΖΑ"!!! ΧΙΟΥΜΟΡΙΣΤΙΚΑ ΤΟ ΕΙΠΑ:lol:

----------


## laz94

ΤΟ ΠΑΡΑΚΟΛΟΥΘΩ ΣΤΟ WEBCAM ΤΗΣ ΤΗΝΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΕΠΙ 40 ΛΕΠΤΑ ΜΠΑΙΝΟΒΓΑΙΝΕΙ ΣΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ. ΚΑΙ ΤΩΡΑ ΕΞΑΦΑΝΗΣΤΗΚΕ :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Confused:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## jvrou

> ΤΟ ΠΑΡΑΚΟΛΟΥΘΩ ΣΤΟ WEBCAM ΤΗΣ ΤΗΝΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΕΠΙ 40 ΛΕΠΤΑ ΜΠΑΙΝΟΒΓΑΙΝΕΙ ΣΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ. ΚΑΙ ΤΩΡΑ ΕΞΑΦΑΝΗΣΤΗΚΕ


Μίλησα με κάποιον που ταξιδεύει και μου είπε πως δεν μπορεί να δέσει λόγο αέρα. Τι να πω; 7 μποφόρ βοριά τον έχει δώσει.

----------


## marsant

Oντως εχει κανει πανω απο 4 προσπαθειες να πεσει αλλα τπτ μεχρι στιγμης.Παντως τα λιμανια μας ειναι ρε παιδια....

----------


## giorgos....

στο ais τη δίχνει στην είσοδο του λιμανιού να πλέει με 2,5 κόμβους

----------


## laz94

ΔΕΝΕΙ ΤΕΛΙΚΑ!!!

----------


## jvrou

> ΔΕΝΕΙ ΤΕΛΙΚΑ!!!


Όντως τελικά τα κατάφερε και έδεσε και μπήκε και πάρα πολύς κόσμος μέσα.

----------


## laz94

ΚΑΙ ΤΩΡΑ ΑΝΑΧΩΡΕΙ! ΤΟ ΕΙΠΑ ΕΓΩ ΚΑΤΑ ΤΙΣ 8.30 ΘΑ ΑΝΑΧΩΡΗΣΕΙ:lol::lol::lol:

----------


## Rocinante

Τι να πω;
Για 3 μερες εχασα το Show...

----------


## Leo

> Τι να πω;
> Για 3 μερες εχασα το Show...


Τα μεταξωτά..... θέλουν επιδέξιους..... Όλα τα δάκτυλα δεν είναι ίδια.
Είπαμε ότι η Τήνος, όπως έχει διαμορφωθεί το λιμάνι της, με βοριάδες θέλει δυνατά εργαλεία και εμπειρία στο συγκεκριμένο λιμάνι.
¶σε που το 'πιασες στο στόμα σου πάλι και ......  :Razz:  :Razz: 
Ευτυχώς που δεν είσουν εκεί... "εσείς οι Τηνιακοί"  :Very Happy: .

----------


## Rocinante

Ωχ καημενε. Αμεσως να κατηγορησεις τους Τηνιους.
Οι μανουβρες δεν ηταν γιατι υπηρχε προβλημα αλλα γιατι καποιοι ειχαν κατεβει στο λιμανι και επρεπε να το παρουν απο ολες τις πλευρες...

roda.JPG

----------


## nickosps

Λίγο ετεροχρονισμένες, αλλά δεν πειράζει...Λίγο πριν την αναχώρησή της για Πάρο,Νάξο,Ίο,Σαντορίνη στις 8/8/08.Στην πρώτη σε πρώτο πλάνο ο ¶ρχων Μιχαήλ που τη εφοδιάζει με καύσιμα...

----------


## polykas

> Τα μεταξωτά..... θέλουν επιδέξιους..... Όλα τα δάκτυλα δεν είναι ίδια.
> Είπαμε ότι η Τήνος, όπως έχει διαμορφωθεί το λιμάνι της, με βοριάδες θέλει δυνατά εργαλεία και εμπειρία στο συγκεκριμένο λιμάνι.
> ¶σε που το 'πιασες στο στόμα σου πάλι και ...... 
> Ευτυχώς που δεν είσουν εκεί... "εσείς οι Τηνιακοί" .


Mπορεί αγαπητέ μου Leo να μην ήταν οι ΄΄Τηνιακοί ΄΄εκεί αλλά η προσέγγιση του Ροδάνθη καλύφθηκε πλήρως.Παρακάλω να περιμένετε στο ακουστικό σας........... :Very Happy:

----------


## Rocinante

> Mπορεί αγαπητέ μου Leo να μην ήταν οι ΄΄Τηνιακοί ΄΄εκεί αλλά η προσέγγιση του Ροδάνθη καλύφθηκε πλήρως.Παρακάλω να περιμένετε στο ακουστικό σας...........


χεχεχε Ου μπλεξεις με Τηνιακους....
Απλως εχουμε κατι μικροπροβληματακια με τις συνδεσεις κατω οπως στη Ρουαντα το Μπουρουντι στη Ρουαντα και τις λοιπες κεντροαφρικανικες δημοκρατιες.
Αλλα εχουμε λιμαναρα....

----------


## polykas

Oι φωτογραφίες είναι αυστηρά αφιερωμένες στον φίλο* marsant* που μας χαρίζει  ωραίες εικόνες από το όμορφο νησί της Σαντορίνης.Θέλω να ευχαριστήσω και δημόσια τον φίλο μου καραβολάτρη *Λάκη* όπου καλύπτει το φωτορεπορτάζ της Τήνου όταν οι ΄΄Τηνιακοί΄βρίσκονται στην Αθήνα. 

Το πλοίο εισέρχεται στο Λιμάνι της Τήνου.


P9070224.jpg

----------


## polykas

*Συνατιέται με το HS 3*


P9070238.jpg

----------


## polykas

*Πάει μία μικρή βολτίτσα προς τα γαστριά.....*

P9070227.jpg

----------


## Rocinante

Αντε ρε Γιωργο με εφαγε η αγωνια,
Μα που παει;
Του ειπαν οτι τελειωσε ο εξω μωλος;

----------


## polykas

*Περιμένωντας το ρεμέτζο*

P9070231.jpg





P9070233.jpg

----------


## polykas

Τελικά με την τρίτη προσπάθεια το πλοίο κατάφερε να δέσει στο λιμάνι της Τήνου όπου βέβαια είχε ψιλονυκτώσει....... :Very Happy: 


P9070249.jpg








P9070252.jpg


















P9070253.jpg














Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την υπομονή σας.

----------


## marsant

*ΕΝΑ ΑΠΕΡΑΝΤΟ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ!!*

----------


## Rocinante

Polykas σε παρακαλω να μεταφερεις τις ευχαριστειες μου στον Λακη για την εκπληκτικη δουλεια που εκανε και την καλοσυνη του να μοιραστει μαζι μας αυτες τις εικονες
Ευχαριστουμε και σενα ως μεσολαβητη

----------


## vinman

Φίλε Polykas ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ στον φίλο σου το Λάκη για τις υπέροχες φωτογραφίες και σε εσένα που τις ανέβασες... :Wink:

----------


## Leo

Αργησε μεν αλλά το ρεμέτζο ήταν Super. Συγχαρητήρια στον φωτογράφο. Polykas στο ένα πόδι είναι όλοι στην Τήνο... στις υπηρεσίες σου.... :Smile: . Σωστά τρελάνατε τον φίλο marsant. Με αυτά και αυτά λοιπόν πέρνουμε ένα μάθημα γιατί δεν μπορούνε τα μεγάλα ΒΣ να μπούνε.... δεν θέλει περισσότερα.. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## scoufgian

αφιερωμενη στο φιλο marsant
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 15303

----------


## marsant

Πανεμορφη και με πολυ ωραια χρωματα!!Να σαι καλα φιλε Scoufgian σε ευχαριστω πολυ!!:wink:

----------


## Nautikos II

Πανεμορφη απογευματινη φωτο :Wink:

----------


## dimitris

Φιλε marsant ξερεις ποσες τρικλοποδιες εβαλε σε κοσμο για να βγαλει την φωτογραφια αυτη ο scoufgian :Razz:

----------


## scoufgian

> Φιλε marsant ξερεις ποσες τρικλοποδιες εβαλε σε κοσμο για να βγαλει την φωτογραφια αυτη ο scoufgian


μια κι ησουν εσυ γιατι αντι να τραβας τις φωτογραφιες που επρεπε τραβαγες πλατες............ :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## dimitris

Με τα χιλια ζορια προλαβα να τραβηξω αυτην εδω και μετα με πεταξε απο τον φαρο:lol:
αφιερωμενη σε ολους τους φιλους του nautilia και στον scoufgian που του κανω πλακα, μην παρεξηγηθουμε κι ολας και στον marsant που βλεπω του εχει αδυναμια!!! :Wink: 
rodanthi.jpg

----------


## marsant

Να σαι καλα φιλε Δημητρη παρα πολυ ομορφη η φωτο σου:wink:

----------


## scoufgian

ευχαριστω μητσο............ :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Rocinante

Περιεργο. Το ιδιο πρωι ειχα ανεβει και εγω στο κοκκινο. Πως και δεν ηρθε η σκαλα κατω το βραδυ να σας κατεβαζουν με γερανο απο εκει και να εχουν ερθει και τα καναλια :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Μπραβο παιδες τελειες φωτο.

----------


## dimitris

Αντωνη ευχαριστουμε!!! ...βλεπω να ηταν οι τελευταιες μας φωτογραφιες μετα απο τις ευχες του :Razz: 
επισης ενα ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ στον φιλο απο την Τηνο που μας εδωσε την χαρα να δουμε μεσω του polykas το ρεμετζο στην Τηνο!!!

----------


## mike_rodos

Λοιπόν πριν 4 εβδομάδες, σε ένα φιλαράκι από το φόρουμ του είχα πεί ότι θα ανταποδώσω με φωτογραφίες της ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗΣ αφού είναι και το αγαπημένο του πλοίο... Μπορεί το εν λόγω καράβι να με έστεισε ένα απόγευμα στο λιμάνι... Αλλά σήμερα ήταν εκεί δεμένο και με περίμενε!!! *Φίλε marsant* *αποκλειστικά αφιερωμένες σε σένα!!!* Οι φωτογραφίες είναι πριν μία ώρα από το λιμάνι της Ρόδου, καθώς περίμενε την αναχώρηση της για Πειραιά!!!


rodanthi.jpg


rodanthi.2.jpg

----------


## marsant

Φιλε mike οτι και να πω ειναι λιγο..........Ενα ευχαριστω δεν φτανει...εισαι πολυ μαγκας.
Υπομονη λιγες μερες να σου ανταποδωσω το Blue Star Paros(μιας και σου αρεσουν τα blue star αλλα δυστηχως το 2 δεν περναει απο εδω)

ΝΑ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ!

----------


## eliasaslan

Μιχάλη, και η τσιμινιέρα του φουγάρου του εντυπωσιακού Sky Wonder είναι με όλη τη σημασία της λέξης για το "κερασάκι στην τούρτα" για αυτό το δώρο στο Marsant, να σαι πάντα καλά, φίλε Marsant, δεν έχεις πιστεύω παράπονο έτσι? Και για να κρατήσω την υπόσχεσή μου, μόλις τελειώσω το μπάσκετ, αμέσως θα ανεβάσω κι εγώ... Στις 8 λοιπόν, θα ολοκληρώσω την πράξη του φίλου συμπατριώτη Μιχάλη!

----------


## eliasaslan

συγνώμη για τη συνιθησμένη μανούβρα στην Κω, αλλά θέλψ να σας την ολοκληρώσω, αφιερωμένη λοιπόν εξεραιτικά στους καλούς φίλους και αγαπημένους :Very Happy:  :Razz:  Mike Rodos και Marsant, αλλά και σε όλο το φορουμ :Very Happy: 

υπάρχει και συνέχεια αμέσως

IMG_0343.jpg

IMG_0344.jpg

IMG_0345.jpg

IMG_0347.jpg

IMG_0346.jpg

----------


## eliasaslan

η συνέχεια...  :Very Happy:  σε όλο το φόρουμ, Vortigern εσένα σου έχω πλωράτες από μπροστά σαν τις δικές σου...  :Wink: 

IMG_0348.jpg

IMG_0352.jpg

IMG_0353.jpg

IMG_0354.jpg

IMG_0355.jpg

----------


## eliasaslan

εδώ 5 ακόμη φωτό από Κω από στεριά.... μετά αρχίζουν από θαλάσσης...  :Wink:  :Very Happy:  αφιερωμένες αυτές στους καλούς φίλους Roi Baudoin, Polykas, Paroskayak, Nikos και Leo για τις καταπληκτικές στιγμές που μας χαρίζουν...  :Cool: 

IMG_0356.jpg

IMG_0363.jpg

IMG_0365.jpg

IMG_0366.jpg

IMG_0371.jpg

----------


## mike_rodos

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ Ηλία!!! Να σε καλά...

----------


## dimitris

Και μια "Ροδανθη" στη Ναξο με φοντο το εκκλησακι της Μυρτηδιωτισας αλλα και τα μπλοκια που μας μεινανε "προικα" απο το λιμανι που ξεκινησε να φτιαχνεται αλλα σταματησε σχεδον καλα καλα πριν αρχισει... (φωτο prutanis 31-8-08 )
rodanthi.jpg

----------


## polykas

*Σημερινή λοιπόν άφιξη για δεύτερη φορά του πλοίου Ροδάνθη στη Τήνο* 
*με μπουνάτσα παρακαλώ.Το Πλοίο αφίχθη στις 15.15*

*Copyright Lakis* 


P9140305.jpg










8.jpg


















P9140310.jpg

----------


## dimitris

Φιλε polykas σ'ευχαριστουμε για δευτερη φορα για τις φωτογραφιες κι εσενα και τον φιλο απο την Τηνο!

----------


## marsant

Eυχαριστουμε και τους δυο για τις πανεμορφες φωτο που ανεβαινουν.Φιλε polyka βλεπω εχεις εκπαιδευσει πολυ καλα τον φιλο Λακη:mrgreen:

----------


## MYTILENE

Όντως πόλυ ωραίες και μπράβο,φίλε polykas ποιό πλοίο αναχωρεί στη Δεύτερη φώτο σου?

----------


## marsant

Το Blue Star IΘΑΚΗ πρεπει να ειναι.

----------


## Speedkiller

Μετά το "ΧΑΝΙΑ" είπα να δοκιμάσω κ με το αδερφάκι του "ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟΝ"...
Παρακαλώ οι fan του Ροδάνθη να μην με πάρουν με τις Πέτρες...Είναι καθαρά χιουμοριστική η προσπάθεια μου!!!


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 16779

----------


## heraklion

Πρίν από 15 χρόνια θα μπορούσε να είναι πλοίο της ΑΝΕΚ ακόμα και στην Αδριατική. Τώρα μάλλον όχι.

----------


## marsant

Φιλε heraklion αν υποθεσεις οτι η ΑΝΕΚ εχει το ΙΕΡΑΠΕΤΡΑ και τον ΚΟΡΝΑΡΟ πιστευω χαλαρα θα μπορουσε να ηταν πλοιο της ακομα και τωρα.

Υ.Γ Φιλε Speedkiller μου αρεσει η φαντασια σου(επρεπε να ειχες βαλει και κορδελα:grin :Smile:

----------


## vinman

> Μετά το "ΧΑΝΙΑ" είπα να δοκιμάσω κ με το αδερφάκι του "ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟΝ"...
> Παρακαλώ οι fan του Ροδάνθη να μην με πάρουν με τις Πέτρες...Είναι καθαρά χιουμοριστική η προσπάθεια μου!!!
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 16779


 
Εχεις ταλέντο φίλε Speedkiller!!
Του πάνε τα λευκά!!

----------


## polykas

*Σήμερα στην Τήνο....* :Wink: *Στον φίλο marsant.*

*Copyright Lakis*

P9210359.jpg




P9210360.jpg




P9210361.jpg






P9210368.jpg

----------


## marsant

Φιλε polykas σε ευχαριστω πολυ για τις φωτογραφιες που ανεβαζεις απο τον απεσταλμενο σου φωτογραφο φιλο Λακη που καλυπτει την απουσια σου απο το νησι με υπεροχες φωτο αλλα και γενικα το ρεπορταζ του νησιου.Να σαι καλα δασκλαλε της φωτογραφιας Polyka, και πολλες ευχαριστιες στον φιλο Λακη για τις φωτο που μας χαριζει!

----------


## giorgos....

marsant....
η ροδανθάρα σου αμέσως μετά την άφιξη της σήμερα στον πειραιά..
συγνώμη για τις σταγόνες που φαίνονται στην φωτογραφία αλλά οι συνθήκες ήταν λίγο δύσκολες..

ροδάνθη 21-9-2008 πειραιάς.jpg

----------


## marsant

Nα σαι καλα φιλε Γιωργο για την σπαρταριστη φωτοφραφια του βαπορα.Δεν καταλαβαινεις τπτ εισαι παντως καιρου:grin:.Να σαι καλα!

----------


## Nautikos II

Σημερα το απογευμα
001.JPG

----------


## Thanasis89

Πολύ όμορφη φωτογραφία τράβηξες φίλε tsenzto στην Ροδανθάρα...  :Wink:

----------


## marsant

Πολυ ωραια μπραβο φιλε tsentzo:grin:

----------


## karystos

Στο τεύχος 4 του ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗ υπάρχουν δύο φωτογραφίες. Η μία δεν σκανάρεται επειδή είναι δισέλιδο. Την άλλη την ανεβάζω με την επιφύλαξη μήπως ήδη έχει ανέβει.  
Το ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ στη ράδα όπως ήρθε απο την Ιαπωνία. 
RODANTHI.jpg

Περισσότερες υπάρχουν σε ένα συγκριτικό τεστ του περιοδικού ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ - ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ.

Για το φίλο marsant.

----------


## marsant

Φιλε karystos ωραιο και σπανιο υλικο ανεβαζεις!Φυσικα περιμενουμε και τα αλλα ντοκουμεντα με ανυπομονησια:grin:.Σε ευχαριστω πολυ και να σαι παντα καλα:wink:

----------


## manolis m.

Αs doume kai auto mias kai piasame to Japaneziko arxeio....!!

virgo1.jpg

----------


## Nautikos II

Η Rodanthi με τη Dimitroula στα λευκα

DIMITROULA-RODANTHI [2].jpg
Πηγη Earth

----------


## marsant

Ηταν πριν 2/5 χρονια τοτε που ειχαν κανει μια μικρη ανακαινηση(μοκετες,τηλεορασεις,κτλ) και βαψανε και τα πλοια με τα καινουργια χρωματα.

(Υ.Γ κοιταχτε στο ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ κατεβαζουν την αριστερη μεγαλη βαρκα)

----------


## scoufgian

και να συμπληρωσω το φιλο σακη ,οτι στη φωτογραφια ,παρευρισκονται και το ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΣΚΙΑΘΟΣ και το ANNA MARU

----------


## vinman

Στον φίλο marsant,και σε όλους τους καλούς φίλους,η σημερινή αναχώρηση της Ροδάνθης!!


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 17465

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 17466

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 17467

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 17468

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 17469

----------


## sylver23

πολυ ωραιες μανωλη αλλα ειπαμε γιορταζεις σημερα. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: με συννεφια παντως βγαινουν πολυ καλες φωτο

----------


## giorgos....

για άλλη μια φορά έδωσε ρέστα ο vinman....
εύγε!!!!

----------


## Trakman

> Στον φίλο marsant,και σε όλους τους καλούς φίλους,η σημερινή αναχώρηση της Ροδάνθης!!


Φίλε Μάνο πήρες φόρα σήμερα και δεν άφησες τίποτα στον Πειραιά!! Πανέμορφες, ευχαριστούμε!! :Wink:  :Very Happy:

----------


## mastrovasilis

Φίλε trakman είναι ένας απο τους 500 που είπε ο scoufian. :Wink:

----------


## kastro

> Στον φίλο marsant,και σε όλους τους καλούς φίλους,η σημερινή αναχώρηση της Ροδάνθης!!
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 17465
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 17466
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 17467
> 
> ...


Και καθώς πήγαινε στον Πειραιά.

----------


## Trakman

> Φίλε trakman είναι ένας απο τους 500 που είπε ο scoufian.


Με πολύ καλά αποτελέσματα να συμπληρώσω!!! :Wink:  :Very Happy:

----------


## parianos

Το Ροδανθη εν πλω, το αφιερωνω στο φιλο marsant που το λατρευει πολυ...

RODANTHI (1).jpg

RODANTHI (2).jpg

RODANTHI (3).jpg

----------


## marsant

Φιλε vinman θα καλεσω καποιον να σε μαζεψει,δεν παει αλλο πυροβολεις καθε μερα ασυστολως....να σαι καλα:wink:


Φιλε pariane σε ευχαριστω πολυ για τις πανεμορφες φωτογραφιες που ανεβασες.Να σαι παντα καλα:grin:

----------


## marsant

Μια πολυ ομορφη φωτογραφια του βαποραρου με το ασπρο του κουστουμι.(δεν ξερω σε ποιον ανηκει η φωτο,την βρηκα απο το internet)

----------


## vinman

> Φιλε vinman θα καλεσω καποιον να σε μαζεψει,δεν παει αλλο πυροβολεις καθε μερα ασυστολως....να σαι καλα:wink:


 
Φίλε marsant,Δεκέμβριος 2002 και το ρυμουλκό της εταιρείας αφων Πιπίνου μεταφέρει το Ροδάνθη έξω απο το λιμάνι ώστε να γλυτώσει απο τους γραιγους που ταλαιπωρούν το πλοίο...!! 


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 18049


(κομμένη απο τον Εφοπλιστή)

----------


## marsant

Εισαι ΑΠΑΙΧΤΟΣ!!Απιστευτη η φωτογραφια που ανεβασες!Φιλε vinman οτι και να πω ειναι λιγο ενα ευχαριστω δεν φτανει για που προσφερεις στο forum καθε μερα.Να σαι καλα:wink:

----------


## f/b kefalonia

> Φίλε marsant,Δεκέμβριος 2002 και το ρυμουλκό της εταιρείας αφων Πιπίνου μεταφέρει το Ροδάνθη έξω απο το λιμάνι ώστε να γλυτώσει απο τους γραιγους που ταλαιπωρούν το πλοίο...!! 
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 18049
> 
> 
> (κομμένη απο τον Εφοπλιστή)



αψογος για αλλη μια φορα vinman!!!!!!!

----------


## manolis m.

Prospektous tou Rodanthi ws VIRGO...

Leaflet 1985 File0004.jpg

----------


## giorgos....

έλα ρε φίλε μανώλη.. που ανακάλυψες τέτοιο θησαυρό?

----------


## manolis m.

Ama kseperaseis i' toulaxiston prospathiseis na kseperaseis ton skopelo glwssas-metafrasis exeis polles dinatotites..an kai den exei polla sygkrotimena aprgamat to iapwniko net panw stin aktoploia..perrisotro diasparta!

----------


## scoufgian

η ροδανθη ,ανοιχτα του στενου Κυθνου-Κεας, οδευει προς το Πειραια.......
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 18938

----------


## vinman

Μας έχεις τρελάνει Δευτεριάτικα!!
Αλλη φορά να τις ανεβάζεις Παρασκευή...
Τώρα πώς θα περάσει η εβδομάδα με τις ομορφιές που μας έφερες?? :Very Happy:

----------


## scoufgian

> Μας έχεις τρελάνει Δευτεριάτικα!!
> Αλλη φορά να τις ανεβάζεις Παρασκευή...
> Τώρα πώς θα περάσει η εβδομάδα με τις ομορφιές που μας έφερες??


τις ανεβαζω πρωι, για να εχεις τον ελευθερο χρονο, να συνελθεις μεχρι το βραδυ και να μπορεσεις να κοιμηθεις........... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: σας ευχαριστω ολους για τα καλα σας λογια

----------


## marsant

Φιλε scoufgian απλα υπεροχη.....!

----------


## manolis m.

Poli omorfi Gianni...

----------


## marsant

Ψαχνοντας σε κατι παλια πραγματα μου βρηκα μια αφιερωση που μου ειχε κανει ο αειμνηστος:sad: και ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝΙΟΣ με κεφαλαια cpt ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ ΔΕΛΙΕΖΑΣ σε μια σημαια της G.A. FERRIES απο το ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ.Η σημαια απο το ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ ειναι απο το 1992....

----------


## vinman

> Ψαχνοντας σε κατι παλια πραγματα μου βρηκα μια αφιερωση που μου ειχε κανει ο αειμνηστος:sad: και ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝΙΟΣ με κεφαλαια cpt ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ ΔΕΛΙΕΖΑΣ σε μια σημαια της G.A. FERRIES απο το ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ.Η σημαια απο το ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ ειναι απο το 1992....


Εξαιρετικό κειμήλιο...
Να το φυλάς σαν τα μάτια σου.. :Wink:

----------


## manolis m.

Pragamtika eksairetkis sinaisthimatikis kai ylikis aksias.!

----------


## Νικόλας

και αυτή η φότο ήταν ημερολόγιο
ΑΦΙΕΡΩΜΕΝΗ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΦΑΝ ΤΟΥ ΠΛΟΙΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΟΧΙ ΜΟΝΟ :Very Happy: 
Picture 033.jpg

*ΑΥΤΑ ΤΑ ΑΣΠΡΑΚΙΑ ΤΑ ΕΙΧΕ Ι ΦΟΤΟ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΑΡΧΗ

----------


## marsant

Φιλε ΝΙΚΟΛΑ σε ευχαριστουμε πολυ για την πολυ ομορφη φωτογραφια που ανεβασες!Να σαι καλα!

----------


## kastro

Πιό μετασκευασμένο από το Μυτιλήνη είναι άμα του φτιάζναν και πλωρινό μπαλκόνι θα ήταν ακόμα καλύτερο.

----------


## manolis m.

Egw pistauw pantws pws to Mytilini exei faei megaliteri metakeui..kathws estw kai mi thelontas allaxtike kai i gefira tou! Kai o kathreptis exei allaksei plirws!

----------


## Νaval22

> Πιό μετασκευασμένο από το Μυτιλήνη είναι άμα του φτιάζναν και πλωρινό μπαλκόνι θα ήταν ακόμα καλύτερο.


πιο μετασκευασμένο απο το μυτιληνη? κανεις λάθος αν δεις τα αρχικα σχεδια θα καταλάβεις πως στο ροδανθη δώθηκε έμφαση στους εσωτερικούς χώρους και το βαπόρι δεν χτίστηκε καθόλου σε σχέση με το Μυτιληνη ειναι πολυ κοντα στην αρχική του μορφή εξωτερικά,μόνο οι τσιμινιέρες ψηλωσαν διαμορφωθηκε η πρυμνη και χτιστηκε το deck στη γέφυρα

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Ροδάνθη εν πλώ μόλις το έχει περάσει το Blue Star Naxos για τον fun του συγκεκριμμένου πλοίου marsant

rodanthi1.jpg

Και άλλη μία φώτο για τους πολύ καλούς φίλους Rocinante και Captain Nionios.
rodanthi2.jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Ελα ρε συ Νικο. Μια με το Θεολογο μια με τη Ροδανθη ολο και θυμασαι τις αδυναμιες μας. Μακαρι να μπορουσες να μας δειξεις και ζωντανη φωτογραφια μιας αλλης κοινης αδυναμιας μας, της μπλε μπαλαρινας...Ετσι δεν ειναι Roci; Ευχαριστω παρα πολυ για την πανεμορφη φωτογραφια και σε ενημερωνω οτι τις τελευταιες μερες πνιγομαι και δεν εχω τοσο χρονο ωστε να συμμετεχω... Ζητω συγνωμη.  :Sad:

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> πιο μετασκευασμένο απο το μυτιληνη? κανεις λάθος αν δεις τα αρχικα σχεδια θα καταλάβεις πως στο ροδανθη δώθηκε έμφαση στους εσωτερικούς χώρους και το βαπόρι δεν χτίστηκε καθόλου σε σχέση με το Μυτιληνη ειναι πολυ κοντα στην αρχική του μορφή εξωτερικά,μόνο οι τσιμινιέρες ψηλωσαν διαμορφωθηκε η πρυμνη και χτιστηκε το deck στη γέφυρα


Συμφωνω σε οτι λεει ο Στεφανος. Και ο Αποστολος περσυ, το ιδιο μου ειχε πει. Το Μυτιληνη εχει αλλαξει εξωτερικα. Η Ροδανθη μεσω εξω, πανω κατω!

----------


## marsant

Φιλε Νικο πολυ ομορφες ειναι οι φωτογραφιες του βαποραρου:wink: σε ευχαριστω πολυ να σαι καλα!

----------


## Rocinante

Τελικα Διονυση εμεις οι δυο εκτος τον αλλων κοινων που εχουμε βρηκαμε και κατι αλλο.Την αδυναμια εξευρεσης ελευθερης ωρας τον τελευταιο καιρο :Very Happy: .
Νικο σε ευχαριστω για αυτην την ομορφη φωτο που μου χαριζεις. Με κανει να βρισκομαι εκει μιας και εχω να δω θαλασσα πανω απο μηνα και εχω σαλταρει...

----------


## marsant

Την Παρασκευη βρεθηκα στο λιμανι του Πειραια (δυστηχως δεν ειχα φωτογραφικη πανω μου)και περασα μια βολτα απο το Ροδανθη που ειχε αναχωρηση στις 17.00 για Πατμο-Λερο-Καλυμνο-Κω-Ροδο.Το πλοιο αναχωρησε με ενα τεταρτο καθυστερηση και η κινηση απο επιβατες ηταν για τα δεδομενα της εποχης μετρια, με το ζορι να ηταν 250-300 επιβατες.Το γκαραζ ομως νταλικες μεχρι τα μπουνια...63 νταλικες παρακαλω και καταπελτης που εκλεισε στην κυριολεξια στην τριχα.Μαλιστα αφησαν εξω και 4 ακομα.

----------


## giorgos....

ε αφού δεν μπόρεσες να την φωτογραφίσεις την παρασκευή, την φωτογραφίσαμε εμείς για σένα φίλε marsant χθές το απόγευμα. στεκόταν εκεί και κάπνιζε μόνη της κρατώντας παρέα στα υπόλοιπα που έμεναν δίπλα της σιωπηλά..
όλη δική σου..
 ροδάνθη 19-10-2008.jpg

----------


## marsant

Nα σαι παντα καλα αρχοντα Γιωργο, μου φτιαξες την μερα...

----------


## samurai

Αθάνατη ΡΟΔΑΝΘΑΡΑ ως VIRGO με την πρώτη φορεσιά της Shin Higashi Nihon, χωρίς μετασκευασμένη πρύμνη και τον πρυμνιό καταπέλτη α λα μπάντα :Smile: 
0  virgo_1974_1.jpg

----------


## manolis m.

Samurai grafeis (tin) istoria!

----------


## giorgos....

*θησαυρός..* 
φύλαγε το σαν τα μάτια σου φίλε samurai..

----------


## Haddock

Ο θησαυρός δεν είναι δα και τόσο θαμμένος... *Duomo Arigatou* Ken Murayama...

----------


## Mixalhs_13

Αυτο με το ασπρο χρωμα , το βαπορι ηταν ομορφο...
Κριμα που το εβαψαν αλλο χρωμα.

----------


## giorgos....

φίλε marsant όποτε δεν μπορείς να κατεβαίνεις στο λιμάνι θα σου το προσέχουμε εμείς το κορίτσι σου..

ροδάνθη.jpg

----------


## marsant

Φιλε Γιωργο να σαι παντα καλα....:wink:

----------


## Leo

Μια κούκλα στα λευκά την 13.08.06 που βγαίνει από τον Πειραιά καμαρωτή, για τον φίλο marsant

rodanthi_130806.jpg

----------


## laz94

> Μια κούκλα στα λευκά την 13.08.06 που βγαίνει από τον Πειραιά καμαρωτή, για τον φίλο marsant
> 
> rodanthi_130806.jpg


Πολύ ωραία φώτο! Τα συγχαριτήριά μου κύριε Leo!!;-) Μου θύμησες τα παλιά του σινιάλα!! :Razz: 
Κατα την γνώμη μου ήταν πολύ πιο ωραίο στα λευκά του και με τις κόκκινες και μπλε πλάγιες λωρίδες....!!!

----------


## leonidas

Τα θερμα μου συγχαριτηρια Λεοναρδο για την εξαιρετικη σου φωτογραφια.Επισης συμφωνω και επαυξανω με το φιλο μου Λαζαρο.Ντυμενο στα ασπρα κατα δικη μου αποψη , διχνει πιο κομψο πιο ομορφο και πιο λαμπερο απ' οτι ντυμενο στα σκουρα μπλε ... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## marsant

Φιλε Leo καταρχας ειναι υπεροχη η φωτογραφια που ανεβασες με το πλοιο στα λευκα που κατα γενικη ομολογια του πηγαιναν πιο πολυ απο τις διαφορες αποχρωσεις χρωματος μπλε που ''φοραει'' τωρα.Σε ευχαριστω πολυ για την αφιερωση,να σαι καλα!

----------


## marsant

Η Ροδανθη εδεσε σημερα και αυτη διπλα στον υπολοιπο στολο της εταιριας και συμφωνα με πληροφοριες θα ξεκινησει σε λιγες μερες μαζι με την Νταλιανα(η οποια ετοιμαζοταν με βαψιματα στο γκαραζ κτλ) για τα γνωστα δρομολογια που εκαναν τα πλοια της ΛΑΝΕ.

----------


## MYTILENE

Όταν λές γνωστά ποιά εννοείς?????

----------


## Speedkiller

> Η Ροδανθη εδεσε σημερα και αυτη διπλα στον υπολοιπο στολο της εταιριας και συμφωνα με πληροφοριες θα ξεκινησει σε λιγες μερες μαζι με την Νταλιανα(η οποια ετοιμαζοταν με βαψιματα στο γκαραζ κτλ) για τα γνωστα δρομολογια που εκαναν τα πλοια της ΛΑΝΕ.


Βαψιματάκι στα ύφαλα πότε θα δούμε??? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## kastro

για τα γνωστα δρομολογια που εκαναν τα πλοια της ΛΑΝΕ.[/quote]

Θέλεις να πεις ότι το Ροδάνθη θα λάνει το δρομολόγιο του Βιτσέντζος Κορνάρος;

----------


## plori

Νομίζω οτι θα κάνει την άγονη του Ιεράπετρα με Μήλο-Σαντορίνη-Κρήτη-Ρόδο και κάτι ακούγεται για Σίφνο αλλά το μεταφέρω με κάθε επιφύλαξη έαν αυτό είναι αληθές :Confused:

----------


## marsant

Μιλαω για τα ιδια δρομολογια που εκανε η ΛΑΝΕ (εκτος Σητειας ομως).Δηλαδη Μηλο-Θηρα-Ηρακλειο-Κασο-Καρπαθο-Ροδο.Με μια επιφυλαξη οτι μπορει να μπει και η Σιφνος στο προγραμμα.

----------


## plori

> Η Ροδανθη εδεσε σημερα και αυτη διπλα στον υπολοιπο στολο της εταιριας και συμφωνα με πληροφοριες θα ξεκινησει σε λιγες μερες μαζι με την Νταλιανα(η οποια ετοιμαζοταν με βαψιματα στο γκαραζ κτλ) για τα γνωστα δρομολογια που εκαναν τα πλοια της ΛΑΝΕ.


Μπορει να είμαι βιαστικός, αλλά υπάρχει κάποιο πλάνο το πότε περίπου το πλοίο θα ξεκινήσει για την εκτέλεση της νεας του γραμμής;

----------


## captain 83

Την Τρίτη ξεκινάει δρομολόγια στις 17:00 για Σαντορίνη-Σητεία-Κάσο-Κάρπαθο-Ρόδο.

----------


## kastro

Μύλο δεν θα σταματάει;

----------


## plori

Απο ότι βλέπω στο openseas το πλοίο το εμφανίζει στις 4/11 να κάνει δρομολόγιο αλλά χωρίς καθόλου να περιλαμβάνει νησιά απο Δυτικές Κυκλάδες. :Sad:

----------


## marsant

Aυτο μου εκανε και εμενα μεγαλη εντυπωση που δεν εχει μεσα ουτε την Μηλο.Μπορει να προσθετουν νησι των δυτικων κυκλαδων μια φορα την εβδομαδα, το αυριανο του παντως δρομολογιο ειναι Σαντορινη-Κασο-Καρπαθο-Διαφανι-Ροδο.Καλο ξεκινημα να εχει ο βαπορας στην καινουργια του γραμμη.

----------


## plori

Καλοτάξιδο και με την ευχή να περάσει και απο τις Δυτικές!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## captain 83

Μια φορά την εβδομάδα θα περνάει από Μήλο, νομίζω κάθε Παρασκευή στο ανέβασμα προς Πειραιά.

----------


## Sorokxos

Στη Σιφνο παντως συζητειται παρα πολυ οτι η αγονη που ειχε η ΛΑΝΕ, με τη Μηλο θα περναει και από τη Σιφνο. Ίδωμεν. Αλλωστε στη Σιφνο έχουμε βαρεθεί να ακούμε......

----------


## marsant

Βρεθηκα σημερα στην αναχωρηση του ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ για το καινουργιο του δρομολογιο και η κινηση του ηταν κατι παραπανω απο ικανοποιητικη.Περιπου 250 επιβατες και στο γκαραζ ειχε μεινει χωρος μονο για μια νταλικα.Αξιζει να επισημανω την παρουσια του καπτα Μακη ο οποιος ηταν κεφατος.Τα tips της ημερας ειναι οτι απο οτι ελεγε το πληρωμα του βαποριου οτι πριν τα χριστουγεννα το πλοιο θα ανεβει δεξαμενη (επιτελους!!).Το δρομολογιο δεν θα αλλαξει και θα παραμεινει το ιδιο για 1 χρονο.Οσο αφορα τις δυτικες κυκλαδες την Μηλο θα την προσεγγιζει καθε Σαββατο απογευμα στην επιστροφη του για Πειραια.

----------


## plori

Αρα λοιπόν χάθηκε και άλλη μια περίπτωση για την Σίφνο.

----------


## milos express

4Ο Φ/Γ ΚΑΙ 110 ΕΠΙΒ η κινηση του ροδανθη. οσο για τις δυτικες υπομονη τα δρομολογια ακομα μαγιρευονται. το σαββατο 18.00 το μιλενα απο πειραια σιφνο-μηλο-σαντορινη -ηρακλειο-κασο-καρπαθο-ροδο και επιστροφη την τριτη 23.20 απο σιφνο ....ελπιζουμε να κρατησει :Very Happy:

----------


## eliasaslan

Όχι ρε πάλι το Μιλένα..... άκουσα Ροδάνθη και χάρηκα

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> Aυτο μου εκανε και εμενα μεγαλη εντυπωση που δεν εχει μεσα ουτε την Μηλο.Μπορει να προσθετουν νησι των δυτικων κυκλαδων μια φορα την εβδομαδα, το αυριανο του παντως δρομολογιο ειναι *Σαντορινη-Κασο-Καρπαθο-Διαφανι-Ροδο*.Καλο ξεκινημα να εχει ο βαπορας στην καινουργια του γραμμη.
> 
> Το δρομολογιο δεν θα αλλαξει και θα παραμεινει το ιδιο για 1 χρονο.



Μετα τα κατατοπιστικα ποστ του Μαρινου εχω να κανω μερικες ερωτησεις. Στο δρομολογιο με το Ιεραπετρα φετος με προορισμο την Κασο εκανα ακριβως 21,5 ωρες (χωρις μανουβρα και αποβιβαση) με ενδιαμεσους σταθμους Μηλο-Σαντορινη-Ηρακλειο-Σητεια. Το Ροδανθη βλεπω να κανει κατευθειαν Σαντορινη-Κασο. Επειδη λοιπον δεν προσεγγιζει Μηλο αλλα κυριως δεν κανει τον τεραστιο κυκλο για Κρητη ξερει καποιος να μας πει ποσο κανει Πειραια-Κασο ετσι για να παρουμε μια ταξη μεγεθους; Νομιζω οτι αν και θα πηγαινει πιο αργα απο το Ιεραπετρα και τον Κορναρο θα κανει αρκετα λιγοτερες ωρες γιατι η αποσταση ειναι πολυ μικροτερη. Τελος, Μαρινο ειναι σιγουρο οτι θα κατσει για ενα χρονο;


Προσθηκη: Τελικα εψαξα και το βρηκα. Για Κασο το Ροδανθη θα κανει θεωρητικα 14 και 50 λεπτα πραγμα ιδιαιτερα θετικο αν σκεφτουμε οτι τα βαπορια της ΛΑΝΕ με τον κυκλο που εκαναν οπως ειπα παραπανω εφταναν σε 21,5. Βεβαια τα πραγματα για το Μιλενα ειναι ασχημα γιατι εχει ακομα περισσοτερες προσεγγισεις απο τα βαπορια της Λανε και κανει απο 24 εως 26 και 50 λεπτα με βαση το προγραμμα. Πραγματικα απανθρωπο...

----------


## marsant

Φιλε Διονυση στο πρωτο δρομολογιο του για Κασο εκανε 15 ωρες ακριβως οπως σωστα ειπες πιο πανω,που ειναι αρκετα μεγαλη διαφορα για τους κατοικους της Κασου οπως και της καρπαθου,μιας και τα πλοια της ΛΑΝΕ με τις παραπανω προσεγγισεις που εκαναν μεγαλωναν αρκετα το ταξιδι.Τωραν αν το ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ προσεγγιζε τα λιμανια που εποιαναν τα πλοια της ΛΑΝΕ κατα την γνωμη μου θα εκανε περιπου τις ιδιες ωρες μιας και το ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ αλλα και τα ΙΕΡΑΠΤΕΡΑ-ΚΟΡΝΑΡΟΣ πανε με 16+.Αισθητη ειναι η δαιφορα οπως σωστα αναφερεις για αλλη μια φορα με το ΜΙΛΕΝΑ ωπου ξεφευγει αρκετα απο το ''χρονους'' των πλοιων της ΛΑΝΕ.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Σιγουρα οι 15 ωρες ειναι τεραστια υποθεση γιατι ειναι 6,5 λιγοτερες απο τα δρομολογια της ΛΑΝΕ. Οσον αφορα την ταχυτητα επειδη την εχω παρατηρησει πολλες φορες το Ροδανθη ειναι λιγο πιο αργο απο Ιεραπετρα - Κορναρο αλλα η διαφορα ειναι πολυ μικρη, της ταξης του 0,5-0,8 κομβων...Δηλαδη αντε το Ροδανθη να εκανε μιση ωρα παραπανω απο τα βαπορια της ΛΑΝΕ. Βεβαια εχουμε αναφρερει και πιο παλια πως αν ο καπτα γατος ηθελε το Ροδανθη θα πετουσε ακομα και σημερα, αλλα... Βεβαια εκτος απο τις λιγοτερες ωρες το Ροδανθη αν ειναι καθαρο εσωτερικα ειναι και ενα πολυ αξιολογο καραβι για να ταξιδεψεις, οποτε και αυτο ειναι αναβαθμιση. Η μονη μου ενσταση ειναι το πως θα μπορεσει το δυσκολο στη μανουβρα Ροδανθη να μπει Χειμωνα με καιρο στο Φρυ της Κασσου. Θα πεις οτι μπαινει το Ιεραπετρα που ειναι και αυτο δυσκολο, αλλα νομιζω πως η ωραια κυρια του καπτα Μακη ειναι ακομα πιο δυσκολη...

Α και επειδη ξεχασα να σου πω. Επειδη εχω μια αγαπη στην Κασσο και στο Ροδανθη, το καλοκαιρι που ερχεται μπαινω απο Πειραια σε παιρνω απο Σαντορινη και παμε Κασσο. Αλλο που δε θες να κανεις τετοιο ταξιδι με την αγαπη σου Μαρινο. Τελος να σου πω οτι μετα την Σαντορινη δεν υπαρχει κανενα νησι να κοβει τον κυματισμο οποτε καταλαβαινεις οτι απ' οπου και να φυσαει η θαλασσα θα ειναι πολυ πολυ πολυ φουσκωμενη.  :Wink:

----------


## FOYNTARISTOS

παιδια το νεοτερο πλοιο δεν παιρνει την αγονο?Η κανω λαθως.απο το κακο στο χειροτερο παμε. Πρωσοπικα πιστευω πως αυτα τα πλοια δεν αναυαθμιζουν μια γραμη απλος την χαντακονουν περισοτερο.ΝΤΡΟΠΗ ΤΟΥΣ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΠΙΔΟΤΟΥΝΤΕ ΚΙΟΛΑΣ.

----------


## sylver23

υπαρχει ολοκληρη διαδικασια για να παρει ενα πλοιο μια αγονη.ειναι πολλοι οι παραγοντες και οχι μονο η ηλικια του πλοιου.βεβαια εχει παρατηρηθει να υπαρχει καλυτερο πλοιο που καλυπτει τους παραγοντες αυτους και παλι ομως καποιοι αλλοι να παιρνουν την γραμμη

----------


## marsant

Φιλε Διονυση το βαπορι θα μεινει και το καλοκαιρι στην γραμμη θα βγει μονο τα χριστουγεννα για ανεβει δεξαμενη.Οσο για το ταξιδι παμε να κλεισουμε απο τωρα μιας και το ταξιδι με το ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ σε συνδυασμο με σενα Διονυση θα ειναι πραγματικα ξεχωριστο:grin:.Οτι θα κατεβαινω με αυτο Σαντορινη ειναι δεδομενο(μιας και εκτος απο αδυναμια κανει πιο λιγο απο ολα τα αλλα επιβατηγα για το νησι) οπως και για το δικο σου,οποτε μακαρι να κανουμε αρκετα ταξιδια μαζι.Την παρακαλουθω που εφυγε το πρωι απο την Σαντορινη και ανεβαινει Πειραια με σταθερα 17 κομβους.

----------


## dimitris

Για τον marsant :Wink: 
rodanthi.jpg

----------


## marsant

Φιλε Δημητρη σε ευχαριστω πολυ για αυτη την ομορφη φωοτγραφια, να σαι παντα καλα:wink:.Οσο για την Ροδανθαρα αντε να βγει σε ενα μηνα για την ετησια του και για δεξαμινσμο γιατι ειδικα η πλωρη δεν βλεπεται αυτη την στιγμη.

----------


## Leo

Είναι επειδή πάντα "κρέμεται" απο τους ντόκους και δεν είναι προσβάσιμη στην συντήρηση  :Wink:

----------


## milos express

ΞΕΚΙΝΗΣΕ για θηρα απ το αγυροβολιο και μετα μηλο -πειραια ...αν δεν ηταν το μιλενα στη μηλο και να περασει το ροδανθη αργοτερα και αυτο η vsl σιγα μην ακανε ημερησιο.. τη δευτερα στο δρομολογιο του.. και ο αγιος φοβερα θελει...:!:

----------


## giorgos....

πάντως η vsl κάνει ημερήσιο δρομολόγιο κάθε παρασκευή....

----------


## FOYNTARISTOS

Φιλε giorgos συμφωνω με τον milos διοτι αν δεν ηταν ο αγουδημος στι μεση σιγα μην εκανε δρομολογιο ο αγιος(τον εχουμε μαθει πια)

----------


## giorgos....

απο τη στιγμή που έχει απαγορευτικό πώς να κάνει δρομολόγιο? τα πλοία του αγούδημου ήταν εν πλώ όταν εκδόθηκε το απαγορευτικό.. τώρα το βλέπω απο σίφνο προς σέριφο.. πότε έφυγε απο πειραιά?

----------


## FOYNTARISTOS

> απο τη στιγμή που έχει απαγορευτικό πώς να κάνει δρομολόγιο? τα πλοία του αγούδημου ήταν εν πλώ όταν εκδόθηκε το απαγορευτικό.. τώρα το βλέπω απο σίφνο προς σέριφο.. πότε έφυγε απο πειραιά?


επιδει φιλε giorgos τυνχανη και ταξιδευω σιχνα οποτε εχει απαγορευτικο ο βεντουρης αν δεν εχει πλοιο να του παρει τον κοσμο το δρομολογιο θα το κανει οποτε γουσταρει αυτος

----------


## giorgos....

επιδή είμαστε εκτός θέματος εδώ, θα σου απαντήσω στο θέμα για το άγιος γεώργιος..

----------


## marsant

Την Πεμπτη το ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ εκτος απροοπτου θα εκτελεσει το τελευταιο δρομολογιο του για Σαντορινη-Κασο-Καρπαθο-Διαφανι-Ροδο μιας και εφτασε η ωρα(επιτελους) οπως ειχα προαναφερει σε προηγουμενα μηνυματα μου για την ετησια του αλλα και για δεξαμενισμο υστερα απο 3 ολοκληρα χρονια.Την θεση προσωρινα θα παρει το ΜΑΡΙΝΑ.Η ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ θα επιστρεψει παλι στο δρομολογιο της σε περιπου ενα μηνα ωπου θα βγει το ΜΑΡΙΝΑ με την σειρα του για την ετησια του.Οποτε οπως ολοι καταλαβατε θα δουμε την  Ροδανθαρα γυμνη..υστερα απο πολλα χρονια:mrgreen:

----------


## Speedkiller

> Την Πεμπτη το ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ εκτος απροοπτου θα εκτελεσει το τελευταιο δρομολογιο του για Σαντορινη-Κασο-Καρπαθο-Διαφανι-Ροδο μιας και εφτασε η ωρα(επιτελους) οπως ειχα προαναφερει σε προηγουμενα μηνυματα μου για την ετησια του αλλα και για δεξαμενισμο υστερα απο 3 ολοκληρα χρονια.Την θεση προσωρινα θα παρει το ΜΑΡΙΝΑ.Η ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ θα επιστρεψει παλι στο δρομολογιο της σε περιπου ενα μηνα ωπου θα βγει το ΜΑΡΙΝΑ με την σειρα του για την ετησια του.Οποτε οπως ολοι καταλαβατε θα δουμε την Ροδανθαρα γυμνη..υστερα απο πολλα χρονια:mrgreen:


Eλευσίνα θα παει έτσι δεν είναι?

----------


## marsant

Ναι φιλε Speedkiller για ελευσινα ακουστηκε μιας και στη Βασιλειαδη ειναι ''καπαρωμενες'' ολες οι ημερομηνιες για τουλαχιστον ενα μηνα.

----------


## Speedkiller

> Ναι φιλε Speedkiller για ελευσινα ακουστηκε μιας και στη Βασιλειαδη ειναι ''καπαρωμενες'' ολες οι ημερομηνιες για τουλαχιστον ενα μηνα.


Αν ήταν Πειραιά η Πέραμα θα είχαμε μπόλικο πράγμα... :Wink: 
Ελευσίνα δύσκολα τα πράγματα...:evil:

----------


## Νaval22

οχι ρε μη μου λέτε τέτοια,και τη περίμενα πως και πως τη ροδανθάρα,κρίμα :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## scoufgian

> Αν ήταν Πειραιά η Πέραμα θα είχαμε μπόλικο πράγμα... 
> Ελευσίνα δύσκολα τα πράγματα...





> οχι ρε μη μου λέτε τέτοια,και τη περίμενα πως και πως τη ροδανθάρα,κρίμα:sad::sad:


μην ανησυχειτε κατι θα κανουμε και στην ελευσινα..... :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## nickosps

Λοιπόν...ψάχνοντας το αρχείο των φωτογραφιών μου, βρήκα μια και την ανεβάζω για όλο το forum. Καλοκαίρι του '97, εγώ 13 χρονών, οικογενειακές διακοπές στην Κω (εκείνη την μέρα στην Κάλυμνο) και η αγαπημένη μας Ροδανθάρα μπαίνει στο λιμάνι της Καλύμνου...Τα σχόλια δικά σας... :Wink: 
img009.jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Ενα μεγαλο ευχαριστω φιλε γι'αυτη την πραγματικα ξεχωριστη φωτογραφια. Την αφιερωνω στο marsant.

----------


## nickosps

> Ενα μεγαλο ευχαριστω φιλε γι'αυτη την πραγματικα ξεχωριστη φωτογραφια. Την αφιερωνω στο marsant.


Ουπς παράλειψη...Φίλε marsant ειδικά αφιερωμένη για σένα...

----------


## sea_serenade

.....και η δεμένη παντοφλίτσα πρέπει να είναι το ΟΛΥΜΠΙΟΣ ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ ε??? Ωραία φωτό, μπράβο!!!

----------


## f/b kefalonia

Δυο φωτο σημερινες!!!!Θα μπαταρει η κουκλα σε λιγο!!! :Razz: Αφιερωμενες σε ολο το φορουμ!!!!!

rodanthi.jpg

rodanthi2.jpg

----------


## Leo

Μεγάλη εξέληξη παρατηρώ στην ποιότητα των φωτογραφιών σου φίλε f/b kefalonia. Συγχαρητήρια, κάτι άλλαξε αλλά τι??

----------


## marsant

Φιλε nickops η φωτογραφια που μας ανεβασες ειναι πραγματικα καρτ ποσταλ σε υπερευχαριστω:wink:.Οσο για σενα φιλε Διονυση τι να πω?Nτυθηκες Αγιος Βασιλης απο τωρα να σαι καλα:lol:Σας ευχαριστω πολυ!

----------


## .voyager

Κάπου στο Αιγαίο, το Ροδάνθη, πριν 10 περίπου χρόνια, με τα παλιά φυσικά σινιάλα, κατά τη δύση του ηλίου.

----------


## dimitris!

Bλέπωντας τη Ροδάνθη με αυτή την όμορφη φορεσιά αναρωτιέμαι:Τι στο καλό τους έχει πιάσει τους εφοπλιστές τελευταία ,έχουν βαλθεί να ασχημήνουν όλα τα καραβια??(βλ. GA Ferries, NEL και  κάποια  παλιά της Hellenic που δεν τους πάει το μπλέ..)

----------


## f/b kefalonia

> Μεγάλη εξέληξη παρατηρώ στην ποιότητα των φωτογραφιών σου φίλε f/b kefalonia. Συγχαρητήρια, κάτι άλλαξε αλλά τι??


Απλα φιλε μου λεο βοηθουσε ο φωτισμος!!!!!! :Smile: δυστυχως τπτ δεν αλλαξε!!!

----------


## heraklion

> Bλέπωντας τη Ροδάνθη με αυτή την όμορφη φορεσιά αναρωτιέμαι:Τι στο καλό τους έχει πιάσει τους εφοπλιστές τελευταία ,έχουν βαλθεί να ασχημήνουν όλα τα καραβια??(βλ. GA Ferries, NEL και κάποια παλιά της Hellenic που δεν τους πάει το μπλέ..)


Ξέχασες και τα VENTOURIS FERRIESS.

----------


## marsant

πολυ ωραια φιλε voyager η φωτογραφια που ανεβασες με το βαπορα στα χρωματα που του πανε να δειχνει πιο καμαρωτο και αρχοντικο..

----------


## .voyager

Σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ. Δυστυχώς είναι σκαναρισμένη και δε φαίνονται αρκετά καλά τα χρώματα.

----------


## marsant

Παιδια την τριτη το ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ στην μεγαλη δεξαμενη του περαματος(τελικα)!!Οπλιστειτε....!

----------


## sylver23

ειμαστε ετοιμοι.καφεδακι στα εβερεστ ,βολτα με αμφιπλωρο.κτλ κτλ...πιστευω να τα καταφερω

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Συλβεστρο σε θελω δυνατο ε. Οχι προχειροδουλειες με τη Ροδανθαρα που μας δειχνει τις γυμνες ομορφιες της καθε τρια+ χρονια... Θελω φωτογραφιση επιπεδου playboy...  :Wink:  :Razz:

----------


## dimitris

Συλβερ αμα παρεις αμφιπλωρο σε βλεπω να μην βγαζεις τιποτα... Μπρουφα θελει η δουλεια :Razz:

----------


## giorgos....

θα συμφωνήσω με τον δημήτρη..

----------


## sylver23

το αμφιπλωρο θα ειναι για πληρη καλυψη του θεματος.εννοειται πως θα παω και δεξαμενη

----------


## Leo

> Συλβεστρο σε θελω δυνατο ε. Οχι προχειροδουλειες με τη Ροδανθαρα που μας δειχνει τις γυμνες ομορφιες της καθε τρια+ χρονια... Θελω φωτογραφιση επιπεδου playboy...


(Κρυφο)ματάκιδεεεςςς  :Razz:  αυξάνεστε και πλυθήνεστε  :Very Happy:

----------


## Νaval22

εγώ θα πάω στο δεξαμενισμό με κουβά,να μαζέψω και μερικά μύδια  :Razz:  :Very Happy:  :Razz:  τρία χρόνια είναι αυτά δεν θέλω να φανταστώ πως θα είναι η γάστρα  :Sad:

----------


## sylver23

ρε στεφανε σορυ κιολας αλλα με κουβα πηγαινε σε κανα μπρουφα.στην ροδανθη θα εχουν μαζευτει ολα τα φορτηγα της ιχθυοσκαλας για να μαζεψουν και εσυ θα πας μονο με κουβα??

----------


## laz94

:lol::lol::lol::lol:

----------


## Νaval22

> ρε στεφανε σορυ κιολας αλλα με κουβα πηγαινε σε κανα μπρουφα.στην ροδανθη θα εχουν μαζευτει ολα τα φορτηγα της ιχθυοσκαλας για να μαζεψουν και εσυ θα πας μονο με κουβα??


σωστά θα νοικιάσω μια νταλίκα για να προλάβω  :Razz:

----------


## Nautikos II

Aντε χρυσες δουλειες θα κανει ο μπρουφας2008-12-05_174047.png

----------


## dimitris

> Aντε χρυσες δουλειες θα κανει ο μπρουφας2008-12-05_174047.png


Ο Μπρουφας παει για πρωτοκολο την Τριτη :Very Happy:

----------


## marsant

> Ο Μπρουφας παει για πρωτοκολο την Τριτη


Φιλε Δημητρη ολα τα λεφτα το μην σου :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## sylver23

η ροδανθη μας σημερα φωτογραφημενη απο την προβλητα στον ολπ αναμενωντας το μπανακι της την τριτη...αντε να την δουμε να ποζαρει και με την αλλη της μερια

ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ.jpg

----------


## sea_serenade

Σε μαύρο χάλι είναι το βαπόρι, θέλει μπανάκι χαλαρά!!!

----------


## dimitris

> Φιλε Δημητρη ολα τα λεφτα το μην σου


Φιλε Μαρινο αν προλαβω θα παω να κλεισω εισητηριο κι εγω μην μεινω απ'εξω :Very Happy: 
Συλβερ οσες φωτογραφιες ανεβασες σημερα πολυ καλες!!!
και για το ρεπορταζ απο το Π.Ν

----------


## Mixalhs_13

Επειγοντως βαψιμο θελει...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## nickosps

Κρίμα η Ροδανθάρα να είναι έτσι... :Sad:  Ευτυχώς όμως που θα πάει για δεξαμενισμό και θα ξανανιώσει!! :Very Happy:

----------


## dimitris

Μεχρι αυτην τη στιγμη(11:10) δεν εχει ξεκινησει για Περαμα...
σημερα δεν ειναι να ξεκινησει το μπανακι της??? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Leo

¶λλος πάει εκεί για μπανάκι όχι η Ροδάνθη. Ποιός? θα το δείτε αργότερα... :Wink:

----------


## scoufgian

Ροδανθη τη Πεμπτη 11/12 τελικα ανεβαινει πανω και μαλλον θα καθησει και Σαβ/κο για να ικανοποιησει ολους τους καραβολατρες.Α ρε μπρουφα υπερωριες που θα βαρεσεις

----------


## marsant

Σωστος ο φιλος scoufgian τελικα Πεμπτη θα ανεβει δεξαμενη οποτε θα περασω και εγω βολτιτσα απο εκει για πολλες φωτογραφιες:wink:.Ο λογος που δεν ανεβηκε σημερα ηταν για καποιους λογους που ειχαν οι ανθρωποι της δεξαμενης.

----------


## sylver23

σημερα ειχα πει οτι θα κατεβαινα να την δω.μας την εσκασε αλλα εγω αφου ειχα ψηθει πηγα...περασα και σαλαμινα εκανα και βολτουλα με το αμαξι σε ολα τα γνωστα αγνωστα μερη εκει και γυρισα με υλικο 180 φωτο
αυτα

----------


## polykas

[quote=marsant;146008]Σωστος ο φιλος scoufgian τελικα Πεμπτη θα ανεβει δεξαμενη οποτε θα περασω και εγω βολτιτσα απο εκει για πολλες φωτογραφιες:wink:.Ο λογος που δεν ανεβηκε σημερα ηταν για καποιους λογους που ειχαν οι ανθρωποι της δεξαμενης.[/quote

*Οι άνθρωποι της δεξαμενής είχαν ΑΠΕΡΓΙΑ.*

----------


## sylver23

στην τριτη αναφερεται γιωργο.αντε να την δουμε οι ματακιδες γυμνη.

----------


## sylver23

πριν μια ωρα η δεξαμενη ειχε κατεβει και η ροδανθη ξεκινησε απο πειραια.φυσιολογικα τωρα θα ξεκιναει η διαδικασια.οσοι πιστοι...

----------


## Speedkiller

Καλα τα λες αλλά έχεις ιδέα τι γίνεται στους δρόμους???? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Leo

Είστε γατόνιααααα......  :Very Happy:

----------


## sylver23

φανταζομαι.αν ηταν να κανω 15 λεπτα να παω θα πηγαινα και εγω.αλλα το αποφευγω.γιατι θα κανω τουλαχιστον 1 με 1.5 για κατω και για επιστροφη δεν το συζητω.απογευματακι ομως θα κατεβασω πειραια εναν φιλο μου οποτε θα πεταχτω

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Iσως και λογω του δυτη που εκανε δυο τρεις φορες κανα περασματακι!

----------


## manolis m.

*Samurai* koita edw....A..!! Athanati *Virgo* !!!!

PC110146.jpg
PC110308.jpg

----------


## Giorgos_D

> Alles 3 afierwmenes ston *Giwrgos_D*...


Ευχαριστώ Μανώλη....Εχω στείλει 2 φωτό στο gallery και περιμενω να ανέβουν, αφιερωμένες σε εσένα και σε όλους τους λάτρεις των γιαπωνέζικων.




> πριν μια ωρα η δεξαμενη ειχε κατεβει και η ροδανθη ξεκινησε απο πειραια.φυσιολογικα τωρα θα ξεκιναει η διαδικασια.οσοι πιστοι...


Την ώρα της ανακοίνωσης του Sylver....

2008-12-11 016.jpg

----------


## Leo

ΟΙ φωτοργαφίες απο τον δεξαμενισμό του πλοίου μεταφέρθηκαν στο σχετικό θέμα, δηλαδή *εδώ*

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

Εδω μια φωτογραφια της Ροδανθης στην Συμη τον Ιουλιο οταν ειχα ταξιδεψει μαζι της.

----------


## Νaval22

εδώ δείτε συναντήθηκαν οι δυο ΡΟΔΑΝΘΕΣ του καπτά Μάκη και έγινε πανικός,αλλά όχι και τανκερ  :Mad:  ρε παιδιά η άλλη ροδάνθη είναι bulk carrier

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

H ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ σημερα το πρωι...
PC210048.JPG

----------


## sylver23

> εδώ δείτε συναντήθηκαν οι δυο ΡΟΔΑΝΘΕΣ του καπτά Μάκη και έγινε πανικός,αλλά όχι και τανκερ  ρε παιδιά η άλλη ροδάνθη είναι bulk carrier


τωρα να πω την κακια Νο1.ποιο παει πιο γρηγορα?? :Razz:  :Razz: 





> H ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ σημερα το πρωι...PC210048.JPG


και κακια Νο2-καλα ανεβηκε δεξαμενη..το εβαψαν απο κατω,κουκλι το εκαναν.εριξαν και λιγο μπογια στην πλωρη.μετα τι εγινε ?τελειωσε η μπογια και το αφησαν ετσι??σαν γυφτικο τσαντιρι??

υ.γ νησος μυκονος πολυ ωραια φωτο και αυτη αλλα και οσες ανεβασες σημερα

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> τωρα να πω την κακια Νο1.ποιο παει πιο γρηγορα??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> και κακια Νο2-καλα ανεβηκε δεξαμενη..το εβαψαν απο κατω,κουκλι το εκαναν.εριξαν και λιγο μπογια στην πλωρη.μετα τι εγινε ?τελειωσε η μπογια και το αφησαν ετσι??σαν γυφτικο τσαντιρι??
> 
> υ.γ νησος μυκονος πολυ ωραια φωτο και αυτη αλλα και οσες ανεβασες σημερα


Απαντηση για την κακια Νο1:Πιο γρηγορα παει κατα τη γνωμη μου το Επιβατηγο ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ..
Απαντηση για την κακια Νο2:Μαλλον θα τελειωσε η μπογια οπως λες ή θα βαριοντουσαν να την βαψουν..
Α ναι ξεχασα χαιρομαι που σου αρεσαν οι φωτογραφιες που ανεβασα!!

----------


## kapas

> εδώ δείτε συναντήθηκαν οι δυο ΡΟΔΑΝΘΕΣ του καπτά Μάκη και έγινε πανικός,αλλά όχι και τανκερ  ρε παιδιά η άλλη ροδάνθη είναι bulk carrier


μια διορθοσουλα... το βιντεο ειναι τραβιγμενο πανω απο το μιλενα... το εχει γραψει και αυτοσ που το ανεβασε.... :Wink:  :Razz:

----------


## Leo

> μια διορθοσουλα... το βιντεο ειναι τραβιγμενο πανω απο το μιλενα... το εχει γραψει και αυτοσ που το ανεβασε....


Κάνε πως δεν βλέπεις kapa  :Very Happy: !!

----------


## Apostolos

E τότε το φορτηγό πάει σήγουρα ποιο γρήγορα απο το ποστάλι!

----------


## polykas

> εδώ δείτε συναντήθηκαν οι δυο ΡΟΔΑΝΘΕΣ του καπτά Μάκη και έγινε πανικός,αλλά όχι και τανκερ  ρε παιδιά η άλλη ροδάνθη είναι bulk carrier


_Απίστευτο video.Σε ευχαριστούμε Στέφανε._

----------


## giorgos....

χαχα!!!! καλό απόστολε..

----------


## Νικόλας

η Ροδάνθη σήμερα στο μεγάλο λιμάνι 
(πολύ κρύο βρε αδερφέ :Very Happy: )
ΣΕ ΟΛΛΟΥΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΚΑΛΟΥΣ ΦΙΛΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΟΝ MARSANT :Very Happy: 
PC220086.jpg
PC220087.jpg
PC220091.jpg
PC220094.jpg

----------


## MYTILENE

Ωραίες φώτο ΝΙΚΟΛΑ μπράβο!!!Προτείνω να μάζεψουμε χρήματα να τα στείλουμε στον Καπτα Μάκη να πάρει μπογιές.Κάποια έχουμε μαζέψει και για το Βεντούρη για να βάψει το ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ.Ότι μπορούμε ρε παιδιά μέρες που είναι,φτωχοί άνθρωποι είναι και αυτοί :Razz:  :Razz:  :Mad:

----------


## Leo

Παιδιά μην το ζαλιζετε το θέμα του βαψίματος. Αυτά σε ένα βαθμό θα τα κάνει το πλήρωμα, σε ένα βαθμό είναι καλό, παρά να το βάφανε στη δεξαμενή και να ήταν απολύμενοι όλοι. Τι λετε?

----------


## MYTILENE

Οk θείε LEO :Razz:  :Razz: !!!!

----------


## marsant

Φιλε ΝΙΚΟΛΑ σε ευχαριστω πολυ για την αφιερωση οσο και για τις φωτογραφιες που μας χαρισες :wink:,απο τον παγωμενο Περαια.

Παιδια το βαπορι θα αρχισει ολοκληρωτικο βαψιμο την επομενη Δευτερα, αλλωστε αυτες τις μερες δεν ευνοουσε ο καιρος για βαψιμο ερχοναι και οι γιορτες τωρα οποτε ηταν δυσκολο.Σε 2/5 βδομαδες θα ειναι ετοιμη σε ολα τα επιπεδα και η Ροδανθαρα θα επιστρεψει στα δρομολογια της και ετσι θα βγει το ΜΑΡΙΝΑ που ειναι η σειρα του για ετησια.

----------


## sylver23

ωραια νεα μαρσαντ.ευχαριστουμε.

----------


## Mixalhs_13

> Παιδια το βαπορι θα αρχισει ολοκληρωτικο βαψιμο την επομενη Δευτερα, αλλωστε αυτες τις μερες δεν ευνοουσε ο καιρος για βαψιμο ερχοναι και οι γιορτες τωρα οποτε ηταν δυσκολο.Σε 2/5 βδομαδες θα ειναι ετοιμη σε ολα τα επιπεδα και η Ροδανθαρα θα επιστρεψει στα δρομολογια της και ετσι θα βγει το ΜΑΡΙΝΑ που ειναι η σειρα του για ετησια.


Καταπληκτικα νεα  :Razz: 
Σε ευχαριστουμε πολυ  :Wink:

----------


## Speedkiller

Για που το βαλε η Ροδανθη???

----------


## dimitris

Την ιδια απορια εχω κι εγω Speedkiller τωρα μολις περασε τα φαναρια... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
και την ωρα που ετοιμαζοταν να φυγει μπλεξανε και οι αγκυρες του

----------


## dimitris

Μαλλον καποιο δοκιμαστικο εκανε η κυρα Ροδανθη επιστρεφει στο κεντρικο λιμανι...

----------


## dimitris

και αφου εκανε ενα δοκιμαστικο στον σαρωνικο γυρισε και παλι στα 200αρια...
αντε να του φτιαξουν και τις αποχρωσεις του μπλε
rodanthi.jpg

----------


## marsant

Οντως εκανε δοκιμαστικο σημερα η Ροδανθη και ετοιμαζεται γρηγορα για να βγει στα δρομολογια της λογω της Μαρινας με το ατυχημα που ειχε στην Κασο.Δυστηχως φιλε Δημητρη θα ειναι θαυμα αμα προλαβουν και το βαψουν το βαπορι....Κριμα παντως για την κουκλα.

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Ξερει κανεις ποτε θα αρχισει τα δρομολογια του?*

----------


## f/b kefalonia

> και αφου εκανε ενα δοκιμαστικο στον σαρωνικο γυρισε και παλι στα 200αρια...
> αντε να του φτιαξουν και τις αποχρωσεις του μπλε
> rodanthi.jpg



ωραια φωτο φιλε δημητρη!!!!!! :Smile:

----------


## Nautikos II

> και αφου εκανε ενα δοκιμαστικο στον σαρωνικο γυρισε και παλι στα 200αρια...
> αντε να του φτιαξουν και τις αποχρωσεις του μπλε
> rodanthi.jpg


Μπραβο ωραια φωτο, και σιγουρα με κρυο

----------


## dimitris

> Μπραβο ωραια φωτο, και σιγουρα με κρυο


Σακη ευχαριστω!
 βρηκα καλη παρεα την ωρα που κατεβηκα στον κοκκινο σημερα
αξιζε το κρυο... :Wink: 
f/b kefalonia ευχαριστω φιλε μου!!!
Μαρινο οποτε βλεπω το "Ροδανθη" σε θυμαμαι :Very Happy:

----------


## marsant

> Μαρινο οποτε βλεπω το "Ροδανθη" σε θυμαμαι


 
....... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Mixalhs_13

Ωραιο "ξεμουδιασμα" εκανε η "Ροδανθη" μας  :Razz:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Pοδανθη σε διαφορες στιγμες! Επανάληψη ανοικτών φωτογραφιών εδώ.

----------


## scoufgian

Ben το χεις βαλει στο κατα ριπας σημερα και οποιον παρει ο χαρος..........και οι 3 διαμαντια :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> Pοδανθη σε διαφορες στιγμες!
> 
> rodos.jpg
> 
> tilos.jpg
> 
> simi.jpg


*
Ben και οι τρεις φωτογραφιες ειναι καταπληκτικες!!!Μπραβο!!
*

----------


## scoufgian

με την ευκαιρια ,απογευματινη αφιξη ,της Ροδανθης ,στη Ροδο
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 25853

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> με την ευκαιρια ,απογευματινη αφιξη ,της Ροδανθης ,στη Ροδο
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 25853


*
Θα παθω κανενα εγκεφαλικο με αυτα που βλεπω...Μπραβο Γιαννη πολυ ωραια φωτο!!!

υ.γ Γιαννη μπορεις να μου πεις ποτε εχεις τραβηξει την φωτογραφια?
*

----------


## scoufgian

> *Θα παθω κανενα εγκεφαλικο με αυτα που βλεπω...Μπραβο Γιαννη πολυ ωραια φωτο!!!*
> 
> *υ.γ Γιαννη μπορεις να μου πεις ποτε εχεις τραβηξει την φωτογραφια?*


ειναι αρχες Αυγουστου 2008 μπροστα απο το Καζινο......

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> ειναι αρχες Αυγουστου 2008 μπροστα απο το Καζινο......


*
Σε ευχαριστω για την γρηγορη απαντηση σου!
*

----------


## nickosps

Πάρα πολύ ωραίες φωτογραφίες! Μπράβο σας παιδιά... :Very Happy:

----------


## Mixalhs_13

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 25853


Προσεξτε τον κολυμβητη που θελει να συναγωνιστει την "Ροδανθαρα" μας  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## scoufgian

> Προσεξτε τον κολυμβητη που θελει να συναγωνιστει την "Ροδανθαρα" μας


πολυ σωστα Μιχαλη.........αν και νομιζω οτι ο κολυμβητης μας ειχε προοπτικες να τη ξεπερασει......... :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## leonidas

Λες;
Ποτε δεν ξερεις... :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz: 
Και παλι μπραβο.
Φοβερη φωτο

----------


## marsant

Μπραβο ρε μαγκες για τις φωτο, καταπληκτικες ειναι!

----------


## dimitris

> Μπραβο ρε μαγκες για τις φωτο, καταπληκτικες ειναι!


Μαρινο η συνεχεια της χθεσινης φωτογραφιας που εβαλα εδω βρισκεται στην galery  :Wink:

----------


## marsant

Ωραιος ο καλλιτεχνης:wink:

----------


## Vortigern

*Να αρχισω με το Ροδανθη,μερικες φωτο εχθες απο το κοκκινο αλλα και πανω απο την Ρομιλντα.Αφιερωμενες σε ολο το ναυτιλια...   Συνημμένο Αρχείο 25899

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 25900

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 25901

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 25902

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 25903*

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> *Να αρχισω με το Ροδανθη,μερικες φωτο εχθες απο το κοκκινο αλλα και πανω απο την Ρομιλντα.Αφιερωμενες σε ολο το ναυτιλια...   Συνημμένο Αρχείο 25899
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 25900
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 25901
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 25902
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 25903*


*Εσυ αγορι μου δεν παιζεσαι....Καταπληκτικες φωτογραφιες να σαι παντα καλα....ευχαριστουμε!!!!!!!!*

----------


## Νικόλας

σήμερα το πρωί στο μεγάλο λιμάνι :Very Happy: 
rodanthi.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Στιγμες απο ροδανθη.


Στη Συμη 
simi.jpg

Στην Τηλο 
tilos.jpg

και την Ροδο
rodos.jpg

----------


## manolis m.

Ben fantastikes phwtografies !

----------


## marsant

Πανεμορφες οι φωτογραφιες σου φιλε Ben Bruce μπραβο!

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Το ημερολογιο εγραφε 30/12/2008 και διπλα μου ειχα το φιλο Vortigern στο κοκκινο του Πειραια, μετα ηρθε τυχαια και ο dimitris. Η πλακα ειναι οτι αυτες οι δυο φωτογραφιες δεν ειναι επεξεργασμενες και εχουν τραβηχτει με ρυθμιση για τοπιο απο την ιδια μιηχανη με διαφορα λιγων δευτερολεπτων. Θα πειτε ευλογα πως η διαφορα ειναι μεγαλη. Η πρωτη εχει τραβηχτει αφου πρωτα εστιασα στα συννεφα και κατοπιν κατεβασα το φακο ωστε να σημαδεψει τη Ροδανθη, η δευτερη τραβηχτηκε αφου εστιασα κατευθειαν πανω στη Ροδανθη. Αν και η δευτερη δειχνει πιο φωτεινο το βαπορι κατα τη γνωμη μου χανει πολυ στο χρωμα του υπολοιπου τοπιου, ενω η πρωτη ειναι πιο φυσικη και με πολυ καλυτερο και ρεαλιστικο ουρανο... Διαλεγετε και παιρνετε. Εγω σας τις αφιερωνω με ολη μου την καρδια και τις δυο, λιγο παραπανω στο Marsant που εχει την τρελα του...

Rodanthi_30_12_2008_Peiraias.JPG

Rodanthi_30_12_2008_Peiraias_2.JPG

----------


## Vortigern

> Το ημερολογιο εγραφε 30/12/2008 και διπλα μου ειχα το φιλο Vortigern στο κοκκινο του Πειραια, μετα ηρθε τυχαια και ο dimitris. Η πλακα ειναι οτι αυτες οι δυο φωτογραφιες δεν ειναι επεξεργασμενες και εχουν τραβηχτει με ρυθμιση για τοπιο απο την ιδια μιηχανη με διαφορα λιγων δευτερολεπτων. Θα πειτε ευλογα πως η διαφορα ειναι μεγαλη. Η πρωτη εχει τραβηχτει αφου πρωτα εστιασα στα συννεφα και κατοπιν κατεβασα το φακο ωστε να σημαδεψει τη Ροδανθη, η δευτερη τραβηχτηκε αφου εστιασα κατευθειαν πανω στη Ροδανθη. Αν και η δευτερη δειχνει πιο φωτεινο το βαπορι κατα τη γνωμη μου χανει πολυ στο χρωμα του υπολοιπου τοπιου, ενω η πρωτη ειναι πιο φυσικη και με πολυ καλυτερο και ρεαλιστικο ουρανο... Διαλεγετε και παιρνετε. Εγω σας τις αφιερωνω με ολη μου την καρδια και τις δυο, λιγο παραπανω στο Marsant που εχει την τρελα του...
> 
> Rodanthi_30_12_2008_Peiraias.JPG
> 
> Rodanthi_30_12_2008_Peiraias_2.JPG


 
Διονυση καλως μας ηρθες πισω.....και ευχαριστω για εκεινη την μερα,επισις αψογες και οι 2 φωτο...

----------


## marsant

Εγω διαλεγω φιλε Διονυση διαλεγω και τις 2 γιατι η καθε μια εχει τα δικα της ξεχωριστα χρωματα και η Ροδανθη στο ρολο της φιγουρας να προσαρμοζεται ιδανικα....Να σαι καλα:wink:

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Μερικες φωτογραφιες τις Ροδανθαρας απο την Κυριακατικη βολτα μου στο λιμανι.Αφιερωμενες στον marsant...*
P1040409.JPG

P1040444.JPG

P1040500.JPG

P1040503.JPG

P1040505.JPG

----------


## marsant

Πολυ λεπτομερεις και απο ωραιες γωνιες  οι φωτογραφιες σου φιλε Nissos Mykonos!Να σαι καλα σε ευχαριστω πολυ:wink:

----------


## Vortigern

*Για τον marsant,jvrou,Nissos Mykonos και Capten Nionios*
*1 φωτο*
*2 φωτο*
*3 φωτο*

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> *Για τον marsant,jvrou,Nissos Mykonos και Capten Nionios*
> *1 φωτο*
> *2 φωτο*
> *3 φωτο*


*Πολυ ωραιες φωτογραφιες Θανο σε ευχαριστω!!!!!Να 'σαι παντα καλα!!!!!*

----------


## marsant

Φιλε vortigern τελειες οι φωτο του βαποραρου που σε συνδυασμο με τις ομορφες αποχρωσεις του ουρανου τις κανουν μοναδικες.Να σαι καλα σε ευχαριστω πολυ:wink:

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Να σαι καλα μικρε, εξαιρετικες οι φωτογραφιες απο εκεινο το ομορφο απογευμα της 30/12 στον Πειραια...

----------


## Vortigern

Σας ευχαριστω παιδια,Διονυση ενα μεγαλυτερο ευχαριστω σε εσενα γιατι μου εμαθες να χειριζομαι την μηχανη καλα,επισης αυτη την κυριακη σου υποσχομαι κατι καλο! :Wink:

----------


## nickosps

Μπράβο φίλε Vortigern, πολύ ωραίες φωτογραφίες!

----------


## jvrou

> *Για τον marsant,jvrou,Nissos Mykonos και Capten Nionios*
> *1 φωτο*
> *2 φωτο*
> *3 φωτο*


Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την αφιέρωση..πολύ ωραίες φωτογραφίες!!!

----------


## dimitris

Απο χρωματακι παντος η "Ροδανθη" οσο παει και καλυτερα...

----------


## Vortigern

> Απο χρωματακι παντος η "Ροδανθη" οσο παει και καλυτερα...


Δν το εχουν βαψει ακομα ολο?Καλα τι περιμενουν της εκπτωσεις?

----------


## dimitris

> Δν το εχουν βαψει ακομα ολο?Καλα τι περιμενουν της εκπτωσεις?


Ολα μαζι δεν γινονται και δεξαμενισμος και βαψιμο ... σιγα σιγα θα καλομαθει και θα θελει συνεχεια μετα :Very Happy:

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> Απο χρωματακι παντος η "Ροδανθη" οσο παει και καλυτερα...


*Βλεπω οτι η Ροδανθη αρχιζει να ξαναπερνει την μορφη που της ανηκει δηλ την μορφη αρχοντοβαπορου!!!

*

----------


## marsant

Οπως λεει και ο φιλος Δημητρης ολα θα γινουν,αυτη τη φορα δεν γινονται βιασυνες και απο οτι μαθαινω γινεται σοβαρη δουλεια και στο μηχανοστασιο :Cool: .Τετοια καλη συντηρηση ειχε χρονια να γινει στο βαπορι και αποφασισε φετος ο καπτα Μακης -μετα απο πολλα χρονια-να κανει στην αδυναμια του προσεγμενη δουλεια.

Υ.Γ Μακαρι να βαφοταν στα ασπρα παλι....

----------


## dimitris

Στις 17:00 για Θηρα-Κασο-Καρπαθο-Ροδο 
το πρωϊ μεθορμυσε απο τα 200αρια που βρισκοταν στο ΥΕΝ οπου και ετοιμαζεται για αναχωρηση

----------


## cpt babis

καλοταξιδο να ειναι.

----------


## nickosps

¶ντε με το καλό ο βάπορας μας!!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## marsant

Να κανω μια διευκρινηση οτι εκτελει το δρομολογιο Μηλο-Σαντορινη-Κασο-Καρπαθο-Διαφανι-Ροδο.Δηλαδη καθε Παρασκευη θα πραγματοποιει προσεγγιση στην Μηλο.Καλοταξιδη η Ροδανθαρα...

----------


## dimitris

Φιλε Μαρινο ισως εσυ σαν "Ροδανθακιας" :Very Happy:  το γνωριζεις καλυτερα οντος Διαφανι που ξεχασα να το γραψω αλλα Μηλο δεν ειδα να γραφει... μπορει να κανω λαθος και να μην ειδα καλα

----------


## noulos

Εχει και Μήλο το μενού και κάπου εκεί πρέπει να βρίσκεται τώρα!

----------


## dimitris

> Εχει και Μήλο το μενού και κάπου εκεί πρέπει να βρίσκεται τώρα!


οκ μπορει να μην το ειδα παιδια δεν επιμενω! :Wink: 
Ευχαριστω!

----------


## marsant

Καθε Δευτερα στην επιστροφη της η ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ για Πειραια θα κανει πασαρελα και στο λιμανι της Σιφνου με ωρα αναχωρησης απο το ομορφο νησι στις 12.10

----------


## Rocinante

Παρακαλειτε ο Κυριος Vortigern να ετοιμαζετε...

----------


## scoufgian

> Παρακαλειτε ο Κυριος Vortigern να ετοιμαζετε...


δεν γινεται εχουμε φορτωθει αρκετες απουσειες

----------


## Vortigern

Δευτερα μεσημερη?Ενωητε πως θα ειμαι εκει...και ψηλα κιολας!!!Οσο για της απουσιες δν πειραζει θα τα φτιαξουμε καπως τα πραγματα... :Wink:

----------


## Rocinante

> δεν γινεται εχουμε φορτωθει αρκετες απουσειες


Γιαννη εχεις απολυτο δικιο ανακαλω και ο Θανος εκεινη την ωρα να ειναι εκει που πρεπει να ειναι. Θα υπαρξουν και αλλες ευκαιριες.

----------


## Vortigern

> Γιαννη εχεις απολυτο δικιο ανακαλω και ο Θανος εκεινη την ωρα να ειναι εκει που πρεπει να ειναι. Θα υπαρξουν και αλλες ευκαιριες.


Δν υπαρχη προβλημα με τις απουσιες,κατι ξερω και σας το λεω.Θα ειμαι συνεπης στην ωρα μου...11:40 εχουμε διαλημα...βαλε 10 λεπτα να κατεβω...μια χαρα θα ειμαι εκει και αμα προλαβω θα ανεβω στον Φαρο.Μια ερωτηση,πρωτη φορα ερχεται Σιφνο στα χρονικα του?

----------


## marsant

Οχι φιλε Vortigern ειχε περασει  απο το νησι σου πριν 6 χρονια μονο για 4-5 δρομολογια αν θυμαμαι καλα..

----------


## Vortigern

> Οχι φιλε Vortigern ειχε περασει απο το νησι σου πριν 6 χρονια μονο για 4-5 δρομολογια αν θυμαμαι καλα..


Σε ευχαριστω φιλε...την Δευτερα περισσοτερα...

----------


## dimitris

Αν και εχουν δικιο περι απουσιων, Θανο ηρθε η ωρα να σπασει η μονοτονια...

----------


## parianos

> Δν υπαρχη προβλημα με τις απουσιες,κατι ξερω και σας το λεω.Θα ειμαι συνεπης στην ωρα μου...11:40 εχουμε διαλημα...βαλε 10 λεπτα να κατεβω...μια χαρα θα ειμαι εκει και αμα προλαβω θα ανεβω στον Φαρο.Μια ερωτηση,πρωτη φορα ερχεται Σιφνο στα χρονικα του?


Ελπιζω να ερθει στην ωρα του διοτι παντα τα πλοια του Αγουδημου αργουνε πολυ να το ξερεις....

----------


## Vortigern

*Λοιπον η Ροδανθη και στην Σιφνο!!*
*Αφιερωμενες στον marsant βεβαιως βεβαιως!!!*
*Θελω να πω οτι ο Μακης μας ή μου την εφερα καλα σημερα.Η ωρα ειναι 11:40 φευγω απο το σχολιο 12:50 ειμαι στο λιμανι.Βρισκω ενα φιλο μου και λεω ας κανω ενα τσιγαρο και παω σε κανα 10λεπτο στο μερος που ηθελα να βγαλω φωτογραφια,δν προλαβα να το στριψω το Ροδανθη ειχε μπει ειδη και κοντευε να φτασει εξω απο την Αγια Αικατερινη...λεω οπα τι εχουμε εδω 20 λεπτα ποιο νωρις?Μπραβοοοο....(βεβαια δν ξερω πως εγινε αυτο..και ξεχασα να δω οπως ανεβενα να παω στο σχολιο παλι αν επεσε κανας φουρνος στην Απολλωνια.)Τελος παντων ας μην πολυλογο οριστε τρεις για αρχη....  Συνημμένο Αρχείο 28497

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 28498

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 28499*

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Θανο εισαι εξαιρετικος. Μας εχεις προσφερει τοσο ομορφες φωτογραφιες απο τις Καμαρες,τωρα βαζεις και συλλεκτικες γιατι η Ροδανθη ειναι σπανια στα μερη σας. Μαλιστα το βαπορι δενει με το τοπιο μιας που ειναι μλε και φρεσκοβαμενο. Να σαι παντα καλα να μας δινεις τετοιες φωτογραφιες. Μονο που σε παρακαλω προσεχε με τις απουσιες...

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> *Λοιπον η Ροδανθη και στην Σιφνο!!*
> *Αφιερωμενες στον marsant βεβαιως βεβαιως!!!*
> *Θελω να πω οτι ο Μακης μας ή μου την εφερα καλα σημερα.Η ωρα ειναι 11:40 φευγω απο το σχολιο 12:50 ειμαι στο λιμανι.Βρισκω ενα φιλο μου και λεω ας κανω ενα τσιγαρο και παω σε κανα 10λεπτο στο μερος που ηθελα να βγαλω φωτογραφια,δν προλαβα να το στριψω το Ροδανθη ειχε μπει ειδη και κοντευε να φτασει εξω απο την Αγια Αικατερινη...λεω οπα τι εχουμε εδω 20 λεπτα ποιο νωρις?Μπραβοοοο....(βεβαια δν ξερω πως εγινε αυτο..και ξεχασα να δω οπως ανεβενα να παω στο σχολιο παλι αν επεσε κανας φουρνος στην Απολλωνια.)Τελος παντων ας μην πολυλογο οριστε τρεις για αρχη....  Συνημμένο Αρχείο 28497
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 28498
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 28499*


*Θανο οι φωτογραφίες σου είναι φανταστικές!!!Σίγουρα πρέπει να μας την έφερε ο καπτα Μάκης!!!Η Ροδάνθη έφτασε στην Σίφνο 11:53 και έφυγε 12:16!!!Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ για τις όμορφες φώτο της "φρεσκοβαμένης" Ροδάνθης που ταιριάζει γάντι στο τοπίο της Σίφνου, να είσαι πάντα καλά φίλε!!!!
Ας δούμε 3 φώτο της Ροδάνθης στις αρχές του χρόνου πιο συγκεκριμένα στις 4-1-2009 αφιερωμένες φυσικά στον marsant,στον Vortigern και στον Captain Nionios!!!!*
P1040188.JPG

P1040214.JPG

P1040227.JPG

----------


## nickosps

Φίλε Vortigern-Θάνο, σε ευχαριστούμε για τις πολύ όμορφες φωτογραφίες του βαπόραρου που μας χαρίζεις!!! Να είσαι καλά!!

----------


## marsant

Φιλε Θανο σε ευχαριστω πολυ για τις πανεμορφες απο καθε αποψη φωτογραφιες σου που δινουν αλλη πινελια στο forum και θυμιζουν καλοκαιρι απο το ομορφο νησι σου.O ομορφος βαποραρος ηρθε νωρις εκει και θα μπορουσε και πιο νωρις αν δεν εκοβαν στροφες στις μηχανες απο Σαντορινη για Μηλο.Σε ευχαριστω και παλι να σαι καλα:wink:

----------


## marsant

> *Ας δούμε 3 φώτο της Ροδάνθης στις αρχές του χρόνου πιο συγκεκριμένα στις 4-1-2009 αφιερωμένες φυσικά στον marsant,στον Vortigern και στον Captain Nionios!!!!*


Φιλε Γιαννη σε ευχαριστω πολυ για την αφιερωση και για τις φωτο της ωραιας κυριας που ειναι απο οτι διακρινω λιγες μερες μετα τον δεξαμενισμο.Να σαι καλα!

----------


## Rocinante

Vortigern φανταστικες οι φωτο ειδικα η τριτη ειναι ολα τα λεφτα ΑΛΛΑ.....
Μετα το χθεσινοβραδυνο σου Βατερλω στη μαγειρικη ηρθαν και οι απουσιες σημερα βλεπω καμια μερα να κανει αποβαση η Σιφνος και να τρωμε κανα ξυλο... :Very Happy:

----------


## scoufgian

Αντωνη μην φοβασαι τα χει φορτωσει στο κοκορα!!!:mrgreen::mrgreen:.Το καλοκαιρι θα δωσει εξετασεις ο κοκορας αντι γι αυτον

----------


## Vortigern

Σας ευχαριστω ολους να ειστε καλα!!!Οσο για της απουσιες κατι ξερει και σας το λεει ο Γιαννης,παντως σημερα δν την γλυτοσα την απουσια και οταν εφτασα ποιο νωρις στο σχολιο και μου ειπε κατσε,ρωτησα αν μου εβαλα απουσια και μου ειπε ναι και του ειπα ε θα σε καλα πηρα απουσια και θα κατσω μεσα?Και βγηκα οξω και πηρα κανα-δυο συμφορουμιτες τηλεφωνο και τα ειπαμε...

Οριστε αλλες δυο απο την σημερινη ''βολτα''
Σειρα εχει και η γκαλερυ ομως.

Να προσθεσω ακομα οτι το συμπαθησα το πλοιο και οντος αυτο ειπα και εγω οτι ταιριαζουν τα χρωματα του με την Σιφνο,ηθελα να πηγαινα στο Φαρο αλλα δν προλαβα για το λογο που σας ειπα.Και κατι τελαυταιο κατεβασε καμποσο κοσμο απο Μηλο και Σαντορινη καθως η Σιφνος της τελαυταιες μερες εχει γινει ΄''καρτερη'' για τους ψαραδες αφου αποτι εμαθα τα εχουν ξεσκιση....   Συνημμένο Αρχείο 28523

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 28524

----------


## laz94

Θάνο χίλια μπράβο!!! Οι φωτο σου είναι καταπληκτικές! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

Y.Γ. Σορυ αν το έχουμε ξαναπεί. Η Ροδάνθη θα κάνει κάθε Δευτέρα το δρομολογια που περνά από Σίφνο ή είναι έκτακτο;;; :Confused:

----------


## marsant

> Η Ροδάνθη θα κάνει κάθε Δευτέρα το δρομολογια που περνά από Σίφνο ή είναι έκτακτο;;;


Καθε Δευτερα θα προσεγγιζει το λιμανι της Σιφνου στο ανεβασμα(επιστροφη) προς το λιμανι του Πειραια.

----------


## Vortigern

> Καθε Δευτερα θα προσεγγιζει το λιμανι της Σιφνου στο ανεβασμα(επιστροφη) προς το λιμανι του Πειραια.


Tελεια,επιτελους θα εχουμε καποιο καραβι για να μπορει να φευγει κανεις για Πειραια την Δευτερα....

----------


## eliasaslan

Γεια σου Θάνο με τα ωραία σου από την ιδιαίτερη Σίφνο!  :Cool:  Ε πιστεύω ότι όταν ακούμε κάτι παράξενο στη Σίφνο δεν πηγαίνει το μυαλό μας πουθενά αλλού εκτός από τον Θάνο έτσι δεν είναι? εδώ όμως Θάνο μπορώ να σου "απαντήσω" με αρκετά πυρομαχικά που έχω στις αποθήκες μου από την κομψή κυρία μας στα Δωδεκάνησα... Σε προειδοποιώ έχω πάρα πολλά!!! :Razz:  Ορίστε για αρχή λοιπόν... 

Για το Θάνο, το marsant, τον Mike Rodos που είναι ετοιμοπόλεμος σε αυτό το νησί  :Very Happy:  και για όλους τους συμφορουμίτες μου που τους αρέσει αυτό το πλοίο!!  :Wink:  

Να σημειώσω μόνο ότι η μέρα που την τράβηξα ήταν μία Τρίτη του καλοκαιριού, και εκείνη την ημέρα άλλαξε το εβδομαδιαίο δρομολόγιο της GA, και γι αυτό επέβεναν μόνο 62 επιβάτες, 7 ΙΧ και 3 φορτηγά... Πίσω φαίνεται το BS2 και το εντυπωσιακό κρουαζιερόπλοιο Nautika.

IMG_3240.JPG

IMG_3261.JPG

----------


## pontios thessaloniki

Aπαιχτος ο Ηλιας οπως παντα :Very Happy:

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> Γεια σου Θάνο με τα ωραία σου από την ιδιαίτερη Σίφνο!  Ε πιστεύω ότι όταν ακούμε κάτι παράξενο στη Σίφνο δεν πηγαίνει το μυαλό μας πουθενά αλλού εκτός από τον Θάνο έτσι δεν είναι? εδώ όμως Θάνο μπορώ να σου "απαντήσω" με αρκετά πυρομαχικά που έχω στις αποθήκες μου από την κομψή κυρία μας στα Δωδεκάνησα... Σε προειδοποιώ έχω πάρα πολλά!!! Ορίστε για αρχή λοιπόν... 
> 
> Για το Θάνο, το marsant, τον Mike Rodos που είναι ετοιμοπόλεμος σε αυτό το νησί  και για όλους τους συμφορουμίτες μου που τους αρέσει αυτό το πλοίο!!  
> 
> Να σημειώσω μόνο ότι η μέρα που την τράβηξα ήταν μία Τρίτη του καλοκαιριού, και εκείνη την ημέρα άλλαξε το εβδομαδιαίο δρομολόγιο της GA, και γι αυτό επέβεναν μόνο 62 επιβάτες, 7 ΙΧ και 3 φορτηγά... Πίσω φαίνεται το BS2 και το εντυπωσιακό κρουαζιερόπλοιο Nautika.
> 
> IMG_3240.JPG
> 
> IMG_3261.JPG


*Hλία είσαι φοβερός(όπως πάντα)!!!!Οι φωτογραφίες είναι φανταστικές,να είσαι πάντα καλά!!!!*

----------


## eliasaslan

Γιάννη, με συγχωρείς τώρα είδα τις φωτογραφίες σου. Και οι δικές σου φίλε είναι πολύ όμορφες με άλλον αέρα  :Very Happy:  Να είσαι καλά, σου ετοιμάζω εσένα άλλες  :Very Happy:

----------


## eliasaslan

Επίσης, Στάθη να σε ευχαριστήσω πολύ, και εσύ έχεις τη Μυτιλήνη να φωτογραφίζεις στη σαλόνικα, μην παραπονιέσαι  :Very Happy:

----------


## marsant

Εσενα φιλε Ηλια πρεπει να σε ονομασουμε το παιδι θαυμα εδω στο forum,καθως ανεπαναληπτα βομβαδιζεις το site με ομορφες εικονες απο λιμανια και τοπια απο δωδεκανησα..Η συμπτωση μετα 2 πλοια αυτα(ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ-BLUE STAR 2)ειναι οτι αυτο τον καιρο φευγουν απευθειας και τα 2 για Σαντορινη τις ιδιες μερες.Να σαι καλα σε ευχαριστω πολυ:wink:

----------


## Vortigern

Λοιπον Ηλια απαιχτος οπως παντα,σε ευχαριστω...οσο για τα πυρομαχικα σου ενα εχω να πω...Μην τα κρατας πολυ στην αποθηκη και τα ποιασει υγρασια!!Ριξε τωρα που ειναι νωρις γιατι μετα θα μεγαλωση ο στρατος μου... :Razz:

----------


## eliasaslan

Παρακαλώ θερμά έναν από τους administrator ή τους moderator του φόρουμ να διαγράψει το συγκεκριμένο μύνημα.. 

Ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Γεια σου Ηλία με τα ωραία σου!!!!Ειδηκά η 5η φώτο είναι όλα τα λεφτά !!!Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε!!!*

----------


## marsant

Φυσικα και μας αρεσουν και δινουν σιγουρα μια αλλη νοτα.Για την 5 φωτο δεν νομιζω να εκανε το σταυρο του ο ανθρωπος για το πλοιο αλλα γιατι πολλοι φοβουνται την θαλασσα.:grin:Αλλωστε το Ροδανθη ειναι απο τα πιο καλοταξιδα πλοια της ακτοπλοιας μας και δεν το λεω γιατι το αγαπω αλλα γιατι ετσι ειναι η πραγματικοτητα και θα συμφωνησουν πολλοι μαζι μου.Φιλε Ηλια ξανα ενα μεγαλο μπραβο για τις λεπτομερειες του καραβιου και πολυ περισσοτερο του πληρωματος αλλα και του επιβατικου κοινου:wink:

----------


## dimitris

Μπραβο Ηλια!!! :Wink:

----------


## moutsokwstas

αυτο το σιγα την πορτα, μου θυμισε τα ταξι που το γραφουν στις πορτες τους, πλακα εχει! το σταυρο του εκανε ο κυριος στη φωτο, επειδη επιτελους αναχωρησε? δοξα σοι ο καπεταν-μακης, εβαλε το χερακι του!

----------


## Vortigern

*Λοιπον Ηλια πρωτον προσεξε μην παιχτεις με τοσους βαθμους που εχει η αποθηκη σου!!*
*Κατσε να κανω κανα σχολιο στις φωτο,Βλεπω πρωτη φωτο ''Σιγα την πορτα'' δηλαδη αμα τις δωσο μια να παει στην θαλασσα δν θα μου πει κανεις τιποτα, ετσι ε?..ε σιγα την πορτα λοιπον!!!Δευτερη φωτο λοιπον να πως φαινονται αυτοι που εχουν τα λεφτα!!Βλεπε τον πρωτο στριφει old holborn 3€....ενω ο αλλος ο καημενος προσπαθη να καπνισει με κατι pull mall τον 2€....(φυσικα πλακιζω)...η τριτη και η τεταρτη φωτο μας δειχνη την ολη διαδικασια πως ''στριβουμε'' το πλοιο αλλα και το τσιγαρο....πανε μαζι αυτα δηλαδη καπετανευω το πλοιο μου και το τσιγαρο μου....οσο για την πεμπτη κανω και εγω το Σταυρο μου γιατι ο Ηλιας παλι δν ανεβασε ωραιες φωτο και ετσι δν παθαμε κανα εφραγμα...παντα τετοιες Ηλια!!!Ετσι χαλια να ειναι!!!* 
*Περα απο την πλακα τωρα Ηλια μπραβο σου και σε ευχαριστω για την αφιερωση,μολις ανοιξες ενα εμφυλιο πολεμο!!* 
*Οριστε μια για εσενα μεγαλε δωδεκανησιε!!! Συνημμένο Αρχείο 28673*

----------


## eliasaslan

Παρακαλώ έναν moderator ή administrator να διαγράψει το συγκεκριμένο μύνημα

Ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## Vortigern

> Αφού σας ευχαριστήσω θερμά όλους για τα σχόλιά σας, να περάσω σε μία φωτογραφία που την αφιερώνω στον φίλο Θάνο που έχει κέφια σήμερα  όπως βλέπετε η κυρία μας καλογυαλισμένη και φρέσκια όπως πάντα  Μα τι σαράβαλο είναι απέναντι?? Δε βαρέθηκε να το προσπερνάμε?? (κρατήστε το, σε λίγες μέρες ανεβάζω φότο από την προσπέραση..) Για τον άρχοντα της Σίφνου λοιπόν!! μια που είπα να το πάω στο καλλιτεχνικό σήμερα, να μην το χαλάσω τώρα... Απολαύστε λοιπόν... 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 28678


Kατσε να παρω σβαρνα τα παραθυρα του Αγιου την πεμπτη...χεχε να εισαι καλα Ηλια...

----------


## marsant

Ρε παιδια τι γινεται εδω??Λυπηθειτε τον αμαχο πληθυσμο:mrgreen:..Ναρκοπεδιο θυμιζει.. σκαει η μια βομβα μετα την αλλη....Αντε συνεχιστε:grin:

----------


## Νaval22

μήπως τα παραλέτε λιγάκι? πονεμένο θέμα αυτές οι φωτογραφίες μου φαίνεται.

----------


## Vortigern

> μήπως τα παραλέτε λιγάκι? πονεμένο θέμα αυτές οι φωτογραφίες μου φαίνεται.


Τι ενωης Στεφανε?Οτι το παραξυλοσαμε?Η μηπως οτι βγηκαμε και εκτος θεματος?

----------


## mike_rodos

> μήπως τα παραλέτε λιγάκι? πονεμένο θέμα αυτές οι φωτογραφίες μου φαίνεται.


Πραγματικά δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω που θες να καταλήξεις... Για ποιό λόγο είναι πονεμένες οι φωτογραφίες??? Τέλος πάντων, Ηλία να είσαι καλά φίλε μου!!! Και συνέχισε έτσι δυναμικά να μας τρελένεις...  :Wink:

----------


## eliasaslan

παρακαλώ έναν administrator ή έναν moderator να διαγράψει το συγκεκριμένο μύνημα. ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## Leo

'Ολοι έχουν δικαίωμα να πούν την άποψη τους. Αν μας αρέσει ή όχι έιναι άλλο θέμα, αλλά διαφορετικές απόψεις υπάρχουν πάντα. Με την ευκαιρία θα ήθελα να επισημάνω ότι φωτογραφίες με πρόσωπα (που δεν είναι σκιασμένα) δεν επιτρέπονται. Η πλάκα είναι καλή αλλά έχει και όρια...

----------


## Vortigern

Ηλια εχουν δικιο ας το σταματησουμε,σεβαστη η γνωμη σας και η αποψη σας.Οποτε Ηλια προτεινο εκαιχερια....

----------


## eliasaslan

Αν και είπα να μην ανεβάσω φωτογραφίες αυτό το διάστημα για διάφορους λόγους, κάτι φιλαράκια με έπεισαν και θα ήθελα να τους αφιερώσω αποκλειστικά τις παρακάτω φωτογραφίες...  :Very Happy:  Ξέρουν αυτοί ποιοί είναι!  :Razz:  Επίσης να ευχηθώ τα καλύτερα σε όλο το site...

Ροδάνθη, λίγο έξω από τη Ρόδο...

IMG_3653.JPG

IMG_3637.JPG

----------


## mike_rodos

Eυχαριστώ πολύ Ηλία!!! Να είσαι πάντα καλά να βγάζεις φώτο να βλέπουμε!!! όντως οι φωτογραφίες σου είναι λίγο έξω από την Ρόδο, η 1η είναι 50 λεπτά μετά τον απόπλου περίπου και διακρίνεται το νησί Σεσκλιά, στο οποίο 
είμαι τακτικός επισκέπτης  :Smile:  και η δεύτερη είναι 20 λεπτά μετά τον απόπλου και διακρίνεται η πόλη και συγκεκριμένα η περιοχή ψαροπούλα.

----------


## scoufgian

ειρηνη αδελφοι.ολοι μια παρεα ειμαστε.ενταξει υπαρχουν στιγμες που κατι μας φταιει.ας το αφησουμε να περασει και συνεχιζουμε κανονικα.ωστοσο εχω μια δουλιτσα για τους δωδεκανησιους εκει κατω.μια φορα την εβδομαδα θα πηγαινετε πανω κατω λερο-ροδο με τη ροδανθη να καθαρισετε κανα τζαμι.δεν ειναι κατασταση αυτη!!!!εμεις οι νελιτες τοσα χρωματα εχουμε περασει τη ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ μας αλλα τιποτα ακομα.Καποια λεβιτουρα πρεπει να κανει ο προεδρος.............πρεπει να παιρνει σκαρτο χρωμα.........:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

----------


## eliasaslan

Αυτή η φωτογραφία λοιπόν αφιερωμένη εφαιρετικά στον καλό συμφορουμίτη stefanosp και στον μιναδικό captain μας Leo... Μια παρέα είμαστε δεν είναι όλες οι στιγμές ευχαριστες συμβαίνουν αυτά, αλλά κοιτάμε μπροστά!!  :Cool:  :Razz: 

Ρόδος, λοιπόν, μία Τρίτη του καλοκαιριού....  :Very Happy: 

IMG_3193.JPG

----------


## eliasaslan

Και ακόμη μία με το βαπόρι μας ολόκληρο, να μην το αφήσουμε μισό...  :Very Happy:  Για όλο το φόρουμ!!  :Smile: 

IMG_3201.JPG

----------


## eliasaslan

Και μια που αυτές τις ημέρες το πλοίο έχει την τιμιτική του, να το τιμήσουμε όπως του αξίζει. Ας αφήσουμε λοιπόν τα "σκουριασμένα παράθυρα" και ας αφεθούμε στη γαλήνη του ηλιοβασιλέματος πάνω από τη Ροδάνθη...  Μία από τις ωραιότερες απόψεις του καραβιού.. Το θέαμα ελπίζω να σας αγγίζει όσο αγγίζει εμένα όταν το βλέπω.. Το μόνο που λείπει από το σημείο είναι μία γυναικεία παρουσία και πιστεύω ότι αν υπήρχε θα ήταν από τα ιδανικότερα σημεία για όλους μας τους καραβολάτρες... Τι σε νοιάζει αν πηγαίνεις με 17 κόμβους?? τίποτα... Να αφήσω τα λόγια και να περάσω στις εικόνες λοιπόν.. 

Να πω μόνο ότι το νησί που αχνοφαίνεται είναι η Νίσυρος και οδεύουμε από Ρόδο προς Κω... Για όλους τους συμφορουμίτες μου ... Απολαύστε ελεύθερα!  :Cool:  :Very Happy: :mrgreen:

IMG_3750.jpg

----------


## pontios thessaloniki

Μπραβο Ηλια πολυ ωραιες οι φωτο σου :Very Happy: να εισαι καλα :Very Happy:

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Ρε Ηλια μου, ρε αγορι μου εισαι σιγουρος πως πας ακομα σχολειο; Γιατι τετοια ποιοτητα σκεψης, τετοια αγαπη για την ομορφια (ηλιοβασιλεμα, γυναικα), τετοια ποιοτητα γραπτου, τετοια αγαπη για το απλο και οχι για το gadget ελαχιστοι πιτσιρικαδες εχουν. Να σαι καλα μικρε, συνεχισε ετσι...

----------


## Νaval22

Για το φίλο μου eliasalsan που απο ότι φαίνεται έχει αδυναμία στη ροδανθάρα 
rodanthi.jpg

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Ηλία φίλε μου είσαι καταπληκτικός!!!!Η τελευταία φώτο με το ηλιοβασίλεμα είναι όλα τα λεφτά!!!!Να είσαι πάντα καλά φίλε μου!!!!

Στέφανε και η δικία σου φωτογραφία είναι πολύ όμορφη!!!* :Wink:

----------


## laz94

Ηλία και Στέφανε καταπληκτικές οι φωτο σας!!!
Χίλια μπράβο!!!! :Wink:

----------


## captain 83

Χτύπησε και 17άρι σήμερα η ΡΟΔΑΝΘΑΡΑ στο ανέβασμα προς Πειραιά.

----------


## marsant

εφτασε και 17,8.... Απο Σαντορινη μεχρι τον Πειραια μονιμως 17+

----------


## nickosps

Μπράβο σας παιδιά για τις φωτογραφίες, ειδικά εκείνη με το ηλιοβασίλεμα είναι....!!! Και μπράβο και στο βάπορα που έπιασε 17+. ¶ντε και παραπάνω.

----------


## eliasaslan

Στέφανε σε ευχαριστώ ρε φίλε για τη φωτογραφία, η ώρα εξαιρετική!! Σας ευχαριστώ επίσης όλους για τα μοναδικά σας σχόλια!!

----------


## mike_rodos

Η Ροδάνθη μας λίγο πριν την αναχώρηση της για την άγονη γραμμή.... Δεμένη και αγκυροβολημένη γερά στο κεντρικό λιμάνι στις γνώριμες θέσεις της GA FERRIES. 


092007 001.jpg

----------


## marsant

Ωραιος ο φιλος mike οπως παντα αψογος ανταποκριτης απο το ομορφο νησι της Ροδου!:wink:

----------


## Vortigern

Ροδανθη,αναχωρηση απο Πειραια την Παρασκευη το απογευμα.Η φωτο ειναι ετσι λογο τις σκονης που εφερε ο νοτιας απο την Αφρικη..
Αφιερωμενη στους marsant,mike rodos και στον Ηλια..... 
Η φωτο ειναι φυσικα απο το γνωστο σημειο που βρισκομαι παντα....  Συνημμένο Αρχείο 29531

----------


## mike_rodos

Ευχαριστώ πολύ vortigern! Πολύ ωραία η φώτο σου... Συνδιάζει και καιρικό φαινόμενο...  :Wink:

----------


## marsant

Αρχοντα vortigern η φωτογραφια σου ειναι απο τις πιο ομορφες που εχουν τραβηχτει στο λιμανι του πειραια!Να σαι καλα σε ευχαριστω πολυ!

----------


## eliasaslan

Αν και με κάλυψαν απόλυτα ο mike και ο Μαρίνος, δεν γίνεται να μην σου εκφράσω κι εγώ φίλε Θάνο τις ευχαιστίες μου! Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ.! :Cool:   Ορίστε λοιπόν 3 φωτογραφίες που αφιερώνονται στο Θάνο, το Marsant, τον Mike, τον stefanosp και σε όλο το φόρουμ. Τραβηγμένες ανάμεσα σε Ρόδο και Σύμη.  :Very Happy:  

Να σημειώσω μόνο ότι στην πρώτη φωτογραφία φαίνεται στον ορίζοντα το Ιεράπετρα... Φυσικά και υπάρχει πολύ υλικό από τα "χαιρετίσματα" με τη Ροδάνθη!

IMG_3712.JPG

IMG_3680.jpg

IMG_3660.JPG

----------


## giannisk88

Ηλία φιλαράκο ζωγράφισες παλι!!!Είναι κλασικές φωτό σου!!Με ύφος και ομορφιά!!!Ειδικά η δεύτερη με ταξίδεψε κάπου αλλού ρε παιδί μου!!!

----------


## marsant

Μπραβο ρε Ηλια συνεχιζεις ακαθεκτος να μας χαριζεις φωτγραφιες με διαφορετικη προσεγγιση!Να σαι καλα!

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Hλία ζωγράφισες ακόμα μία φορά!!!Μπράβο φίλε συνέχισε έτσι!!!Οι φωτογραφίες είναι καταπληκτικές αλλά η 2η είναι το κάτι άλλο!!!(Αν δεν κάνω λάθος το νησί που φαίνεται στην 2η φώτο είναι η Σύμη σωστά???)*

----------


## mike_rodos

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Ηλία!! Λοιπόν στην 1η και 2η φώτο βλέπουμε την Τουρκία, στην πρώτη είναι το ακροτήριο αλοπός. Στην 3η φώτο αχνοφαίνεται η Ρόδος.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ροδανθη 19 χρονια σουλατσο στο αιγαιο!Εμεις της ευχομαστε τα καλυτερα :Very Happy: 
rodanthi.jpg

----------


## marsant

Πολυ ωραια φιλε ben bruce η φωτογραφια σου και απο ωραια γωνια ληψης(πανοραμικη θα την ελεγα).Οσο για το σχολιο σου πραγματικα εδω και 19 χρονια ειναι ενας ακουραστος εργατης που εχει μπει σχεδον σε ολα τα λιμανια του αιγαιου, που μεχρι και Πατρα-Ιταλια εχει κανει..

----------


## Tasos@@@

Το "ομορφο" μπαινοντας στο μεγαλο λιμανι πριν αρκετα χρονια,συνανταει το 'κακασχημο".........αφιερωμενη σε ολους εδω στο φορουμ....

----------


## kapas

> Το "ομορφο" μπαινοντας στο μεγαλο λιμανι πριν αρκετα χρονια,συνανταει το 'κακασχημο".........αφιερωμενη σε ολους εδω στο φορουμ....


 πολυ ομορφη και απο οτι βλεπω και με τα χρονακια της! '97!

----------


## marsant

Φιλε Tasos σε ευχαριστουμε για την σπανια και ιστορικη φωτογραφια που μας χαρισες με τον βαπορα πριν 12 χρονια στα λευκα του, που ειναι πολυ πιο ομορφο.Να σαι καλα!

----------


## Tasos@@@

> Φιλε Tasos σε ευχαριστουμε για την σπανια και ιστορικη φωτογραφια που μας χαρισες με τον βαπορα πριν 12 χρονια στα λευκα του, που ειναι πολυ πιο ομορφο.Να σαι καλα!


Φιλε μου marsant σε ευχαριστω πολυ για τα καλα σου λογια.Παρε και αλλη μια της κουκλας μας λιγο πριν την συναντηση(συγνωμη για την πολυ κακη ποιοτητα αλλα το σκανερ μου ειναι λιγο προβληματικο!!)...αφιερωμενη ειδικα σε σενα που καταλαβα(αν και καινουργιος)οτι το εχεις το κολληματακι σου με την κουκλα...

----------


## eliasaslan

Φίλε Tasos θα ήθελα να σε ευχαριστήσω κι εγώ με τη σειρά μου για τις δύο πανέμορφες φωτογραφίες που μοιράζεσαι μαζί μας.  :Razz:  Είμαι σίγουρος ότι έχεις πολλές ακόμη παρόμοιες στιγμές να μοιραστούμε. Να είσαι πάντα καλά  :Very Happy:  

Για σένα λοιπόν η ακόλουθη φωτογραφία που δεν συγκρίνεται με την ιστορική αξία της δικής σου, αλλά είναι μία καραβολατρική άποψη  :Cool: . Λίγο έξω από τη Ρόδο...

IMG_3639.JPG

----------


## Tasos@@@

> Φίλε Tasos θα ήθελα να σε ευχαριστήσω κι εγώ με τη σειρά μου για τις δύο πανέμορφες φωτογραφίες που μοιράζεσαι μαζί μας.  Είμαι σίγουρος ότι έχεις πολλές ακόμη παρόμοιες στιγμές να μοιραστούμε. Να είσαι πάντα καλά  
> 
> Για σένα λοιπόν η ακόλουθη φωτογραφία που δεν συγκρίνεται με την ιστορική αξία της δικής σου, αλλά είναι μία καραβολατρική άποψη . Λίγο έξω από τη Ρόδο...
> 
> IMG_3639.JPG


 Φιλε eliasaslan σε ευχαριστω παρα πολυ για τα καλα σου λογια και την αφιερωση...η φωτο σου ειναι παρα πολυ καλη,οπως το ειπες...με καραβολατρικη αποψη!!Να'σαι καλα και εσυ!!Παροτι ειμαι καινουργιος εδω μπορω να πω οτι εχω μεινει καταπληκτος με εσας και την δουλεια που εχετε κανει!!ντρεπομαι κατα καποιον τροπο να ανεβασω φωτος!!θα αρχισω να ξεσκονιζω και εγω σιγα σιγα παλια αρχεια....!!!Να'σαι καλα και παλι για τα καλα σου λογια!!

----------


## marsant

Φιλε Tasos ειναι μια χαρα η ποιοτητα της ομορφης φωτογραφια σου!Οτι ειναι μεγαλος ερωτας το Ροδανθη για μενα το καταλαβες και δεν προσθετω τπτ αλλο για το πλοιο:grin:.Ευχαριστω πολυ για την φωτο αλλα και για την αφιερωση.Να σαι παντα καλα:wink:

----------


## Vortigern

Φιλε Τασο ομορφες η φωτογραφιες σου,πολυ ποιο ωραιο ασπρο!!Να σου ανταποδωσο με μια φωτο απο το νησι μου.... Συνημμένο Αρχείο 30621

----------


## Tasos@@@

> Φιλε Tasos ειναι μια χαρα η ποιοτητα της ομορφης φωτογραφια σου!Οτι ειναι μεγαλος ερωτας το Ροδανθη για μενα το καταλαβες και δεν προσθετω τπτ αλλο για το πλοιο:grin:.Ευχαριστω πολυ για την φωτο αλλα και για την αφιερωση.Να σαι παντα καλα:wink:


Οπου φωτο της Ροδανθης και αφιερωση στον marsant δλδ απο εδω και περα ε? :Wink:  οκ θα βαλω τα δυνατα μου!!!!Να'σαι καλα φιλε μου....

----------


## Tasos@@@

> Φιλε Τασο ομορφες η φωτογραφιες σου,πολυ ποιο ωραιο ασπρο!!Να σου ανταποδωσο με μια φωτο απο το νησι μου.... Συνημμένο Αρχείο 30621


Φιλε Vortigern σε ευχαριστω για τα καλα σου λογια...Να'σαι καλα.Πολυ ομορφη η φωτο σου.....ο βαπορας οποιο κουστουμι και να βαλει ομορφος θα ειναι!!!!

----------


## marsant

> ο βαπορας οποιο κουστουμι και να βαλει ομορφος θα ειναι!!!!


Σωστος....!! :Very Happy:

----------


## Tasos@@@

Βρηκα στο καπου στο νετ(δυστηχως δεν θυμαμαι την πηγη) αυτη την φωτο απ'την Σαντορινη με το Ροδανθη πρωτη μουρη!τα καταλοιπα απ'το SEA DIAMOND φαινονται καθαρα.......Αφιερωμενη στον φιλο marsant και στους υπολοιπους "Ροδανθο-κολλημενους"......

----------


## Apostolos

Στην Ιαπωνία φτιάχτηκαν 2 βαπόρια που εμείς τα αγαπάμε τρομερά... 
Για σου Virgo όμορφη!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CWdTX7enUvc

----------


## marsant

Φιλε μου Tasos σε ευχαριστω πολυ για την  αφιερωση, να σαι καλα:wink:.Η φωτογραφια που βρηκες μαλιστα ειναι και απο το ομορφο νησι μου.

----------


## thanos75

Δεν την βλέπω πια στο ais την Ροδάνθη...Πότε θα ξαναξεκινήσει δρομολόγια και για που?

----------


## dimitris

η Ροδανθη ειναι δεμενη στα 200αρια ... τα υπολοιπα ενας Marsant θα μας τα πει :Very Happy:

----------


## marsant

Η ομορφη κυρια ειναι δεμενη στα 200αρια οπως σωστα λεει ο φιλος Δημητρης πιο πανω, μιας και τελειωσε η αναθεση του για την αγονη που ειχε.Στο πλοιο γινονται εργασιες και σιγουρα θα παρει μερος σε διαγωνισμο για αγονη.

----------


## thanos75

> Η ομορφη κυρια ειναι δεμενη στα 200αρια οπως σωστα λεει ο φιλος Δημητρης πιο πανω, μιας και τελειωσε η αναθεση του για την αγονη που ειχε.Στο πλοιο γινονται εργασιες και σιγουρα θα παρει μερος σε διαγωνισμο για αγονη.


 Νομίζω πως αύριο βγαίνουν αποτελέσματα άγονων! Υπάρχει κάποια ένδειξη για το αν θα πάρει κάτι ή όχι ο καπτα-Μάκης?

----------


## .voyager

Ένας απογευματινός απόπλους του πλοίου, από το περασμένο καλοκαίρι...

----------


## marsant

> Νομίζω πως αύριο βγαίνουν αποτελέσματα άγονων! Υπάρχει κάποια ένδειξη για το αν θα πάρει κάτι ή όχι ο καπτα-Μάκης?


Σε αυτον το διαγωνισμο γινεται πραγματικα χαμος και οποιαδηποτε προβλεψη θα ειναι ατυχης..Θα γινει παντως και δευτερος διαγωνισμος τον αλλον μηνα.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Rodanthi -romilda μια οικογενειακη φωτογραφια
rodanthi (155).JPG

----------


## marsant

Φιλε Ben οτι και να πουμε για τις ζωγραφιες που ανεβαζεις καθε φορα ειναι λιγο.Η φωτογραφια αυτη με την βαποραρο να φευγει απο το λιμανι του Πειραια καμαρωτος με πρωτο πλανο την πρυμη του, ειναι απλα το κατι αλλο....

----------


## nickosps

Φίλε Ben η φωτογραφία σου είναι απίστευτη!!! Μου κάνει για desktop αν δεν σε πειράζει!!

----------


## sea_serenade

Μωρέ τον πειράζει δεν τον πειράζει εγώ την έβαλα ήδη...........εμ μας "κερνάει" εγκεφαλικά κάθε μέρα ο κύριος BEN, εμ θα τον πείραζε κιόλας........ :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz: 

¶παιχτη η φωτο σου BEN για 1000στή φορά, να σαι καλά!!!!!!

----------


## laz94

Μπράβο σου Ben!!! Πραγματικά απίστευτη φωτο! Κούκλες και οι δυο στα λευκά! :Very Happy:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

RODANTHI το 1996 επιστροφη απο παροναξια στις δοξες της με 20+μιλακια στο τσεπακι της και κοντρα στα ισια με μινωικες παρακαλω!

film (208).jpg

----------


## Vortigern

Για ολους τους GA FANS ..... Συνημμένο Αρχείο 33358

----------


## thanos75

Με τα παλιά χρώματα της GA FERRIES έδειχνε ακόμα πιο όμορφη τελικά

----------


## sea_serenade

Καλά, δεν το συζητάμε. Ήταν πολύ πιο όμορφα όλα τα πλοία του καπτά-Μάκη ντυμένα στα λευκά. Τι να πεις, μόδα είναι και θα περάσει!!!!!!

----------


## nickosps

Σας ευχαριστούμε πολύ παιδιά για τις όμορφες φωτό!

----------


## nkr

Εχω ταξιδεψει με αυτο το καραβι για να παω στο νησι εσωτερικα ηταν χαλια δεν μπορουσες να κατσεις,ας μην σχολιασω το καταστρωμα του καραβιου η πισινα ειναι χαλια ειναι γεματη λιγδα σκετο σιχαμα τα μπαρ κλεινανε απο τις δεκα.

----------


## Vortigern

> μόδα είναι και θα περάσει!!!!!!


Eγω μενω σε αυτο αφαιρω το και , και προσθετο το  :Confused:

----------


## nkr

Τι ενoεις φιλε vortigern?

----------


## Apostolos

> Εχω ταξιδεψει με αυτο το καραβι για να παω στο νησι εσωτερικα ηταν χαλια δεν μπορουσες να κατσεις,ας μην σχολιασω το καταστρωμα του καραβιου η πισινα ειναι χαλια ειναι γεματη λιγδα σκετο σιχαμα τα μπαρ κλεινανε απο τις δεκα.


Εσωτερικά μπορώ να πώ ότι το πλοίο ειναι σε θαυμάσια κατάσταση. Τώρα για την πισήνα και μερικά εξωτερικά να ειναι λίγο βρώμικα...

----------


## marsant

Πολυ ωραιες οι φωτογραφιες σας παιδια μπραβο!

Υ.Γ Το βαπορι μια χαρα ειναι εσωτερικα,μπορω να πω το πιο καλοδιατηρημενο πλοιο της εταιριας.

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Ben Bruce και Vortigern πολύ όμορφες φώτο σας ευχαριστούμε πολύ!!
Και εγώ θα πω ότι το πλοίο είναι εσωτερικά σε πολύ καλή κατάσταση το πλήρωμα όταν είχα ταξιδέψει μαζί του το καλοκαίρι έκανε φιλότιμες προσπάθειες να το κρατήσει καθαρό και οι εξωτερικοί χώροι ήταν αρκετά καλοί!!

*

----------


## nkr

Εγω ταξιδεψα το καλοκαιρι δεν ηταν τοσο καθαρα αλλα δεν θελω να σας αμφισβητισω .Το μονο καλο ηταν οτι ειχε καλο δρομο.

----------


## Vortigern

> Τι ενoεις φιλε vortigern?


 
Λεει ο φιλος μοδα ειναι θα περασει...και ρωταω εγω θα περασει?η το καναμε συστημα τωρα....

Το πλοιο ειναι μια χαρα!!!Το ωραιοτερο για μενα απο τα πλοια του Μακη...
Και φυσικα εχει ακομα ταχυτητα...

----------


## nkr

Θεωρεις καλη ταχυτητα τους 16 κομβους και το ταξιδι Πειραιας-Σαντορινη το κανει σε δωδεκα ωρες.

----------


## marsant

To Πειραιας-Σαντορινη το εβγαζε σε 7 ωρες και 45 λεπτα.Μαλιστα το ειχε κανει και 7 ωρες και 20 λεπτα οταν ανεβαινε απο Σαντορινη για Πειραια με 17+ σταθερα.Οταν εκανε περσι Παρο-Ναξο-Ιο-Σαντορινη το εκανε 12 ωρες που οπως και να εχει δεν μπορεις να πεις οτι το κανει γρηγορα σε σχεση με τον ανταγωνισμο.Οπως και να εχει παντως εγω δεν την θεωρω καλη ταχυτητα τους 16-17 κομβους στο συγκεκριμενο πλοιο, γιατι θα μπορουσε να ταξιδευει με 17,5 κομβους υπηρεσιακη το λιγοτερο.

----------


## DAFEL

KAI OMΩΣ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΠΑΕΙ 20 ΜΙΛ.ΦΤΑΝΕΙ ΝΑ ΒΓΑΛΕΙ ΤΟ ΚΑΛΟ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΕΙ ΤΟ ΑΦΕΝΤΙΚΟ ΤΟΥ ΣΤΟ ΚΕΦΑΛΙ ΤΟΥ.ΠΟΥ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΜΕ ΕΝΑ ΤΕΝΕΚΕ ΠΕΤΡΕΛΑΙΟ ΝΑ ΒΓΑΛΕΙ ΤΟ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΟ

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Δεν νομιζω οτι ξερουμε κατι περισσοτερο απο τον καπτα μακη ο οποιος καταφερνει και υπαρχει, αναμεσα σε εταιρειες κολοσους εισηγμενες στο χρηματιστηριο,βασικο αυτο.Απο αυτο τον ανθρωπο, τρεφονται καμια 500αρια  οικογενειες και εξυπηρετει παντου και παντα!Θα μπορουσε να εχει αλλο προφιλ να τα μαζεψει και να κανει την ζωη του χωρις ανχος και σκοτουρες, ομως ειναι σε φορτωση κατω κοντρα στο εφοπλιστικο κατεστημενο!Δεν σας λεει τιποτα αυτο?

----------


## nkr

Το οτι εχει και καραβια ανω τον 20 ετων χωρις να κανει τιποτα για αυτο ειναι σημαντικο για την σημερινη ναυτιλια που πανω απο ολα θελει ταχυτητα και οχι το ωραιο ταξιδι του πλοιου

----------


## Haddock

Nkr, κάνει τον κόπο να διαβάσεις τις προηγούμενες 75 σελίδες στο παρών και πήγαινε και στο θέμα της G.A για να μην επαναλαμβανόμαστε.

----------


## Νικόλας

ορίστε και μια φώτο σήμερα το πρωί στο μεγάλο λιμάνι !!
για όλους τους φαν του πλοίου και όχι μόνο  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
RODANTHI.jpg

----------


## nkr

Ωραια φωτογραφια πραγματικα φαινεται σαν καινουργιο.

----------


## nickosps

Τι όμορφος και λαμπερός που είναι ο βάπορας!!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Oριστε λοιπον δυο βαπορες στη μπουκα του πειραια ,σπανια εικονα αυτη βεβαια σημερα
film (62).jpg

----------


## Νικόλας

BEN τέλεια φώτο 
ακόμα μια από σήμερα με την τζιμινιέρα καθαρή καθαρή  :Very Happy: 
rodanthi.jpg

----------


## marsant

Για παμε να δουμε ενα αποπλου της ωραιας κυριας το περασμενο καλοκαιρι απο την Σαντορινη...

----------


## nickosps

Μπράβο ρε marsant!! Κούκλα η Ροδάνθη φεύγει από το πανέμορφο νησί σου!

----------


## MILTIADIS

πανεμορφο καραβι και εξωτερικα και εσωτερικα! :Smile:

----------


## nkr

Ειναι ενα απο τα αξιοπιστα καραβια της γραμμης αλλα οχι και κουκλα.

----------


## Speedkiller

Εμένα πάλι μου αρέσει... :Smile: 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 34265

----------


## nkr

Αυτη ειναι μια υποκειμενικη αποψη οπως και η δικη μου δεν θα στην αλλαξω. :Very Happy:

----------


## nickosps

Σωστός ο speedkiller! Φίλε nkr αυτά υπόκεινται στα γούστα του καθενός! :Very Happy:  Εμάς μας αρέσει...

----------


## nkr

Δεν αντιλεγω ενα σχολιο εγραψα για το καραβι δεν θα αλλαξω εγω την γνωμη του speed.

----------


## marsant

Ευχαριστω για τα καλα σας λογια, να εισαστε καλα!Δεν μπορει  να αρεσει σε ολους ενα καραβι, αλλα πιστευω οτι στη περιπτωση του ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ οτι εχει περισσοτερο ''φιλους'' παρα ''εχθρους''.

----------


## marsant

Αφιερωμενη στους φιλους nickops,miltiadis,Tasos@@,Nissos Mykonos..

Eρχομενη η Ροδανθη Σαντορινη και ετοιμη για μανουβρα


Αναποδα για την Ροδανθη, προσω για το Αρσινοη

----------


## nkr

Πολυ ωραιες φωτοφραφιες αν και δεν ειμαι fun του καραβιου.

----------


## marsant

Να σαι καλα φιλε nkr:wink:

----------


## Vortigern

Tο εχω ξαναπει και το ξαναλεω.Το ομορφοτερο πλοιο του Αγουδημου και το ποιο συμπαθητικο σε εμενα.

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Μαρίνο πολύ όμορφες φωτογραφίες!!Σε ευχαριστώ!!*

----------


## nickosps

marsant σε ευχαριστώ κι εγώ με τη σειρά μου! Να σαι καλά, να μας δίνεις τόσο ωραίες φωτογραφίες!

----------


## nickosps

Με τη σειρά μου λοιπόν κι εγώ να αφιερώσω στον marsant και σε όσους συμπαθούν αυτό το βαπόρι μία φωτογραφία του από το μοναστήρι του Αγίου Σάββα στην Κάλυμνο!
img023.jpg

----------


## marsant

Πανεμορφη φιλε nikops η φωτογραφια που μας χαρισες!Να σαι καλα σε ευχαριστω πολυ:wink:.Ποιας χρονολογιας ειναι?Γιατι βλεπω οτι ειναι στα λευκα του.

----------


## nickosps

> Πανεμορφη φιλε nikops η φωτογραφια που μας χαρισες!Να σαι καλα σε ευχαριστω πολυ:wink:.Ποιας χρονολογιας ειναι?Γιατι βλεπω οτι ειναι στα λευκα του.


Καλοκαίρι 1997!  :Wink:

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Φίλε nickosps πολύ όμορφη φωτογραφία!!*
*Για να δούμε την ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ με τα τωρινά του χρώματα στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά.Αφιερωμένη στον marsant και στον nickops!*

P1040491.JPG

----------


## marsant

Nα σαι καλα φιλε Nissos Mykonos, σε ευχαριστω πολυ!:wink:

----------


## marsant

Η ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ καλοκαιρι στην Σαντορινη περνωντας μπροστα απο το Costa Romantica..:grin:

----------


## nkr

Μια απο τις συνηθισμενες εικονες στην Σαντοριναρα μας(εννοω μεταξυ καραβιου και κρουαζιεροπλοιου)μπραβο marsant. :Very Happy:  :Wink:  :Razz:  :Smile:

----------


## scoufgian

πολυ ωραια φωτο........σαν μυγα φαινεται η ροδανθη μας ...... :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## nickosps

Σε ευχαριστώ Nissos Mykonos για τα καλά σου λόγια και για την αφιέρωση! Μπράβο και σε σένα marsant ακόμη μια φορά!

----------


## nickosps

Ψάχνοντας σήμερα στο internet έπεσα πάνω σε αυτή τη φωτογραφία που νομίζω ότι δεν την έχουμε ξαναδεί εδώ. Αν δεν κάνω λάθος είναι στη Ρόδο και πηγή είναι το site http://www.wellandcanal.ca. Special αφιερωμένη στους marsant και Nissos Mykonos.

ΥΓ: Σήμερα έχει ανοιχτό και το ais! Να υποθέσω ότι πρόκειται για κάποια θετική εξέλιξη σε ότι αφορά κάποια επανέναρξη δρομολογίων?

----------


## marsant

Ωραιος ο φιλος nickops,εχεις γινει μελος στην τρελα μας :mrgreen:για την Ροδανθαρα.Σε ευχαριστω πολυ φιλε για την αφιερωση να σαι καλα!Οσο για το ais το ειδα και εγω και εκπλαγηθηκα ευχαριστα.Μακαρι να ειναι θετικος οιωνος.

----------


## nkr

Αφου πηρε αγονη το καραβι λογικο ειναι να ανοιξε το ais.

----------


## marsant

Δεν εχει παρει καμια αγονη αυτη την στιγμη ουτε εχει κανενα δρομολογιο στα σκαρια.Παντως αυτη την στιγμη το ais του ειναι κλειστο.

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> Ψάχνοντας σήμερα στο internet έπεσα πάνω σε αυτή τη φωτογραφία που νομίζω ότι δεν την έχουμε ξαναδεί εδώ. Αν δεν κάνω λάθος είναι στη Ρόδο και πηγή είναι το site http://www.wellandcanal.ca. Special αφιερωμένη στους marsant και Nissos Mykonos.
> 
> ΥΓ: Σήμερα έχει ανοιχτό και το ais! Να υποθέσω ότι πρόκειται για κάποια θετική εξέλιξη σε ότι αφορά κάποια επανέναρξη δρομολογίων?


*Φίλε nickops σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την αφιέρωση να είσαι καλά!*

----------


## nickosps

> Ωραιος ο φιλος nickops,εχεις γινει μελος στην τρελα μας :mrgreen:για την Ροδανθαρα.Σε ευχαριστω πολυ φιλε για την αφιερωση να σαι καλα!Οσο για το ais το ειδα και εγω και εκπλαγηθηκα ευχαριστα.Μακαρι να ειναι θετικος οιωνος.


Φίλε, έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο και για το "Ροδανθάρα" και για την τρέλα:mrgreen:!! Έχουμε και αδυναμίες, πώς θα το κάνουμε? Πάντως αυτό που θέλω τώρα είναι να ξαναταξιδέψει (γιατί είναι κρίμα να κάθεται) για να μπορείς να μας χαρίσεις εσύ τις super φωτογραφίες από το καταπληκτικό νησί σου!

----------


## marsant

Φιλε nickops ας ξαναταξιδεψει με το καλο το βαπορι και ας μην ερχεται Σαντορινη.Ετσι και αλλιως το ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑ παντου εχει ανταποκριτες που ειναι μαλιστα και αστερια στην φωτογραφηση, και μεσα σε αυτους ανηκεις και εσυ με τι πολυ ωραιες φωτο που μας χαρισες απο την Καλυμνο.

----------


## nickosps

> Φιλε nickops ας ξαναταξιδεψει με το καλο το βαπορι και ας μην ερχεται Σαντορινη.Ετσι και αλλιως το ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑ παντου εχει ανταποκριτες που ειναι μαλιστα και αστερια στην φωτογραφηση, και μεσα σε αυτους ανηκεις και εσυ με τι πολυ ωραιες φωτο που μας χαρισες απο την Καλυμνο.


Έχεις δίκιο για τους ανταποκριτές μας! Μακάρι όπου πηγαίνω διακοπές να το βρίσκω και να το φωτογραφίζω όπως τότε στην Κάλυμνο ή ακόμα καλύτερα να ταξιδεύω μαζί του! Να 'σαι καλά...

----------


## Leo

Από την ιστοσελίδα Zugla.gr διαβάζουμε *αυτό*.
Από την άλλη το πλοίο ζήτησε απόπλου στισ 07:05 από το traffic, το οποίο και απάντησε ότι δεν έχει ενημέρωση. Αργότερα σε άλλη επικοινωνία φάνηκε όλα να είναι εντάξει και στις 07:25 ξεκίνησε για έξω.

----------


## marsant

Αυριο θα σας ανεβασω φωτογραφικο υλικο απο την σημερινη αφιξη της ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ πριν λιγο στο νησι μας.(Σαντορινη).Εφτασε 17.25 και μας αφησε για Ηρακλειο στις 17.50.

----------


## Leo

Όταν είδα ότι ποστάρισε ο marsant μπήκα με αγωνία να δω φωτογραφία  :Very Happy: . Αυτό που έκανες είναι πολύ καλό να μας έχεις σε αγωνία... Τυχερός όμως να έχεις την αγάπη σου μετά την "καταιγίδα" και μέρα να την φωτογραφίσεις.

----------


## marsant

> Όταν είδα ότι ποστάρισε ο marsant μπήκα με αγωνία να δω φωτογραφία . Αυτό που έκανες είναι πολύ καλό να μας έχεις σε αγωνία... Τυχερός όμως να έχεις την αγάπη σου μετά την "καταιγίδα" και μέρα να την φωτογραφίσεις.


Φιλε Leo θα μου ερθει αυριο το καλωδιο της μηχανης για αυτο δεν τις ανεβασα σημερα.Οντως τυχερος ειμαι να την βλεπω την Ροδανθη στα μερη μου,αλλα φετος οταν ηταν να ταξιδεψω μαζι της μου την εσκαγε η κυρια  Ροδανθη, η αλλαζε γραμμη η ηταν ακινητοποιημενη στο μεγαλο λιμανι.

----------


## nickosps

Φίλε μου περιμένω με ανυπομονεσία να ανεβάσεις τις φωτογραφίες του αγαπημένου βαπόραρου:mrgreen:! Σε ευχαριστώ εκ των πρoτέρων!!

----------


## marsant

Οι φωτογραφιες της ομορφης Ροδανθη που σας υποσχεθηκα οτι θα τις ανεβαζα σημερα.Αφιερωμενες στην ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΑ παρεα του ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑ.gr...

Eδω ερχομενο απο την ΜΗΛΟ περνωντας απο το Ακρωτηρι


Μανουβρα και τα προπελακια στο φουλ..


Ευθυγραμμιζομαστε..


Ετοιμη η ωραια κυρια να ριξει καταπελτη στον Αθηνιο..

----------


## marsant

Nετα ολα..

----------


## Leo

Το πες και το 'κανες... Μεγαλείο... Ευχαριστούμε καλή σεζόν και άλλα τέτοια!!!

----------


## nickosps

Πανέμορφες φωτογραφίες ρε marsant! Να είσαι καλά!

----------


## mike_rodos

O φίλος μας marsant ξαναχτυπάει από την γνώριμη θέση του... για το αγαπημένο του καράβι... Ευχαριστούμε πολύ marsant.. Εγώ δυστιχώς δεν την πρόλαβα στο λιμάνι..  :Sad:  Την είδα μόνο να φεύγει από μακριά...

----------


## marsant

Σας ευχαριστω πολυ ολους!Να ειστε καλα, και σας υποσχομαι οτι θα ανεβαινουν συχνα πολλες φωτο απο πλοια που προσεγγιζουν την Σαντορινη.

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Φίλε marsant σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ για τις φανταστικές φωτογραφίες της ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ!!Να είσαι καλά!!*

----------


## dimitris

Μαρινο υπερωχες εικονες απο το ομορφο νησι της Σαντορινης!!! :Wink:

----------


## marsant

nickops που εισαι????Παρε μια φωτο της Ροδανθαρας που μας δειχνει με ναζι την πρυμη της και βαζει πλωρη για Ηρακλειο..

----------


## nickosps

> nickops που εισαι????Παρε μια φωτο της Ροδανθαρας που μας δειχνει με ναζι την πρυμη της και βαζει πλωρη για Ηρακλειο..


Έγραψα και σχόλιο παραπάνω φίλε μου, αλλά αυτή εδώ είναι το κάτι άλλο! Όπως διάβασα και σε κάποιο άλλο post νομίζω του dimitris οι φωτογραφίες σου είναι πολύ καλλιτεχνικές! Είσαι και σε πανέμορφο νησί, είναι ωραίο και το βαπόρι οπότε δε χρειάζεται και τίποτα άλλο! Σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για τις όμορφες αυτές εικόνες που μας χαρίζεις!

----------


## giannisk88

> nickops που εισαι????Παρε μια φωτο της Ροδανθαρας που μας δειχνει με ναζι την πρυμη της και βαζει πλωρη για Ηρακλειο..


Θαύμαζα απο οταν ανέβασες τις φωτό σου φίλε μου και περίμενα οπως πολύ καλά έκανα τελικά να μας δώσεις το τελειωτικό χτύπημα!!!!!
Ευχαριστούμε πολύ Marsant.Οι φωτογραφίες σου είναι οι τέλειες φωτογραφίες!!Απλα!!!!
(Την απόδειξη απο τα υπογλώσσια την έχω εδώ  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: )

----------


## marsant

Να σται και καλα φιλοι μου σας ευχαριστω πολυ!

----------


## mike_rodos

Πότε έχει ξανά δρομολόγιο το πλοιό??? στο site της εταιρείας δεν φαίνεται κάτι πάντως...

----------


## marsant

> Πότε έχει ξανά δρομολόγιο το πλοιό??? στο site της εταιρείας δεν φαίνεται κάτι πάντως...


Συμφωνα με την σελιδα του ΥΕΝ σημερα στις 17.00 για ΜΗΛΟ-ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ-ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟ-ΣΗΤΕΙΑ-ΚΑΣΟ-ΚΑΡΠΑΘΟ-ΡΟΔΟ :Wink:

----------


## marioskef

Δεν θα έπρεπε να υπάρχει σε κάποιο συστημα, πx το openseas?

----------


## marsant

Λογικα ναι,αλλα ποιος ξερει.Παντως ειναι αληθεια οτι η σελιδα του ΥΕΝ πολλες φορες βγαζει λαθος δρομολογια.

----------


## mike_rodos

Σήμερα στο λιμάνι της Ρόδου το Ροδάνθη, η άφιξη του ήταν στις 02:30 τα ξημερώματα.. το πλοίο θα παραμείνει μέχρι και την ημέρα του Πάσχα στο νησί μας, όπου θα αναχωρήση στις 18:00. Οι φωτογραφίες αφιερωμένες στο γνωστό τρελαμένο με την Ροδάνθη marsant...


DSCN0714.jpg

DSCN0717.jpg

DSCN0721.jpg

----------


## marsant

Γεια σου ρε Μike μεγαλε με τα ωραια σου:grin:!Να σαι καλα φιλε μου σε ευχαριστω πολυ για τις ομορφες φωτογραφιες απο την πανεμορφη Ροδο:wink:

----------


## nickosps

Ωραίες φωτογραφίες φίλε! Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ :Very Happy:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

[quote=mike_rodos;194554]Σήμερα στο λιμάνι της Ρόδου το Ροδάνθη, η άφιξη του ήταν στις 02:30 τα ξημερώματα.. το πλοίο θα παραμείνει μέχρι και την ημέρα του Πάσχα στο νησί μας, όπου θα αναχωρήση στις 18:00. Οι φωτογραφίες αφιερωμένες στο γνωστό τρελαμένο με την Ροδάνθη marsant...


Και οχι μονο στο marsant  αλλα και σε εμενα που το ειχα πρωτογνωρισει τις εποχες που σαρωνε τα παντα

----------


## marsant

[quote=BEN BRUCE;194583]


> Σήμερα στο λιμάνι της Ρόδου το Ροδάνθη, η άφιξη του ήταν στις 02:30 τα ξημερώματα.. το πλοίο θα παραμείνει μέχρι και την ημέρα του Πάσχα στο νησί μας, όπου θα αναχωρήση στις 18:00. Οι φωτογραφίες αφιερωμένες στο γνωστό τρελαμένο με την Ροδάνθη marsant...
> 
> 
> Και οχι μονο στο marsant αλλα και σε εμενα που το ειχα πρωτογνωρισει τις εποχες που σαρωνε τα παντα


Και εγω φιλε ΒΕΝ ειμουν παιδακι μικρο οταν ηρθε και μαλιστα στο πρωτο του ταξιδι ειμουν μεσα!Ο καπτα ΔΕΛΙΕΖΑΣ ηταν πολυ καλος φιλος του πατερα μου και οι αναμηνσεις πολλες και τεραστιες.....Θυμαμαι χαρακτηριστικα οταν το ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ αλλαξε γραμμη και μπηκε το ΝΤΑΛΙΑΝΑ, εφευγαν την ιδια ωρα.Παντα λιγο εξω απο τον Πειραια το ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ περναγε το Νταλιανα,μια μερα λοιπον μου λεει ο καπτα Γιαννης οτι θα το φερω πολυ διπλα στο Νταλιανα και θα το πηγαινω για κανα 15 λετπο ετσι για σενα!Ξεκινησανε λοιπον και οντως  λιγο εξω απο τον Πειραια το φερνει διπλα στο Νταλιανα και το πληρωμα της Νταλιανας απωρουσε πως και δεν εχει ακομη προσπερασει το ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ.Βαραει μια μακροσυρτη κορνα το ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ και προσπερναει στην συνεχεια καμαρωτο....Θυμαμαι πολλα ακομη αλλα δεν θελω να γινω κουραστικος.Κατι τελευταιο ομως που οι πιο πολλοι δεν ξερετε ειναι οτι το ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ το 1992 ειχε κανει ενα ταξιδι αστραπη μεχρι τον ΒΟΛΟ.Σε εκει νο το ταξιδι εποιασε 23,7 κομβους...

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ετσι οπως τα λες ειναι marsant το βαπορι εσκιζε ηταν το πιο γρηγορο στο αιγαιο αλλα και σην αδριατικη που ειχε παει εγω το μονο που μπορω να κανω εινα να αφιερωσω στους φιλους του ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ ενα σκιτσο του που ειχα κανει τοτε που ηταν παντοδυναμο και σαρωνε τα παντα οπως προειπα

----------


## marsant

Φοβερο σκιτσο!Εγω ειχα κανει ενα σκιτσο του αλλα ηλεκτρονικο που ειναι πιο ευκολο και οχι στο χερι που ειναι το δικο σου και ειναι σαφως πιο ομορφο το σκιτσο σου.

----------


## marsant

Παρατηρωντας σημερα αρκετα συχνα την ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ διαπιστωσα οτι την πανε τσιμπημενη.Ακατεβατα τα 17 μιλια που τα περναγε μαλιστα πολλες φορες με μεσο ορο τα 17,2 ενω εφτασε και 17,6 λιγο εξω απο την ΜΗΛΟ.

----------


## sea_serenade

Βρε μήπως την κυνηγάει κανείς και τρέχει να γλυτώσει......??? Με όλα αυτά που ακούσαμε τις τελευταίες μέρες, όλα είναι πιθανά!!!!

----------


## japan

> Παρατηρωντας σημερα αρκετα συχνα την ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ διαπιστωσα οτι την πανε τσιμπημενη.Ακατεβατα τα 17 μιλια που τα περναγε μαλιστα πολλες φορες με μεσο ορο τα 17,2 ενω εφτασε και 17,6 λιγο εξω απο την ΜΗΛΟ.


Βαπόρι 20 + μιλίων και να χαιρόμαστε που πάει με 17;; Φυσικό όταν πέρυσι με το ζόρι πήγαινε 16. 
 :Very Happy:

----------


## TOM

εαν το προσεχαν αυτο το καραβι θα ηταν απιθανο.

----------


## nkr

Δεν φταιει μονο η ταχυτητα του αλλα και η συντηρηση που του εχουν κανει εσωτερικα και εξωτερικα.

----------


## nickosps

> Παρατηρωντας σημερα αρκετα συχνα την ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ διαπιστωσα οτι την πανε τσιμπημενη.Ακατεβατα τα 17 μιλια που τα περναγε μαλιστα πολλες φορες με μεσο ορο τα 17,2 ενω εφτασε και 17,6 λιγο εξω απο την ΜΗΛΟ.


Μπράβο στην Ροδανθάρα μας! Μπορεί και παραπάνω, άντε να το δούμε!

----------


## marsant

> Βαπόρι 20 + μιλίων και να χαιρόμαστε που πάει με 17;; Φυσικό όταν πέρυσι με το ζόρι πήγαινε 16.


Φιλε japan με το ζορι τα 16 μιλια δεν τα πηγαινε ποτε το ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ.Περσυ απλα το πηγαιναν με 16 λογω των τιμων που ειχαν τα πετρελαια και παρολα αυτα τα 17 τα εποιανε σε καθε ταξιδι του.Απο εκει και περα η κανονικη του υπηρεσιακη του φετος ειναι 16,6 που ειναι πολυ οικονομικο ετσι.Τον τελευταιο καιρο του τσιμπανε λιγακι την υπηρεσιακη του και ειναι τωρα στα 17 και φτανει μερικες φορες τα 17,5.Σιγουρα δεν χαιρομαστε για ενα βαπορι που ηταν παλια απο τα πιο γρηγορα,ομως ξαφνιαζομαστε ευχαριστα που τουλαχιστον ανεβηκε η υπηρεσιακη του εστω και λιγο.Το καλοκαιρι σιγουρα θα ανεβει και αλλο παντως :Wink: , γιατι περσυ το καλοκαιρι δεν ηταν λιγες οι φορες που πηγαινε με 18 μιλια και μαλιστα ειχει φτασει και κοντα στα 19 οταν ειχε ποιασει 2 φορες τα 18,7.

----------


## nickosps

Μαρίνο, κοίτα τι βρήκα στο internet!!! :Very Happy:  Τις έχεις ξαναδεί? Γράφει ότι είναι στη Σάμο το 2006.Ειδικά η πρώτη είναι πολύ ωραία! Πηγή: http://www.faergejournalen.dk/

----------


## nkr

Μπραβο φιλε πολυ ωραιες φωτογραφιες. :Very Happy:

----------


## marsant

Φιλε nickops μου αρεσουν πολυ οι φωτογραφιες που βρισκεις και τις ανεβαζεις για μας,γιατι παντα τις ανεβαζεις με τον βαπορα στα λευκα του που μου αρεσε και εμενα πιο πολυ!

----------


## DAFEL

ΑΠΟ 16 ΙΟΥΝΙΟΥ ΠΑΡΟΝΑΞΙΑ ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ ΝΑΤΟ ΧΟΡΤΑΣΟΥΜΕ ΕΤΣΙ ΕΜΑΘΑ

----------


## marsant

> ΑΠΟ 16 ΙΟΥΝΙΟΥ ΠΑΡΟΝΑΞΙΑ ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ ΝΑΤΟ ΧΟΡΤΑΣΟΥΜΕ ΕΤΣΙ ΕΜΑΘΑ


 
Mαλιστα λογικο μου ακουγεται.Ετσι και αλλιως περσυ πηγε πολυ καλα αν και ειχε και το Πρεβελης αντιπαλο στην βραδυνη ζωνη καθε μερα.Φετος απο οτι φαινεται θα ειναι μονο του μιας και δεν υπαρχει αλλος....παιχτης για βραδυ ΑΛΛΑ μην ξεχναμε οτι μπηκαν Παρο-Ναξο το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ ενω και Σαντορινη μπηκε και το BLUE STAR 2.Οπως και να το κανουμε ο καπτα Μακης το βαζει στην κατα την γνωμη μου πιο δυσκολη γραμμη του Αιγαιου με τον πιο μεγαλο ανταγωνισμο απο νεα και πολυ γρηγορα πλοια.Θα δειξει..

----------


## Vortigern

Μακαρι αυτο το πλοιο να ερχοταν Δυτικες.......

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Φίλε nickops οι φωτογραφίες που βρήκες είναι πολύ όμορφες!Μάλιστα είναι η πρώτη φορά που βλέπω φωτογραφίες του Βάπορα στο τόπο καταγωγής μου! *

----------


## Vortigern

Για τους marsant kai nikosps 
απο την τοτε αφηξη του στην Σιφνο....

Σιγα σιγα θα της εξαντλησω......


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 36483

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 36484

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 36485

----------


## scoufgian

τελειες φωτογραφιες............

----------


## alcaeos

γεια σου ρε Θανο με τα ωραια σου!!!!!!!

----------


## marsant

Φιλε Θανο μας εστειλες απογευματιατικο:grin:.Να σαι καλα σε ευχαριστω πολυ!Ειναι σπανιες οι φωτογραφιες σου γιατι απο την Σιφνο δεν ξερουμε αν θα ξαναπερασει η ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ.

----------


## Vortigern

Nα ειστε καλα παιδια ευχαριστω.!!

Μαρινο ευχαριστω και θα ηθελα πολυ να ξαναπερασει

----------


## DAFEL

ΜΑΣ ΠΗΡΕΣ ΤΟ ΚΟΡΑΗ ΚΑΛΕ ΜΟΥ ΦΙΛΕ ΣΤΙΣ ΔΥΤΙΚΕΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΘΑ ΕΧΩ ΤΗ ΡΟΔΑΝΘΑΡΑ ΑΠΟ 16 ΙΟΥΝΙΟΥ ΠΑΡΟΝΑΞΙΑ ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΙ

----------


## nkr

Και χαιρεσε φιλε μου αφου το κανει σε 12 ωρες το πλοιο.

----------


## DAFEL

ΠΟΙΟ ΜΕΓΑΛΟ  Κ Α Λ Ο Τ Α Ξ Ι Δ Ο 18 ΜΙΛΙΑ ΘΑ ΠΑΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΔΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΥ ΛΥΝΕΙ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΑΥΤΟΚΙΝΗΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΕΜΠΟΡΕΥΜΑΤΑ

----------


## nkr

Ενταξει για τα αμαξια και τα εμπορευματα ειναι καλο αλλα απο επιβατικη κιναση αστα.

----------


## DAFEL

ΦΙΛΕ ΠΕΡΣΙ ΕΣΚΙΣΕ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΧΕ ΑΠΕΝΑΝΤΙ ΤΟ ΠΡΕΒΕΛΗ

----------


## nkr

Απο αποψη επιβατικης κινησης η απο εμπορευματα?

----------


## DAFEL

ΑΠΟ ΠΑΡΟ ΚΑΙ ΕΠΙΒΑΤΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΦΟΡΤΗΓΑ

----------


## marsant

Θα συμφωνησω απολυτα με τον φιλο DAFEL.Περσυ και εμενα μου εκανε μεγαλη εντυπωση η κινηση που ειχε το ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ.Δεν ειναι τυχαιο που εκανε μεχρι και εκτακτα για Παρο-Ναξο, δεν εχανε τετοια μπονους ο καπτα Μακης.Απο εκει και περα ειχε το 35% της πιτας στα φορτηγα για την παροναξια!!Απο κοσμο ποτε δεν επεφτε κατω απο 500 επιβατες ενω χτυπαγε πολλα πρωτοκολλα.Θυμαμαι δουλεψε πολυ με την ΙΟ.

----------


## nickosps

Φίλε Θάνο οι φωτογραφίες που ανεβάζεις είναι πάντα καταπληκτικές, ιδιαίτερα από τον τόπο σου! Αλλά ρε φίλε αυτές με την αγαπημένη μας Ροδανθάρα, για εμάς είναι το τοπ! Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ!
Υ.Γ. Πέρσι το καλοκαίρι που πήγα Νάξο μαζί της ήταν τίγκα από κόσμο όλες τις μέρες! Μου το είπε ο Α' μηχανικός της. (Καταπληκτικός άνθρωπος, ας είναι καλά)

----------


## nkr

Ειναι λογικο να εχει κινηση εφοσον και τα τρια νησια εχουν τουρισμο αλλα στην πλειοψηφια τους ειναι τουριστες που δεν γνωριζουν το πλοιο.

----------


## marsant

> Ειναι λογικο να εχει κινηση εφοσον και τα τρια νησια εχουν τουρισμο αλλα στην πλειοψηφια τους ειναι τουριστες που δεν γνωριζουν το πλοιο.


Ε και τι με αυτο που λες?Γιατι τα αλλα πλοια δηλαδη τα ξερουν οι τουριστες?Η νομιζεις οτι δεν ξερουν πριν μπουν στο πλοιο ποσες ωρες κανει το καραβι που εχουν επιλεξει για τον προορισμο τους?

----------


## nkr

Οι Ελληνες σιγουρα ξερουν και επιλεγουν το γρηγοροτερο και για αυτο στα αλλα πλοια πηγαινουν οι τουριστες.

----------


## speedrunner

> Ε και τι με αυτο που λες?Γιατι τα αλλα πλοια δηλαδη τα ξερουν οι τουριστες?Η νομιζεις οτι δεν ξερουν πριν μπουν στο πλοιο ποσες ωρες κανει το καραβι που εχουν επιλεξει για τον προορισμο τους?


Τις περισσότερες φορές δεν ξέρουν, το έχω ζήσει άπειρες φορές

----------


## marsant

Παιδια σοβαρευτειτε λιγακι, τι θα κατσουμε τωρα να αναλυσουμε αν ηξεραν το καραβι η οχι?Ειναι δυνατον?Αμα ειναι να καθομαστε σε καθε ντοκο που δενει το καθε βαπορι και να μοιραζουμε ερωτηματολογια γιατι επελεξαν το καθε βαπορι.Ενα ειναι το νοημα το ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ πηγε παρα πολυ καλα περσυ με μεγαλες πληροτητες, τωρα πως και γιατι το επελεξαν δεν βγαζει πουθενα, και επειδη εγω κατεβαινα κατω στο λιμανι αρκετες φορες για να το δω, εβλεπα αλλα πλοια(δεν λεω ονοματα) που εβγαζαν πολυ πιο λιγο κοσμο.Μην ξεχναμε το σημαντικοτερο δεν ηταν μονοπωλιο οπως ειναι αλλα πλοια σε πολλες γραμμες, αυτο και μονο του τα λεει ολα....

----------


## nickosps

Πάμε λοιπόν σιγά σιγά (ευχαριστώ captain) να δούμε κάτι που (ξανα)βρήκα στο internet! Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά στους marsant,Leo,voyager,Nissos Mykonos και heraklion... :Very Happy:  Πηγή:http://www.massey.zetnet.co.uk/

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Νομιζω οτι πρεπει οι φιλοι της ΝΕλ και της GA ferries πρεπει να ακονισουν τις μηχανες τους γιατι θα δουμε ροδανθη στο λιμανι της μυτιληνης!

----------


## Speedkiller

Tι υπονοείς φίλε μου???:roll:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Νομιζω οτι πρεπει οι φιλοι της ΝΕλ και της GA ferries πρεπει να ακονισουν τις μηχανες τους γιατι θα δουμε ροδανθη στο λιμανι της μυτιληνης!


Δεν υπονοω τιποτα νομιζω! :Smile:

----------


## Speedkiller

Ok!Να το θεσω αλλιώς λοιπόν! :Smile: Μιλάμε για επίσκεψη-έκπληξη η για αρχή μιας σειράς επισκέψεων?

----------


## Leo

Από το πρωί το κρατώ, θα το πω όμως και ο νοών νοείτο. Τα χάπια δεν προκαλούν μόνο δηλητηρίαση αλλά σώζουν και ζωές  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## DAFEL

ΑΜΑ ΣΩΖΟΥΝ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΥΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΑΝΕΡΓΙΑ ΚΑΛΑ ΕΚΑΝΕ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΠΗΡΕ.ΝΑ ΣΩΘΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΟΣ ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΤΟΥ.ΓΙΑ ΣΚΕΨΟΥ ΦΙΛΕ ΠΟΣΑ ΤΟΥ ΧΡΩΣΤΟΥΝ.

----------


## Νaval22

να παέι να κανει τι? στους επιβάτες δεν μπορεί να κάνει τπτ,στα φόρτηγα υπάρχουν άλλα 4 πλοία με καλές χωρητικότητες οπότε?

----------


## DriFterPanos

Πλάκα κάνετε βρε παιδιά...? :Confused:

----------


## sylver23

καλα βρε παιδια αφηστε τον να παει πρωτα και μετα συζηταμε.Πριν λιγο καιρο παραπονιομασταν οτι δεν εχει πλοια η γραμμη ,τωρα που εχει παλι??

----------


## DriFterPanos

Αφού χρειαζόμαστε και άλλα πλοία γιατί δεν βάλανε το Θεόφιλο στη γραμμή??

----------


## MYTILENE

> Αφού χρειαζόμαστε και άλλα πλοία γιατί δεν βάλανε το Θεόφιλο στη γραμμή??


 Δε θέλω να το πώ αλλά θα το πώ.......Δεν τον βάλανε επείδη ο ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ ήταν προγραμματισμένος να μπεί αλλού εδώ και καιρό :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## marsant

ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ πριν 2 εβδομαδες λυνοντας καβους απο Σαντορινη και ετοιμο να χαραξει ροτα για Ηρακλειο.Αφιερωμενη σε ολους και εξαιρετικα στον nickops.

----------


## alcaeos

> ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ πριν 2 εβδομαδες λυνοντας καβους απο Σαντορινη και ετοιμο να χαραξει ροτα για Ηρακλειο.Αφιερωμενη σε ολους και εξαιρετικα στον nickops.


   Εξαιρετική φωτογραφία φίλε να σε καλά ,,αυτη η φωτογραφία είναι για περιοδικο

----------


## f/b kefalonia

Πολυ ομορφη φωτογραφια!!!!Μια κυρια η ροδανθη!!!! :Wink:

----------


## sea_serenade

Δύο πράγματα μπορεί να κάνει κάποιος με αυτή τη φωτό:

1ον Να την κορνιζάρει και
2ον Να την στείλει με courier στον καπτά Μάκη να τη βάλει στο γραφείο του

¶ψογη δουλειά!!!

----------


## marsant

Σας ευχαριστω πολυ παιδια να σται καλα!

----------


## Leo

Για τους φίλους marasnt & nickosps η *Ροδάνθη* βάζει τ' άσπρα!!

----------


## marsant

Να σαι καλα Leo μακαρι να την ξαναφωτογραφιζαμε ετσι ακριβως.

----------


## nickosps

Κύριοι ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ! Να είστε καλά! Είστε απίθανοι!!! (Να σας πω: Γιατί δεν πάτε σε κανένα διαγωνισμό φωτογραφίας? Αφού το 'χετε!! :Very Happy: ) Ευχαριστώ και πάλι!!

----------


## mike_rodos

30 λεπτά (16:45) μετά την αναχώρηση της από το λιμάνι της Ρόδου, η ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ περνάει ανοιχτά του νησιού με προορισμό την Κάρπαθο, για τους φίλους marsant, nickops και ben brouce! 

DSCN0987.jpg

DSCN0992.jpg

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

Τελιες φωτο ευχαριστω πολλι !!!

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Μπράβο Μιχάλη πολύ καλή δουλειά!Σε ευχαριστούμε!*

----------


## marsant

Φιλε mike για αλλη μια φορα ζωγραφισες με τον φακο σου και μας χαρισες τις πανεμορφες φωτογραφιες, να σαι καλα!

----------


## nkr

Καταπληκτικες οι φωτογραφιες σου φιλε με την rodanti.

----------


## nickosps

Ευχαριστούμε για τις φωτογραφίες από το σμαραγδένιο νησί! Να 'σαι καλά!

----------


## marsant

Παμε να δουμε σημερινες φωτογραφιες της ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ στην Σαντορινη τραβηγμενες πριν 1 ωρα.Αφιερωμενες στην μεγαλη παρεα του Ναυτιλια.gr και εξαιρετικα στους Mike rodos,nickops,Leo,dimitris,nissos mykonos,sea senerade,vortigern.

Εδω κανει την εμφανιση του στον Αθηνιο


Ριχνει αγκυρες


Σε μολις 5 λεπτα ειναι ετοιμο και ευθυγραμμισμενο και ετοιμο να δεσει

----------


## marsant

Kαι εδω η αναχωρηση του


Βαζει πλωρη για Μηλο


Καμαρωτο διασχιζει τον κολπο των φηρων..

----------


## ROVINSONAS

Φοβερές οι φωτογραφίες σου!! Αλλά και το Ροδάνθη μια κούκλα είναι!! Ένα από τα πιο όμαρφα πλόια που κυκλοφορουν!!

----------


## DAFEL

ΚΟΥΚΛΑΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΒΑΠΟΡΑΣ ΝΟ 1

----------


## nickosps

¶ψογος όπως πάντα!!! :Very Happy:  Είχαμε κατέβει κάτω σήμερα εεε? Μπράβο φίλε, πολύ ωραίες λήψεις! Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## mike_rodos

Ευχαριστώ πολύ marsant!!!

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> Παμε να δουμε σημερινες φωτογραφιες της ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ στην Σαντορινη τραβηγμενες πριν 1 ωρα.Αφιερωμενες στην μεγαλη παρεα του Ναυτιλια.gr και εξαιρετικα στους Mike rodos,nickops,Leo,dimitris,nissos mykonos,sea senerade,vortigern...


*Ωραίος ο Μαρίνος!!Μπράβο φίλε πολύ όμορφες φωτογραφίες!!Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ!!!*

----------


## nkr

Πολυ ωραιες φωτογραφιες σου φιλε με το RODANTHI απο την πατριδα. :Very Happy:  :Wink:

----------


## plori

Για φανταστείται αυτό το βαπόρι να ήταν σε μια εταιρεία που να μην είχε αυτά τα υπαρξιακά προβλήματα και να είχε την περιποιήση που θέλει κάθε βαπόρι από την "κορφή μέχρι τα νύχια" που λένε, πως θα ήταν!!Είναι νομίζω απο τα λίγα "βαριά" βαπόρια (με την καλή έννοια) που λένε οι νησιώτες.

----------


## marsant

Σας ευχαριστω πολυ παιδια για τα καλα σας λογια!
Φιλε plori συμφωνω 100% μαζι σου αν αυτο το βαπορι ηταν σε μια αλλη εταιρια αυτη την στιγμη εκτος οτι θα ηταν πιο περηποιημενο θα εβαζε πολλα βαπορια κατω ακομα και τωρα.Τι να κανουμε ομως ανηκει στον καπτα Μακη ο οποιος εκεινος το εφερε και το εκανε κουκλα μεσα εξω και ηταν πραγματικα αχτυπητο στην εποχη του.Επισης ειναι απο τους εφοπλιστες ο οποιος κραταει τα βαπορια του και δεν τα στελνει για σκραπ, γιατι μπορει αμα ηταν σε αλλη εταιρια να ηταν καλυτερα μπορει ομως και να ηταν πολυ χειροτερα τα πραγματα.

----------


## marsant

Αλλες 2 φωτογραφιες της Ροδανθαρας στο περασμα της προχθες απο την Σαντορινη.Αφιερωμενες στους ROVINSONAS,DAFEL,nkr,plori, που τους αρεσει.

Οι πανεμορφες τσιμινιερες του..


Σηκωνοντας τις αγκυρες..

----------


## dimitris

Μαρινο ευχαριστουμε πολυ!!! ο ερωτας κι ο βηχας δεν κρυβονται :Wink:  :Very Happy:

----------


## ROVINSONAS

Σ΄ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε marsant για την αφιέρωση!! Αυτό το πλοίο μου προκαλεί μεγάλο θαυμασμό!! Ειναι πραγματικά πολύ ομορφο!!

----------


## plori

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ!!!!!

----------


## DAFEL

Ρ Ο Δ Α Ν Θ Α ΡΑ  Β Α Π Ο Ρ Α  ΕΡΩΤΑ ΜΕΓΑΛΕ

----------


## nickosps

Ακόμα μια φορά άψογος ο Μαρίνος! Αλλά και η κούκλα είναι πανέμορφη όπως πάντα!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Leo

Για όλους τους λάτρεις της Ροδάνθης μιά *κατάπλωρη* βγαίνοντας απο τον Πειραιά.

----------


## nkr

Καταπληκτικες οι φωτογραφιες σου φιλε Vortigern της RODANTHI ευχαριστω και ιδιαιτερα που ειναι απο την πατριδα.

----------


## f/b kefalonia

Πολυ ομορφες φωτογραφιες απο ολουσ!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## helatros68

Το Ροδανθη πριν λιγα λεπτα στον Σαρωνικο (1.5.2009)

----------


## nkr

Φιλε καταπληκτικες φωτογραφιες πρεπει να εχεις στησει κανονικο παρατηρητιριο. :Very Happy:  :Smile:

----------


## Thanasis89

Μια από τις μούσες του Καπτα Μάκη, Ροδάνθη ! Φωτογραφημένη στο λιμάνι του Ηρακλείου χθες... Φυσικά στο marsant η κούκλα αλλά και στους λάτρεις της !

----------


## nickosps

Φίλε Θανάση, εμείς οι λάτρεις της Ροδανθάρας σε ευχαριστούμε για την ανταπόκριση από το Ηράκλειο!! Να 'σαι καλά!!

----------


## marsant

Να σαι καλα φιλε Θαναση, σε ευχαριστω πολυ:wink:

----------


## nickosps

Ας δούμε μία άποψη της "περίφημης" πισίνας...Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά στον marsant και στους λάτρεις του πλοίου...Πηγή: http://www.flickr.com/

----------


## marsant

> Ας δούμε μία άποψη της "περίφημης" πισίνας...Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά στον marsant και στους λάτρεις του πλοίου...Πηγή: http://www.flickr.com/


Να σαι καλα nickops, αν και εχει να μπει νερο στην πισινα 2 χρονια(δηλαδη τωρα ειναι σχεδον βιτρινα) ομορφαινει πολυ το χωρο.Γενικα ολα τα εξωτερικα ντεκ του βαποριου ειναι πολυ ομορφα και μαρτυρανε οτι το πλοιο ηταν πολυ μπροστα απο τα αλλα πλοια της εποχης του..

----------


## thanos75

> Να σαι καλα nickops, αν και εχει να μπει νερο στην πισινα 2 χρονια(δηλαδη τωρα ειναι σχεδον βιτρινα) ομορφαινει πολυ το χωρο.Γενικα ολα τα εξωτερικα ντεκ του βαποριου ειναι πολυ ομορφα και μαρτυρανε οτι το πλοιο ηταν πολυ μπροστα απο τα αλλα πλοια της εποχης του..


 Δεν σου κρύβω φίλε μου πως μου κάνει ψιλοεντύπωση πως πριν μόλις 2 χρόνια άνοιγαν την πισίνα...Πριν περίπου 8 χρόνια που είχα ταξιδέψει που ταξίδεψα για τελευταία φορά, μέλος του πληρώματος μου είχε πει σαρκαστικά πως είναι "διακοσμητική" πλέον! Συμφωνώ πάντως απόλυτα μαζί σου πως το πλοίο αυτό ήταν πολύ μπροστά για την εποχή του και ως ένα σημείο έφερε νέα δεδομένα στην ακτοπλοία μας το 1990

----------


## thanos75

Είχε ακουστεί (νομίζω μάλιστα είχε περάσει και ΣΑΣ) δρομολόγησή του το καλοκαίρι για Χίο-Μυτιλήνη...Θα γίνει τελικά, και εάν ναι πότε ξεκινάει δρομολόγια?

----------


## marsant

Οχι μονο το ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ αλλα και το ΑΝΘΗ ΜΑΡΙΝΑ.Αρχες Ιουνιου λογικα θα ξεκινησουν και λεω λογικα γιατι απο τον καπτα Μακη ολα πρεπει να τα περιμενουμε μιας και αλλαζει γνωμες στο αψε σβησε.

----------


## thanos75

> Οχι μονο το ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ αλλα και το ΑΝΘΗ ΜΑΡΙΝΑ.Αρχες Ιουνιου λογικα θα ξεκινησουν και λεω λογικα γιατι απο τον καπτα Μακη ολα πρεπει να τα περιμενουμε μιας και αλλαζει γνωμες στο αψε σβησε.


 Σ'ευχαριστώ Μαρίνο για την άμεση απάντηση...Το είχα ακούσει και για το ΑΝΘΗ ΜΑΡΙΝΑ! Πάντως απορία θα μου μείνει 5 πλοία από Πειραιά για Χίο-Μυτιλήνη (ΛΙΣΣΟΣ, ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ, ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ, ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ, ΑΝΘΗ ΜΑΡΙΝΑ) πώς θα τα βγάλουν πέρα και τί μερίδιο κίνησης θα έχει το καθένα! Συμφωνά βέβαια απόλυτα πως ο καπτα-Μάκης είναι απρόβλεπτος οπότε όλα να τα περιμένουμε

----------


## DriFterPanos

Πάντως αυτό θα ανεβάσει τα επίπεδα ανταγωνισμού μεταξύ των εταιριών… κάτι που συμφέρει αρκετά εμάς τους μυτιληνιούς!  :Smile:

----------


## Thanasis89

Αυτό γουστάρω στον καπτα Μάκη ! Μπορεί να μην φημίζεται για τις υπηρεσίες που προσφέρει στην ακτοπλοΐα, αλλά έχει ένα πείσμα και μια "μαγκιά" που τον κάνει να είναι παρόν (παρόλο που αυτό δεν αρέσει σε πολλούς) ! Μεγάλο πράγμα... Η μοναδική παραδοσιακή ναυτιλιακή ! 

Μακάρι να γυρίσει ο τροχός !

----------


## marsant

Και εγω πραγματικα του βγαζω το καπελο.Μπορει να εχει μερικα αρνητικα η εταιρια του αλλα ειναι ο μονος που κρατιεται εδω και χρονια χωρις να εχει συνεταιρους αλλες εταιριες, ειναι απο τους λιγους που κατεβαινει στο λιμανι ακομα και κανει τα κουμαντα του :mrgreen:, και οπως σωστα λεει ο φιλος Θανασης ο μοναδικος παραδοσιακος που εχει μενει.Δεν τον λενε αδικα γατο και αρχοντα του λιμανιου,αφου καταφερνει να γεμιζει τα βαπορια του με νταλικες μεχρι τα μπουνια και οι κινησεις του παντα ειναι αστραπιαιες.Μακαρι να κανει ανανεωση σιγα σιγα!

----------


## MILTIADIS

παλικαρι και καλος καραβοκυρης! :Smile: υπαρχει ομως και αλλος ενας παραδοσιακος ακομα,ο μιμης ο αγουδημος μην τον ξεχναμε κ αυτον. :Wink:

----------


## nkr

Το εχει φαινεται το επωνυμο να ειναι παλικαρια και καραβοκυρηδες.

----------


## nkr

Μια φωτογραφια αφιερωμενη στους λατρεις του καραβιου και ιδιαιτερα στον marsant που του αρεσει το καραβι.

----------


## opelmanos

Πολύ ωραία φωτό.Μήπως υπάρχει καμία που να καπνίζει έντονα(ξεκίνημα μηχανών π.χ)?

----------


## marsant

Σε ευχαριστω πολυ φιλε nkr να σαι καλα!

----------


## marsant

> Πολύ ωραία φωτό.Μήπως υπάρχει καμία που να καπνίζει έντονα(ξεκίνημα μηχανών π.χ)?


 
Παρε μια οταν εκανε αναποδα πριν 2 εβδομαδες στην Σαντορινη

----------


## opelmanos

Σε ευχαριστώ για τη φωτό πολύ ωραία δεν το συζητώ,αλλά δεν φαίνεται να είναι τόσο φανατική καπνίστρια η Ροδάνθη,όσο την Ρομίλντα και την Νταλιάνα...

----------


## marsant

H αληθεια ειναι οτι εψαχνα στο αρχειο μου να βρω καμια να καπνιζει πολυ:mrgreen: αλλα δεν βρηκα, η καπνα που πεταει ειναι πολυ λογικη.Προσεχει την υγεια της η Ροδανθη:lol:

----------


## marsant

Η ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ χτυπησε σημερα *18* κομβους.

----------


## Speedkiller

Ελπίζω να μην τους χτύπησε πολύ κ πονέσαν...  :Razz: :mrgreen:Μήπως κάνει πρόβα για Χίο Μυτιλήνη??Λέω γω τώρα... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## xidianakis

Να ρωτήσω κ εγώ κάτι? Με τα δεδομένα που έχουμε μέχρι τώρα, η ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ κ' η ΑΝΘΗ ΜΑΡΙΝΑ πάνε για ΧΙΟ-ΛΕΣΒΟ. Η ΝΤΑΛΙΑΝΑ κ' η ΜΙΛΕΝΑ θα πάρουν την γραμμή που είχαν πέρσυ, τότε ποιό πλοίο θα πάρει την γραμμή που έχει τώρα η ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ?

----------


## marsant

> Ελπίζω να μην τους χτύπησε πολύ κ πονέσαν... :mrgreen:Μήπως κάνει πρόβα για Χίο Μυτιλήνη??Λέω γω τώρα...


Κοιτα και εμενα αυτο μου ηρθε στο μυαλο βλεπωντας τον μεσο ορο του που ηταν στα 17,5.Δεν νομιζω ομως να ανεβαινει Χιο-μυτιληνη με πανω απο 17,5.Μαλλον το κοβω με 17-17,5 το πολυ να το βαλει στη την νεα του γραμμη.

----------


## nkr

Στην Σαντορινη δεν μπορω να καταλαβω γιατι δεν εκανε αυτες τις ταχυτητες?

----------


## DAFEL

ΘΑ ΤΙΣ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΦΕΤΟΣ ΣΤΟ ΒΡΑΔΥΝΟ ΠΑΡΟΝΑΞΙΑΣ ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗΣ ΕΠΙΜΕΝΩ

----------


## hsw

> Να ρωτήσω κ εγώ κάτι? Με τα δεδομένα που έχουμε μέχρι τώρα, η ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ κ' η ΑΝΘΗ ΜΑΡΙΝΑ πάνε για ΧΙΟ-ΛΕΣΒΟ. Η ΝΤΑΛΙΑΝΑ κ' η ΜΙΛΕΝΑ θα πάρουν την γραμμή που είχαν πέρσυ, τότε ποιό πλοίο θα πάρει την γραμμή που έχει τώρα η ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ?


Το Ιεράπετρα μάλλον.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΡΟΔΑΝΤΗΙ στην συμη το 2006

rodanti trip 2 apr (34).JPG

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*F/B Ροδάνθη*...έτοιμο να εισέλθει στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά...
Χαρισμένη στον φίλο Marsant.

O255.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*F/B Ροδάνθη*...μόλις έχει εισέλθει στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά...
Κι αυτή χαρισμένη στον φίλο Marsant.

O256.jpg

----------


## marsant

Εισαι απιστευτος, οτι και να πουμε ειναι λιγο!Να σαι καλα σε ευχαριστω πολυ:wink:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Marsant εγω με τη σειρα μου βαζω αυτη τη φωτο!

rodanthi (76).JPG

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Η μηπως προτιμας αυτη?

rodanthi (152).JPG

----------


## marsant

Γεια σου BEN με τα ωραια σου!

----------


## nickosps

Κι είχε αρχίσει να με πιάνει κατάθλιψη...! Παιδιά σας ευχαριστώ πάααρα πολύ! Είστε φοβεροί.

----------


## nikosnasia

Από την μία και μοναδική νομίζω μέχρι σήμερα επίσκεψη του στο λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης στις 15 Ιουνίου του 1997.
Pict19970615.jpg

----------


## marsant

Ιστορικη φωτογραφια και ντοκουμεντο οπως αλλωστε ολες οι φωτογραφιες σου!Για την ιστορια εχει ξαναπερασει το 2003 οταν εφτασε μεχρι την Καβαλα, και φετος θα περναει απο την ομορφη Μυτιληνη ολο το καλοκαιρι.

----------


## Dimitrisvolos

> Ιστορικη φωτογραφια και ντοκουμεντο οπως αλλωστε ολες οι φωτογραφιες σου!Για την ιστορια εχει ξαναπερασει το 2003 οταν εφτασε μεχρι την Καβαλα, και φετος θα περναει απο την ομορφη Μυτιληνη ολο το καλοκαιρι.


 Εχει ανακοινωθει τπτ περισσοτερο απο τη εταιρεια ? Για δρομολογια κτλ ?

----------


## marsant

Ανακοινωση δεν υπαρχει ακομα για το ποτε ξεκιναει, αλλα πιστευω αρχες Ιουνιου θα εχει μπει.

----------


## nikosnasia

Αφιερωμένη στον marsant & ιδιαίτερα στη Ν.Σμύρνη που πέρασα όμορφα φοιτητικά χρόνια.
Τότε δεν έτυχε να συνατηθούν τα αδέλφια στην Μυτιλήνη. Ελπίζω η συνάντηση να γίνει φέτος το καλοκαίρι.
Η τότε συνάντηση έγινε με το ΑΝΕΜΟΣ του Νομικού.
Pict1997041.jpg

----------


## Speedkiller

> Αφιερωμένη στον marsant & ιδιαίτερα στη Ν.Σμύρνη που πέρασα όμορφα φοιτητικά χρόνια.
> Τότε δεν έτυχε να συνατηθούν τα αδέλφια στην Μυτιλήνη. Ελπίζω η συνάντηση να γίνει φέτος το καλοκαίρι.
> Η τότε συνάντηση έγινε με το ΑΝΕΜΟΣ του Νομικού.
> Pict1997041.jpg



Γράφεις ιστορία...... :Cool:

----------


## marsant

Εσενα πρεπει καποιος να σε μαζεψει, καλα εγω ειμαι 23 χρονων αλλα υπαρχουν και ανθρωποι μεγαλυτεροι που μπορουν να παθουν τπτ.Περα απο την πλακα σε ευχαριστω πολυ, να σαι καλα να μας χαριζεις καθε φορα τετοιες ομορφες στιγμες.Χαιρομαι ιδιαιτερα που εσηζες ομορφες στιγμες στην Ν.Σμυρνη.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Φιλε nikosnasia  υπεροχα ντοκουμεντα Μπραβο!

----------


## opelmanos

> Αφιερωμένη στον marsant & ιδιαίτερα στη Ν.Σμύρνη που πέρασα όμορφα φοιτητικά χρόνια.
> Τότε δεν έτυχε να συνατηθούν τα αδέλφια στην Μυτιλήνη. Ελπίζω η συνάντηση να γίνει φέτος το καλοκαίρι.
> Η τότε συνάντηση έγινε με το ΑΝΕΜΟΣ του Νομικού.
> Pict1997041.jpg


Ωραία η φωτό πατριώτη.Τι δρομολόγιο έκανε τότε η Ροδάνθη και τι η νυν Μυρτιδιώτισσα?

----------


## nikosnasia

ΤΟ ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ ΕΙΧΕ ΕΡΘΕΙ ΜΕ ΕΚΔΡΟΜΕΙΣ ΛΟΓΩ ΤΟΥ ΤΡΙΗΜΕΡΟΥ ΤΟΥ ΑΓΙΟΥ ΠΝΕΥΜΑΤΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΑΝΕΜΟΣ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΟΥΣΕ ΝΑ ΜΠΕΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ ΚΑΤΑΡΓΟΝΤΑΣ ΤΟ ΜΟΝΟΠΩΛΕΙΟ ΤΗΣ ΝΕΛ ΑΛΛΑ ΥΠΗΡΧΑΝ ΕΝΤΟΝΕΣ ΑΝΤΙΔΡΑΣΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΚΟΙΝΗΤΟΠΟΙΗΣΕΙΣ ΣΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ , ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΑΦΗΝΑΝ ΝΑ ΔΕΣΕΙ, ΕΚΟΒΑΝ ΤΟΥΣ ΚΑΒΟΥΣ ΤΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΓΕΝΙΚΑ ΓΙΝΟΤΑΝ ΧΑΜΟΣ. ΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΟΜΩΣ ΠΡΙΝ ΤΗΝ ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΗ ΜΕΡΑ ΤΗΣ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΑΣ. ΒΕΒΑΙΑ ΟΙ ΑΝΤΙΔΡΑΣΕΙΣ ΕΦΕΡΑΝ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΔΕΝ ΕΜΕΙΝΕ ΣΤΗΝ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ.

----------


## opelmanos

> ΤΟ ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ ΕΙΧΕ ΕΡΘΕΙ ΜΕ ΕΚΔΡΟΜΕΙΣ ΛΟΓΩ ΤΟΥ ΤΡΙΗΜΕΡΟΥ ΤΟΥ ΑΓΙΟΥ ΠΝΕΥΜΑΤΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΑΝΕΜΟΣ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΟΥΣΕ ΝΑ ΜΠΕΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ ΚΑΤΑΡΓΟΝΤΑΣ ΤΟ ΜΟΝΟΠΩΛΕΙΟ ΤΗΣ ΝΕΛ ΑΛΛΑ ΥΠΗΡΧΑΝ ΕΝΤΟΝΕΣ ΑΝΤΙΔΡΑΣΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΚΟΙΝΗΤΟΠΟΙΗΣΕΙΣ ΣΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ , ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΑΦΗΝΑΝ ΝΑ ΔΕΣΕΙ, ΕΚΟΒΑΝ ΤΟΥΣ ΚΑΒΟΥΣ ΤΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΓΕΝΙΚΑ ΓΙΝΟΤΑΝ ΧΑΜΟΣ. ΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΟΜΩΣ ΠΡΙΝ ΤΗΝ ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΗ ΜΕΡΑ ΤΗΣ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΑΣ. ΒΕΒΑΙΑ ΟΙ ΑΝΤΙΔΡΑΣΕΙΣ ΕΦΕΡΑΝ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΔΕΝ ΕΜΕΙΝΕ ΣΤΗΝ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ.


Αυτό δεν το ήξερα οτί το Μυρτιδιώτισσα προσπαθούσε να πάρει τη γραμμή ΧΙΟΥ-ΜΥΤΗΛΗΝΗΣ.Μάλιστα...Σε ευχαριστώ για την πληροφορία

----------


## DimitrisT

> ΤΟ ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ ΕΙΧΕ ΕΡΘΕΙ ΜΕ ΕΚΔΡΟΜΕΙΣ ΛΟΓΩ ΤΟΥ ΤΡΙΗΜΕΡΟΥ ΤΟΥ ΑΓΙΟΥ ΠΝΕΥΜΑΤΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΑΝΕΜΟΣ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΟΥΣΕ ΝΑ ΜΠΕΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ ΚΑΤΑΡΓΟΝΤΑΣ ΤΟ ΜΟΝΟΠΩΛΕΙΟ ΤΗΣ ΝΕΛ ΑΛΛΑ ΥΠΗΡΧΑΝ ΕΝΤΟΝΕΣ ΑΝΤΙΔΡΑΣΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΚΟΙΝΗΤΟΠΟΙΗΣΕΙΣ ΣΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ , ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΑΦΗΝΑΝ ΝΑ ΔΕΣΕΙ, ΕΚΟΒΑΝ ΤΟΥΣ ΚΑΒΟΥΣ ΤΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΓΕΝΙΚΑ ΓΙΝΟΤΑΝ ΧΑΜΟΣ. ΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΟΜΩΣ ΠΡΙΝ ΤΗΝ ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΗ ΜΕΡΑ ΤΗΣ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΑΣ. ΒΕΒΑΙΑ ΟΙ ΑΝΤΙΔΡΑΣΕΙΣ ΕΦΕΡΑΝ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΔΕΝ ΕΜΕΙΝΕ ΣΤΗΝ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ.


ποια χρονιά γινόταν όλα αυτα ?

----------


## marsant

Πριν λιγο η Ροδανθη εποιασε 18,3 την επομενη φορα αντε να το δουμε με 19!

----------


## nickosps

> Πριν λιγο η Ροδανθη εποιασε 18,3 την επομενη φορα αντε να το δουμε με 19!


 Μπράβο, μπράβο, μπράβο! Ναι άντε να το δούμε αφού το 'χει!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ροδανθη απο παλια με το σινιαλο μπροστα στην πλωρη πιο μεγαλο ,πιο περηφανο, πιο βαρυ! Χαρισμενη σε ολους εμας τους φιλους της εταιρειας του καπτα μακη marsant κτλ


film (69).jpg

----------


## marsant

TΕΛΟΣ BEN ΒRUCE κυριοι,τα παντα ολα τι να λεμε τωρα......Να σαι καλα αρχοντα σε ευχαριστω πολυ, το αρχειο σου ειναι μοναδικο!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Αμα υπαρχει ο μοναδικος αυτος πλοιοκτητης που επικροτει τις φωτο των πλοιων του και δεν στραβοκοιτα, τοτε ολοι εμεις γραφουμε με χαρα την ιστορια της GA FERRIES.Δεν ειναι τυχαιο το αρχοντας, ακομα και στις μερες μας

----------


## nikosnasia

ΣΤΗ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ ΣΤΙΣ 15/6/1997. ΑΠΟ ΤΟΤΕ ΔΕΝ ΕΤΥΧΕ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΞΑΝΑΔΩ ΣΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΜΑΣ.
Pict19970615.jpg

----------


## nickosps

Ben Bruce και nikosnasia σας ευχαριστούμε πολύ! Πραγματικά έχετε τρομερό αρχείο!

----------


## xidianakis

γνωριζει κανεις γιατι δεν κανει τα δρομολογια του η ροδανθουλα?? ετοιμαζεται για λεσβο ή υπαρχει αλλος λογος?

----------


## speedrunner

> γνωριζει κανεις γιατι δεν κανει τα δρομολογια του η ροδανθουλα?? ετοιμαζεται για λεσβο ή υπαρχει αλλος λογος?



Όπως έχουμε ξαναπεί αυτός είναι ο λόγος

----------


## opelmanos

> ΣΤΗ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ ΣΤΙΣ 15/6/1997. ΑΠΟ ΤΟΤΕ ΔΕΝ ΕΤΥΧΕ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΞΑΝΑΔΩ ΣΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΜΑΣ.
> Pict19970615.jpg


Kαι το 2004 έκανε δρομολόγια και ερχόταν

----------


## nickosps

marsant ο κορίτσαρος στον Πειραιά το 2004 στα λευκά πιθανόν σε εργασίες συντήρησης δίπλα από τον Διαγόρα με τα σινιάλα της ΔΑΝΕ ακόμα!

Πηγή: www.mattbarrett.net

----------


## marsant

> marsant ο κορίτσαρος στον Πειραιά το 2004 στα λευκά πιθανόν σε εργασίες συντήρησης δίπλα από τον Διαγόρα με τα σινιάλα της ΔΑΝΕ ακόμα!
> 
> Πηγή: www.mattbarrett.net


Nα σαι καλα φιλε nickops σε ευχαριστω, οντως εκανε συντηρηση τοτε με το μινιο να το μαρτυρα :Wink:

----------


## xidianakis

ποτε θα αρχισει παλι τα δρομολογια της αυτη η κοπελια?

----------


## sylver23

Οταν λυθούν τα θέματα που έχουν αναφέρει τα παιδιά στο θεμα της ga ferries.

Αυτα τα θέματα δεν αφορουν το κάθε πλοίο της ga ferries μεμονομένα αλλα συγκεντρωτικά την εταιρία .Οποτε το να γίνεται η ιδια ερώτηση στο θέμα του κάθε πλοιου της εταιρίας δεν υπαρχει λόγος

----------


## marsant

Να πουμε ενα χρονια πολλα στην ομορφη ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ που εχει σημερα την ονομαστικη της εορτη!Εδω και 20 ολοκληρα χρονια προσφερει ακαταπαυστα τις υπηρεσιες της, εχοντας περασει σχεδον απο ολα τα λιμανια του Αιγαιου.Τι αλλο να της ευχηθουμε?Μα φυσικα συντομα να ξεκινησει και παλι τα δρομολογια της!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Να πουμε ενα χρονια πολλα στην ομορφη ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ που εχει σημερα την ονομαστικη της εορτη!Εδω και 20 ολοκληρα χρονια προσφερει ακαταπαυστα τις υπηρεσιες της, εχοντας περασει σχεδον απο ολα τα λιμανια του Αιγαιου.Τι αλλο να της ευχηθουμε?Μα φυσικα συντομα να ξεκινησει και παλι τα δρομολογια της!!



Χρονια πολλα στο θρυλικο πλεον αυτο βαπορι  με 20 χρονια υπηρεσια σε αιγαιο αλλα και αδριατικη,το 1993.Ελπιζω σε μια καλη συνεχεια σε αυτο και στην εταιρεια του μια και ειμαστε fan

IMG_8333.JPG

Kαι μια φωτο βεβαια απο το κοντινο παρελθον

----------


## marsant

και αυτη απο εμενα αφιερωμενη σε οσους αγαπανε το πλοιο

----------


## DAFEL

ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΚΟΥΚΛΑΡΑ ΜΟΥ ΚΙ ΑΠΟ ΕΜΕΝΑ ΝΑ ΤΑΞΙΔΕΥΕΙΣ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΤΑ 60 ΣΟΥ

----------


## xidianakis

τα χρονια πολλα στο βαπορι κ απο εμενα!

----------


## nkr

Χρονια πολλα στην RODANTHARA μας και να μην ξαναδει τετοιες μερες σαν τις φετινες.

----------


## nickosps

Χρόνια πολλά βαπόραρε μας! Να ζήσεις και να ταξιδεύεις για χρόνια ακόμα!! :Very Happy:

----------


## opelmanos

Η κοπέλιά μας στις ομορφιές της.Μυτηλήνη Μάιος του 2004 Όταν έκανε την άγονη Πειραιά Πάρο -Νάξο-Αγ.Κύρηκο-Φουρνοι-Καρλόβασι -Βαθύ-Χίο-Μυτηλήνη-Λήμνο-Καβάλα.Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά στον *Μarsant:*
*Συνημμένο Αρχείο 45046*

----------


## marsant

Φιλε opelmanos σε ευχαριστω πολυ για την ξεχωριστη φωτο, εισαι αρχοντας!

----------


## nickosps

opelmanos πολύ όμορφη η φωτογραφία σου!

----------


## marsant

Η ωραια κυρια αυριο στις 20.00 σαλπαρει για Παρο-Ναξο-Ιο-Σαντορινη.Ολα αυτα βεβαια συμφωνα με το site του ΥΕΝ, οποτε καλο ειναι να κραταμε μια πισινη.Εδω να συνχαρω τον φιλο DAFEL που μας ελεγε εδω και πολυ καιρο οτι το ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ θα γυρισει παροναξια οπως και περσυ.

----------


## DAFEL

ΝΑ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ ΜΑΡΣΑΝΤ.ΑΜΑ ΛΑΤΡΕΥΕΙΣ ΚΑΤΙ ΤΟ ΚΥΝΗΓΑΣ ΚΑΤΑ ΠΟΔΑΣ ΜΗΝ ΤΟ ΧΑΣΕΙΣ

----------


## nickosps

Ανοίξαμε και το AIS μας! Ετοιμαστείτε για νέες φωτογραφίες!! :Very Happy:

----------


## xidianakis

σημερα βγαινει το προγραμμα του πλοιου... λογικα θα ισχυει αυτο που εχει το ΥΕΝ περασμενο τωρα!

----------


## f/b kefalonia

Η Ροδανθη με την παρεα της!!!!Αφιερωμενη στον nikosps που του αρεσει πολυ το βαπορι!!!

Picture 019 (Custom).jpg


Σορρυ για την ποιοτητα αλλα ο ηλιος δεν βοηθουσε καθολου και το ζουμ της μηχανης δεν ειναι και μεγαλο!

----------


## nickosps

Μια χαρά είναι η φωτογραφία και σε ευχαριστώ πολύ!! :Very Happy:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Ροδανθη*...
_Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_

rodanthi.jpg

----------


## marsant

Σε ευχαριστουμε πολυ για αυτα τα διαμαντια που μας προσφερεις καθημερινα:wink:

----------


## marsant

Σιγουρα θα φυγει αυριο το ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ οπως εγραψα το πρωι ,στις 20.00 για Παρο-Ναξο-Ιο-Σαντορινη καθως περαστηκαν και στο συστημα.Την Παρασκευη στο γυρισμο προς Πειραια δεν θα ποιασει την Ιο και συνεπως απο Σαντορινη θα παει Ναξο-Παρο.Καλα ταξιδια να εχει.

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

> Σε ευχαριστουμε πολυ για αυτα τα διαμαντια που μας προσφερεις καθημερινα:wink:


marsant εγω εχω ειδει οπλισι το πιστολι μου:lol:.. και το περιμενω να περασει το φαναρι του λιμανιου τις φολεγανδρου..
...

----------


## marsant

Σαββατο θα περασει απο Φολεγανδρο ετσι?Λογικα 3 φορες την εβδομαδα θα περναει.

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

> Σαββατο θα περασει απο Φολεγανδρο ετσι?Λογικα 3 φορες την εβδομαδα θα περναει.


Ναι το σαβατο νομιζω εχει αφιξει 11:40 και αναχορισει απο πειραια 11:59 λιγα μιλια θα πιγενει αλα τσπ ..τωρα αν ειναι 2 η 3 φορες τιν εβδομαδα δεν ξερω σιγουρα αλα νομιζω 2 θα ειναι ..

----------


## speedrunner

2 φορές την εβδομάδα κάθε Τρίτη και Παρασκευή στις 23:59 απο Πειραιά

----------


## Gregory K.

Το πλοιο ξεκινησε αποψε στις 20.00 το δρομολογιο του και ταξιδευει τωρα για Παρο...

Καλα ταξιδια και αντε και στα υπολοιπα να ξεκινανε σιγα σιγα....

----------


## Karavostasis

Η Ροδανθη απο τις 3.30 π.μ. που εφθασε στην Ιο,παραμενει ακομα εκει.Δεν θα συνεχισει για Σαντορινη?

----------


## Karavostasis

Συγνωμη.Λαθος συναγερμος.Το πλοιο εφθασε στις 6.30 στην Ιο.Μπερδευτηκα με τις ωρες  που δινει το ΑΙS.Και τωρα πλεει κανονικα για Σαντορινη.

----------


## Dimitrisvolos

Λιγο παλια το ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ την 28η ΟΚΤΩΒΡΙΟΥ 2007 έξοδος απο ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ
rodanthi2007.jpg

----------


## marsant

Οικογενειακο...προσπερασμα του ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ στο ΜΑΡΙΝΑ πριν λιγο.Ξεκινησε το ΜΑΡΙΝΑ στις 00.10 απο τον Πειραια και 5 λεπτα μετα το ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ, που αργοτερα τα ''εχωσε'' στην φιλικη τους κοντρα:grin:

----------


## NAXOS

ΓΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΦΙΛΟΥΣ ΤΗΣ ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗΣ ΟΡΙΣΤΕ ΜΕΡΙΚΕΣ ΦΩΤΟ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΠΡΙΝ ΛΙΓΑ ΛΕΠΤΑ ΑΦΙΞΗ ΤΗΣ ΣΤΗ ΝΑΞΟ

IMG_1574.JPG

IMG_1578.JPG

IMG_1579.JPG

IMG_1577.JPG

----------


## leonidas

> ΓΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΦΙΛΟΥΣ ΤΗΣ ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗΣ ΟΡΙΣΤΕ ΜΕΡΙΚΕΣ ΦΩΤΟ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΠΡΙΝ ΛΙΓΑ ΛΕΠΤΑ ΑΦΙΞΗ ΤΗΣ ΣΤΗ ΝΑΞΟ
> 
> IMG_1574.JPG
> 
> IMG_1578.JPG
> 
> IMG_1579.JPG
> 
> IMG_1577.JPG


Ουτε live webcamera να ησουν φιλε!
Αυτο θα πει live ρεπορταζ!
Ευχαριστουμε. :Very Happy:

----------


## Speedkiller

¶φιξη χθες στον πειραιά!
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 45952
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 45953

----------


## giannisk88

Πολύ ωραία η βαποράκλα!!! Είναι απο τα λίγα (αν οχι το μοναδικό) που θαυμάζω απο αυτή την εταιρία πλέον.
Μπράβο και στο speedkiller!!
Oσο για το φίλο με το όμορφο νησί του για username (βλ. Naxos)
θα συμφωνήσω με τον Leonidas. :Razz: :wink:

----------


## nickosps

Ευχαριστούμε για τα ρεπορτάζ! Να είστε καλά!

----------


## speedrunner

Και μερικές πριν από λίγο στην Φολέγανδρο.
DSC01850.JPG

DSC01853.JPG

DSC01855.JPG

DSC01857.JPG

DSC01859.JPG

----------


## speedrunner

Και η συνάντηση με το Super Jet κατά την άφιξη και το Speedrunner 4 κατά την αναχώρηση.
DSC01841.JPG

DSC01861.JPG

DSC01863.JPG

----------


## Dimitrisvolos

> Και μερικές πριν από λίγο στην Φολέγανδρο.


 Πολύ ωραίες . Πάντως στα καταστρώματα δεν φαινεται να έχει κοσμο . Εκτος αν αδειασε Παρο-ναξο-ιο ή Σκινο

----------


## marsant

Μπραβο παιδια πανεμορφες οι φωτογραφιες σας!Εχω μαθει οτι παει πολυ καλα απο και απο κοσμο!

----------


## aeolos

Σήμερα το πρωι στην ΙΟ
RODANTHI   IOS  27-6-2009   4.jpg

----------


## marsant

nickosps πριν 5 λεπτα εξω απο το σπιτι μου με πλωρη για Αναφη, αφιερωμενη σε σενα και στα παιδια που σημερα εκαναν φωτορεπορταζ στα νησια που περασε!(η ποιοτητα της φωτο δεν ειναι και η καλυτερη γιατ ο καιρος δεν βοηθουσε ηταν μουντος, και το πλοιο περασε αρκετα μακρια)

----------


## laz94

Πολύ ωραίες φωτο! Να 'σαι καλά!! :wink:

----------


## nickosps

Μα τι λες??? Οι φωτογραφίες είναι πάρα πολύ όμορφες!Πάνε για desktop!!! Να 'σαι καλά Μαρίνο, ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## DimitrisT

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τις ωραιότατες φωτογραφίες σας,να στε καλά.
Η Ροδάνθη εν πλω για Πειραιά,χτεσινή φωτο τραβηγμένη από το Νήσος Χίος.

----------


## marsant

> Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τις ωραιότατες φωτογραφίες σας,να στε καλά.
> Η Ροδάνθη εν πλω για Πειραιά,χτεσινή φωτο τραβηγμένη από το Νήσος Χίος.


Πανεμορφη φωτογραφια 5αστερη χαλαρα!

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Πανέμορφες φωτογραφίες από όλους παιδιά!!Σας ευχαριστούμε!!*

----------


## DimitrisT

Φίλοι μου Marsant και laz94 σας ευχαριστώ για τα σχολιά σας  :Wink: . Σας αφιερώνω την παρακάτω φωτο .
DSCF0762.jpg

----------


## marsant

Τα λογια περιτα, σε ευχαριστω πολυ:wink:

----------


## laz94

Ευχαριστώ πολύ! Να 'σαι καλά! Και αυτη η φωτο δεν πάει πίσω...πολύ καλή...

----------


## nickosps

Μπράβο Dimitri! Φανταστικές οι εν πλω φωτογραφίες σου!

----------


## eliasaslan

Μετά τις υπέροχες φωτογραφίες των aeolos, speedrunner, marsant kai dimitris T, ας ταξιδέψουμε στο λιμάνι της Ρόδου, το προηγούμενο καλοκαίρι...  :Very Happy:  Η κυρία μας κάνει επίδειξη γοητείας και δεν.. άντεξα στις προκλήσεις τις...  :Razz:  Την αφιερώνω στα παραπάνω μέλη, καθώς στον scoufgian, τον nikosps που του αρέσει πολύ το βαπόρι και σε όλους τους "τρελούς" λάτρεις της κυρίας του 1974, η οποία ομολογουμένως κρύβει αρκετά χρόνια και θα κρύψει ακόμη περισσότερα εάν συντηρείται και φροντίζεται καθημερινά περισσότερο...  :Cool: .

Ρόδος, λοιπόν, καλοκαίρι 2008...  :Wink: 

IMG_3186.JPG

----------


## Dimitrisvolos

> Μετά τις υπέροχες φωτογραφίες των aeolos, speedrunner, marsant kai dimitris T, ας ταξιδέψουμε στο λιμάνι της Ρόδου, το προηγούμενο καλοκαίρι...  Η κυρία μας κάνει επίδειξη γοητείας και δεν.. άντεξα στις προκλήσεις τις...  Την αφιερώνω στα παραπάνω μέλη, καθώς στον scoufgian, τον nikosps που του αρέσει πολύ το βαπόρι και σε όλους τους "τρελούς" λάτρεις της κυρίας του 1974, η οποία ομολογουμένως κρύβει αρκετά χρόνια και θα κρύψει ακόμη περισσότερα εάν συντηρείται και φροντίζεται καθημερινά περισσότερο... .
> 
> Ρόδος, λοιπόν, καλοκαίρι 2008... 
> 
> 
> IMG_3186.JPG


 ΡΟΔΑΝΘΑΡΑ . Σε ευχαριστούμε για την όμορφη φωτο της κούκλας

----------


## nickosps

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Ηλία για την φωτο της Ροδανθάρας!!

----------


## marsant

Φιλε Ηλια να'σαι καλα!Το ταλεντο που εχεις στην φωτογραφηση σε συδυασμο με την αγαπη που εχεις για τα καραβια και την θαλασσα ξεχειλιζει, και αποτυπωνεται με τον καλυτερο τροπο στις παντα ομορφες φωτογραφιες σου.

----------


## eliasaslan

Τα σχόλιά σας φίλοι με τιμάνε πολύ  :Very Happy: . Σας αφιερώνω μία ακόμη φωτογραφία του βάπορα που ακόμη και τώρα είναι γοητευτικότατος  :Wink: ...

Ρόδος, καλοκαίρι 2008 παρέα με το Blue Star 2 στο λιμάνι της Ρόδου...  :Cool: ..

Εικόνα 1. Ποιά είναι πιο όμορφη πλώρη κατά την γνώμη σας??  :Confused: 

IMG_3188.JPG

Εικόνα 2. Το Ροδάνθη έφθασε έπειτα από το κουραστικό ταξίδι της άγωνης γραμμής Δωδεκανήσων στον προορισμό του.. Ώρα για ξεκούραση...

IMG_3213.JPG

----------


## opelmanos

Η δεύτερη είναι όλα τα λεφτά

----------


## naftopoulo

Το ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ στον Αγιο Κηρυκο. Sorry για την κακη ποιότητα... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

rodanthi agios.jpg

----------


## Speedkiller

> Το ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ στον Αγιο Κηρυκο. Sorry για την κακη ποιότητα...
> 
> rodanthi agios.jpg



Tην ποια???? :Very Happy:

----------


## Rocinante

> Tην ποια????


 Φανταζομαι θα εννοει τα καλωδια και το μεγεθος γιατι κατα τα αλλα ειναι κατευθειαν για την γκαλερυ. !!!

----------


## marsant

Πριν λιγο η αναχωρηση του ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ απο το λιμανι της Σαντορινης.Καλα ταξιδια να εχει το βαπορι :Cool: 

προσω οι μηχανες


καμαρωτα ανεβαζει στροφες


καλο ταξιδι κουκλα..

----------


## noulos

Εξαιρετική φωτό από το naftopoulo και πραγματικό ρεσιτάλ από τον marsant!
Μπραβο και πάλι μπράβο παιδιά!

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> Πριν λιγο η αναχωρηση του ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ απο το λιμανι της Σαντορινης.Καλα ταξιδια να εχει το βαπορι
> 
> προσω οι μηχανες
> 
> 
> καμαρωτα ανεβαζει στροφες
> 
> 
> καλο ταξιδι κουκλα..


*Ωραίος ο Μαρίνος!!Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ για το ρεπορτάζ από την αναχώρηση της κούκλας!!*

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

Και εδω εχουμε μπολικες φωτο τις ΡΟΔΑΝΑΘΑΡΑΣ!!Απο τιν πρωτι αφιξι στι φολεγανδρο 27/06/09...Αφιαιρομενες σε mastart,Roi Baudoin , vorti...Και σε ολο το υπολιπο nautilia.!!Σορι παιδια για τιν ποσοτιτα ειναι λιγο πολλι ιδιες ..αλα ειναι τοσες πολες που δεν ξερω πια να σβισω και πια να αφισω... :Razz:  :Razz:  Και για αυτο λιπον τις βαζω ολες :Wink:  

afi3i fole rodan8i.jpg

anapoda kai h 2!  rodan8i .jpg

anapoda ola to rodan8i .jpg

apnpoda to rodan8.jpg

aristeri strofi rodan8i .jpg

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

efige to roda!.jpg

ela poli piase to vilaei .jpg

kala poli kimase piasto re !!.jpg

katw o katapeltis rodan8i.jpg

krati ola ! rodan8i .jpg

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

krati parakalwb rodan8i.jpg

pame rodan8i fol.jpg

provlita folegandrou to rodan8i parakalw .jpg

pww re sikose ton vi8o olo to  rodan8i.jpg

rod an8i fol.jpg

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

rodan8i.jpg

rodan8i 333 fol.jpg

rodan8i en flo .jpg

rodan8i en flog.jpg

rodan8i en fol.jpg

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

rodan8i foleg.jpg

rodan8i stj fole .jpg

rodann8i en fole.jpg

ston karavostasi to roda.jpg

telos to rodan8i anaxorisi apo tin fol.jpg

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

to rodan8i etimo gia anaxorisi proso kai h 3 parakalw !.jpg

to rodn8i prot iafi3i ston fol.jpg

----------


## vinman

> Πριν λιγο η αναχωρηση του ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ απο το λιμανι της Σαντορινης.Καλα ταξιδια να εχει το βαπορι


Ωραίος ο Μαρίνος!! :Wink:

----------


## Leo

Ευχαριστούμε τους φίλους marsant και AIOLOS KENTERIS II για τις ανταποκρίσεις απο το την Σαντορίνη και την Φολέγανδρο!

----------


## marsant

Ευχαριστω παδια να'σται καλα.Αiolos kenteris ii εξαιρετικες οι φωτογραφιες σου απο την ομορφη Φολαγανδρο, σε ευχαριστω πολυ.Αν μπορεις κανε επεξεργασια τα μηνυματα σου και βαλτες καρε-καρε.:grin:

----------


## nickosps

Ρε είστε άρχοντες! Τα πάντα όλα παιδιά! Μπράβο! Δεν έχω λόγια! Μακράν το καλύτερο πρωινό! Σας ευχαριστώ :Very Happy:  :Surprised:

----------


## gtogias

Η Ροδάνθη έχει φτάσει στα φανάρια και περιμένει τη σειρά της για να μπει στο λιμάνι, Ιούλιος 2007. Αφιερωμένη στον φίλο που δείχνει να λατρεύει το συγκεκριμένο πλοίο για τις εικόνες που μας χαρίζει από το νησί φετίχ, τη Θήρα:

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 47227

----------


## marsant

Να σαι καλα αρχοντα σε ευχαριστω πολυ για την ομορφη φωτογραφια!

----------


## parianos

Τη περασμενη Κυριακη εν πλω με το Διαγορα και το περασαμε ανετα, οι φωτο...

----------


## parianos

το αφιερωνω στο φιλο marsant, οι φωτογραφιες....

RODANTI (1).jpg

RODANTI (2).jpg

RODANTI (3).jpg

RODANTI (4).jpg

RODANTI (5).jpg

----------


## parianos

και η συνεχεια....

RODANTI (6).jpg

RODANTI (7).jpg

RODANTI (8).jpg

RODANTI (9).jpg

----------


## marsant

Η μια καλυτερη απο την αλλη, να σαι καλα:wink:.Το προσπερασμα εγινε την Κυριακη λιγο πιο πανω απο την Κεα, το Ροδανθη εκεινη την ωρα πηγαινε 17,2 και ο Διαγορας 20,5 και ετσι ο Διαγορας προσπερασε το Ροδανθη οπως σωστα ειπες ανετα.

----------


## diagoras

Ετσι ρε ΔΙΑΓΟΡΑ σκιστους ολους(χωρις παρεξηγηση απλως ειμαι φαν του ΔΙΑΓΟΡΑ) :Wink:

----------


## Leo

> Ετσι ρε ΔΙΑΓΟΡΑ σκιστους ολους(χωρις παρεξηγηση απλως ειμαι φαν του ΔΙΑΓΟΡΑ)


Μόνο που εδώ δεν είναι γήπεδο..... Ούτε τίθεται θέμα ποιός θα νικήσει.

----------


## marsant

Καθυστερηση 1 ωρα και 30 λεπτα εχει μαζεψει το πλοιο καθως μολις τωρα αναχωρησε απο το λιμανι της Σαντορινης.Χθες εφυγε με 30 λεπτα καθυστερηση απο τον Πειραια καθως πολλα φορτηγα που ηταν για την Παρο πηγαν τελευταια στιγμη, και στα λιμανια το πλοιο καθυστερουσε πολυ λογο οτι εφυγε χθες με γκαραζ τιγκα μεχρι τον καταπελτη.

----------


## Dimitrisvolos

> Καθυστερηση 1 ωρα και 30 λεπτα εχει μαζεψει το πλοιο καθως μολις τωρα αναχωρησε απο το λιμανι της Σαντορινης.Χθες εφυγε με 30 λεπτα καθυστερηση απο τον Πειραια καθως πολλα φορτηγα που ηταν για την Παρο πηγαν τελευταια στιγμη, και στα λιμανια το πλοιο καθυστερουσε πολυ λογο οτι εφυγε χθες με γκαραζ τιγκα μεχρι τον καταπελτη.


 Δηλαδή μια χαρα τα παει στη γραμμή .Αντε μπας και μαζεψει λιγα χρηματα η εταιρεια και ορθοποδήσει .

----------


## sg3

γνωριζουμε τιμες στα εισητηρια επιβατων?

----------


## marsant

Για Παρο 24ε, για Ναξο 24ε, για Ιο 27ε, για Σαντορινη 27ε.Οι τιμες αυτες ειναι για economy deck.

----------


## Leo

> Για Παρο 24ε, για Ναξο 24ε, για Ιο 27ε, για Σαντορινη 27ε.Οι τιμες αυτες ειναι για economy deck.


 
Όταν πληρώνω 26ε deck για Σύρο με τα Blue Star, νομίζω ότι τα 27ε για Ίο και Σαντορίνη είναι τσάμπα... Να μην λέμε μόνο τα στραβά.

----------


## nickosps

> Όταν πληρώνω 26ε deck για Σύρο με τα Blue Star, νομίζω ότι τα 27ε για Ίο και Σαντορίνη είναι τσάμπα... Να μην λέμε μόνο τα στραβά.


+1 captain!!

----------


## Dimitrisvolos

H πλώρη του ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ . Πειραιας Νοεμβριος 2007 
PLOIA 010.jpg

----------


## DimitrisT

3/7 στον Πειραιά φωτο από το κατάστρωμα το Χίος.
DSCF1015.jpg

DSCF1019.jpg

DSCF1020.jpg

----------


## gtogias

> 3/7 στον Πειραιά φωτο από το κατάστρωμα το Χίος.
> DSCF1015.jpg
> 
> DSCF1019.jpg
> 
> DSCF1020.jpg


Πολύ καλές, ευχαριστούμε πατριώτη.

----------


## gtogias

Η Ροδάνθη μπαίνει στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά, καλοκαίρι 2007:

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 47782

----------


## marsant

Το ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ θα αλλαξει τα δρομολογια που κανει καθε Τριτη και Παρασκευη.Θα προσεγγιζει την Συρο, δηλαδη Συρο-Παρο-Ναξο-Ιο-Σαντορινη, ενω κανονικα θα συνεχιστουν τα δρομολογια που κανει τις υπολοιπες μερες οπως ειναι τωρα για Παρο-Ναξο-Ιο-Σαντορινη.Μετα απο αυτη την αλλαγη  δεν θα ποιανει Σικινο-Φολεγανδρο-Αναφη αλλα θα προσεγγιζει τα νησια αυτα το Μιλενα.

----------


## Karavostasis

Απο ποτε θα ισχυει αυτο?

----------


## marsant

Aπο τις 14 Ιουλιου

----------


## Karavostasis

Ο.Κ. Ευχαριστω πολυ.

----------


## DimitrisT

Η Ροδάνθη στον πειραιά φωτο από το κατάστρωμα του Χίος.

----------


## marsant

Oριστοκοποιηθηκαν τα δρομολογια του πλοιου και ετσι το προγραμμα ειναι

Απο Πειραια
Καθε Δευτερα στις 20.00 για ΠΑΡΟ-ΝΑΞΟ-ΙΟ-ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ
Καθε Τριτη στις 23.00 για ΙΟ-ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ
Καθε Τεταρτη στις 23.59 για ΠΑΡΟ-ΝΑΞΟ-ΙΟ-ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ-ΑΝΑΦΗ
Καθε Παρασκευη στις 22.30 για ΠΑΡΟ-ΝΑΞΟ-ΙΟ-ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ
Καθε Κυριακη στις 00.59 για ΠΑΡΟ-ΝΑΞΟ-ΙΟ-ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ

Απο Σαντορινη
Καθε Τριτη στις 08.30 για ΝΑΞΟ-ΠΑΡΟ-ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ
Καθε Τεταρτη στις 09.00 για ΠΑΡΟ-ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ
Καθε Πεμπτη(απο Αναφη) στις 14.30 για ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ-ΙΟ-ΝΑΞΟ-ΠΑΡΟ-ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ
Καθε Σαββατο στις 10.30 για ΝΑΞΟ-ΠΑΡΟ-ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ
Καθε Κυριακη στις 13.20 για ΙΟ-ΝΑΞΟ-ΠΑΡΟ-ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ

(τον Αυγουστο θα μπει και η Συρος στο προγραμμα)

----------


## sg3

η σικινος και φολεγανδρος που ειναι?η συρος ποιες μερες θα μπει?

----------


## marsant

> η σικινος και φολεγανδρος που ειναι?η συρος ποιες μερες θα μπει?


Aμα δεις στις πισω σελιδες ειχα γραψει οτι για την Σικινο-Φολεγανδρο θα μπει το ΜΙΛΕΝΑ.Οσο για την Συρο ηταν να μπει απο τις 14 του μηνος αλλα τελικα θα μπει τον Αυγουστο στο προγραμμα.

----------


## DAFEL

ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΜΑΡΣΑΝΤ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΛΕΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΜΑΡΙ ΜΑΣ.ΘΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΑΖΙ ΜΑΣ ΟΛΟ ΤΟ ΚΑΛΟΚΑΙΡΙ .ΕΠΙΣΚΕΥΗ ΝΟΕΜΒΡΗ ΔΕΚΕΜΒΡΗ.ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΑΡΧΑΣ ΓΕΝΑΡΗ ΜΕ20 ΓΕΜΑΤΑ ΤΡΕΙΣ ΦΟΡΕΣ ΤΗΝ ΕΒΔΟΜΑΔΑ 20.00 ΠΑΡΟ ΝΑΞΟ ΙΟ ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ

----------


## NAXOS

MAΛΛΟΝ ΟΝΕΙΡΑ ΘΕΡΙΝΗΣ ΝΥΚΤΟΣ

IMG_1574.JPG

----------


## marsant

18 μιλια χτυπησε σημερα η Ροδανθαρα

----------


## DAFEL

ΜΕ ΠΟΛΥ ΑΓΑΠΗ ΣΤΟ ΚΟΝΤΟΠΑΤΡΙΩΤΗ ΜΟΥ ΝΑΞΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΤΑ ΒΑΘΟΣ ΤΗΝ ΑΓΑΠΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΟΣ ΟΠΩΣ ΕΜΕΙΣ ΜΑΡΣΑΝΤ

----------


## nickosps

Ο τέλειος συνδυασμός! Νάξος και Ροδάνθη!

----------


## parianos

Χθεσινες φωτο στο λιμανι της Παρου, αφιερωμα στον φιλο marsant...

PAROIKIA 001.jpg

PAROIKIA 005.jpg

PAROIKIA 010.jpg

PAROIKIA 011.jpg

PAROIKIA 012.jpg

----------


## parianos

Συνεχεια....

PAROIKIA 015.jpg

PAROIKIA 017.jpg

PAROIKIA 018.jpg

PAROIKIA 021.jpg

PAROIKIA 022.jpg

----------


## marsant

Φιλε pariane για αλλη μια φορα μας χαριζεις μοναδικες φωτογραφιες και μαλιστα αυτη την φορα με φοντο το μαργαριταρι το Αιγαιου την Παρο.Να σαι καλα σε ευχαριστω πολυ!

----------


## parianos

Να εισαι καλα marsant...

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

> Συνεχεια....
> 
> PAROIKIA 015.jpg
> 
> PAROIKIA 017.jpg
> 
> PAROIKIA 018.jpg
> 
> PAROIKIA 021.jpg
> ...


Σε ευχαριστουμε πολλι τελια ειναι η ροδανθαρα !!

----------


## nickosps

Πωπω μας έσκισες πρωί πρωί! ¶ντε να δουλέψεις τώρα και να σκέφτεσαι διακοπές...με τον βάπορα...

----------


## nikitas78

Χαιρετώ και καλώς σας βρήκα. Θα ήθελα τη βοήθειά σας για όσους έχουν ταξιδέψει πρόσφατα με το Ροδάνθη.

Ένας φίλος Γερμανός εδώ στα ξένα θέλει να κάνει το βραδινό δρομολόγιο για Νάξο με το Ροδάνθη τον Αύγουστο και με ρώτησε για πληροφορίες. Να του πω ναι ή καλύτερα να κάνει το πρωινό με Ροθάνθη ή με άλλο πλοίο;  :Razz: 

Πέρυσι είχε κάνει πάλι βραδινό Πειραιά-Ηράκλειο με το Φαιστός Παλάς, έμεινε ενθουσιασμένος και θέλει να το επαναλάβει για Νάξο φέτος. Προσπαθώ να του πω ότι τα δύο πλοία έχουν μικρές... διαφορές.  :Smile:  Γενικά οι καμπίνες, σαλόνια, εστιατόρια κλπ του Ροδάνθη είναι σε καλή κατάσταση; Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## nickosps

Βρε για δείτε ποιος είναι τώρα στη Νάξο... (από webcam)

----------


## cpt babis

> Βρε για δείτε ποιος είναι τώρα στη Νάξο... (από webcam)


 ....Η* ροδανθαρα!!!!*

----------


## marsant

Η Ροδανθαρα σημερα εποιασε 18,2.Οταν επιστρεφει απο Παρο το τσιμπανε και παντα η ταχυτητα του κυμαινεται 17-18 μιλια.

----------


## xidianakis

> Η Ροδανθαρα σημερα εποιασε 18,2.Οταν επιστρεφει απο Παρο το τσιμπανε και παντα η ταχυτητα του κυμαινεται 17-18 μιλια.


μαρινο, μηπως εχεις υπ' οψην σου εαν εχει κα8ολου καθυστερησεις το πλοιο στα δρομολογια του?

----------


## marsant

Οταν φευγει απο τον Πειραια για Παρο-Ναξο-Ιο-Σαντορινη, φτανει στην Σαντορινη με περιπου 30 λεπτα-1 ωρα καθυστερηση τις τελευταιες μερες γιατι καθυστερει πολυ στα αλλα λιμανια που κοτσαρουν και ξεκοτσαρουν.Μετα μεχρι τον Πειραια την μαζευει.

----------


## xidianakis

για να μην αφησουμε περιθωριο για σχολια που κατηγορουν το πλοιο, θελω να αναφερω πως μιση με 1 ωρα καθυστερηση δεν ειναι πολυ για θερινους μηνες, διοτι εχει κινηση στα λιμανια, αρα απο 10 λεπτα να χασει στην φορτεκφορτωση σε καθε λιμανι, παρεκλινει λιγο απο το ωραριο του 40 λεπτα.:wink:

----------


## nickosps

Έεεεεεεεεεετσι! Σωστός ο παίχτης!

----------


## DAFEL

ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΗΤΑΝ ΤΟ ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ ΘΑ ΕΠΕΦΤΕ Η ΠΕΙΝΑ ΤΗΣ ΑΡΚΟΥΔΑΣ ΠΑΡΟΝΑΞΙΑ ΙΟ ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ ΟΛΑ ΣΧΕΔΟΝ ΤΑ ΦΟΡΤΗΓΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΑ ΦΕΡΝΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΚΟΣΜΟ ΔΕΝ ΠΑΕΙ ΑΣΧΗΜΑ

----------


## marsant

Oντως παει πολυ καλα το ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ.Καθε βραδυ το γκαραζ του ειναι φισκα στις νταλικες, και απο κοσμο παει πολυ καλα δουλευοντας πολυ την Ιο και την Σαντορινη.Επισης μην ξεχναμε σε τη γραμμη επελεξε να το βαλει η εταιρια και με τη μεγεθη παλευει.....και ομως τα παει περιφημα!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Αυτο ωφειλεται στην αμεσοτητα που εχει ο καπτα μακης με τον κοσμο και τα φορτηγα κυριως

----------


## xidianakis

15052009_003.jpg
μπορει να μην ειναι και η καλυτερη φωτο, αλλα δε νομιζω να ξαναρθει συντομα στο ηρακλειο η ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ. αφηερωμενη στον φιλο μου τον Λεο, που μου εδωσε μια χειρα βοηθειας για το ανεβασμα!

----------


## Ergis

> 15052009_003.jpg
> μπορει να μην ειναι και η καλυτερη φωτο, αλλα δε νομιζω να ξαναρθει συντομα στο ηρακλειο η ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ. αφηερωμενη στον φιλο μου τον Λεο, που μου εδωσε μια χειρα βοηθειας για το ανεβασμα!


η αδελφη μου σημερα ηρθε με το ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ και μονο καλα λογια ειχε να μου πει (δεν ειναι ειρωνικο φυσικα)

----------


## xidianakis

> η αδελφη μου σημερα ηρθε με το ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ και μονο καλα λογια ειχε να μου πει (δεν ειναι ειρωνικο φυσικα)


η ροδανθη ειναι απο τα καλυτερα πλοια του καπτα Μακη.. φαντασου αν δεν ελεγε καλα λογια για τη ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ, τι θα ελεγε για τα υπολοιπα!!!:razz: :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## xidianakis

αν και ειναι απο webcam, την αφιερωνω στον Μαρινο (marsant) που του αρεσει το πλοιο.. στις 14 αυγουστου θα ταξιδεψω με το πλοιο και θα φερω αρκετο υλικο!!

portCA5AE9I7.jpg

----------


## marsant

Σε ευχαριστω πολυ να σαι καλα, και φυσικα περιμενουμε φωτο απο το ταξιδι σου με την ωραια κυρια...

----------


## Vortigern

Kαι εσωτερικες φωτο φυσικα μην ξεχασεις.

----------


## xidianakis

> Kαι εσωτερικες φωτο φυσικα μην ξεχασεις.


φυσικα. θα φερω και εσωτερικες κ εξωτερικες φωτογραφιες!

----------


## marsant

Mε *18,3* πριν λιγο...

----------


## opelmanos

Mια λευκή κοπέλα ξεκουράζεται στον ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ.

----------


## opelmanos

τώρα πρέπει να ανέβηκε.Σκαναρισμένη απ'τη πλώρη

----------


## opelmanos

Τώρα πρέπει να το πέτυχα καλύτερα οπότε θα αφαιρέσω την προηγούμενη



Συνημμένο Αρχείο 50882

----------


## xidianakis

βρε παιδια, εγω δεν μπορω να καταλαβω γιατι η ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ εχει τοσο μεγαλη γραμματοσειρα σε σχεση με τα υπολοιπα πλοια της εταιριας?? γνωριζει κανεις?

----------


## opelmanos

> βρε παιδια, εγω δεν μπορω να καταλαβω γιατι η ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ εχει τοσο μεγαλη γραμματοσειρα σε σχεση με τα υπολοιπα πλοια της εταιριας?? γνωριζει κανεις?


Σωστή η παρατήρηση φίλε μου.Εγώ πίστεύω οτί επειδή λένε την σύζυγο του καπτα-Μάκη ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ για αυτό μάλλον.

----------


## naftopoulo

Nαι αλλα και το ΔΗΜΗΤΡΟΥΛΑ ειχε σχετικα μεγαλη ή κανω λάθος?

----------


## marsant

Mε *18,7* πριν λιγο........Αφιερωμενο στον ''Ε'' για ενα κειμενακι που εγραφε οτι...''με 15,5 ταξιδευει η αρχοντισσα Ροδανθη που καποτε οργωνε το Αιγαιο με 22+''.
Η ημιμαθεια ειναι χειροτερη απο την αμαθεια,κοιταχτε να δωσετε στο περιοδικο την αυρα που ειχε στις αρχες της δεκαετιας του 90'.
Οσο για την ταχυτητα για να μην παρεξηγουμε σιγουρα θα μπορουσε να ειναι πολυ υψηλοτερη αλλα οχι ομως οτι παει με 15,5....

----------


## DAFEL

ΕΥΓΕ ΜΑΡΣΑΝΤ ΣΩΣΤΟΣ ΠΑΝΤΑ

----------


## cpt babis

> Mε *18,7* πριν λιγο........Αφιερωμενο στον ''Ε'' για ενα κειμενακι που εγραφε οτι...''με 15,5 ταξιδευει η αρχοντισσα Ροδανθη που καποτε οργωνε το Αιγαιο με 22+''.
> Η ημιμαθεια ειναι χειροτερη απο την αμαθεια,κοιταχτε να δωσετε στο περιοδικο την αυρα που ειχε στις αρχες της δεκαετιας του 90'.
> Οσο για την ταχυτητα για να μην παρεξηγουμε σιγουρα θα μπορουσε να ειναι πολυ υψηλοτερη αλλα οχι ομως οτι παει με 15,5....


 ΠΕΣΤΑ!!! ΠΕΣΤΑ!!!
 ακους εκει η* ΡΟΔΑΝΘΑΡΑ ΜΑΣ* 15,5

----------


## Karavostasis

Πολυ σωστα παιδια.Η Ροδανθη σωζει το χαμενο γοητρο της εταιριας.

----------


## Leo

> Πολυ σωστα παιδια.Η Ροδανθη σωζει το χαμενο γοητρο της εταιριας.


 
Για το σχόλιο σου φίλε Karavostasis, αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά. Επίσης στον φανατικό λάτρη του πλοίου marsant. Αφιξη στην Νάξο 18.07.09 (φωτογραφία απο το Κάστρο της Νάξου, δια χειρός της γνωστής καραβολάτρισας)

PICT6627rod.jpg

----------


## marsant

Σε ευχαριστω πολυ φιλε Leo να εισαι καλα και να μας χαριζεις παντα τετοιες ομορφες φωτογραφιες!

----------


## Karavostasis

Ευχαριστω πολυ αγαπητε Leo.Εξαιρετικη φωτο.Η αρχοντια του πλοιου... ΕΚΤΥΦΛΩΤΙΚΗ.

----------


## cpt babis

> Για το σχόλιο σου φίλε Karavostasis, αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά. Επίσης στον φανατικό λάτρη του πλοίου marsant. Αφιξη στην Νάξο 18.07.09 (φωτογραφία απο το Κάστρο της Νάξου, δια χειρός της γνωστής καραβολάτρισας)
> 
> PICT6627rod.jpg


 Τελεια φωτογραφια!!!
Δειχνει ολη την αρχοντια της!!!

----------


## xidianakis

παιδια, δεν ξερω τι λετε εσεις για το πλοιο, αλλα τα παει παρα πολυ καλα απο κοσμο... ψαχνω εισιτηριο για να ταξιδεψω με το πλοιο και δεν βρισκω!!:neutral:

----------


## marsant

Eγω τα ξερω πως παει απο κοσμο το πλοιο, τα εχω πει και πιο πριν.Τιγκα γκαραζ καθε βραδυ και με πολυ κοσμο,που πολλες φορες οι πληρωτητες φτανουν 100%.

----------


## DAFEL

ΑΣ ΒΑΛΟΥΜΕ ΟΛΟΙ ΕΝΑ ΧΕΡΙ ΝΑ ΤΟΧΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΧΕΙΜΩΝΑ ΤΟ ΑΣΤΕΡΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΞΕΡΩ  ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΛΕΩ

----------


## MILTIADIS

> ΑΣ ΒΑΛΟΥΜΕ ΟΛΟΙ ΕΝΑ ΧΕΡΙ ΝΑ ΤΟΧΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΧΕΙΜΩΝΑ ΤΟ ΑΣΤΕΡΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΞΕΡΩ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΛΕΩ


 αναφερεσαι στο ενδεχομενο κλεισιματος της εταιρειας? :Sad: διολου απιθανο δυστυχως..το πιο ασχημο για την εταιρεια ειναι οτι δεν φαινεται να εχει διαδοχους.τα παιδια του καπτα μακη μαλλον δεν ενδιαφερονται για το ''σπορ''και πλεον πιστευω οτι και ο ιδιος επιθυμει να αποσυρθει.αμα ηθελε ο καπτα μακης να την σωσει την εταιρεια του σιγα μην κολωνε!τον κοσμο αναποδα θα ειχε γυρισει..

ας ευχηθουμε τα καλυτερα για τη ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ μιας και εινα το τελευταιο οχυρο του απ οτι φαινεται

----------


## giorgos....

η Ροδανθάρα σήμερα στη Νάξο
marsant αφιερωμένες σε σένα γιατί είναι το πλοίο σου αλλά και σε όλο το φόρουμ..
P8040099.jpg

P8040109.jpg

----------


## marsant

Η ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ σε ρολο quest star να βαζει πλωρη για Παρο και ο φιλος φιλος Γιωργος να ομορφαινει με τις φωτογραφιες του το forum,δινοντας μας την αυρα του καλοκαιριου!Να σαι καλα σε ευχαριστω πολυ:wink:

----------


## sea_serenade

Πολύ όμορφες οι φωτο σου Γιώργο. Εντελώς καλοκαιρινές και με υπέροχες αποχρώσεις. Μπράβο!!!

----------


## cpt babis

> η Ροδανθάρα σήμερα στη Νάξο
> marsant αφιερωμένες σε σένα γιατί είναι το πλοίο σου αλλά και σε όλο το φόρουμ..
> P8040099.jpg
> 
> P8040109.jpg


 Πολυ ομορφες φωτο φιλε Γιωργο!!! :Wink:

----------


## captain

2η προσπάθεια - ελπίζω επιτυχής αυτή τη φορά :???:

----------


## ROVINSONAS

> 2η προσπάθεια - ελπίζω επιτυχής αυτή τη φορά :???:


Καλα οτι και να πουμε είναι λίγο!!! Τρομερές λήψεις!!! Μπραβο φίλε!!
Καλα ο φίλος Marsant θα πάθει πλάκα και πάλι!!

----------


## marsant

> Καλα οτι και να πουμε είναι λίγο!!! Τρομερές λήψεις!!! Μπραβο φίλε!!
> Καλα ο φίλος Marsant θα πάθει πλάκα και πάλι!!


 
Και πως να μην παθω πλακα με τετοια διαμαντια που ανεβασε για μας ο φιλος captain με την Ροδανθαρα να μπαινει με τις παντες:mrgreen:?

----------


## opelmanos

> 2η προσπάθεια - ελπίζω επιτυχής αυτή τη φορά :???:


Σε ευχαριστούμε φίλε μου πολύ ωραίες φωτογραφίες όπως και του cpbabis.Και τι δεν θα δινα να ερχόταν η ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ κατα Μυτηλήνη μεριά

----------


## Sophia..

Ροδάνθη στη Νάξο..

IMG_2765.jpg

----------


## Charlie Haas

Καλημέρα σας ,  το Ροδάνθη θα μπει και Σύρο τώρα τον Αύγουστο ?

----------


## marsant

> Καλημέρα σας , το Ροδάνθη θα μπει και Σύρο τώρα τον Αύγουστο ?


Aν και ηταν στα σχεδια της εταιριας να το δρομολογησει(ειχε ζητησει αδεια και εγκριθηκε) δεν θα περναει απο Συρο τελικα το ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ μιας και δεν προλαβαινει καθως εχουν προστεθει εκτακτα για Παρο.

----------


## marsant

Στο εκτακτο που εκανε σημερα μονο για Παρο το ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ, πηγε στο μαργαριταρι 94 Ι.Χ:shock:, 34 μηχ, 9 φορτηγα και κοντα στους 850 επιβατες!Μεγαλη γατα ο καπτα Μακης:mrgreen:

----------


## Charlie Haas

Εαν δεν ειχε η Ga ferries το Ροδανθη θα ειχε κλεισει η εταιρια 

καλο  αυτο μπραβο τους

----------


## giorgos....

¶λλη μια για τον φίλο marsant..
Καμαρωτή καμαρωτή η Ροδανθάρα στην Σαντορίνη..
P8060068.jpg

----------


## marsant

Ετσι ακριβως φιλε Γιωργο καμαρωτο παντα αυτο το πλοιο που παρα οτι εταιρια του το παραμελει, η αρχοντια του ειναι ατελειωτη.Να σαι καλα για την πανεμορφη φωτο απο τα μερη μου!

----------


## nickosps

Μαρίνο για σένα με φουλ ζουμ η Ροδανθάρα με φόντο το νησί σου!
Rodanthi.JPG

----------


## marsant

Αυτα ειναι.... συνδυασμος ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ-Σαντορινη και τα μυαλα στα καγκελα:mrgreen:Να σαι καλα Νικο σε ευχαριστω πολυ:wink:

----------


## mastrokostas

Αν σήμερα θα ήθελα να θυμηθώ τις διακοπές που κάναμε τότε ,μάλλον θα προτιμούσα να ταξίδευα με αυτό κατάστρωμα ,παρά με κάποιο άλλο σε κάποιο σαλόνι, με τέρμα το Air condition !  :Wink: 
IMG_6276.jpg

----------


## diagoras

Ωραια φωτο φιλε mastrokosta.Σημερα ταξιδευε πε το πλοιο φιλος μου απο Παρο προς Πειραια με γεματο 7αρι και μου ειπε πως το πλοιο ηταν αψογο στην πλευση του

----------


## despo

Και εγω το ίδιο, με βρίσκεις απολύτως σύμφωνο Αγαπητέ !

----------


## mastrokostas

Τότε δεν μας ένοιαζε το πότε θα φτάσουμε ,αλλά το πότε θα φύγουμε !! Το ταξίδι με πλοιο ,ήταν και αυτο κομμάτι των διακοπών μας ! :Wink:

----------


## nickosps

Το πλοίο ΕΙΝΑΙ καλοτάξιδο 100%! Μπορεί να μην το συντηρούν όπως του αξίζει αλλά ως προς ταξίδεμα και ομορφιά είναι super!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*F/B Ροδάνθη...* Μύκονος 10 Αυγούστου 2009.

DSCN2302.jpg
_χαρισμενη στον φιλο despo_

----------


## despo

Να εισαι καλά φίλε Απόλλων, ημουν μέσα πριν περιπου 10 μέρες, οταν παρέλαβε απο τη Νάξο τους επιβάτες του 'Μαρίνα'.

----------


## NAXOS

ΓΙΑ ΤΗ DESPO
ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΗΜΕΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΤΑΛΑΙΠΩΡΗΘΗΚΕ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΤΟ ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΟΝΤΑΣ ΣΤΗ ΝΑΞΟ

IMG_2216.JPG

IMG_2214-1.JPG

----------


## despo

Σ'ευχαριστώ πολύ αγαπητέ Φίλε. Μόνο που ταξειδευοντας με πλοια σαν το 'Ροδάνθη', το ταξειδι ειναι παντα απόλαυση και οχι ταλαιπωρία.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Σ'ευχαριστώ πολύ αγαπητέ Φίλε. Μόνο που ταξειδευοντας με πλοια σαν το 'Ροδάνθη', το ταξειδι ειναι παντα απόλαυση και οχι ταλαιπωρία.


Ετσι ειναι despo οπως τα λες!

----------


## Thanasis89

> ΓΙΑ ΤΗ DESPO
> ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΗΜΕΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΤΑΛΑΙΠΩΡΗΘΗΚΕ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΤΟ ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΟΝΤΑΣ ΣΤΗ ΝΑΞΟ


Φίλε NAXOS μήπως είναι και η μέρα που πέρασε στην τρίχα το Ροδάνθη από την πρύμνη του Μύκονος ; Στις προσεχείς ώρες οι φωτογραφικές αποδείξεις...  :Very Happy:

----------


## Leo

Μέχρι να έρθουν οι αποδείξεις που μας απειλέι ότι έχει ο  φίλτατος Thanasis89, απολαύστε την όμορφη κυρία στην αναχώρηση της απο την Νάξο στις 17.07.09. Δεν αποκαλύπτω την φωτογράφο.... κάνει μπάμ.  :Very Happy:  Στους φίλους του πλοίου και της GA Ferries.

----------


## ndimitr93

Αφήνοντας την Σαντορίνη....23-07-09....Αφιερωμένη στον marsant!!
P7230127.jpg

----------


## Thanasis89

Πριν από αυτή την φωτογραφία πρέπει να σας δώσω κι άλλες 2-3 για να καταλάβετε τι ακριβώς έγινε, αλλά αιφνιδιάστηκα και προσπαθούσα να βγάλω μανιωδώς την μηχανή από την θήκη η οποία κόλλησε... Δεν θέλω να σκέφτομαι τι είπαν οι υπόλοιποι επιβάτες, βλέποντάς με να αντιδρώ με αυτό τον τρόπο... Πάντως εικόνα του Ροδάνθη να έρχεται "καταπάνω" μας θα μου μείνει αξέχαστη... 

DSC03449.JPG

Υ.Γ. Παρατηρείστε ότι όλοι οι επιβάτες κοιτούν έκπληκτοι το πόσο κοντά πέρασε από την πρύμνη μας...
The End :-D

----------


## nickosps

Μπράβο σας ρε παιδιά! Φανταστικές φωτογραφίες!

----------


## giorgos....

και μιας και αναφέρατε το συνδυασμό Ροδάνθη - Νάξος ας βάλουμε και μια αναχώρηση της Ροδανθάρας απο Νάξο..
P8040101.jpg

----------


## diagoras

Υπεροχη!!!Τρομερη φιλε Γιωργο!!!

----------


## NAXOS

ΓΙΑ ΤΗ DESPO
ΔΕΝ ΕΙΠΑ ΟΤΙ ΤΑΛΑΙΠΩΡΗΘΗΚΕΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ ΑΛΛΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΑΝΑΜΟΝΗ . ΓΙΑ ΣΕΝΑ ΟΙ ΦΩΤΟ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΙΔΙΑ ΜΕΡΑ

IMG_2222-1.JPG

IMG_2229-1.JPG

----------


## Enalia

> Αν σήμερα θα ήθελα να θυμηθώ τις διακοπές που κάναμε τότε ,μάλλον θα προτιμούσα να ταξίδευα με αυτό κατάστρωμα ,παρά με κάποιο άλλο σε κάποιο σαλόνι, με τέρμα το Air condition !


Συμφωνώ βεβαίως.
Υπέροχες φωτογραφίες από ένα πολύ όμορφο πλοίο.
Ευχαριστούμε.

----------


## marsant

Τι βομβες ειναι αυτες ρε παιδια?Ολες ειναι μια και μια, απο καρτ ποσταλ μεχρι και ντοκουμεντα που κοβουν την ανασα!
Φιλε ndimitr93 εργο τεχνης η φωτογραφια σου, να σαι καλα!

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Χθες το βράδυ είχαμε τη χαρά να ταξιδέψουμε με το *"Ροδάνθη"* από τη Νάξο.
Το πλοίο ήταν ασφυκτικά γεμάτο.
Θύμιζε τις παλιές εποχές της Παροναξίας.
Στα κατατρώματα δεν έπεφτε καρφίτσα.
¶λλοι κοιμόντουσαν, άλλοι έπαιζαν κιθάρα και τραγουδούσαν, άλλοι κοιτούσαν τη θάλασσα, άλλοι έκαναν όμορφες γνωριμίες .....

Στα σαλόνια ο κόσμος κοιμόταν όπου έβρισκε στο πάτωμα.
Στο γκαράζ υπήρχε το αδιαχώρητο.
Οι ασφυκτικές νύχτες του "Νάξος", του "Αιγαίον",  του "Γεώργιος Εξπρές", του Απόλλωνα", του "Ποσειδώνα" συνεχίζονται .....

Για όσους έχουν συνηθίσει στα ταχύπλοα ένα ταξίδι σαν αυτό, σίγουρα, δεν είναι ότι το καλύτερο.
Το ταξίδι με το* "Ροδάνθη"* προορίζεται για όσους αγαπούν την περιπέτεια και δεν φοβούνται την ταλαιπωρία, για όσους θέλουν να νιώσουν τη θάλασσα, για όσους θέλουν να ταξιδέψουν με ένα πλοίο που θυμίζει άλλη εποχή ...

Στη Νάξο έφτασε, σχεδόν, ταυτόχρονα με το *"Highspeed 5".*
To ταχύπλοο πρέπει να έφθασε στον Πειραιά πριν από τα μεσάνυχτα.
Εμείς φθάσαμε μετά τις 05:00 το πρωΐ....

Διαλέγετε και παίρνετε το  πλοίο που σας ταιριάζει.

Ακολουθούν κάποιες φωτογραφίες, μέτριας ποιότητας.

Στη Νάξο το *"Ροδάνθη"* καταπλέει λίγο μετά το* "Highspeed 5".
*Λίγο πριν από το σούρουπο (Πέμπτη 20 Αυγούστου 2009).

Στη Νάξο.JPG

Στην Πάρο πήρε πάρα πολύ κόσμο, πολλές μηχανές και αυτοκίνητα και ότι χωρούσε από φορτηγά (πρέπει να έμειναν απέξω δύο νταλίκες).

Στην Πάρο.JPG

Εν πλω 
Στο κατάστρωμα 

Κατάστρωμα.JPG

Αφιερωμένες εξαιρετικά σε όλους τους φίλους.

----------


## nickosps

Ευχαριστούμε φίλε Αντώνη! Πάντα μας ταξιδεύεις με τον δικό σου μοναδικό τρόπο!

----------


## marsant

Οπως παντα ο φιλος Αντωνης μας ταξιδευει οχι μονο μεσα απο τις εικονες που μας προσφερει αλλα και απο τα ομορφα λογια του!Οσο για το ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ πραγματικα για αυτους που αγαπουν την θαλάσσα τα πλοια και τους ανοιχτους χωρους ειναι οτι καλυτερο αυτη την στιγμη για να ταξιδεψει κανεις!

----------


## Enalia

Περιεκτικότατος και λυρικός, σχεδόν ποιητικός ο λόγος σου, φίλε Roi Baudoin.
Kαι είναι από τις φορές που, εκτός του "μια εικόνα χίλιες λέξεις" που λέμε, εδώ έχουμε μερικές λέξεις, χίλιες εικόνες  :Wink: 
Και ζωντανή διαφήμιση για το πλοίο επίσης!  :Smile: 
Μπράβο που χάρηκες κι απόλαυσες το 'ταξίδι' που λέει κι ο άλλος ο ποιητής.

----------


## ndimitr93

¶λλη μία για τους marsant, nickosps και Roi Baudoin..... :Wink: 
P7230146.jpg

----------


## marsant

Συνεχιζεις και μας τρελαινεις με την κουκλαρα να βαζει πλωρη για Αναφη!Σε ευχαριστω πολυ και παλι για την υπεροχη φωτογραφια!

----------


## ndimitr93

Όπως τα λές Μαρίνο....πλώρη για Ανάφη....φωτογραφημένη από την Περίσσα..... :Wink: 
P7230174.jpg

----------


## nickosps

Φίλε μας φτιάχνεις τη μέρα με αυτά που ανεβάζεις!

----------


## ndimitr93

Ε τότε να συνεχίσω!!!
P7230199.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Ροδανθη*...στην Μυκονο 10-8-2009.

DSCN2307.jpg
_χαρισμενη στους φιλους despo, Ben Bruce,marsant,nickosps,ndimitr93,Roi Baudoin._

----------


## marsant

Αρχοντας οπως παντα ο φιλος T.S.S Apollon με τις πανεμορφες φωτογραφιες του!Να σαι καλα!

----------


## ndimitr93

Φίλε T.S.S Apollon η φωτογραφία σου τα σκίζει....σε ευχαριστώ πολύ.....
Η επόμενη φωτογραφία αφιερωμένη σε εσένα..... :Wink: 
P7230125.jpg

----------


## opelmanos

> Φίλε T.S.S Apollon η φωτογραφία σου τα σκίζει....σε ευχαριστώ πολύ.....
> Η επόμενη φωτογραφία αφιερωμένη σε εσένα.....
> P7230125.jpg


Πω τι ντουμάνι είναι αυτό :Surprised: ?Μπράβο φίλε Νίκο για την ωραία φωτογραφία

----------


## marsant

Για αλλη μια φορα η ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ ανεβαινει Πειραια με πρωτοκολο απο επιβατες και γκαραζ γεματο απο Ι.Χ μεχρι τα μπουνια.(Στην Παρο περιμεναν 2 νταλικες 1 ωρα καρτερικα μπας και μενει χωρος και μπουν αλλα ματαια, καθως εφταναν τα Ι.Χ στο γκαραζ μεχρι τον καταπελτη και ετσι οι νταλικες εμειναν εξω).

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Φίλε T.S.S Apollon η φωτογραφία σου τα σκίζει....σε ευχαριστώ πολύ.....
> Η επόμενη φωτογραφία αφιερωμένη σε εσένα.....
> P7230125.jpg


Σε ευχαριστω πολυ να εισαι καλα.

----------


## giorgos....

Η Ροδάνθη ξεκουράζεται μετά το ταξίδι της έχωντας πιάσει κουβεντούλα με το φιλαράκι της το Αγιος Γεώργιος που στέκεται λίγο πιο δίπλα..

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Η Ροδάνθη αναπάυεται μετά το ταξίδι της έχοντας πιάσει κουβεντούλα με το φιλαράκι της το Αγιος Γεώργιος που στέκεται λίγο πιο δίπλα..


Πιστευω οτι η λεξη <αναπαυεται> δεν ειναι η αρμοζουσα, μια και δημιουργει συνειρμους με δυσαρεστες καταστασεις.

----------


## giorgos....

άν και γράφω οτι είναι αμέσως μετά το ταξίδι της και στη φωτογραφία είναι φωτισμένο το πλοίο, παρ' όλα αυτά το διόρθωσα προς αποφυγή παρεξηγήσεων..

----------


## marsant

H ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ πηρε 168(!) Ι.Χ μονο απο την Παρο πριν λιγο,και το γκαραζ ηταν παλι ασφυκτικα γεματο.Περιμεναν παλι πολλες νταλικες αλλα τελικα μπηκαν μονο 4 μεσα ενω εμειναν εξω πανω 9.Το πλοιο θα φτασει με 2,5 ωρες καθυστερηση στον Πειραια απο την προγραμματισμενη ωρα αφιξης.

----------


## marsant

ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ πριν 40 λεπτα περνωντας εξω απο το Ακρωτηρι Θηρας.., για ολους τους λατρες του πλοιου....

----------


## DAFEL

ΑΝΤΕ ΜΑΡΣΑΝΤ Ο ΚΑΡΑΜΑΛΗΣ ΚΑΘΑΡΙΣΕ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΣΩΘΕΙ ΤΟ ΑΣΤΕΡΙ ΜΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΣΧΕΔΟΝ ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΑΔΕΡΦΙΑ ΤΟΥ.Ο ΓΝΩΣΤΟΣ ΤΩΝ ΑΓΩΝΩΝ ΠΡΟΕΔΡΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΤΑ ΕΠΑΙΡΝΕ ΟΛΑ ΘΑ ΦΑΕΙ ΚΑΛΑ.ΣΕ ΕΝΑ ΜΗΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΟΛΑ ΕΠΑΝΑΕΞΕΤΑΖΩΝΤΑΙ.

----------


## nickosps

Μπράβο ρε Μαρίνο! Super φωτογραφία! Όσο για το σχόλιο σου DAFΕL όλοι καταλαβαίνουμε τι εννοείς! Το είχα πει και παλαιότερα!

----------


## georgek

Θα μου επιτρέψετε ένα σχόλιο από το ταξίδι μου με το πλοίο το τελευταίο Σαββατοκύριακο του Αυγούστου.
Δεν είμαι ναυτικός απλά μου αρέσουν τα ταξίδια με πλοία, και παρακολουθώ τις συζητήσεις στο site εδώ και περίπου ένα χρόνο. 
Γυρίσαμε από Νάξο στον Πειραιά προερχόμενοι από Αστυπάλαια, απ` όπου ταξιδέψαμε με το Διαγόρα. 
Στα θετικά του πλοίου αναγνωρίζω ότι παρόλο τον μεγάλο αριθμό επιβατών και αυτοκινήτων που επιβιβάστηκαν τόσο στη Νάξο όσο και κυρίως στην Πάρο το πλοίο είχε σχετικά μικρή καθυστέρηση στην άφιξή του στον Πειραιά (1h15min) αρκετά μικρότερη από αυτή που θα περίμενα τουλάχιστον σε σχέση με άλλα ταξίδια που είχα κάνει στο παρελθόν σε άλλα δρομολόγια και με άλλα πλοία της ίδιας εταιρείας.
Όμως η ξενοδοχειακή υποδομή του πλοίου είναι απογοητευτική. Θεωρώ ιδιαίτερα ακριβό ένα εισιτήριο επιβάτη των €45 για τετράκλινη εσωτερική καμπίνα με μπάνιο, με αμφίβολης καθαριότητας σεντόνια και κυρίως πετσέτες προσώπου, μπαλωμένη με άλλο ύφασμα(!) μοκέτα και χαλασμένη βρύση νυπτήρα, η οποία έβγαζε μόνο ζεματιστό νερό και καθόλου κρύο με αποτέλεσμα να μην μπορείς να πλύνεις ούτε τα χέρια σου.
Γενικά υπήρχε μία βαριά μυρωδιά σε όλους σχεδόν τους χώρους (και θα με συγχωρέσουν οι καραβολάτρες αλλά αυτή η αίσθηση βαπορίλας με την κακή έννοια του όρου, που σε κάνει να αισθάνεσαι βρώμικος μετά από λίγη ώρα, μάλλον δεν είναι ότι καλύτερο υπάρχει και δεν είναι αποδεκτή το 2009 σε μία χώρα που η πιο βαριά της βιομηχανία είναι ο τουρισμός).
Ως απλός επιβάτης θεωρώ ότι το πλήρωμα προσπαθούσε και έκανε καλά τη δουλειά του, επιβλέποντας τους χώρους και απογορεύοντας την είσοδο επιβατών στα σαλόνια που δεν αντιστοιχούσαν στο εισιτήριό τους, αν και το αστείο που έκανε ο καμαρώτος που μας οδήγησε στην καμπίνα ήταν αρκετά χοντροκομένο και η αίσθηση της πλημελούς καθαριότητας του πλοίου επιβεβαιώθηκε από τον υπεύθυνο του bar όταν του ζητήσαμε να μας δείξει που είναι η τουαλέτα και μας απάντησε "καλύτερα να πάτε στην καμπίνα σας", ενώ τα δοχεία απορριμάτων γέμιζαν με γρηγορότερο ρυθμό από αυτόν που άδειαζαν.
Σε ότι αφορά το φαγητό, στο εστιατόριο πρέπει να ήταν καλά (αν κρίνω από τα μακαρόνια με κιμά που δοκιμάσαμε), αλλά η πίτα με γύρο από το εξωτερικό μπάρ ήταν μέτρια και το σουβλάκι καλαμάκι τραγικό! (και αρκετά ακριβό).
Γενικά το πλοίο μας άφησε με μία αίσθηση εγκατάλειψης σε ότι αφορά την ξενοδοχειακή του υποδομή (καμπίνες, σαλόνια, εστιατόρια) η οποία έγινε εντονότερη στη σύγκριση με τον Διαγόρα με τον οποίο είχαμε ταξιδέψει λίγες ώρες πιο πριν. Δεν ξέρω την ηλικία των δύο πλοίων αλλά η διαφορά είναι πάρα πολύ μεγάλη στην ποιότητα του ταξιδιού όχι όμως και στην τιμή των εισιτηρίων!
Ελπίζω να μην σας κούρασα. Εάν το θέμα δεν ταιριάζει στο συγκεκριμένο topic παρακαλώ να το μεταφέρετε εκεί που αρμόζει.

----------


## marsant

Kαλα κανεις φιλε μου και αναφερες τις εντυπωσεις απο το ταξιδι που εκανες.Οντως οι τιμες των καμπινων του πλοιου ειναι ακριβες και θα επρεπε τουλαχιστον σεντονια κλπ να ειναι πεντακαθαρα γιατι πληρωνεις και απαιτεις να ειναι καποια πραγματα οπως πρεπει, και οχι να επικρατει η απαραδεκτη κατασταση που αναφερες.Απο εκει και περα γενικα το πλοιο ειναι πολυ ταλαιπωρημενο με συνεχες ταξιδια πανω κατω και με μικρη παραμονη στο λιμανι του περαια,και αυτο εχει σαν συνεπεια οι κοινοχρηστοι χωροι του να μην ειναι και στην καλυτερη δυνατη κατασταση.Πιστεψε με δε η ιδια εικονα(αλλα και χειροτερη) επικρουτασε σε πολλα πλοια πολυ νεοτερα, μαλιστα τα εχουν αναφερει και μελη του forum.Oσο αφορα την διαφορα ηλικιας μεταξυ ΔΙΑΓΟΡΑΣ και ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ,το ΔΙΑΓΟΡΑΣ ειναι 19 ετων ενω το ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ ειναι 36.Η διαφορα συνεπως ειναι 17 χρονια, και ειναι λογικο σαν πιο καινουργιο να εχει πλεονεκτηματα παραπανω,ποσο μαλλον που εχει εταιρια την blue star που ειναι πραγματικα προτυπο..

----------


## sea_serenade

Παιδιά, εγώ θα σταθώ στο θέμα της καθαριότητας που πολύ σωστά έθεσε ο φίλος georgek....  Στο 2009 ζούμε. Όλα τα μέσα υπάρχουν......... τουλάχιστον τα στοιχειώδη βρε παιδιά, είναι πράγματι θλιβερό :Sad:

----------


## DeepBlue

Το πλοίο είναι έξω απο το ακρωτήρι της Σαντορίνης εδώ και ώρες :Confused:  :Confused:  Ξέρει κανείς τι συμβαίνει?

----------


## Leo

Αγκυροβόλησε και περιμένει την ώρα απόλπου του για να πάει πισω στο λιμάνι να φορτώσει και να κάνει το δρομολόγιο της επιστροφής του. Γνωρίζουμε όλοι ότι το λιμάνι της Σαντορίνης δεν είναι για πολλά βαπόρια... αυτό είναι όλο φίλε μου, γίνεται  τακτικά αυτό το σκηνικό, αν έχει κίνησεις άλλων πλοίων.

----------


## DeepBlue

Ευχαριστώ πολυ.Έχω και δυο φωτό της ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗΣ από διαφορετικές ημέρες καθώς φεύγει από Σαντορίνη και περνάει κάτω απο την Οια

P9030879.JPG

P9020880.JPG

----------


## ndimitr93

Η Ροδάνθη μας αφήνει το λιμάνι της Σαντορίνης στις 23-07-09....
Αφιερωμένες στους marsant, nickosps, DeepBlue και Leo!!!! :Wink:

----------


## DeepBlue

> Η Ροδάνθη μας αφήνει το λιμάνι της Σαντορίνης στις 23-07-09....
> Αφιερωμένες στους marsant, nickosps, DeepBlue και Leo!!!!


 Πολύ καλες.Ειδικά η πρώτη σκίζει... :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## nickosps

Σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ συνονόματε! Να είσαι καλά να μας χαρίζεις πάντα αριστουργήματα!

----------


## Thanasis89

Η Ροδάνθη είναι ένα από τα αγαπημένα μου πλοία... Ήθελα λοιπόν να την φωτογραφίσω παρέα με κάτι ειδηλιακό... Ηλιοβασίλεμα... Στον Μαρίνο (marsant), στον Νίκο (Nickosps) και σε όλους τους φίλους της...

----------


## nickosps

Βρε φίλε Θανάση κάτι άλλο βγαίνει από το λινκ...¶ντε και περιμένουμε με αγωνία... :Very Happy: 

edit: Έψαξα και την βρήκα γιατί με έφαγε η αγωνία! Τα λόγια είναι περιττά, αλλά εγω θα τα πω: είναι εκπληκτική, μοναδική, φανταστική, μαγευτική, υπέροχη και από σήμερα είναι το desktop μου! Χαχα! Σε ευχαριστούμε Θανάση!

----------


## sylver23

Για να μην περιμένετε σας το έφτιαξα εγώ το λινκ...Η φώτο είναι απο το μύκονος με το οποίο ο Θανος πήγαινε σε ένα υπέροχο νησί...το δικό μου :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## Enalia

Ωραία φωτογραφία, Θανάση. Να σαι καλά.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Ροδανθη*...Μυκονος 14-8-2009.

DSCN2305.jpg
_Χαρισμενη στους  φιλους  despo και marsant. _

----------


## nickosps

Ωωωω τι ωραία φωτογραφία! Ευχαριστούμε TSS!

----------


## AGIOS GEORGIOS

Αληθευει οτι η εταιρεια του αγουδημου εκλεισε; Αν ναι τοτε το Μαρινα, Ροδανθη, ρομιλντα, ανθη-μαρινα, νταλιανα, Δημητρουλα και Jetferry 1 ολα αυτα τα πλοια τι θα γινουν;

----------


## captain 83

Μια ματιά στο Thread της G.A. FERRIES θα σου λύσει κάθε απορία.

----------


## nikosnasia

Το ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ στη Μυτιλήνη 15 Ιουνίου του 1997.
Pict1997049.jpg

----------


## georgecpt

γεια σας παιδια

ετυχε και ταξιδεψα απο παρο για πειραια φετος το καλοκαιρι.
μεσα στο καραβι υπηρχαν αθλιες συνθηκες(εγκαταστασεις,καμπινες,τουαλετες)
και για μια στιγμη το καραβι κουνηθηκε και εκλεισε το ρευμα για 4-5 δευτ.ευτυχως μετα ξαναηρθε

----------


## TOM

Φετος το καλοκαιρι παντως ηταν σε πολυ κακη κατασταση

----------


## opelmanos

> Το ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ στη Μυτιλήνη 15 Ιουνίου του 1997.
> Pict1997049.jpg


Μπράβο πατριώτη αυτή είναι φωτό το πλοιο λάμπει

----------


## sylver23

Κατά την προσέγγισή μας με το Μύκονος στην Νάξο στις 30 Αυγούστου επιστρέφοντας απο Ικαρία πετύχαμε την Ροδάνθη να αναχωρεί απο Νάξο για Πάρο.
Στην Πάρο το ξανασυναντήσαμε την ώρα που έδενε καθώς ο ήλιος το έλουζε με φως.

----------


## nickosps

> Κατά την προσέγγισή μας με το Μύκονος στην Νάξο στις 30 Αυγούστου επιστρέφοντας απο Ικαρία πετύχαμε την Ροδάνθη να αναχωρεί απο Νάξο για Πάρο.
> Στην Πάρο το ξανασυναντήσαμε την ώρα που έδενε καθώς ο ήλιος το έλουζε με φως.


Sylver σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ για την όμορφη φωτογραφία του βαπόραρου από ένα αγαπημένο νησί! Να είσαι καλά!

----------


## thanos75

Ροδάνθη: πανέμορφο και λουσμένο στο φως ένα πρωινό έξω από την Πάρο

P9020183.jpg

----------


## opelmanos

Πολύ ωραία οπτική γωνία πέτυχες .Μπράβο φίλε μου

----------


## thanos75

> Πολύ ωραία οπτική γωνία πέτυχες .Μπράβο φίλε μου


 Να'σαι καλά φίλε

----------


## nickosps

Ωραία φωτογραφία της όμορφης κυρίας φίλε thano75! Σε ευχαριστούμε εμείς οι φαν της!

----------


## thanos75

> Ωραία φωτογραφία της όμορφης κυρίας φίλε thano75! Σε ευχαριστούμε εμείς οι φαν της!


 Από καθαρά καραβολατρικής απόψεως και εγώ είμαι fan της :Wink:

----------


## nkr

Το ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ αναχωρει απο την Σαντορινη.Αφιερωμενη στους Μαρσαντ και στους λατρεις του πλοιου.

Συγγνωμη για την ποιοτητα παιδια.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Ροδανθη*..._στην  Μυκονο 10-8-2009._

DSCN2310.jpg
_χαρισμενη στον Ben Bruce και σε ολους τους φιλους του πλοιου._

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Eχει παρα πολλους φιλους αυτος ο 20ετης θρυλος του αιγαιου.Ευχομαστε τα καλυτερα και να ξαναπαιξει με τα γαλανα του νερα!

----------


## nickosps

TSS ειλικρινά σε ευχαριστώ πάαααρα πολύ! Να 'σαι καλά!

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Το ημερολογιο γραφει 18/7/2009 και την ωρα που το Πρεβελης ετοιμαζεται να προσεγγισει η ομορφη Ροδανθη αναχωρει απο τον Αθηνιο... Αφιερωμενη σε ολους τους φιλους του βαποριου και ευχομαι να εχουμε την ευκαιρια να την απολαυσουμε ξανα σε πολλα λιμανια του Αιγαιου...

Rodanthi_18_7_2009_Athinios.JPG

----------


## opelmanos

> Το ημερολογιο γραφει 18/7/2009 και την ωρα που το Πρεβελης ετοιμαζεται να προσεγγισει η ομορφη Ροδανθη αναχωρει απο τον Αθηνιο... Αφιερωμενη σε ολους τους φιλους του βαποριου και ευχομαι να εχουμε την ευκαιρια να την απολαυσουμε ξανα σε πολλα λιμανια του Αιγαιου...
> 
> Rodanthi_18_7_2009_Athinios.JPG


Ωραία η φωτό δεν μπορώ να πώ αλλά τα πράγματα για την τύχη των πλοίων της εταιρείας εξαιρετικά δισοίωνα για να είμαστε ρεαλιστές  :Sad:

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Πολύ όμορφη η φωτογραφία, φίλε *Captain Nionios.
*Όταν αγαπάς ένα πλοίο, τότε φαίνεται ακόμα πιο όμορφο στη φωτογραφία. 

Θυμίζει λίγο και τον στίχο του Ορφέα Περίδη
"όλα είναι ίδια άμα δεν τα πας".
Ενώ άμα τα πας ........

Και η *"Ροδάνθη"* φαίνεται πανέμορφη.

----------


## nickosps

Πολύ όμορφη φωτογραφία Captain Nionio!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

RODANTHI στην ροδο.Μια φωτο αφιερωνενη στον καπτα μακη και την οικογενεια του και σε οσους αρεσει αυτο το ιστορικο σκαφος.Εφερε την επανασταση στο αιγαιο πριν 20 χρονια με 23 μιλια δρομο πισινες ,λουξ καμπινες, απαραμιλη απλα.Πολλοι απο τους φιλους ταξιδιωτες δεν το σεβαστηκαν και το λεηλατουσαν απο την αρχη.Αυτα πρεπει να τα βαζουμε στην τελίκη σουμα!


rodanthi (36).JPG

----------


## opelmanos

> .Πολλοι απο τους φιλους ταξιδιωτες δεν το σεβαστηκαν και το λεηλατουσαν απο την αρχη.Αυτα πρεπει να τα βαζουμε στην τελίκη σουμα!
> 
> 
> rodanthi (36).JPG


Συγνώμη ΒΕΝ όταν λές το λεηλατούσαν από την αρχή τί ενοείς?

----------


## nickosps

Να 'σαι καλά φίλε Ben να μας χαρίζεις πάντα τέτοιες ομορφιές!

----------


## thanos75

> RODANTHI στην ροδο.Μια φωτο αφιερωνενη στον καπτα μακη και την οικογενεια του και σε οσους αρεσει αυτο το ιστορικο σκαφος.Εφερε την επανασταση στο αιγαιο πριν 20 χρονια με 23 μιλια δρομο πισινες ,λουξ καμπινες, απαραμιλη απλα.Πολλοι απο τους φιλους ταξιδιωτες δεν το σεβαστηκαν και το λεηλατουσαν απο την αρχη.Αυτα πρεπει να τα βαζουμε στην τελίκη σουμα!
> 
> 
> rodanthi (36).JPG


 Προσωπικά Κώστα νοιώθω ότι περισσότερο η εταιρεία του δεν το σεβάστηκε και όχι τόσο οι ταξιδιώτες του.  Και πάλι όμως έγραψε αναμφισβήτητα μεγάλη ιστορία στο Αιγαίο

----------


## ndimitr93

Ροδάνθη...μανούβρα στην Σαντορίνη...
25-07-09

Αφιερωμένη στους BEN BRUCE, nickosps, marsant, Roi Baudoin και opelmanos :Wink:

----------


## opelmanos

Πολύ ωραία λήψη πέτυχες Νικολιό .Μπράβο!!!

----------


## thanos75

Επειδή δεν είχε τύχει να ταξιδέψω ποτέ με το Ροδάνθη, πώς ήταν περίπου η διάταξη των χώρων του πλοίου ανά deck? Προσπάθησα να βρω κάποιο σχετικό αφιέρωμα στο πλοίο στον ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗ, αλλά το συγκεκριμένο τεύχος δεν υπάρχει δυστυχώς

----------


## BEN BRUCE

RODANTHI στη ροτα για τη ροδο

rodanthi (21).JPG

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Ροδανθη*...Μυκονος 10-8-2009.

DSCN2317.jpg
χαρισμενη στους φιλους _Ben Bruce,Apostolos,Ellinis,polykas,dokimakos21,nickos  ps,marsant,ndimitr93,despo,diagoras,Nissos Mykonos._

----------


## BEN BRUCE

RODANTHI πλησιαζει το λιμανι της τηλου.Αφιερωμενη σε ολους τους φιλους και τον καπτα μακη που μας ετειλε ΚΑΙ εκει!

rodanti trip 2 apr (28).JPG

----------


## GiorgosVitz

Μια φωτογραφία που τράβηξα από την πλατεία του Μπραντούνα. Είναι λιγο παλιά, βέβαια (του 2008), αλλα κάλιο αργά παρά ποτέ. Διακρίνεται και ο Σκοπελίτης

----------


## lavriotis

ΤΟ ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ ΕΝ ΠΛΩ ΤΟΝ ΑΥΓΟΥΣΤΟ ΤΟΥ 2005

IM000797.JPG

----------


## nickosps

Αυτός είσαι!! :Very Happy:

----------


## ndimitr93

ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ
Αναχώρηση από Αθηνιό, 25-07-09......

Αφιερωμένη στους nickosps, TSS Apollon, BEN BRUCE, marsant, Captain Nionios και opelmanos... :Wink:

----------


## nickosps

Σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ φίλε μου!

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Μπραβο φιλε μου να εισαι καλα. Η φωτογραφια ειναι εξαιρετικη!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

RODANTHI μολις εχει μπει στον πειραια, ενα απογευμα του καλοκαιριου του 1996,προερχομενο  απο την παροναξια.Αφιερωμενη στους TSS APOLLON & APOSTOLOS


film (208).jpg

----------


## nickosps

Ben Bruce + Ροδάνθη = Μαγεία!!!

----------


## artmios sintihakis

¶φιξη της αρχόντισας του Αγαίου στο λιμάνι μας...ύστερα απο πολλά χρόνια πέρσι το καλοκαίρι!!!Μακάρι να την ξανα δούμε να μανουβράρει στο λιμάνι μας κ όχι μόνο..............Στον xidianaki,giannisk88,ndimitr93 k σε όσους την θαυμάζουν!!!
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 66495

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 66496

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 66497

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 66498

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 66499

----------


## ndimitr93

Ροδάνθη....
Αφήνοντας τον Αθηνιό......
Αφιερωμένη στον Αρτέμη..... :Wink: 
P7230143.jpg

----------


## artmios sintihakis

> Ροδάνθη....
> Αφήνοντας τον Αθηνιό......
> Αφιερωμένη στον Αρτέμη.....
> P7230143.jpg


Ευχαριστώωωωωω.....πάρα πολύ....ΘΕΑ η ΡΟΔΑΝΘΑΡΑ ΜΑΣ!!!

----------


## sg3

αυτο το πλοιο επρεπε να ταξιδευει!!!!ας φροντισει καποιος να το παρει να το ξεκινησει! με μια ανακαινηση ειναι οκ νομιζω!και ας μπει σε καποια αγονη.

----------


## gtogias

> Ροδάνθη....
> Αφήνοντας τον Αθηνιό......
> Αφιερωμένη στον Αρτέμη.....
> P7230143.jpg


Όχι απλά καλή, εξαιρετική και αρκετά κολακευτική φωτό του πλοίου. Ευχαριστούμε φίλε ndimitr93.

----------


## ndimitr93

> αυτο το πλοιο επρεπε να ταξιδευει!!!!ας φροντισει καποιος να το παρει να το ξεκινησει! με μια ανακαινηση ειναι οκ νομιζω!και ας μπει σε καποια αγονη.


Απόψε έριξα μία ιδέα σε μια εταιρεία εν όψει των πλειστηριασμών....Δεν θα πω ποια γιατί θα αρχίσει μία ολόκληρη συζήτηση που δεν θα αποβεί πουθενά.....Πάντως αν καταλάβουν ότι πρέπει να ξεκουνήσουν από το ληθαργό τους, αυτό το βαπόρι είναι τέλειο για την γραμμή που θέλουν! :Very Happy: 



> Όχι απλά καλή, εξαιρετική και αρκετά κολακευτική φωτό του πλοίου. Ευχαριστούμε φίλε ndimitr93.


Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για το καλό, εξαιρετικό και αρκετά κολακευτικό σχόλιό σου!! :Very Happy:  :Cool:

----------


## panthiras1

Ένα πλοίο 35 χρονών, ποιός θα βρεθεί στην Ελλάδα να το αγοράσει; Και αν το αγοράσει πότε θα πάρει πίσω τα χρήματα που έδωσε; (κέρδη από την εκμετάλλευση του πλοίου).
Φυσικά ούτε σκέψη για δαπάνες ανακαίνισης του πλοίου...
Για πόσα χρόνια θα μπορεί να ταξιδεύει ακόμα και να ανταγωνίζεται τα νεότερά του;

----------


## gtogias

> Ένα πλοίο 35 χρονών, ποιός θα βρεθεί στην Ελλάδα να το αγοράσει; Και αν το αγοράσει πότε θα πάρει πίσω τα χρήματα που έδωσε; (κέρδη από την εκμετάλλευση του πλοίου).
> Φυσικά ούτε σκέψη για δαπάνες ανακαίνισης του πλοίου...
> Για πόσα χρόνια θα μπορεί να ταξιδεύει ακόμα και να ανταγωνίζεται τα νεότερά του;


Οι οποίοι ανταγωνιστές έχουν σχεδόν την ίδια ηλικία (Ιεράπετρα, Θεόφιλος, Πήγασος). Για να μην πούμε για κάποια άλλα.

Όλα είναι θέμα καλής συντήρησης και φυσικά ορθής διαχείρησης.

----------


## panthiras1

Αυτοί όμως έχουν αρκετά χρόνια τα πλοία τους και έχουν ήδη κάνει απόσβεση. Ο νέος επενδυτής που θα δαπανίσει ένα σημαντικό ( :Wink:  ποσό για να αγοράσει το πλοίο, πόσα χρόνια θα πρέπει να το εκμεταλεύεται για να πάρει πίσω τα χρήματά του και πόσα χρόνια ακόμα για να του αφήσει και κέρδος; Το πλόιο (σήμερα 35 χρονών) πόσα χρόνια θα μπορεί να ταξιδεύει ανταγωνιστικά;

----------


## ndimitr93

> Αυτοί όμως έχουν αρκετά χρόνια τα πλοία τους και έχουν ήδη κάνει απόσβεση. Ο νέος επενδυτής που θα δαπανίσει ένα σημαντικό ( ποσό για να αγοράσει το πλοίο, πόσα χρόνια θα πρέπει να το εκμεταλεύεται για να πάρει πίσω τα χρήματά του και πόσα χρόνια ακόμα για να του αφήσει και κέρδος; Το πλόιο (σήμερα 35 χρονών) πόσα χρόνια θα μπορεί να ταξιδεύει ανταγωνιστικά;


Μπορεί να ταξιδεύει αρκετά, με την κατάλληλη συντήρηση.....τώρα δεν θα πιάνει ούτε 1,5 εκ. για να το αγοράσει ο οποιοσδήποτε.....

----------


## xidianakis

> ¶φιξη της αρχόντισας του Αγαίου στο λιμάνι μας...ύστερα απο πολλά χρόνια πέρσι το καλοκαίρι!!!Μακάρι να την ξανα δούμε να μανουβράρει στο λιμάνι μας κ όχι μόνο..............Στον xidianaki,giannisk88,ndimitr93 k σε όσους την θαυμάζουν!!!
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 66495
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 66496
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 66497
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 66498
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 66499


αρτεμη σε ευχαριστω! υπεροχη φωτο! μακαρι να την ξαναδουμε στο λιμανι μας!

----------


## nickosps

Δεν υπάρχουν λόγια για τις φωτογραφίες του Αρτέμη και του Νίκου! Μόνο επιφωνήματα... ουαου, πς, πωπω! Και χωρίς παραξήγηση μακάρι να την δούμε να ταξιδεύει και πάλι και ας είναι σε όποιο λιμάνι θέλει! Αυτά...Σας ευχαριστώ!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

RODANTHI στην ροδο τον νοεμβριο του 2006.Αφιερωμενη στους TSS APOLLON & Apostolos


rodanthi (31).JPG

----------


## xidianakis

> RODANTHI στην ροδο τον νοεμβριο του 2006.Αφιερωμενη στους TSS APOLLON & Apostolos
> 
> 
> rodanthi (31).JPG


φπβερη φωτογραφια ben.. της πανε τα ασπρα!

----------


## nickosps

Πολύ όμορφη φωτογραφία της Ροδανθάρας στα λευκά!

----------


## Leo

> Πολύ όμορφη φωτογραφία της Ροδανθάρας στα λευκά!


Για την γιορτή σου Νίκο μια ακόμη Ροδάνθη στα άσπρα... Χρόνια σου Πολλά, υγεία και ευτυχία!!!  :Very Happy: 

στον Πειραιά 17.07.05

Rodanthi.jpg

----------


## nickosps

Καπετάνιο σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για τις ευχές! Να είσαι πάντα καλά!!! (Ιστορική φωτογραφία :Very Happy: )

----------


## laz94

Για τον φίλο *nickosps* που γιορτάζει...*Χρόνια Πολλά!!!* :Wink: 
100_1475.JPG

----------


## ndimitr93

Να ευχηθώ και εγώ, αν και καθυστέρημενα και ζητώ συγνώμη, στον φίλο nickosps ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ και ότι επιθυμεί με μία αναχώρηση της Ροδάνθης από την Σαντορίνη!!!!! Να είσαι καλά Νίκο.... :Very Happy:

----------


## nickosps

Σας ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ και χρόνια πολλά και σε σένα φίλε Νίκο! Να είσαι πάντα γερός, καλή πρόοδο και να συνεχίσεις να προσφέρεις τόσο καλό υλικό!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

RODANTHI εξω απο τον πειραια και φωτογραφημενο εξω απο τον πειραια.Για ολους τους φιλους


rodanthi (147).JPG

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Λίγο έξω απο το λιμάνι Ηρακλείου...προερχόμενη απο Σαντορίνι!!!
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 68203

----------


## BEN BRUCE

RODANTHI τα χειριστηρια.Εδω και 20 χρονια τα αγγιζουν μονον ελληνικα ναυτικα χερια.

rodanthi (109).JPG

----------


## nickosps

Πανέμορφες και ιστορικές φωτογραφίες!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Ροδανθη*...Μυκονος 10-8-2009.

DSCN2319.jpg
_χαρισμενη στους φιλους despo,nickosps,artmios sintihakis,laz94,NaiasII,Ben Bruce._

----------


## Fanouris

> RODANTHI τα χειριστηρια.Εδω και 20 χρονια τα αγγιζουν μονον ελληνικα ναυτικα χερια.
> 
> rodanthi (109).JPG


Γιατι δουλευουνε?

----------


## nickosps

Ευχαριστώ τον φίλο TSS για την αφιέρωση!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Γιατι δουλευουνε?


Τωρα οχι γιατι ειναι δεμενο το βαπορι

----------


## Tasos@@@

Μετα απο ολα αυτα τα απιστευτα που εχετε ανεβασει,να προσθεσω και εγω μια φωτο του Ροδανθη με την ομορφοτερη φορεσια του την ανοιξη του 2004 στην Ροδο.
Αφιερωμενη σε ολους τους φιλους του forum.

----------


## giannisH2

wraia foto!!!

----------


## mike_rodos

H ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ ανοιχτά της Ρόδου στις 26/4/09 με προορισμό την Κάρπαθο.... Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά στον φίλο Μarsant...  :Razz: 

DSCN0997.jpg

----------


## marsant

Α ρε ΡΟΔΑΝΘΑΡΑ ατελειωτη!Γεια σου ρε mike με τα ωραια σου,μας ταξιδευεις μεσα στο καταχειμωνο!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Σημερα γιορταζει ο επι 4 ετη και  τελευταιος πλοιρχος του RODANTHI Ελευθεριος Καρυστινος.

----------


## marsant

F/B ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ γυριζοντας απο Αναφη στις 9/10/09, για τον mike και nickops και σε ολους τους καλους φιλους.

----------


## mike_rodos

> F/B ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ γυριζοντας απο Αναφη στις 9/10/09, για τον mike και nickops και σε ολους τους καλους φιλους.


Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ Μαρίνο.... Φυσικά οι φωτογραφίες από Σαντορίνη δεν συγκρίνονται.. Αυτή είναι μία άλλη υπέροχη ζωγραφιά!

----------


## artmios sintihakis

marsant η ΡΟΔΑΝΘΑΡΑ στο Ηράκλειο...αφιερωμένη!!!!Επίσης στον mike rodos, στο πολύ καλό φίλο MILTIADIS κ giannisk88...κ στους φανατικούς του είδους της!!!
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 69103

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Η ΡΟΘΑΝΘΗ καθώς αναχωρεί από το λιμάνι της Σύμης τον Ιούνιο του 2008....Αφιερωμένη στους φίλους marsant,BEN BRUCE,TSS APOLLON,Tasos@@@ και artmios sintihakis..
*DSC00125_resize.jpg

----------


## nickosps

Ευχαριστώ τους φίλους marsant,mike_rodos,Αρτέμη και Nissos Mykonos για τις φωτογραφίες της κούκλας! Ειδικά η φωτο στην Σαντορίνη είναι όλα τα λεφτά!

----------


## Tasos@@@

Φιλε Nissos Mykonos σε ευχαριστω πολυ για την αφιερωση,να'σαι καλα!

----------


## ROVINSONAS

[QUOTE=marsant;290485]F/B ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ γυριζοντας απο Αναφη στις 9/10/09, για τον mike και nickops και σε ολους τους καλους φιλους.

Εκπληκτικη φωτο φίλε marsant!! Οτι πρεπει για φοντο!!!

----------


## stratoscy

Ειδικά αυτή είναι εκπληκτική και δεν πρέπει να λείπει από τα wallpaper των κομπιούτερ των καραβολατρών και γενικά της Ροδανθάρας :Cool:

----------


## marsant

Πριν 4 μηνες η ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ περνωντας εξω απο το Ακρωτηρι Σαντορινης, με τον ηλιο να κανει παιχνιδια στην θαλασσα κανωντας την ασημι..Για τους φιλους ROVNISONAS,Stratoscy,Αρτεμη και nickops βεβαιως βεβαιως.

----------


## Rocinante

Εκαστος στο ειδος του, και ο Μαρινος στη Ροδανθη...
ΦΑΝΤΑΣΤΙΚΗ!!!!!

----------


## artmios sintihakis

> Πριν 4 μηνες η ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ περνωντας εξω απο το Ακρωτηρι Σαντορινης, με τον ηλιο να κανει παιχνιδια στην θαλασσα κανωντας την ασημι..Για τους φιλους ROVNISONAS,Stratoscy,Αρτεμη και nickops βεβαιως βεβαιως.


Γεια σου ρε Μαρίνο με την Ροδανθάρα σου............Σε ευχαροστω πάρα πολύ!!!! :Very Happy:  :Surprised:

----------


## stratoscy

> Πριν 4 μηνες η ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ περνωντας εξω απο το Ακρωτηρι Σαντορινης, με τον ηλιο να κανει παιχνιδια στην θαλασσα κανωντας την ασημι..Για τους φιλους ROVNISONAS,Stratoscy,Αρτεμη και nickops βεβαιως βεβαιως.


Και γω με τη σειρά μου να σε ευχαριστήσω φίλε Μαρίνο για την Εκπληκτική φωτογραφία.Μπράβο ειδικός στην Ροδάνθη!!!

----------


## nickosps

Γεια σου Μαρίνο άρχοντα! Μας έφτιαξες πάλι! Να 'σαι καλά ρε θηρίο!

----------


## ROVINSONAS

Φίλε marsant είσαι τρομερός!!!Σ΄ευχαριστώ πολυ!Πραγματικό στολιδι η Ροδανθάρα!!!!

----------


## Thanasis89

Να μια φωτογραφία της από το Ηράκλειο ! Μου έλλειψε !  :Sad: 

DSC00534.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Ροδανθη*...Πειραιας 20-12-2009.

DSCN0864.jpg
_χαρισμενη στον φιλο despo_

----------


## marsant

Χρονια πολλα και καλη χρονια σε ολους με υγεια και ευτυχια, να ευχηθω και σε ενα απο τα πιο ομορφα πλοια της ακτοπλοια μας το ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ, συντομα να ξαναξεκινησει γιατι ειναι κριμα σκαρια σαν αυτο να καθονται.Αφιερωμενη στους φιλους mike,nickops,laz94,nissos mykonos,diagoras και στον Αρτεμη.

----------


## diagoras

Φιλε Μαρινο ευχαριστω πολυ.Αλλη χαρη οι φωτογραφιες στην Σαντορινη.Υπεροχη η ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ μας.Να σαι καλα

----------


## laz94

Μαρίνο σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την αφιέρωση και φωσικα για την εξαιρετική φωτογραφία! Να 'σαι καλά! :Wink: 
Και έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο! Είναι κρίμα πλοία σαν το Ροδανθη να μην ταξιδεύουν...:cry::cry:

----------


## mike_rodos

> Χρονια πολλα και καλη χρονια σε ολους με υγεια και ευτυχια, να ευχηθω και σε ενα απο τα πιο ομορφα πλοια της ακτοπλοια μας το ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ, συντομα να ξαναξεκινησει γιατι ειναι κριμα σκαρια σαν αυτο να καθονται.Αφιερωμενη στους φιλους mike,nickops,laz94,nissos mykonos,diagoras και στον Αρτεμη.


Να είσαι καλά Μαρίνο... Καλή Χρονιά να έχεις φίλε... Η φώτο είναι αριστούργημα....

----------


## nickosps

Φίλε Μαρίνο, χρόνια πολλά, καλή χρονιά και σου εύχομαι να ξαναδούμε το αγαπημένο μας πλοίο να ταξιδεύει γιατί είναι όντως κρίμα αυτή η κατάσταση!

----------


## ορφεας

Ένα κομάτι του καταπέλτη έχει ξεκολήσει και είναι λίγο δίπλα απο τον καταπέλτη.
rodanthi.JPG

----------


## Tasos@@@

> Ένα κομάτι του καταπέλτη έχει ξεκολήσει και είναι λίγο δίπλα απο τον καταπέλτη.
> rodanthi.JPG


Οσο και αν ακουστει σε πολλους υπερβολικο αυτο που θα πω υπαρχουν και αρκετοι ακομα που σιγουρα θα θεωρησουν αυτη την φωτο πολυ "στεναχωρη"... :Sad: ...κριμα...

----------


## ορφεας

Εβλεπα απο μακρια όλα τα πλοία της G.A. FERRIES που βρίσκονται σε αυτό το σημείο και ήταν θλιβερό να τα βλέπω όλα να έχουν κλίση.

----------


## xidianakis

> Ένα κομάτι του καταπέλτη έχει ξεκολήσει και είναι λίγο δίπλα απο τον καταπέλτη.
> rodanthi.JPG


ο πυρος εχει σπασει.. αν βλεπω καλα εχει σπασει και ο διπλανος (δεξιος). περιπου 200 ευρω(πουλακια) ζημια...

----------


## opelmanos

> ο πυρος εχει σπασει.. αν βλεπω καλα εχει σπασει και ο διπλανος (δεξιος). περιπου 200 ευρω(πουλακια) ζημια...


Εγώ αν το έβλεπα πάντως θα το έπαιρνα σπίτι μου για σουβενίρ :Razz:

----------


## xidianakis

> Εγώ αν το έβλεπα πάντως θα το έπαιρνα σπίτι μου για σουβενίρ


..ναι ομως χρειαζεσαι παρεα για να το παρεις μαζι λογω βαρους!!  :Very Happy: 
(πλακα κανω φυσικα). εγω θα ηθελα μια βολτιτσα στον σαρωνικο για φωτο... 
ονειρα g.a. ferri-κης νυκτος...

----------


## marsant

Για οσους το εχουν ζησει το καραβι ολα αυτα τα χρονια αυτη η φωτογραφια ειναι μαχαιρια, κριμα  :Sad:

----------


## nickosps

¶σχημη φωτογραφία αυτή παιδιά, πολύ άσχημη :Sad: ...

----------


## opelmanos

Αυτά δεν είναι απολύτως τίποτα και φτιάχνουν στο πι και φί!!Υπάρχουν και πολύ χειρότερα που θα μπορούσατε να βλέπατε πιστέψτε με!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

RODANTHI στην ροδο τον νοεμβριο του 2006

rodanthi (26).JPG

Για τους πολλους φιλους του πολυαγαπημενου αυτου πλοιου

----------


## nikosnasia

ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ 1997.
2.JPG
Η πλώρη λίγο πειραγμένη λόγω προβληματικού φιλμ.

----------


## nickosps

Ben Bruce και nikosnasia σας ευχαριστώ μέσα από τα βάθη της καρδιάς μου για τις πανέμορφες φωτογραφίες της κούκλας!

----------


## marsant

Πολυ ομορφες παιδια να σται καλα

----------


## opelmanos

> ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ 1997.
> 2.JPG
> Η πλώρη λίγο πειραγμένη λόγω προβληματικού φιλμ.


Πώ πω αυτό είναι βόμβα.Γειά σου nikosnasia με τα ωραία σου !!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

RODANTHI ενα ονομα μια εικοσαετης ιστορια.
Η πλωρη του, απο το 1996 τοτε που σαρωνε στα βραδυνα της παροναξιας

film (151).jpg


Φωτο αφιερωμενη στους πολλους φιλους, ενος απο των θρυλικοτερων πλοιων του αιγαιου

----------


## MILTIADIS

Τι ομορφη που ηταν στα ασπρα!! :Razz: ευχαριστουμε BEN!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Στη γεφυρα του RODANTHI καπου στην αγονη της δωδεκανησου τον Απριλιο 2006

rodanti trip 2 apr (44).JPG


Για ολους τους φιλους αυτου του θρυλου του Αιγαιου

----------


## xidianakis

> Στη γεφυρα του RODANTHI καπου στην αγονη της δωδεκανησου τον Απριλιο 2006
> 
> rodanti trip 2 apr (44).JPG
> 
> 
> Για ολους τους φιλους αυτου του θρυλου του Αιγαιου


ευχαριστουμε παρα πολυ Κωστα! οπως το ειπες... αυτος ο θρυλος του αιγαιου......

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Σιγουρα ειναι.......

----------


## Tasos@@@

Να'σαι καλα Κωστη για ολα τα ωραια που μας χαριζεις... :Wink: Japan ist weit...

----------


## nickosps

Πώς μας φτιάχνεις ρε Ben με τα ωραία σου?!!! Και όντως πρόκειται για θρύλο...

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Να'σαι καλα Κωστη για ολα τα ωραια που μας χαριζεις...Japan ist weit...


Πολλα ξερεις εσυ japan ist weit 1985 :Wink:

----------


## marsant

Οπως παντα χτυπα ο ΒΕΝ με το ομορφο και ατελειωτο αρχειο του :Wink:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

O πινακας ελενχου των πτερυγιων ευσταθειας του RODANTHI

rodanthi (112).JPG

----------


## nickosps

Ροδάνθη στην Πάρο :Very Happy: :
Rodanthi.JPG
Αφιερωμένη στους: marsant,Ben Bruce,Thanasis89,xidianakis,opelmanos και σε όλους τους φίλους της :Wink: 
Πηγή: www.flickr.com

----------


## marsant

Nα σαι καλα Νικο σε ευχαριστω πολυ,παντα οι φωτογραφιες με φοντο τα νησια μας ειναι οτι καλυτερο.

Να προσθεσω επισης με αφορμη τις φωτο με την γεφυρα του πλοιου που ανεβασε ο ΒΕΝ, οτι στην αρχη το χρωμα των ''κουτιων'' που ειναι οι κονσολες μεσα, ηταν ασπρα ολα τα πλαισια(και ηταν πιο ομορφα) και αργοτερα μετα το 1999 (αν θυμαμαι καλα) τις εβαψαν με το κλασικο φυστικι που εχουν σχεδον ολα τα ιαπωνικα πλοια.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Nα σαι καλα Νικο σε ευχαριστω πολυ,παντα οι φωτογραφιες με φοντο τα νησια μας ειναι οτι καλυτερο.
> 
> Να προσθεσω επισης με αφορμη τις φωτο με την γεφυρα του πλοιου που ανεβασε ο ΒΕΝ, οτι στην αρχη το χρωμα των ''κουτιων'' που ειναι οι κονσολες μεσα, ηταν ασπρα ολα τα πλαισια(και ηταν πιο ομορφα) και αργοτερα μετα το 1999 (αν θυμαμαι καλα) τις εβαψαν με το κλασικο φυστικι που εχουν σχεδον ολα τα ιαπωνικα πλοια.


Nαι παλια τα κουτια με το ζαχαρι χρωμα εδειχναν πιο καλα, το νεο χρωμα αφαιρεσε κατι απο την ολη καλη εικονα

----------


## xidianakis

> Ροδάνθη στην Πάρο:
> Rodanthi.JPG
> Αφιερωμένη στους: marsant,Ben Bruce,Thanasis89,xidianakis,opelmanos και σε όλους τους φίλους της
> Πηγή: www.flickr.com


να 'σαι καλα φιλαρακο μου.... κουκλα η ροδανθη....

----------


## Thanasis89

Νίκο Σ' Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την υπέροχη φωτογραφία σου ! Και η Ροδάνθη... ΚΥΡΙΑ !

----------


## BEN BRUCE

RODANTHI το 1998 με μπολικο δρομο για τα δωδεκανησα

scan0045.jpg

Για τους πολλους φιλους του θρυλου του αιγαιου

----------


## Speedkiller

> RODANTHI το 1998 με μπολικο δρομο για τα δωδεκανησα
> 
> scan0045.jpg
> 
> Για τους πολλους φιλους του θρυλου του αιγαιου



Όχι απλά Μπόλικο! :Surprised:

----------


## nickosps

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ! :Very Happy:

----------


## ορφεας

Για δείτε και αυτό...
ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ.JPG

----------


## gpap2006

Πέντε μήνες ακίνητο και άρχισαν οι απώλειες. Αν είναι να τα βλέπουμε κάθε μέρα να ριμάζουν καλύτερα να μην τα βλέπουμε καθόλου τα Αγουδημοβάπορα. Θα εκπλαγώ αν τα δω να ταξιδεύουν πάλι :Surprised: ops:.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

RODANTHI στην κω στις 2 μαιου του 1994.Οταν ηταν τιμη για τον επιβατη να ταξιδευει με τον θρυλο του αιγαιου

scan0061.jpg

Για τους πολλους φιλους του πλοιου

----------


## nickosps

¶ντε να πάμε για ύπνο τώρα! Ευχαριστούμε Ben Bruce! Ευχαριστούμε για όλα!

----------


## Melis7

> Όχι απλά Μπόλικο!


Συμφωνώ απόλυτα!!!!!!

----------


## Melis7

> RODANTHI στην κω στις 2 μαιου του 1994.Οταν ηταν τιμη για τον επιβατη να ταξιδευει με τον θρυλο του αιγαιου
> 
> scan0061.jpg
> 
> Για τους πολλους φιλους του πλοιου


Κάτι σαν τα σημερινά παλάτια ήταν τότε...... Μην πω και ανώτερο.....

----------


## marsant

Φιλε BEN απιθανες οι φωτογραφιες για αλλη μια φορα,οσο για τον βαποραρο οτι και να πουμε ειναι λιγο.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

RODANTHI αρχες ιουνιου του 2003 στον σαρωνικο


scan0032.jpg

Για τους φιλους του θρυλου του αιγαιου

----------


## xidianakis

> RODANTHI αρχες ιουνιου του 2003 στον σαρωνικο
> 
> 
> scan0032.jpg
> 
> Για τους φιλους του θρυλου του αιγαιου


ευχαριστουμε για ακομα μια φορα Κωστα!

----------


## nickosps

Ευχαριστούμε πάρα πολύ! Και ο βάπορας πανέμορφος!

----------


## Melis7

> RODANTHI αρχες ιουνιου του 2003 στον σαρωνικο
> 
> 
> scan0032.jpg
> 
> Για τους φιλους του θρυλου του αιγαιου


Τις τελευταίες χρονιές που πήγαινε ακόμα με 18-19 μίλια

----------


## Speedkiller

To περασμένο καλοκαίρι...

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 75740

----------


## Thanasis89

Ήταν μια φορά και ένα καιρό μια Ροδάνθη στο Ηράκλειο... Κι όμως η φωτογραφία είναι ένα χρόνο πίσω... Στον Αρτέμη, στον vinman, στον Nissos Mykonos και σε όλους τους φίλους της !

DSC00533.jpg

----------


## opelmanos

ΦΊΛΕ ΘΑΝΑΣΗ δική σου!!!

----------


## Thanasis89

Γεια σου ρε Μάνο με τα λευκά σου ! Μπράβο ! Σ' Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ !

----------


## nickosps

Φωτο για την γκαλερυ πραγματικά! Μπράβο Μάνο!

----------


## Thanasis89

Ισορροπώντας... 

DSC052882.jpg

----------


## basilis.m

> Ισορροπώντας... 
> 
> DSC052882.jpg


για την ωρα.....

----------


## Tasos@@@

Βασικα εγω δεν βλεπω κανενα στοιχειο ισορροπιας στην προκειμενη φωτο του Θανου...βλεπω ομως μια ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΑ ΑΓΕΡΩΧΗ ΓΙΑΠΩΝΕΖΑ ΠΛΩΡΗ που σε κοιταει ισα στα ματια.....

----------


## Leo

> Βασικα εγω δεν βλεπω κανενα στοιχειο ισορροπιας στην προκειμενη φωτο του Θανου...βλεπω ομως μια ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΑ ΑΓΕΡΩΧΗ ΓΙΑΠΩΝΕΖΑ ΠΛΩΡΗ που σε κοιταει ισα στα ματια.....


Μ' ένα παράπονο πικρό.... γιατί νάζι δεν θα το έλεγα.

----------


## Thanasis89

> Βασικα εγω δεν βλεπω κανενα στοιχειο ισορροπιας στην προκειμενη φωτο του Θανου...βλεπω ομως μια ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΑ ΑΓΕΡΩΧΗ ΓΙΑΠΩΝΕΖΑ ΠΛΩΡΗ που σε κοιταει ισα στα ματια.....


Μια αγέρωχη γιαπωνέζα πλώρη, Τάσο, που την άφησαν να προσπαθεί να ισορροπήσει...

----------


## nickosps

Να πω κι εγώ κάτι? Αχ, όμορφη πλώρη.... :Sad:

----------


## marsant

ΡΟΔΑΝΘΑΡΑ τι θυμομαστε και την ξερουμε και ετσι θα μεινει για παντα...

----------


## captain

> ΡΟΔΑΝΘΑΡΑ τι θυμομαστε και την ξερουμε και ετσι θα μεινει για παντα...


Συμφωνώ και επαυξάνω φίλε Marsant!!!
Και έτσι για να θυμόμαστε και να χαμογελάει το χειλάκι μας.. :Very Happy: ..μία από τις εισόδους της το καλοκαίρι που μας πέρασε, στο λιμάνι της Νάξου σε ένα τριπλό "κλικ" αναμνήσεων...
Για όλους σας εδώ.. :Wink: !!
Untitled24 copy.jpg
copy.jpg
Untitled23.jpg

----------


## Spartan_X

Μιάς και το βλέπω λίγο απίθανο να ξαναταξιδεψουν αυτά τα καράβια ... να πετάξω μια ιδέα μου... πιθανή διατήρηση του ενός απο αυτά έστω, σαν ένα είδος μουσείου σύνχρονης Ελληνικής ναυσιπλοίας, πως θα σας φαινόταν; Σύντομα άλλωστε αυτά τα καράβια θα έχουν κλέισει μισό αιώνα ζωής, και θα δίνουν στις επόμενες γενιές ( αν τα προλάβουν ) μια εικόνα απο τη ενχώρια ναυσιπλοία που προλάβαν οι πατέρες-παππούδες τους  :Wink:

----------


## Tasos@@@

Φιλε μου Spartan X καταρχην καλωσηρθες στην παρεα μας και απο εμενα!!Θα συμφωνησω μαζι σου οτι καποια καραβια θα μπορουσαν να γινουν αυτο που ειπες!Εξαλλου η ιδεα υπαρχει εδω και αρκετο καιρο... :Wink: 
Απλα δεν νομιζω οτι αυτο ισχυει για ολα τα καραβια του Αγουδημου!Καποια μπορουν να ταξιδεψουν ακομα με μια καλη κουρα ομορφιας και να διευκολυνουν πολυ ας πουμε σαν ιδεα καποια νησια μας τα οποια μαστιζονται επειδη δεν ειναι η πρωτη μουρη στο Αιγαιο.(Συγνωμη για το off topic)

----------


## minoan

Με σειρά Εξώδικων Προσκλήσεων του Προέδρου και Διευθύνοντος Συμβούλου του ΟΛΠ Α.Ε. κ. Γιώργου Ανωμερίτη και αφού εξαντλήθηκαν όλες οι διαβουλεύσεις και διαδικασίες, αποφασίσθηκε η άμεση απομάκρυνση μέχρι τις 10 Μαΐου 2010 όλων των ανενεργών πλοίων, που βρίσκονται στον θαλάσσιο χώρο του Κεντρικού Λιμένα Πειραιά.
Οι προσκλήσεις απομάκρυνσης εκδόθηκαν μετά τη γνωμοδότηση της αρμόδιας Επιτροπής (άρθρο 9, παρ. 7, Ν. 2881/2001) βάσει της οποίας τα συγκεκριμένα πλοία «δημιουργούν κίνδυνο στη ναυσιπλοΐα και απειλούν να προσβάλλουν το περιβάλλον» σύμφωνα με το άρθρο 3 του Ν. 2881/2001.
Μετά την πάροδο άπρακτης της πιο πάνω προθεσμίας τα πλοία θα αναλάβει να τα απομακρύνει ο ΟΛΠ Α.Ε. με ευθύνη και δαπάνη της ναυτιλιακής εταιρίας εκάστου πλοίου, στην οποία θα καταλογισθεί σύμφωνα με τις διατάξεις περί είσπραξης δημοσίων εσόδων και του Ν. 2881/2001.
Τα ανενεργά και επικίνδυνα πλοία είναι: Tζετ Φέρρυ Ένα, Μιλένα, Δημητρούλα, Νταλιάνα, Ανθή-Μαρίνα, Ροδάνθη, Ρομίλντα, Μαρίνα, Παναγία Αγιάσου, Μακεδονία.
Τα πιο πάνω πλοία θα μεταφερθούν σε ασφαλή αγκυροβόλιο και θα συνεχίσουν να φυλάσσονται μέχρι την εκποίησή τους.

----------


## Rocinante

> Μετά την πάροδο άπρακτης της πιο πάνω προθεσμίας τα πλοία θα αναλάβει να τα απομακρύνει ο ΟΛΠ Α.Ε. με ευθύνη και δαπάνη της ναυτιλιακής εταιρίας εκάστου πλοίου, στην οποία θα καταλογισθεί σύμφωνα με τις διατάξεις περί είσπραξης δημοσίων εσόδων και του Ν. 2881/2001.


 Μπροστα σε αυτα που χρωστανε αυτο θα τους πειραξει;
Παντως πολυ ενδιαφερουσα εξελιξη

----------


## Spartan_X

> Ισορροπώντας... 
> 
> DSC052882.jpg


Να ρωτήσω γιατι γέρνει το καράβι έτσι; Υπάρχει περίπτωση να έχει πάρει νερά; Απλα απο περιέργεια ρωτάω.

----------


## Rocinante

> Να ρωτήσω γιατι γέρνει το καράβι έτσι; Υπάρχει περίπτωση να έχει πάρει νερά; Απλα απο περιέργεια ρωτάω.


 Οχι φιλε Spartan x δεν υπαρχει κινδυνος να βυθιστει το συγκεκριμενο πλοιο. Συνηθιζεται σε παροπλισμενα πλοια να εχουν μια κλιση. Υπαρχουν πλοια που ειναι πολλα χρονια δεμενα χωρις συντηρηση και δεν υπηρξε προβλημα βυθισης.

----------


## gasim

Έλα μια βόλτα στο Λαύριο να δείς το xm xm Express Limnos.  Θα πρέπει να γύρεις το κεφάλι σου για να δεις το πλοίο ίσιο...

Το ερώτημα είναι γιατί όλα αυτά τα πλοία -γίνανε θέμα στην Καθημερινή της Κυριακής- είναι μέσα στα λιμάνια.  Για να μη τα πάρει και φύγει ο καπτα Μάκης???

----------


## Tasos@@@

Για να μη τα πάρει και φύγει ο καπτα Μάκης???[/QUOTE]

Τι εννοεις με αυτο φιλε μου γιατι η αληθεια ειναι οτι με μπερδεψες λιγακι....

----------


## Thanasis89

Φωτογραφία εν πλω, λίγο πριν την αυλαία... 

DSC03148.jpg

Εξαιρετικά σε Ben Bruce και Tasos@@@

----------


## nickosps

Αγαπημένο nautilia θα μου λείψεις... :Sad: . Τα λέμε στην άδεια ορκομωσίας! :Very Happy: 
*Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ Αγαπημένη Ροδανθάρα*
Rodanthi.jpg
Πηγή: www.flickr.com

----------


## marsant

Αχ μωρη ΡΟΔΑΝΘΑΡΑ Κουκλαρα κριμα να καθεσαι και να ταξιδευουν οι κουτες οι σημερινες που κουνανε σαν τρατες..

----------


## giorgos....

πές τα φίλε Μαρίνο..

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Νικόλα καλή θητεία!!!

----------


## xidianakis

μια φωτο που φαινεται οτι καποτε υπηρχε ζωη στο πλοιο. το πρωτο πλανο δεν ειναι το καλυτερο για το φορουμ, αν βρω τις υπολοιπες θα της ανεβασω. ο κυριος οδηγος ειναι πολυ γνωστος μου και ισως μελος του φορουμ (ασχετα οτι μου κρυβεται) :Wink: .

daf105.jpg

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> μια φωτο που φαινεται οτι καποτε υπηρχε ζωη στο πλοιο. το πρωτο πλανο δεν ειναι το καλυτερο για το φορουμ, αν βρω τις υπολοιπες θα της ανεβασω. ο κυριος οδηγος ειναι πολυ γνωστος μου και ισως μελος του φορουμ (ασχετα οτι μου κρυβεται).
> 
> daf105.jpg


Περιμένουμε να δούμε τέτοιες φωτογραφίες πλέον είναι ιστορικές  :Sad:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

RODANTHI στη ροδο του νοεμβιου του 1996 με πλοιαρχο τον Ελευθεριο Καρυστινο

rodanthi (36).JPG

Βεβαια για αυτο το βαπορι που εφερε επανασταση στην ακτοπλοια του 1990 της πιτσας στο δισκακι του πλαστικου δαπεδου των καμπινων κατω απο το γκαραζ με μεγαλη ταχυτητα,τοτε, 23 μιλιων πισινες ατελειωτη πολυτελεια στατους δεν βλεπω να γινεται καμια δακρυβρεχτη προσπαθεια διασωσης κτλ.Τι να κανουμε δεν μπορουμε να τα εχουμε ολα!

----------


## marsant

Φιλε BEN η ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ δεν ειχε καμπινες κατω απο το γκαραζ,εκτος αν καταλαβα λαθος απο τα λεγομενα σου και εννωουσες γενικα για την ακτοπλοια της δεκαετιας 1990.Ασυναγωνιστο τοτε σε ολα του και δικαια ονομαστηκε το βασιλοβαπορο του πειραια..

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Φιλε BEN η ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ δεν ειχε καμπινες κατω απο το γκαραζ,εκτος αν καταλαβα λαθος απο τα λεγομενα σου και εννωουσες γενικα για την ακτοπλοια της δεκαετιας 1990.Ασυναγωνιστο τοτε σε ολα του και δικαια ονομαστηκε το βασιλοβαπορο του πειραια..


Και βεβαια δεν εννοω τη ροδανθη αλλα τα αλλα πλοια της εποχης, απλα φαινεται το συντακτικο μου επασχε την στιγμη που το εγραφα.

----------


## opelmanos

> Φιλε BEN η ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ δεν ειχε καμπινες κατω απο το γκαραζ,εκτος αν καταλαβα λαθος απο τα λεγομενα σου και εννωουσες γενικα για την ακτοπλοια της δεκαετιας 1990.Ασυναγωνιστο τοτε σε ολα του και δικαια ονομαστηκε το βασιλοβαπορο του πειραια..


 Eίχε φίλε Μαρίνο καμπίνες κάτω από το γκαράζ του πληρώματος μόνο!!

----------


## marsant

> Eίχε φίλε Μαρίνο καμπίνες κάτω από το γκαράζ του πληρώματος μόνο!!


 
Αμ δε..και του πληρωματος πανω τις εχει :Wink:

----------


## opelmanos

> Αμ δε..και του πληρωματος πανω τις εχει


 Μέχρι το 2007 τίς είχε κάτω(είμαι σίγουρος γι αυτό)  μετά ίσως  τις κόψανε και το ανέβασαν επάνω το πλήρωμα

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ποτε δεν ειχε κατω υπαρχουν τα σχεδια.Μηπως το εχεις μπερδεψει με το μυτιληνη που ειχε λιγες κατω?

----------


## opelmanos

> Ποτε δεν ειχε κατω υπαρχουν τα σχεδια.Μηπως το εχεις μπερδεψει με το μυτιληνη που ειχε λιγες κατω?


 Όχι σε καμία περίπτωση δεν το μπερδέυω αφού είχα κατέβει 2 τρείς φορές.Το πλήρωμα έμενε εκεί.Δεν βάζω απλά το χέρι μου στην φωτιά καίγομαι ολόκληρος και το θυμάμαι πολύ καλά αλλιώς δεν θα επέμενα έτσι.

----------


## marsant

Φιλε Μανο κανεις λαθος,μαλλον εχεις μπερδευτει με καποιο αλλο,το ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ το ξερω παρα πολυ καλα.Δεν εχει τπτ κατω απο το γκαραζ.

----------


## opelmanos

> Φιλε Μανο κανεις λαθος,μαλλον εχεις μπερδευτει με καποιο αλλο,το ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ το ξερω παρα πολυ καλα.Δεν εχει τπτ κατω απο το γκαραζ.


Τί στοίχημα πας?Ρώτα κάποιον που έχει δουλέψει εκεί μέσα και θα το επιβεβαιώσει.

----------


## minoan

Πάντως κ εγώ που είχα ταξιδέψει πολύ πριν το 2007 που λεει ο openmanos (ήταν ακόμα στα λευκά!) είμαι σίγουρος ότι στο πάνω deck κάπου σταματούσε ο διάδρομος και έλεγε χώρος πληρώματος!

----------


## opelmanos

> Πάντως κ εγώ που είχα ταξιδέψει πολύ πριν το 2007 που λεει ο openmanos (ήταν ακόμα στα λευκά!) είμαι σίγουρος ότι στο πάνω deck κάπου σταματούσε ο διάδρομος και έλεγε χώρος πληρώματος!


Το 2007 το καλοκαίρι είχαν γίνει ήδη μπλε.Η πόρτα που κατέβαινες στις καμπίνες πληρώματος ήταν στο διάδρομο που προχωρούσες για το πλωριό σαλόνι στα δεξιά σου ακριβώς έξω από το σέρβις και είχε απαγορευτικό σήμα.Μπορούσες να πήγαινες και από το γκαράζ από τις χειροκίνητες πόρτες.

----------


## opelmanos

Πάντως θα ήταν ευχή σε έργο να το έπαιρνε η Νελ για καμιά άγονη και να ξαναταξίδευε το πλοίο.Έχει ακόμη πάρα πολλά χρόνια ζωής και μπορεί να προσφέρει πάρα πολλά είναι κρίμα να κάθεται ανενεργό.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Το 2007 το καλοκαίρι είχαν γίνει ήδη μπλε.Η πόρτα που κατέβαινες στις καμπίνες πληρώματος ήταν στο διάδρομο που προχωρούσες για το πλωριό σαλόνι στα δεξιά σου ακριβώς έξω από το σέρβις και είχε απαγορευτικό σήμα.Μπορούσες να πήγαινες και από το γκαράζ από τις χειροκίνητες πόρτες.


Προφανως εννοεις καμπινες πληρωματος αυτες που ειναι εμπρος απο το επανω γκαραζ και πισω απο τις κοκκινες καμπινες.Οι αξιωματικοι ειναι σε καμπινες πισω απο την γεφυρα.Το πλοιο το γνωριζω αρκετα καλα, οπως και αλλοι φιλοι εδω μεσα.

----------


## opelmanos

> Προφανως εννοεις καμπινες πληρωματος αυτες που ειναι εμπρος απο το επανω γκαραζ και πισω απο τις κοκκινες καμπινες.Οι αξιωματικοι ειναι σε καμπινες πισω απο την γεφυρα.Το πλοιο το γνωριζω αρκετα καλα, οπως και αλλοι φιλοι εδω μεσα.


Όχι φίλε Βέν άν δεν ήμουν τόσο σίγουρος δεν θα επέμενα δυό μέρες τώρα.Το πλοίο έχει καμπίνες κάτω από το γκαράζ όπως αου εξήγησα και στο π.μ μου πήγα μαζί με έναν παλιό συνάδελφο μου που δούλευε εκεί και η καμπίνα του ήταν κάτω κάτω. Για την ακρίβεια ήταν το Αύγουστο του 2007 σε ένα ταξίδι μου από Ρόδο-Πειραιά(αξέχαστες στιγμές).Βέβαια εντάξει το βρίσκω απολύτως λογικό να μην το γνωρίζουν πολλά άτομα από εδώ διότι η πρόσβαση είναι δύσκολη και πρέπει να πηγαίνεις μόνο με κάποιον που εργάζεται εκεί μέσα γιατί αλλιώς μπορεί να σου κάνουν παρατήρηση αν πάς έτσι χωρίς να έχεις κάποιο λόγο.Δεν σκέφτηκα να πάρω καμμια φωτό το πλοίο το εσωτερικό του εφόσον είχα την ψηφιακή μαζί μου :Sad: Ρωτήστε κάποιον που έχει εργαστεί στο πλοίο σαν βοηθός καμαρώτου (ξενοδοχειακό)η σαν αξιωματικός γέφυρας και θα σας το επιβεβαιώσει οτί υπάρχουν αυτές οι περιβόητες καμπίνες κάτω από το γκαράζ

----------


## Harry14

> Πάντως θα ήταν ευχή σε έργο να το έπαιρνε η Νελ για καμιά άγονη και να ξαναταξίδευε το πλοίο.Έχει ακόμη πάρα πολλά χρόνια ζωής και μπορεί να προσφέρει πάρα πολλά είναι κρίμα να κάθεται ανενεργό.


Μακαρι να το επαιρνε οποιαδηποτε γιατι τι βαπορι αν κανει ενα προχειρο αλλα σωστο φτιαξιμο εχει πολυ ψωμι μπροστα του. Αλλα αν το παρει η ΝΕΛ δεν νομιζω οτι θα κανει τιποτα απο αυτα δυστυχως... Κριμα το βαπορι παντως στα χερια που επεσε.

----------


## manos75

εαν πραγματι υπηρχαν καμπινες κατω απο το γκαραζ εγω σκεφτομαι αυτοι οι κακομοιροι του πληρωματος πως κοιμονταν εκει κατω, διοτι πιστευω θα υπηρχε μυρωδια πετρελαιου απο της μηχανες ,και το κουνημα ειδικα οταν θα ειχε καιρο θα πηγαινε συννεφο αντε να κοιμηθεις.επισις το ψυχοπλακωμα που θα χε εκει μεσα δεν το συζητω.

----------


## Apostolos

Καμπίνες υπήρχαν για τους επίκουρους και τους Χυτροκαθαριστές. Φυσικά για τα μάτια τις επιθεώρησης δέν υπήρχαν... 
Δεν ηταν όμως ιδιαίτερα κακής κατάστασης σε σύγκριση με αυτές άλλων Ιαπωνικών και Γαλλικών πλοίων τα οποία ακόμα και σήμερα λειτουργούν κανονικά και συνήθως ονομάζονται "Νταχάου"

----------


## Thanasis89

Να βάλω κι εγώ το λιθαράκι μου σ' αυτήν την ενδιαφέρουσα συζήτηση. Με μια συζήτηση που είχα με έναν τιμονιέρη, σε έναν γνωστό πλοίο της ακτοπλοϊας μας, και ενώ συζητάγαμε για τις καμπίνες, τον ρωτάω πόσο χάλια είναι εκεί κάτω. "Κοίταξε" μου λέει, "όπως το δει κανείς και είναι ανάλογα με τον άνθρωπο. Εγώ όπως και πολλοί άλλοι δεν είχαν πρόβλημα, είχε δροσιά εκεί κάτω το καλοκαίρι και είχαμε και την ησυχία μας. Τώρα σου ξαναλέω εξαρτάται από τον άνθρωπο. Βέβαια, τώρα που ανεβήκαμε επάνω έχουμε την άνεσή μας και είναι σίγουρα καλύτερα, αλλά δεν είχα ποτέ σοβαρό πρόβλημα τόσα χρόνια εκεί κάτω. Εξάλλου ήταν τέτοια η κούραση που μόνο το κρεβάτι σκεφτόσουν", μου έλεγε χαρακτηριστικά. 
Τώρα είναι αντίθετα με όσα αναφέρθηκαν παραπάνω, αλλά κι αυτή είναι μια άποψη. Πιστεύω, ότι μπορεί να κριθεί αυτό υποκειμενικά.

----------


## opelmanos

> Καμπίνες υπήρχαν για τους επίκουρους και τους Χυτροκαθαριστές. Φυσικά για τα μάτια τις επιθεώρησης δέν υπήρχαν... 
> Δεν ηταν όμως ιδιαίτερα κακής κατάστασης σε σύγκριση με αυτές άλλων Ιαπωνικών και Γαλλικών πλοίων τα οποία ακόμα και σήμερα λειτουργούν κανονικά και συνήθως ονομάζονται "Νταχάου"


Ευχαριστώ φίλε Απόστολε γιατί με είχαν πάρει όλοι για τρελλό και δεν με πίστευε κανένας απ ότι φαίνεται.Δεν πειράζει συμβαίνουν αύτά πάμε παρακάτω :Very Happy:

----------


## Apostolos

Θανάση μου συγνώμη που στο λέω αλλα μάλλον η ναυτάρα ήταν φαίνεται ολίγον ρουφιάνος η γλυφτράκι της εταιρίας... Ησυχία που ακούς τις μηχανές μέσα στα αφτιά σου? Που κάνει φορτοεκφόρτωση και χτυπάνε οι καδένες στο πανιόλο και γίνετε χαμός? Δροσιά που σπανίως φτάνει ο κλιματισμός εκει κάτω? Μήπως δυσοσμία εννοεί? Το ότι ειναι καμπίνες 3χ3 και κοιμουνται 2 άτομα βγές εσύ να μπω εγώ? Εσύ ζείς αρκετούς μήνες της ζωής σου σε χώρο όσο το μπάνιο του σπιτιού σου?
Τουλάχιστο να μην βγαίνουν τέτοιες απόψεις εδω γιατι θα μας πάρουν με τις τομάτες! Είπαμε οι ναυτικοί κάνουν υπομονή και μόνο...
Την άλλη φορά να πάμε μια βόλτα σε κανα 2 ποστάλια με καμπίνες τύπου Νταχάου να δούμε αν σου αρέσει...

----------


## opelmanos

> Θανάση μου συγνώμη που στο λέω αλλα μάλλον η ναυτάρα ήταν φαίνεται ολίγον ρουφιάνος η γλυφτράκι της εταιρίας... Ησυχία που ακούς τις μηχανές μέσα στα αφτιά σου? Που κάνει φορτοεκφόρτωση και χτυπάνε οι καδένες στο πανιόλο και γίνετε χαμός? Δροσιά που σπανίως φτάνει ο κλιματισμός εκει κάτω? Μήπως δυσοσμία εννοεί? Το ότι ειναι καμπίνες 3χ3 και κοιμουνται 2 άτομα βγές εσύ να μπω εγώ? Εσύ ζείς αρκετούς μήνες της ζωής σου σε χώρο όσο το μπάνιο του σπιτιού σου?
> Τουλάχιστο να μην βγαίνουν τέτοιες απόψεις εδω γιατι θα μας πάρουν με τις τομάτες! Είπαμε οι ναυτικοί κάνουν υπομονή και μόνο...
> Την άλλη φορά να πάμε μια βόλτα σε κανα 2 ποστάλια με καμπίνες τύπου Νταχάου να δούμε αν σου αρέσει...


Πάντως όταν δούλευα εγώ στο Θεόφιλο και τις είχαμε 2 πατώματα κάτω από το γκαράζ στα 500 άρια όχι επειδή είναι το αγαπημένο μου πλοίο αλλά μου άρεσε πάρα πολύ και ήταν σε πολύ καλή κατάσταση!!Ούτε το φώς του ηλίου να σε χτυπάει πρωί πρωί να ξυπνάς ούτε σήμα το κινητό να χτυπάει συνέχεια και να τρώς την ραδιενέργια από τις κεραίες και ο θόρυβός των μηχανών δεν ήταν πολύ έντονος.Για τις καδένες από το γκαράζ υπήρχε ένα πρόβλημα αλλά εντάξει μου έφτανε που ήταν σε καλή κατάσταση και κοιμόμουν όσο έπρεπε που δεν είμαι και εύκολος στον ύπνο :Very Happy: Α ξέςχασα οτί σε αυτές τις καμπίνες υπήρχε και μπάνιο

----------


## Thanasis89

Παιδιά περί ορέξεως ο καθένας...  :Wink:  
Εγώ όσο δούλεψα στο ποσταλάκι σε καμπινούλα lux κοιμόμουν (ήταν και  καινούργιο γαρ). Τι να σας πω κι εγώ...  :Very Happy: 
Πάντως η άποψη του καθενός είναι σίγουρα πολύτιμη.

----------


## manos75

μιας και ασχοληθηκαμε με το θεμα των καμπινων του μαρινα, πιστευω θα ειχε ενδιαφερον να ανοιγαμε ενα θεμα σχετικα με τις καμπινες διαφορων πλοιων και κανονικον που κανουν δρομολογια στα νησια μας αλλα και κρουαζιεροπλοιων.και με διαφορες φωτογραφιες να βλεπουμε πως ειναι μεσα.εξαλλου σε ενα μακρινο ταξιδη τον περισσοτερο χρονο μας τον περναμε στην καμπινα ειτε για να κοιμηθουμε, ειτε για να ησυχασουμε λιγο μονοι μας ,ειτε για να.... :Very Happy:

----------


## marsant

Μου αρεσει ρε παιδια που λεμε αν υπαρχουν καμπινες για το πληρωμα και αυτες μονο για λιγα ατομα απο το πληρωμα και το εχουμε κανει θεμα......ξεχνατε βεβαια οτι ολα εχουν για το πληρωμα κατω απο το γκαραζ και μαλιστα παρα πολλα πλοια ειχαν και για επιβατες.....Εχω κανει παρα πολλα ταξιδια με την ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ οπως και πολλοι αλλοι εδω μεσα και δεν ξεραμε καν αν υπηρχαν καμπινες,γιατι πολυ απλα θα ηταν για πολυ λιγους απο το πληρωμα...

----------


## Naias II

> Φιλε Μανο κανεις λαθος,μαλλον εχεις μπερδευτει με καποιο αλλο,το ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ το ξερω παρα πολυ καλα.Δεν εχει τπτ κατω απο το γκαραζ.





> ξεχνατε βεβαια οτι ολα εχουν για το πληρωμα κατω απο το γκαραζ και μαλιστα παρα πολλα πλοια ειχαν και για επιβατες.....


Το θέμα είναι ότι εμείς που δεν ξέρουμε και διαβάζουμε κάτι τέτοια μηνύματα, τύπου άσπρο-μαύρο μπερδευόμαστε  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## marsant

> Το θέμα είναι ότι εμείς που δεν ξέρουμε και διαβάζουμε κάτι τέτοια μηνύματα, τύπου άσπρο-μαύρο μπερδευόμαστε


Καταρχας ποιος εκανε το ασπρο μαυρο?Δεν καταλαβα?Αν εχει δηλαδη το πλοιο 3-4 καμπινες απο κατω τι σημαινει οτι ολες τις εχει απο κατω?Ειπαμε 3 ανθρωποι που εχουμε κανει πολλα ταξιδια με το πλοιο ποτε δεν ειχαμε δει απο τοτε που ειχε ερθει το πλοιο στην Ελλαδα.Ειπαμε μηπως εκανε λαθος ο φιλος Μανος και το μπερδευε με καποιο αλλο.Ανθρωποι ειμαστε.Και στο πανω μυνημα που κανεις παραθεση λεω γιαΑΛΛΑ ΠΛΟΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΚΑΜΠΙΝΕΣ ΚΑΤΩ.Α και κοψε την ειρωνιουλα..

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πιστευω οτι ο φιλος χρηστης opelmanos θα τα λεει αυτα απο την μεγαλη του πειρα απο τα πλοια.Βεβαια κανεις δεν ξερει τελικα την αληθεια.Λετε ο opelmanos να κρατα ασσο στο μανικι του?Ποιος ξερει?Παντως τα αδυτα του ροδανθη κραταν καλα κρυμενη την απαντηση στα εσωτερικα τους.

----------


## sylver23

Το θεμα ξεφυγε. Ο καθενας ειπε την αποψη του,οποτε παμε παρακατω ηρεμα κ σεμνα

----------


## Νaval22

για την ιστορία πάντως έχει και το Μυτιλήνη τέτοιες καμπίνες για ελάχιστα μέλη του πληρώματος,δεν θυμάμαι πίσω απο ποιον μπουλμέ είναι,άλλα σίγουρα δεν ήταν-είναι? και η καλύτερη εμπειρία  :Wink:

----------


## Apostolos

Το ζήτημα ειναι αν υπάρχουν ή αν δεν ειναι για όλο το πλήρωμα? Στο Ροδάνθη υπάρχουν καμπίνες για τουλάχιστο 30 άτομα εκει κάτω...

----------


## Naias II

> Α και κοψε την ειρωνιουλα..


Δυστυχώς, κατάλαβες λάθος :|
Πιο πάνω απάντησε εύστοχα στις απορίες μας ο φίλος Απόστολος.Εμείς θέλουμε να μάθουμε αν έχει ή δεν έχει.Είτε είναι λίγες, είτε πολλές.Προς χάριν της γνώσης.

----------


## marsant

Εχει μεγαλη σημασια.Αλλο να λεμε οτι εχει κρεβατια για να μενουν ο χυτοκαθαριστης και οι επικουροι, και αλλο να το γενικευουμε και να λεμε οτι το πληρωμα κοιμαται κατω απο το γκαραζ.Για αλλη μια φορα θα το ξαναπω οτι εχουμε γεμισει 2 σελιδες και το εχουμε κανει θεμα, οταν στα περισσοτερα πλοια οι εταιριες πουλαγανε καμπινες στον κοσμο να κοιμαται(!!!) κατω απο το γκαραζ.Οπως και να εχει το σωστο ειναι κανενας να μην κοιματε σε τετοιες καμπινες ουτε ο επιβατης αλλα ουτε και κανενα μελος του πληρωματος.-

----------


## GiorgosVitz

Ερώτηση: Η Ροδάνθη, με ένα "καλό lifting" δε θα μπορούσε να χτυπάει 19-20 μίλια?? Είναι ένα πλοίο που θα μπορούσε υπό άλλες συνθήκες να προσφέρει ακόμα τις υπηρεσίες του σε πολλές γραμμές του Αιγαίου. Κρίμα που οδηγήθηκε σε πρόωρο και άδοξο τέλος της "καριέρας" του...

----------


## Tasos@@@

Ε αυτο δεν ειναι κι σιγουρο φιλε Γιωργο και ας ελπισουμε οτι δεν θα γινει ακομα...βεβαια δυσκολα μπορουμε να το πιστεψουμε αυτο...αλλα η ελπιδα πεθαινει τελευταια δεν λενε?....Οντως το καραβι εχει ΠΟΛΛΑ να προσφερει ακομα....

----------


## Thanasis89

¶σχετα αν έχουν να προσφέρουν ή όχι τα πλοία, θα ήθελα να σας παραπέμψω σε ένα ποστ του καλού φίλου Rocinante και σ' αυτό το άρθρο.
Και βάσει αυτών των ποσών πρέπει να ρωτάμε, όχι αν έχουν να προσφέρουν τα πλοία αλλά αν υπάρχει κάποιος να βάλει βαθιά το χέρι στην τσέπη να προσφέρει γι' αυτά.
Αρκεί να σημειώσουμε ότι το Ανθή-Μαρίνα και το Jet Ferry I, αυτά που για μας βρίσκονται σε καλύτερη μοίρα, έχουν δεσμευθεί για ποσά μεγαλύτερα της αξίας τους, οπότε είναι μαύρο κι άραχνο το μέλλον τους. 
Να σημειώσουμε τέλος ότι είναι ποσά που δεν μένουν στάσιμα.

----------


## sylver23

Φυσικα κ εχει να προσφερει ΠΟΛΛΑΑΑ ακομα. Να μην ταξιδεψουν κ τα παιδια κ τα εγγονια μας με αυτα; Απο την οθονη του πισι κ απο την βολτουλα στο λιμανι μπορουμε να λεμε οτι να ναι αλλα δν νομιζω να λενε τα ιδια και οι νησιωτες που θελουν να ταξιδευουν σαν ανθρωποι καθως κ οι τουριστες.

----------


## GiorgosVitz

sylver23 αν έκανε μια επισκευή- μετασκευή όπως ο ¶γιος Γεώργιος, τότε δε θα μπορούσε να ταξιδέψει και να εξυπηρετήσει τη γραμμή στην οποία θα έμπαινε αρκετά καλά? Ξέρω ότι όλα αυτά είναι υποθέσεις και ενδεχομένως να μη στέκουν, αλλά έχουμε δει και άλλα πλοία να "αναστένωνται"...

----------


## xidianakis

απο ατομο που ειναι γνωστης των επισκευων εμαθα οτι για να επισκευασθει μονο χρειαζειται πανω απο 3 εκ ευρω... τα σχολια δικα σας.

----------


## GiorgosVitz

Ευχαριστώ φίλε xidianakis για την πληροφορία. Αν είναι έτσι, τότε σαφώς είναι ασύμφωρη η επισκευή του.

----------


## marsant

> Φυσικα κ εχει να προσφερει ΠΟΛΛΑΑΑ ακομα. Να μην ταξιδεψουν κ τα παιδια κ τα εγγονια μας με αυτα; Απο την οθονη του πισι κ απο την βολτουλα στο λιμανι μπορουμε να λεμε οτι να ναι αλλα δν νομιζω να λενε τα ιδια και οι νησιωτες που θελουν να ταξιδευουν σαν ανθρωποι καθως κ οι τουριστες.


 
Για πες μας λοιπον μιας και ξερεις, τι εχει το ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ και δεν μπορει να ταξιδεψει καποιος?Αν ειναι δηλαδη καθαρο και εχει μια στοιχειωδη συντηρηση υπολοιπεται απο καποιο της ηλικιας του?Π.Χ ΛΑΤΩ,ΚΟΡΝΑΡΟΣ,ΙΕΡΑΠΕΤΡΑ,ΤΑΞΙΑΡΧΗΣ,ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ,ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝ  Η κλπ?

----------


## Leo

Ο παροπλισμός = ακινησία είναι αντίστοιχος της παροιμίας " ενός κακού μύρια έπονται ". Δυστυχώς ο κόστος επαναφοράς είναι αρκετά υψηλό για τις μίζερες εποχές που ζούμε. Το κόστος που ανέφερε ο φίλος GiorgosVitz είναι αρκετά μικρό αν πρέπει το πλοίο να βγει μπροστά με απαιτήσεις ανταγωνισμού. Κακά τα ψέματα, η εγκατάλειψη της συντήρησης για μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα, είναι εξαιρετικά δαπανηρή να επαναφέρεις ένα πλοίο σε δεδομένα ενεργούς δράσης, ενίοτε όμως δεν είναι αναστρέψιμη λόγω υψηλού κόστους.

----------


## mike_rodos

Κάποια πλοία της GA με μία καλή συντήρηση, βλέπε Ροδάνθη, Μαρίνα, Ανθή Μαρίνα μπορούν να βγούν στο Αιγαίο και να σταθούν στο ύψος των περιστάσεων. Το θέμα είναι στις μέρες μας ότι κανείς δεν δείνει χρήμα για να αγοράσει ένα σκαρί 36 χρονών, ανενεργό 1 έτος σχεδόν, και γνωρίζοντας εκ των προτέρων ότι το καράβι θέλει χρήμα για μία καλή συντήρηση.
Απλά κάποιοι τα συμπάθησαν όταν τα καράβια ήταν στις δόξες τους, κάποιοι τα αντιπάθησαν όταν ήταν στις μαύρες τους, σβίνοντας με μαύρο μελάνι τα καλά τους...

----------


## marsant

> Κάποια πλοία της GA με μία καλή συντήρηση, βλέπε Ροδάνθη, Μαρίνα, Ανθή Μαρίνα μπορούν να βγούν στο Αιγαίο και να σταθούν στο ύψος των περιστάσεων. Το θέμα είναι στις μέρες μας ότι κανείς δεν δείνει χρήμα για να αγοράσει ένα σκαρί 36 χρονών, ανενεργό 1 έτος σχεδόν, και γνωρίζοντας εκ των προτέρων ότι το καράβι θέλει χρήμα για μία καλή συντήρηση.
> Απλά κάποιοι τα συμπάθησαν όταν τα καράβια ήταν στις δόξες τους, κάποιοι τα αντιπάθησαν όταν ήταν στις μαύρες τους, σβίνοντας με μαύρο μελάνι τα καλά τους...


Συμφωνω απολυτα σε ΟΛΑ!Αντικειμενικα θελουν αρκετα λεφτα για να φτιαχτουν και να ειναι οπως πρεπει.Με συντηρηση νομιζω θα μπορουσαν να προσφερουν σε πολλες γραμμες.Αυτο ειπα πριν,οτι δεν υστερουν μερικα του πλοια απο αλλα τις ιδιας εποχης,για αυτο οπως αφηνεις και εσυ σωστα να εννοηθει καλο ειναι να μην τα ισοπεδωνουμε ολα. :Wink:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ενα πλοιο που μεχρι πριν 8 μηνες ταξιδευε κανονικα δεν μπορω να καταλαβω που θελει 3 εκατομυρια για να ξαναταξιδεψει.Μην ξεχναμε οτι αυτη την στιγμη υπαρχουν πλοια που ειναι σε ορισμενα σημεια χειροτερα απο το ροδανθη.Με 3 εκ το κανουν καινουργιο και ξαναχτυπα τα 23 του 1990

----------


## nikosnasia

Λέτε βρε παιδιά ότι μπορούν να βγουν και να σταθούν στο Αιγαίο. Συμφωνώ να βγουν όμορφα είναι, αλλά δεν λέτε σε ποιές γραμμές.Πάλι η Χιος Μυτιλήνη ή η Ικαρία Σάμος θα τα φορτωθούν γιατί αλλού δεν βλέπω να χωρούν πιά.

----------


## sylver23

> Για πες μας λοιπον μιας και ξερεις, τι εχει το ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ και δεν μπορει να ταξιδεψει καποιος?Αν ειναι δηλαδη καθαρο και εχει μια στοιχειωδη συντηρηση υπολοιπεται απο καποιο της ηλικιας του?Π.Χ ΛΑΤΩ,ΚΟΡΝΑΡΟΣ,ΙΕΡΑΠΕΤΡΑ,ΤΑΞΙΑΡΧΗΣ,ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ,ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝ  Η κλπ?


 Στοιχειωδη συντηρηση; Με πολυ καλη συντηρηση το συζηταμε. Οσο παλιωνει ενα πλοιο τοσο πιο καλα συντηρημενο πρεπει να ναι. Το θεμα ειναι οτι αντι να συζηταμε να ερθουν νεα καραβια,λεμε για υπερηλικα που περασε η μπογια τους.  Μπορει να μην υπολειπεται σε κατι το ροδανθη απο συνομηλικα του εφοσον γινουν ολα αυτα τα αν ,αλλα αυτο δν παει να πει οτι πρεπει κ αυτα να τα κρατησουμε για παντα και φυσικα ολα υπολειπονται σε πολλα πραγματα απο μικρης ηλικιας πλοια. Με αυτην την λογικη που υποπτηριζετε καποιοι θα επρεπε να εχουμε κρατησει ακομα πλοια του 60α,50α κτλ Καθε πραγμα στον καιρο του..

----------


## marsant

Και σε αλλες φιλε nikosnasia, Παροναξια-ιο-θηρα βραδυνο,δυτικες, και πειραια-ρεθυμνο γιατι οχι?Σε πολλες θα μπορουσαν,οχι ολα βεβαια.

----------


## marsant

> Στοιχειωδη συντηρηση; Με πολυ καλη συντηρηση το συζηταμε. Οσο παλιωνει ενα πλοιο τοσο πιο καλα συντηρημενο πρεπει να ναι. Το θεμα ειναι οτι αντι να συζηταμε να ερθουν νεα καραβια,λεμε για υπερηλικα που περασε η μπογια τους.  Μπορει να μην υπολειπεται σε κατι το ροδανθη απο συνομηλικα του εφοσον γινουν ολα αυτα τα αν ,αλλα αυτο δν παει να πει οτι πρεπει κ αυτα να τα κρατησουμε για παντα και φυσικα ολα υπολειπονται σε πολλα πραγματα απο μικρης ηλικιας πλοια. Με αυτην την λογικη που υποπτηριζετε καποιοι θα επρεπε να εχουμε κρατησει ακομα πλοια του 60α,50α κτλ Καθε πραγμα στον καιρο του..



Προς θεου δεν λεμε οτι μπορουν να συγκριθουν με νεοτερα η να ειναι για παντα.Μερικα απο αυτα ομως 4-5 χρονια με συντηρηση θα μπορουσαν να την ειχαν.Οχι να τα απαξιωνουμε τελειως ομως.Καλο ειναι να υπαρχουν και παλια και φυσικα και νεα και ειδικα τωρα με την κριση θα κοπουν πολλα γουστα και ο κοσμος θα κοιταει οικονομικα και οχι με το ρολοι..

----------


## sylver23

Συμφωνω αλλα δν βλεπω να ειναι πιο οικονομικα. Οι τιμες ειναι στα υψη κ σε αυτα .

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Θα συμφωνησω 100% οτι αν και ειμαστε δεμενοι συναισθηματικα με ορισμενα βαπορια πρεπει να προχωρησουμε μπροστα. Παρ' ολα αυτα μια καλα συντηρημενη Ροδανθη (πραγμα σχεδον ανεφικτο πλεον) θεωρω πως θα ταιριαζε γαντι σε δυο γραμμες. Πειραιας-Ρεθυμνο και Πειραιας-Μηλος-Σαντορινη-Ηρακλειο-Σητεια-Κασος-Καρπαθος-Χαλκη-Ροδος. Ακριβως δηλαδη στις γραμμες που ταιριαζει το Πρεβελης. Μια καλα συντηρημενη Ροδανθη (ξαναλεω οτι κατι τετοιο ειναι μονο ενα απιθανο σεναριο) θα πηγαινε ανετα την ταχυτητα του Πρεβελης δηλαδη γυρω στους 19 κομβους, ενω στους χωρους ειναι κοντα. Ακομα και τα αρνητικα ειναι κοινα καθως στην Κασο-Καρπαθια δυσκολευονται στη μανουβρα. Τελος η Ροδανθη πρεπει να ειναι πιο καλοταξιδη απο το Πρεβελης.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Το superferry 2 το agios georgios και penelope a. ειναι περιπου στην ηλικια του ροδανθη και καθε μερα πανε πανω κατω χωρις προβληματα και με μεγαλη επιτυχια.Ολα ειναι θεμα συντηρησης.Στην ιταλια που ειχα παει διακοπες στο καπρι και στην ισκια , που ειναι η μυκονος και
 οι σπετσες της ιταλιας, εχουν ΠΑΡΑ πολυ παλια πλοια του 1964 και εδω και λειτουργουν υποδειγματικα με σωστα σωστικα, αψογη εμφανιση κτλ.Και στο Isle of mann καποτε ειχαν παρα πολυ παλια πλοια.Θυμηθητε οτι το παναγια σουμελα που ηρθε απο εκει ηταν απολυτα συμορφωμενο με τους κανονισμους.Κατι τετοιο λεμε φιλε silver 26  :Wink:  Οχι προς θεου κανεις δεν θελει να κυκλοφορουν χρεπια στο αιγαιο ουτε μιλαμε για πλοια χωρις επιστροφη βλεπε δημητρουλα :Sad:  λημνος εξπρες και γεωργιος εξπρες που καποιοι που δεν γνωριζαν καλα το ξαναβλεπαν στο αιγαιο

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Δηλαδη ο Ben ουσιαστικα μας λεει οτι η Ροδανθη αυτη τη στιγμη αν και σε κακη κατασταση σιγουρα ειναι σε καλυτερη απο τη Δημητρουλα και το Εξπρες Λημνος.

----------


## opelmanos

Δεν λέω εντάξει είμαι και εγώ της άποψης οτί είναι παλιό και καλά θα ήταν να κυκλοφοράνε καινούργια πλοία στην χώρα μας αλλά οι εποχές είναι δύσκολες και καινούργια πλοία δύσκολα αγοράζονται πλέον.Αλλά ότι κίνηση γίνεται από θέμα αγοράς από τις εταιρέιες είναι χρυσάφι .Το πλοίο χωρίς πολλά πολλά αλλά με μία σούπερ συντήρηση στο μηχανικό τομέα θα χτυπάει σίγουρα 19.5 -20 κόμβους!!.Δεν είναι ούτε χρόνια παρατημένο ούτε ρημαγμένο άλλα μια χαρά κρατιέται ακόμα.Το ιδανικότερο γι αυτό θα ήταν να το έπαιρνε η Νελ και να το έριχνε στην άγονη Αλεξανδρούπολης -Ρόδου -Ηράκλειο .Μιά 5 ετία ακόμα την έχει άνετα μπροστά του  και με καλές τιμές στα εισητήρια αλλά και στα μπαρ και στα servise και με άριστες υπηρεσίες στο ξενοδοχειακό τομέα (καθαριότητα ,εξυπηρέτηση) θα το προτιμάει πολύς κόσμος και να είστε σίγουροι οτί το πλοίο θα σκίσει σε όλα του.

----------


## Thanasis89

Επειδή θεωρώ πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα την κουβέντα και την παρακολουθώ με μεγάλη προσοχή, θα ήθελα να ρίξω και κάτι άλλο στο τραπέζι δεδομένου ότι συμφωνούμε πάνω κάτω στο ότι με μια καλή επισκευή είναι αναστρέψιμη η κατάσταηση.Ποιος θα μπει στην διαδικασία αγοράς (κόστος αγοράς πλοίου), ποιος θα πληρώσει τα χρέη που αγγίζουν τα 700.000 ευρώ και ποιος θα χρεωθεί την γενική επισκευή του ; Πολλά λίγα τα χρήματα δεν ξέρω... Το θέμα είναι συμφέρει ; Και αν ναι, ποιον ;  Δηλαδή για να μιλάμε με αριθμούς μπορεί το πλοίο να βγει για δουλειά με 2.000.000 ευρώ ; Αν ναι, τότε για μένα υπάρχει ελπίδα.

----------


## Leo

Εδώ θα βάλω κι μια άλλη κακή συνήθεια των πλοιοκτητών της ακτοπλοΐας που πλέον αν μια γραμμή δεν έχει μια παχυλή επιδότηση, δνε βάζουν το βαπόρι τους εκεί. Για το συγκεκριμένο πλοίο χωρίς επιδοτούμενη γραμμή δεν πρόκειται να βγει και να δουλέψει. Το θέμα όμως ότι πρέπει κάποια στιγμή να συζητήσουμε σε ξεχωριστό θέμα αυτό " επιδοτούμενες γραμμές μέχρι πότε? "

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Θανο εχεις κατα νου να κανεις προταση σε καμια εταιρεια; :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## zagorin

Και γιατί όχι σε γραμμή Βόλος - Σμύρνη που με την ολοκλήρωση της Εγνατίας και την της οδού που συνδέει τα Τρίκαλα με την Αθηνών - Θεσσαλονίκης εξυπηρετεί τις μεταφορικές εταιρείες που χρησιμοποιούν το λιμάνι της Ηγουμενίτσας.

----------


## opelmanos

> Και γιατί όχι σε γραμμή Βόλος - Σμύρνη που με την ολοκλήρωση της Εγνατίας και την της οδού που συνδέει τα Τρίκαλα με την Αθηνών - Θεσσαλονίκης εξυπηρετεί τις μεταφορικές εταιρείες που χρησιμοποιούν το λιμάνι της Ηγουμενίτσας.


 Βόλος -Σμύρνη??? :Confused:

----------


## Thanasis89

Διονύση η αναφορά μου ήταν γενική και δεν έχω κάτι συγκεκριμένο στο νου μου.Και δεν μπορώ να σκεφτώ κάποια εταιρεία που να είναι σε θέση να ανλάβει το κόστος σε μια τέτοια δύσκολη χρονική στιγμή.

----------


## nippon

> Βόλος -Σμύρνη???


Γραμμη με πολυ ψωμι!! Μιλαμε για μια νεα αδριατικη!! Μπορει να φαινομαι υπερβολικος αλλα αν ρωτησετε βορειοελλαδιτες απο Καβαλα, Ξανθη και γυρω περιοχες, μπορουν να σας πουν για το ποσες τουρκικες νταλικες περνουν ημερησιως απο την Εγνατια οδο με προορισμο την Ηγουμενιτσα. Και οι περισσοτερες νταλικες ξεκινανε απο περιοχες της Μικρας Ασιας (Σμυρνη, Ντελισλι) οπου βρισκονται οι περισσοτερες βιομηχανικες μοναδες με εξαιρεση την Κων/πολη. Σκεφτειτε το χρονο και την αποσταση που διανυουν οι τουρκικες νταλικες για να φτασουν στην Ηγουμενιτσα απο τα παραλια της Μικρας Ασιας..
Πιο οικονομικα συμφερει η γραμμη Βολος - Σμυρνη
Αρκει να βρε8ουν αυτοι που 8α αξιοποιησουν την γραμμη...

----------


## Dimitrisvolos

> Γραμμη με πολυ ψωμι!! Μιλαμε για μια νεα αδριατικη!! Μπορει να φαινομαι υπερβολικος αλλα αν ρωτησετε βορειοελλαδιτες απο Καβαλα, Ξανθη και γυρω περιοχες, μπορουν να σας πουν για το ποσες τουρκικες νταλικες περνουν ημερησιως απο την Εγνατια οδο με προορισμο την Ηγουμενιτσα. Και οι περισσοτερες νταλικες ξεκινανε απο περιοχες της Μικρας Ασιας (Σμυρνη, Ντελισλι) οπου βρισκονται οι περισσοτερες βιομηχανικες μοναδες με εξαιρεση την Κων/πολη. Σκεφτειτε το χρονο και την αποσταση που διανυουν οι τουρκικες νταλικες για να φτασουν στην Ηγουμενιτσα απο τα παραλια της Μικρας Ασιας..
> Πιο οικονομικα συμφερει η γραμμη Βολος - Σμυρνη
> Αρκει να βρε8ουν αυτοι που 8α αξιοποιησουν την γραμμη...


 
Υπήρχε παλαιότερα αυτο το δρομολόγιο με ρο-ρο ....

----------


## marsant

Παμε να γνωρισετε και το θρυλικο Ροδανθη απο μεσα



Σαλονι οικονομικης


πουλμαν

----------


## marsant

Αλλο ενα σαλονακι..


reception


Διαδρομος που οδηγει στα σαλονια

----------


## marsant

Ιnformation



Σαλονι Α'θεσης


self service

----------


## marsant

Κλιμακοστασιο που οδηγει στις πανω καμπινες


βγαινοντας απο τις θεσεις πουλμαν,υπαρχει το εξωτερικο καταστρωματακι


ενα deck πιο πανω ακριβως βρισκεται ο τεραστιος και ανετος χωρος της πισινας

----------


## marsant

Πλαινος εξωτερικος διαδρομος


ενα deck πιο πανω


Διαδρομος που ξεκιναει απο την πρυμη..


και φτανει μεχρι την γεφυρα..


για τον opelmano που το ζητησε και γουσταρει με τρελα την Ροδανθαρα, πηγη για τις φωτο ferries.fotopic.net

----------


## opelmanos

Φίλε μου είσαι απίστευτος και σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ .Μακάρι να γίνει κάτι και να την πάρει η ΝΕΛ!!
RODANTHI FANS MYTILENE.

----------


## xidianakis

> Πλαινος εξωτερικος διαδρομος
> 
> 
> ενα deck πιο πανω
> 
> 
> Διαδρομος που ξεκιναει απο την πρυμη..
> 
> 
> ...


υπεροχο και εδω και στο Μαρινα!

----------


## MYTILENE

> Για πες μας λοιπον μιας και ξερεις, τι εχει το ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ και δεν μπορει να ταξιδεψει καποιος?Αν ειναι δηλαδη καθαρο και εχει μια στοιχειωδη συντηρηση υπολοιπεται απο καποιο της ηλικιας του?Π.Χ ΛΑΤΩ,ΚΟΡΝΑΡΟΣ,ΙΕΡΑΠΕΤΡΑ,ΤΑΞΙΑΡΧΗΣ,ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ,ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝ  Η κλπ?


 Με στεναχωρείς τώρα..... :Sad:  :Wink:

----------


## marsant

> Με στεναχωρείς τώρα.....


Αμα ειχε και αναλογη συντηρηση στις μηχανες οπως τα αλλα που ανεφερα,δεν θα ειχαν καμια επαφη με την ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ σε θεμα ταχυτητας.Για ψωμοτυρι θα τα ειχε,εμενα αυτο με στεναχωρει φιλε mytilene :Wink:

----------


## opelmanos

Η Ροδάνθη το καλοκαίρι του 2006 στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά.Βen Bruce και  Marsant δική σas
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 92786

----------


## xidianakis

> Η Ροδάνθη το καλοκαίρι του 2006 στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά.Βen Bruce και  Marsant δική σas
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 92786


τησ πηγαιναν τα ασπρα!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> υπεροχο και εδω και στο Μαρινα!



Πολυ καλη δουλεια φιλε marsant.Τι να πει κανεις μονο να στεναχωριεται που τετοια βαπορια δεν ταξιδευουν πια.

----------


## xidianakis

μηπως γνωριζει κανεις την καταναλωση/ωρα που ειχε Ροδανθη?

----------


## nikos_kos

Παιδια μηπως ξερετε γιατι οι μπροστα καμπινες ειχαν κοκκινες πορτες κ σ αλλο ντεκ ειχαν μπλε και πρασινο?? σιμβολιζε κατι?? θεση η κατιαλλο??

----------


## samurai

Κατανάλωση 52 t/24h στους 22,5 κόμβους  :Very Happy:  . Τότε που ο βάπορας ήταν στις δόξες του.

----------


## Thanasis89

Αυτά είναι ! Το είχαν πάντα οι γιαπωνέζοι...  :Wink: 
Αυτό ντε... Που δεν το ξέρουμε καν εδώ ! Πως το λένε να δεις ; "Πνεύμα οικονομίας  και σύνεσης ;"  :Very Happy:

----------


## xidianakis

> Κατανάλωση 52 t/24h στους 22,5 κόμβους  . Τότε που ο βάπορας ήταν στις δόξες του.


ευχαριστω!

----------


## marsant

> Παιδια μηπως ξερετε γιατι οι μπροστα καμπινες ειχαν κοκκινες πορτες κ σ αλλο ντεκ ειχαν μπλε και πρασινο?? σιμβολιζε κατι?? θεση η κατιαλλο??



Ναι φιλε μου συμβολιζε την θεση.

----------


## nikos_kos

EΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΥ!

----------


## nikos_kos

οι lux καμπινες ειχαν τηλεοραση?? ξερετε σε ποιο deck  ηταν??

----------


## marsant

> οι lux καμπινες ειχαν τηλεοραση?? ξερετε σε ποιο deck  ηταν??


Δεν ειχαν μονο οι καμπινες lux τηλεοραση,και οι απλες οι πιο πολλες ειχαν.Οσες φορες πηρα εγω τουλαχιστον καπμινα παντα ειχαν τηλεοραση μεσα οχι μονο οι εξωτερικες αλλα και οι εσωτερικες.

----------


## nikos_kos

> Δεν ειχαν μονο οι καμπινες lux τηλεοραση,και οι απλες οι πιο πολλες ειχαν.Οσες φορες πηρα εγω τουλαχιστον καπμινα παντα ειχαν τηλεοραση μεσα οχι μονο οι εξωτερικες αλλα και οι εσωτερικες.


εγω οσες φορες ειχα παρει ποτε δεν ειχε.. ουτε στισ καμπινες με τις κοκκινες πορτες ουτε σε καμια.. βεβαια τελευταιο ταξιδι ηταν την ανοιξη του 2005 αλλα δεν θυμαμαι καμπινα ειτε εξωτερικη ειτε εσωτερικη να εχει τηλεοραση

----------


## marsant

Δεν θυμαμαι εγω χρονολογιες ποτε τις βαλανε κλπ,οσες φορες ειχα παρει καμπινα ειχε μεσα.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Το ημερολογιο γραφει 18/7/2009 και ισως ειναι η τελευταια σεζον που η Ροδανθαρα η ερωτιαρα λιαζεται στον Αθηνιο. Αφιερωμενη στους marsant και BEN BRUCE που τοσο τους αρεσει. Πως να μην τους αρεσει αλλωστε!!!

Rodanthi_18_7_2009_Athinios_2.JPG

----------


## marsant

Φιλε Διονυση σε τετοιες φωτογραφιες πρεπει να απενεργοποιουνται τα σχολια,γιατι πολυ απλα τετοιες εικονες δεν περιγραφονται..Να σαι καλα να μας χαριζεις διαμαντια!

----------


## Tasos@@@

Η παρακατω καραβολατρικη φωτο ειδικα αφιερωμενη στους Ben Bruce και marsant...τιποτα το ιδαιτερο αλλα θα αυτοι θα καταλαβουν... :Wink:

----------


## opelmanos

> Η παρακατω καραβολατρικη φωτο ειδικα αφιερωμενη στους Ben Bruce και marsant...τιποτα το ιδαιτερο αλλα θα αυτοι θα καταλαβουν...


 Το μόνο που προσφέρει αυτή η φωτογραφία είναι θλίψη και οργή.

----------


## Tasos@@@

Θα συμφωνησω φιλε Μανο στο οτι ειναι στεναχωρη φωτογραφια...αλλα η πραγματικοτητα ειναι για να την αντιμετωπιζουμε.Και στην προκειμενη ο στοχος μου ειναι να θυμηθουμε ενα πολυ αγαπητο σινιαλο σε μια πολυ αγαπητη τσιμινιερα.

----------


## nikos_kos

πολυ ομορφη η ροδανθη!! αλλα δεν την βλεπω να ξαναταξιδευει αλλου εκτοσ απο το νεκροταφειο της

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Πολυ ομορφη φοτο.Ειναι θλιβερο που βλεπω αυτο το βαπορι να μην ταξιδευει πια.

----------


## marsant

Φιλε Τασο σε ευχαριστω πολυ για την φωτογραφια,οσο στεναχωρη και παραπονεμενη φαινεται η ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ, η γοητεια της ειναι το κατι αλλο..

----------


## Karolos

> Το μόνο που προσφέρει αυτή η φωτογραφία είναι θλίψη και οργή.



_Αυτή φίλε μου στην αφιερώνω μέσα από την καρδιά μου. _ Σέ αυτήν την εκδοχή  δεν πιστεύω να μην σου προσφέρει κάποια άλλα συναισθήματα. ;-)
Το έχω ζωγραφίσει εγώ, είναι ακρυλικά χρώματα επάνω σε σχιστόπλακα περίπου 50 X 70 cm.

0078.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

GA FERRIES το επιπλεoν ονειρο!Και μαλλον ηταν τουλαχιστον στα 90's
Τα εχω δει τα εργα σου φιλε καρολε στα γραφεια και ειναι ολα υπεροχα

----------


## Karolos

> GA FERRIES το επιπλεoν ονειρο!Και μαλλον ηταν τουλαχιστον στα 90's
> Τα εχω δει τα εργα σου φιλε καρολε στα γραφεια και ειναι ολα υπεροχα


_Κώστα σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ για τα καλά σου λόγια, με την Καλησπέρα μου.
_

----------


## marsant

Φιλε Καρολε απιστευτη δουλεια,το μερακι και η τεχνη σε ολο της το μεγαλειο!

----------


## Karolos

> Φιλε Καρολε απιστευτη δουλεια,το μερακι και η τεχνη σε ολο της το μεγαλειο!


_Να είσαι καλά!!! σε ευχαριστώ πολύ._

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Κάρολε είσαι πραγματικός καλλιτέχνης.

----------


## gnikles

> _Αυτή φίλε μου στην αφιερώνω μέσα από την καρδιά μου._ Σέ αυτήν την εκδοχή δεν πιστεύω να μην σου προσφέρει κάποια άλλα συναισθήματα. ;-)
> Το έχω ζωγραφίσει εγώ, είναι ακρυλικά χρώματα επάνω σε σχιστόπλακα περίπου 50 X 70 cm.
> 
> 0078.jpg


Συγχαρητήρια φίλε Κάρολε!!!!

----------


## xidianakis

> _Αυτή φίλε μου στην αφιερώνω μέσα από την καρδιά μου. _ Σέ αυτήν την εκδοχή  δεν πιστεύω να μην σου προσφέρει κάποια άλλα συναισθήματα. ;-)
> Το έχω ζωγραφίσει εγώ, είναι ακρυλικά χρώματα επάνω σε σχιστόπλακα περίπου 50 X 70 cm.
> 
> 0078.jpg


εισαι απιστευτος! δεν εχω λογια!!

----------


## opelmanos

Πάντως για να ξαναταξιδέψει το πλοίο χρειάζεται τουλαχιστον 3 εκ ευρώ για όποια εταιρεία την αγοράσει και για τις απαραίτητες εργασίες που απαιτούνται!

----------


## Apostolos

Μάνο με τι υπολογισμους έβγαλες το ποσο?

----------


## xidianakis

για το παρόν πλοίο είχε δείξει ενδιαφέρον μια εταιρία και η ρεαλιστική του αξία ως πλοίο είναι περί τα 700.000 ευρώ. Όμως θέλει περίπου 5 μύρια σε επισκευές, και άλλα 40 μύρια
χρέος από την εταιρία. Διότι τα πλοία εάν δεν πωληθούν "πακέτο" και θέλει κάποιος να τα αγοράσει μεμονωμένα, πληρώνει περίπου 40 μύρια για το χρέος του Αγουδημου σε κάθε πλοίο..

----------


## opelmanos

> για το παρόν πλοίο είχε δείξει ενδιαφέρον μια εταιρία και η ρεαλιστική του αξία ως πλοίο είναι περί τα 700.000 ευρώ. Όμως θέλει περίπου 5 μύρια σε επισκευές, και άλλα 40 μύρια
> χρέος από την εταιρία. Διότι τα πλοία εάν δεν πωληθούν "πακέτο" και θέλει κάποιος να τα αγοράσει μεμονωμένα, πληρώνει περίπου 40 μύρια για το χρέος του Αγουδημου σε κάθε πλοίο..


Ε δεν πρόκειται να πουληθούν ποτέ τα πλοία έτσι, ποιός θα τα πάρει και να κερδίσει τί από αυτά?

----------


## marsant

Τι ειναι αυτα που λετε ρε παιδια για 3 και 4 εκατομμυρια ειμαστε σοβαροι?Ενα μαζεμα θα θελει μεσα και ενα σερβις στις μηχανες και ειναι οκ.Με τα ποσα αυτα που λετε αγοραζεις πλοιο.Ποια ρεαλιστικη αξια 700.000?Η ρεαλιστικη του αξια δεν ξερω ποση ειναι αλλα σιγουρα ειναι αρκετα παραπανω.Τοσο δεν εκανε το Παναγια Τηνου,ουτε καν παντοφλα δεν αγοραζεις.Μην βγαζουμε συμπερασματα ευκολα,απλα δεν μπορει να πουληθει το καθε πλοιο ευκολα γιατι εχουν και χρεος απο πισω.

----------


## xidianakis

> Τι ειναι αυτα που λετε ρε παιδια για 3 και 4 εκατομμυρια ειμαστε σοβαροι?Ενα μαζεμα θα θελει μεσα και ενα σερβις στις μηχανες και ειναι οκ.Με τα ποσα αυτα που λετε αγοραζεις πλοιο.Ποια ρεαλιστικη αξια 700.000?Η ρεαλιστικη του αξια δεν ξερω ποση ειναι αλλα σιγουρα ειναι αρκετα παραπανω.Τοσο δεν εκανε το Παναγια Τηνου,ουτε καν παντοφλα δεν αγοραζεις.Μην βγαζουμε συμπερασματα ευκολα,απλα δεν μπορει να πουληθει το καθε πλοιο ευκολα γιατι εχουν και χρεος απο πισω.


το πλοίο θέλει:
επισκευή μηχανών (με πολλά ανταλλακτικά)
δεξαμενή
λαμαρινοδουλειά
βάψιμο
επισκευές σε κάποια ηλεκτρονικά
συντήρηση εσωτερικών χώρων
και πολλά άλλα....
Το κόστος του πλοίου το έχει βγάλει μεγάλο μεσιτικό πλοίων.

----------


## marsant

> το πλοίο θέλει:
> επισκευή μηχανών (με πολλά ανταλλακτικά) 
> δεξαμενή
> λαμαρινοδουλειά
> βάψιμο
> επισκευές σε κάποια ηλεκτρονικά
> συντήρηση εσωτερικών χώρων
> και πολλά άλλα....
> Το κόστος του πλοίου το έχει βγάλει μεγάλο μεσιτικό πλοίων.


1) Eιχε καποια βλαβη?πχ αξονες,στροφαλο κλπ κλπ?Οχι αρα καλη συντηρηση θελει
2)Φυσικα και θα θελει δεξαμενισμο+βαψιμο
3)Συντηρηση εσωτερικων χωρων λοιπον...
αυτα λοιπον σας βγαζουν εσας ενα συνολο 4 εκατομμυρια ευρω... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): Ποιο μεσιτικο γραφειο το εβγαλε αυτο?

----------


## opelmanos

Φίλε μου Μαρίνο το τσούξιμο όλης της υπόθεσης είναι το κόστος τους πλοίου και οι οφειλές του λόγω ότι είναι κατασχεμένο .Εκεί ξεφέυγει το ποσό όπως και με τα υπόλοιπα παροπλοισμένα.Το ίδιο γίονεται και με τα πλοία της ΧΑΟΣ!
Γι αυτό η  Νελ όταν άκουσε το ποσό έγινε Λούης !!!!

----------


## erenShip

δεν ξέρω αλλά έχω την εντύπωση πως ήρθε το τέλος όχι μόνο για αυτό το πλοίο αλλά και για τα υπόλοιπα....

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ποτε δεν ξερεις τι μπορει να γινει.Το ροδανθη υπο προυποθεσεις εχει ζωη ακομα, αρκει να φτιαξουν το σημειο που ποναγε τα τελευταια 5 χρονια, δηλαδη τον στροφαλο απο την μια κυρια μηχανη

----------


## opelmanos

> δεν ξέρω αλλά έχω την εντύπωση πως ήρθε το τέλος όχι μόνο για αυτό το πλοίο αλλά και για τα υπόλοιπα....


Eδώ ετοιμάζεται το Μυρτιδιώτισσα που όλοι το είχαμε ξεγραμένο και περιμέναμε να το δούμε να φεύγει για το τελευταίο του ταξίδι και που είναι σε πολύ χειρότερη κατάσταση από την Ροδάνθη.Το θέμα είναι να βρεθεί μια άκρη με τα χρέη και τό κόστος του πλοίου και θα ξαναταξιδέψει ,δεν νομίζω οτί θα το πετάξουν έτσι απλά .Ούτε τους συμφέρει να το δώσουν για διάλυση! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): Το πλοίο δεν είναι κακοπιημένο παρά μόνο ένα χρόνο παροπλοισμό έχει στις πλάτες του και η κατάσταση ακόμα είναι αναστρέψιμη .

----------


## mastrokostas

Το μοναδικό βαπόρι μου άρεσε από όλα του Αγουδημου !
Αφιερωμένη στον φίλο *Ben* *Bruce* αλλά και σε *όλους* τους φίλους του πλοιου !
IMG_5765.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ευχαριστω πολυ φιλε mastrokostas για την αφιερωση και την φωτο!

----------


## pantelis89

ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΟΜΟΡΦΟ ΚΑΡΑΒΙ... ΣΥΓΧΑΡΗΤΗΡΙΑ ΦΙΛΕ MASTROKOSTA ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΑ!!

----------


## nostalgos

Δεν έχω και την καλύτερη ανάμνηση.
Αύγουστος 1998, απογευματινή αναχώρηση από Κω για Πειραιά.
Μετά την Κάλυμνο γεμάτο 7άρι και η φαρδιά και "βαριά" στο μάτι Ροδάνθη σκαμπανεβάζει και - κυρίως - τραντάζεται από τα κύματα με τους μπουλμέδες να τρέμουν και το θόρυβο να δημιουργεί εντύπωση ότι "διαλύεται".
Έλλειψη βυθίσματος, πτερυγίων ευσταθείας, το σχήμα της πλώρης ή λίγο απ' όλα;

----------


## Rodantis

Mήπως μπορεί κανείς να μας πει για τη διάταξη τωω εσωτερικών του χώρων;Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Stylianos

Πάντως το πλοίο φθείρεται όλο και πιο πολύ...ιδού τα πειστήρια...εχουν σπάσει τα νύχια του καταπέλτη,εχουν σκουριάσει οι εξωτερικοί χωροι,και το γκαράζ ειναι σε άσχημη κατάσταση... :Sad:

----------


## giorgos_249

> Mήπως μπορεί κανείς να μας πει για τη διάταξη τωω εσωτερικών του χώρων;Ευχαριστώ


*Αν ρωτάς για το λόγο που φαντάζομαι (να μπεις μέσα για τελευταίο αφιέρωμα) σου προτείνω να μην το δοκιμάσεις.......Μπορεί να μπλέξεις πολύ άσχημα............*

----------


## GiorgosVitz

Γιώργο, δεν προκύπτει αυτό το συμπέρασμα από την ερώτηση του φίλου Rodantis. :Wink: 

Φίλε Rodantis αν κοιτάξεις σε προηγούμενες σελίδες (141-142) υπάρχουν φωτογραφίες από τους εσωτερικούς χώρους του πλοίου

----------


## Rodantis

Ευχαριστώ.Ρωτώ γιατί δεν είχα μπει ποτέ στον βάπορα αν και το ήθελα πολύ

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Τελευταία φορά που την είδα κ εν πλω την ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ κ να προσφέρει τις υπηρεσίες τις...¶φιξη στο λιμάνι Ηρακλείου την σεζόν του 2008...
ροδανθη 3.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πολυ καλη φωτο.Πλοιαρχος ο εορταζων,χθες 15 δεκ, Λευτερης Καρυστινος.Χρονια του πολλα λοιπον

----------


## Tasos@@@

Δώσε Αρτέμηηηηηηηηηη  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Πολύ όμορφη φωτογραφία όπως προείπε ο φίλος Ben.
Σίγουρα βέβαια φταίει και το καταπληκτικό μοντέλο της φωτογραφίας για το αποτέλεσμα,μιας και μιλάμε για ένα από τα καλύτερα ποστάλια που πέρασαν ποτέ από τα νερά μας,που τον καιρό της παντοδυναμίας της όλοι σκύβανε το κεφάλι μπροστά της.

----------


## Apostolos

Μια νυχτερινή μανούβρα δια χειρός καπτα-Τάσου Μαθιούδη!!!

rod.jpg

----------


## Grotta

DSC_7587.jpg

1.08.2009
ελεύθερο ακόμη στα νερά του αιγαίου , πρίν το μαντρώσουν με καδένες και σχοινιά..

----------


## pantelis89

katapliktiki fwto file grotta....poso krima einai auta ta karavia na einai afismena sto eleos tou theou!!! :Sad:

----------


## Grotta

DSC_7634.jpg

DSC_7595.jpg

DSC_7649.jpg

DSC_7596_2.jpg 



 :Sad:

----------


## despo

Ειδικά για το Ροδάνθη (αλλά και το Μαρίνα) είναι πραγματικά κρίμα να σαπίζουν εγκαταλελειμμένα, ενω με κάποια στοιχειώδη σωστή συντήρηση θα μπορούσαν να
δουλέψουν σε γραμμές που ειδικά το καλοκαίρι αντιμετωπίζουν πρόβλημα. Και γκαράζ έχουν και άνετους χώρους διαθέτουν, αλλά και καμπίνες.

----------


## JOINER

> Ειδικά για το Ροδάνθη (αλλά και το Μαρίνα) είναι πραγματικά κρίμα να σαπίζουν εγκαταλελειμμένα, ενω με κάποια στοιχειώδη σωστή συντήρηση θα μπορούσαν να
> δουλέψουν σε γραμμές που ειδικά το καλοκαίρι αντιμετωπίζουν πρόβλημα. Και γκαράζ έχουν και άνετους χώρους διαθέτουν, αλλά και καμπίνες.


ΑΛΙΜΟΝΟ ΕΑΝ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΟΥΣΑΝ ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΠΑΛΙΑ ΠΛΟΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΑΚΤΟΠΛΟΙΑΣ ΣΤΟ ΑΙΓΑΙΟ................ΤΟΤΕ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΕΙΧΑΜΕ ΑΝΑΠΤΥΞΗ................ΑΛΛΟ ΕΑΝ ΜΑΣ ΑΡΕΣΕΙ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΒΛΕΠΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΣΥΖΗΤΑΜΕ ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΩΣ ΚΑΡΑΒΟΛΑΤΡΕΣ.............ΚΑΙ ΓΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΑΛΛΩΣΤΕ ΒΡΙΣΚΟΜΑΣΘΕ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ FORUM..........ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΜΟΡΦΑ ΚΑΡΑΒΙΑ,ΕΧΟΥΝ ΠΡΩΤΑΓΩΝΙΣΤΗΣΕΙ ΣΕ ΚΑΛΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΣΧΗΜΕΣ ΣΥΝΘΗΚΕΣ,ΒΟΗΘΗΣΑΝ ΣΤΟ ΜΕΓΙΣΤΟ ΤΟΥΣ ΚΑΤΟΙΚΟΥΣ ΤΩΝ ΝΗΣΙΩΝ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΥΣ ΤΟΥΡΙΣΤΕΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΕΚΕΙ..........ΘΑΥΜΑΖΟΥΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΗ ΑΚΤΟΠΛΟΙΑ,ΑΛΛΑ ΤΑΥΤΟΧΡΟΝΑ ΘΕΛΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΣΥΝΕΧΙΣΟΥΜΕ ΜΕ ΝΕΟ ΚΑΙ ΣΥΓΧΡΟΝΟ ΣΤΟΛΟ ΣΕ ΑΙΓΑΙΟ ΚΑΙ ΙΟΝΙΟ ΟΠΩΣ ΚΑΝΟΥΜΕ ΤΑ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ......

----------


## despo

Δηλαδή θα σε χάλαγε αν έμπαινε 2-3 μήνες το καλοκαίρι, οπως είχε συμβεί το καλοκαίρι του 2009, να εξυπηρετήσει τη γραμμή Παροναξίας - Σαντορίνης ?.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

RODANTHI μια καθαρα χειμερινη φωτο για ολους τους φιλους

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστούμε για τις ωραίες αναμνήσεις φίλε Κώστα.
Βέβαια το θέμα πρέπει να μεταφερθεί *όπως και πολλά άλλα,* έχουν δουλειά οι mond.

----------


## Express Pigasos

Το τελος του Ροδανθη ...17-2-2008 κατα την πρωτη μου επισκεψη στη Αλιαγα...

χαρισμενη σε ολους οσους ειχαν ταξιδεψει μαζι του..

RODANTHI.jpg

----------


## idrohoos

Από Τζιά πρός Σούνιο,επιστροφή από Δωδεκάνησα,πρωϊνό σεπτεμβρίου 2007. 


ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ 2007.jpg ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ 2007 (1).jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πολυ καλες!

----------


## karavofanatikos

Όταν το τραβούσαν πεισματικά, αλλά εκείνο αντιστεκόταν για όσο μπορούσε!

SL386547.jpg
Σεπτέμβρης 2011

----------


## BEN BRUCE

RODANTHI στην Κω 2 μαιου 1994, με το μεγαλο GA στην πλωρη,και πλοιαρχο τον αειμνηστο Γιαννη Δελιεζα που εφυγε εν ωρα καθηκοντος λιγους μηνες μετα

2-2-2010 (60).jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Πανεμορφη φωτογραφια, φανταστικη. Εφοσον βρισκομαστε στις 2/5/1994 ο μεγας ¶ιρτον ειχε φυγει μολις μια μερα πριν...

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ στις 06-09-2011 δηλαδή 1 μέρα πριν αρχίσει η μετακίνηση του απο τον Πειραιά στη ντάνα της Ελευσίνας.

ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ 15 06-09-2011.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Το 2005 έκανε Μπρίντιζι-Σάμη-Πάτρα, σωστά; Έχει κανείς φωτογραφία του στη Σάμη;

----------


## despo

Οχι, δεν έκανε ποτέ αυτή τη γραμμή - Μόνο τα Μιλένα/Νταλιάνα. Το Ροδάνθη έκανε μόνο Πάτρα - Αγκώνα σε ναύλωση/συνεργασία με την Karageorgis lines.

----------


## nikosnasia

Μυτιλήνη.15 Ιουνίου 1997.
0486.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Να τη και στο σπιτι της αδελφης της!

----------


## Appia_1978

> Οχι, δεν έκανε ποτέ αυτή τη γραμμή - Μόνο τα Μιλένα/Νταλιάνα. Το Ροδάνθη έκανε μόνο Πάτρα - Αγκώνα σε ναύλωση/συνεργασία με την Karageorgis lines.


Α, μάλιστα. Να που έμαθα και κάτι καινούργιο. Σε ευχαριστώ για την πληροφόρηση  :Smile:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Yπηρχε μια σχεση αγουδημου-καραγεωργη απο παλια,συνεντευξη 1997 <Ε>, μην ξεχνατε οτι το μεγαρο καραγιωργη ακτη κονδυλη και αιτωλικου περιηλθε στον καπτα μακη

----------


## despo

Αυτό που θυμάμαι πάντως είναι οτι είχε πάει στην Αγκώνα την ίδια χρονιά που ο Αγούδημος έκανε εκδήλωση για υποστολή (!) της Ελληνικής σημαίας στο Ρομίλντα. Τότε ο μεν Καραγεώργης είχε πάρει την κάτω βόλτα, ο δε Αγούδημος εκβιάζοντας καταστάσεις ήθελε να πάρει τις γραμμές που έκρινε οτι θα του έφερναν περισσότερα λεφτά.

----------


## Appia_1978

Despo, εννοείς τις γραμμές του Καραγεώργη ή γενικώς;

Ben, τι είδους σχέση ήταν αυτή; Δεν μπήκε όμως ο Αγούδημος στην Αδριατική για να υποστηρίξει τον Καραγεώργη ή;

----------


## despo

Εννοώ τη γραμμή Πάτρας - Αγκώνας, εκει που είχε δραστηριότητα ο Καραγεώργης.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ στις 29-08-2009 με θέα ...........το απέραντο γαλάζιο.

ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ 47 29-08-2009.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Αυτό το πλοίο το κατηγορούσαμε. Μπορώ να πώ όμως ότι ήταν σε καλύτερη κατάσταση και σε ξενοδοχείο αλλα και σε safety απο κάτι άλλα βασιλοβάπορα που γνώρισα αργότερα. Αν πέφτανε 2 φραγκάκια παραπάνω θα έσκιζε κάτι αστεράκια του σήμερα...

----------


## despo

Το πολέμησαν λυσσαλέα ορισμένοι εγκάθετοι δημοσιογράφοι, που παραμόνευαν σε οποιοδήποτε περιστατικό να φέρνουν τις κάμερες και να λένε αδιακρίτως για τα καράβια - 'φέρετρα' του Αγούδημου. Φυσικά δεν μπορεί να ισχυριστεί κανείς οτι το αφεντικό του στόλου ήταν άμοιρο ευθυνών, αλλά όλα έχουν και κάποια όρια.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> Αυτό το πλοίο το κατηγορούσαμε. Μπορώ να πώ όμως ότι ήταν σε καλύτερη κατάσταση και σε ξενοδοχείο αλλα και σε safety απο κάτι άλλα βασιλοβάπορα που γνώρισα αργότερα. Αν πέφτανε 2 φραγκάκια παραπάνω θα έσκιζε κάτι αστεράκια του σήμερα...


Αψογο πραγματικα. Αποστολε αν εχεις σε φωτογραφια το GA plan του πλοιου θα ηταν εξαιρετικο να το ανεβασεις.

----------


## Apostolos

Το έχω σε χάρτινο αλλα μπορώ να σου ανεβάσω ενα safety plan ως Virgo...  :Worked Till 5am: 
virgo2.jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Πολυ ενδιαφεροντα και αυτα διοτι δειχνουν τις γραμμες του και ποσο λιτο ηταν το βαπορι τοτε. Αν μπορεις να φωτογραφισεις και τα ελληνικα θα ηταν χαρα μας.

----------


## Appia_1978

Πολύ όμορφο εσωτερικά, Απόστολε  :Smile: 
Έχεις μήπως και άλλες φωτογραφίες του από μέσα;

----------


## BEN BRUCE

RODANTHI δικλινη εξωτερικη στο 3ο ντεκ επιβατωνrodanthi (6).jpg η ρεσεψιον rod (1).jpg και ο διαδρομος που περναει απο το σελφ σερβις και σαλονι οικονομικης θεσεως στα δεξια του πλοιου, η φωτο κοιτα πρυμαrod (2).jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Τι να λεμε τωρα. Βαπορας!!!

----------


## nikos_kos

στη φωτο οι χωροι του πλοιου και ιδιαιτερα η καμπινα φαινονται σε εξερετικη κατασταση. γνωριζετε εαν υπηρχαν λουξ καμπινες στο πλοιο?

----------


## lavriotis

Κρίμα τέτοιο βαπόρι! Πιστεύω πως θα μπορούσαν τα αγουδημόπλοια να προσφέρουν τις υπηρεσίες τους ακόμα και τώρα στο αιγαίο αλλά η μοίρα τους ήταν προδιαγεγραμμένη!  :Apologetic:  
Η Ροδάνθη τον Αύγουστο του 2005 στο Σαρωνικό!
IM000797.JPG

----------


## Appia_1978

Ευχαριστούμε για τις φωτογραφίες  :Smile: 
Όντως, πολύ ωραίο βαπόρι. Εάν είχε αντέξει έως τις ημέρες μας, με την κρίση, πιστεύω να ταξιδεύανε και πάλι.

----------


## despo

Δεν θυμάμαι αν είχε καμπίνες λουξ, αλλά οι δίκλινες εξωτερικές του καμπίνες, ιδίως αυτές στα επάνω καταστρώματα ήταν τέλειες !

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Oι καμπινες ηταν αναλογα με το ντεκ.Οι κοκκινες καμπινες ηταν στο κατω ντεκ ,οπου και το πανω γκαραζ και μαλλον ηταν οι πιο base.Πανω απο τους κοινοχρηστους χωρους ηταν οι <λαδι> οπως και στην φωτο που ηταν πιο ευρυχωρες κτλ.Στο πιο πανω ντεκ ηταν οι <μπλε> αλλα οι περισσοτερς με κρεβατι πανω κατω.Τα κλασικα διαμερισματα επι της νηου του καπτα μακη ηταν κατω απο την γεφυρα καθ ολο το πλατος του πλοιου με καμπινες που επικοινονουσαν διπλα κρεβατια σαλονι και ολες της ανεσεις

----------


## nickosps

Εκπληκτικές και συγκινητικές οι φωτογραφίες όλων σας!

----------


## Aquaman

Λιγους μηνες πριν φυγει οριστικα..εμφανης η κλιση του!

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ στις 07-09-2011 όταν προσπαθούσαν όλη μέρα να του ξεμπλέξουν τις άγκυρες.

ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ 43 07-09-2011.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

RODANTHI το καλοκαιρι του 1997 αναχωρει για αλλο ενα δρομολογιο

2013 sc (127).jpg

----------


## nikos_kos

> RODANTHI το καλοκαιρι του 1997 αναχωρει για αλλο ενα δρομολογιο
> 
> 2013 sc (127).jpg


Φιλε BEN BRUCE καταπληκτικη φωτο. τοτε πρεπει να εκανε τον κορμο δωδεκανησων ετσι δεν ειναι?

----------


## Express Pigasos

οτι απεμεινε απο τη Ροδανθη τον Ιουλιο οταν ξαναπηγα..η βαρκα της..

rodanthiboat.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Αυτες ειναι οι δευτερες βαρκες,της WATERCRAFT, που ειχε γιατι οι πρωτες ηταν ανοιχτου τυπου

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε το Ροδάνθη όταν στις 22/02/2012 είχε φτάσει στην Aliaga. Φωτο απο το φίλο Selim San και τον ευχαριστώ.

RODANTHI -zoom view.jpg

----------


## capten4

πειραιας 1996....

----------


## Rocinante

Και αυτό και το αδελφό του έτη φωτός ομορφότερα στα λευκά.
Ευχαριστούμε Capten4.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Και αυτό και το αδελφό του έτη φωτός ομορφότερα στα λευκά.
> Ευχαριστούμε Capten4.



Aφου σου αρεσει ασπρο ....RODANTHI εισερχομενο στον πειραια το 1996 για να ξεκινησει το νεο του απογευματινο δρομολογιο για παροναξια

film (198).jpg

----------


## Rocinante

> Aφου σου αρεσει ασπρο ....RODANTHI εισερχομενο στον πειραια το 1996 για να ξεκινησει το νεο του απογευματινο δρομολογιο για παροναξια


Υπέροχη φωτογραφία με την αγαπημένη μου γωνία λήψης.
 Merci Beaucoup !

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Ροδάνθη όταν στις 22/02/2012 είχε αράξει στην Aliaga. Φωτο του φίλου Selim San και τον ευχαριστώ (αν και χάθηκε).

RODANTHI-bow.jpg

----------


## leo85

Να δούμε το ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ στης 8-09-2011 όταν προσπαθούσαν να  ξεκολλήσουν της άγκυρες. :Apologetic: 


ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ  08-09-2011  05.jpg ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ 8-09-2011 07.jpg ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ  8-09-2011 04.gif ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ  8-09-2011 02.gif ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ 8-09-2011 01.gif

----------


## pantelis2009

Το πρώτο κομμάτι έχει ήδη κοπεί. Φωτο του φίλου Selim San και τον ευχαριστώ.

RODANTHI 22.02.12.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ στην Παρο το πασχα του 1996

rodanthi (167).jpg

----------


## marsant

Ωραια ληψη,δυστηχως δεν θα ξαναδουμε τετοιους βαποραρους στο Αγαιο.Με captain τον Χλωρο και υπαρχο τον καπτα Δημητρη Λαδα και 21 μιλια δρομο υπηρεσιακη που γινοντουσταν 22+ ευκολα οταν το ανοιγαν.Σαρωσε μαζι με Αριαδνη και εκαναν πλακα στα υπολοιπα της παροναξιας.Το μεν Ροδανθη ειχε απεναντι του το Ποσειδων Εξπρες 2 και Εξπρες Σαντορινη βραδυ απο Πειραια πρωι απο Σαντορινη, και το Αριαδνη ειχε το ταλαιπωρημενο απο βλαβες Σουπερναιας και το Εξπρες Ολυμπια πρωι απο Πειραια και απογευμα αντιστοιχα απο Σαντορινη.Αξεχαστες εποχες,τυχεροι οσοι τις ζησαμε.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Εκεινο το πασχα(1996) υπαρχος ηταν ο καπτα Φωτης Γκεκας και ο ενας υποπλοιαρχος ο Γιαννης γκιουζελης

----------


## marsant

Γενικα για τον ανταγωνισμο που υπηρχε εκεινη την χρονια την καλοκαιρινη περιοδο εγραψα φιλε Ben Bruce

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Συμη με το ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ στην αγονη της 12νησσου πριν ακριβως 7 χρονια.Ενα ανεπαναληπτο ταξιδι με καπετανιο τον καταπληκτικο Τασο Μαθιουδη καλη παρεα και μπολικα αστεια και πραγματα που δεν λεγονται...

rodanthi (103).JPG

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Ροδανθαρα και Συμη, τι αλλο να ζητησει κανεις;

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Ροδανθαρα και Συμη, τι αλλο να ζητησει κανεις;


Τιποτα αλλο!Και ο καπτεν εκανε μια μανουβρα για σεμιναριο σε χρονο dt

----------


## despo

> Συμη με το ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ στην αγονη της 12νησσου πριν ακριβως 7 χρονια.Ενα ανεπαναληπτο ταξιδι με καπετανιο τον καταπληκτικο Τασο Μαθιουδη καλη παρεα και μπολικα αστεια και πραγματα που δεν λεγονται...
> 
> rodanthi (103).JPG


Μας μετέφερες σε ένα πανέμορφο νησί με ένα πανέμορφο αξέχαστο πλοίο, οπου μόνο ευχάριστες αναμνήσεις έχω στα πολλα ταξείδια που είχα κάνει !

----------


## aprovatianos

Η φωτο σου ΒΕΝ ειναι πινακας ζωγραφικης!!!!

----------


## lhda

το ροδανθη πιστευω κ γω οτι ειναι ενα απ τα καλυτερα καραβια με αψογεσ προδιαγραφες

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Μιας και το πλοίο δεν υπάρχει πιά, πιστεύω πως δεν υπάρχει και πρόβλημα στο να ανεβάσουμε στο θέμα του κάποιες φωτογραφίες από τον τελευταίο του δεξαμενισμό τον _Δεκέμβριο 2008_, στην μεγάλη δεξαμενή του Περάματος.

21.jpg___22.jpg___24.jpg___23.jpg___25.jpg

----------


## Aquaman

Δεν την ειχα ξαναδει εκτος νερου,πολυ ωραιο υλικο.Ευχαριστουμε φιλε Venezia!

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Ροδάνθη στις 29-02-2012 με την πλώρη του κατακρεουργημένη. Φωτο απο το φίλο Selim San και τον ευχαριστώ.

RODANNTHI-cut (1) 29-02-2012.jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> Μιας και το πλοίο δεν υπάρχει πιά, πιστεύω πως δεν υπάρχει και πρόβλημα στο να ανεβάσουμε στο θέμα του κάποιες φωτογραφίες από τον τελευταίο του δεξαμενισμό τον _Δεκέμβριο 2008_, στην μεγάλη δεξαμενή του Περάματος.
> 
> 21.jpg___22.jpg___24.jpg___23.jpg___25.jpg


Γιωργο ευχαριστω πολυ απο καρδιας!!! Ειναι υπεροχες ολες και πραγματικα κανουν τον καθε καραβολατρη να θαυμασει τα αποκρυφα της μεγαλης κυριας της GA Ferries.

----------


## proussos

> Το Ροδάνθη στις 29-02-2012 με την πλώρη του κατακρεουργημένη. Φωτο απο το φίλο Selim San και τον ευχαριστώ.
> 
> RODANNTHI-cut (1) 29-02-2012.jpg


*Μια απορία γιατί νομίζω ότι το χάνουμε λίγο...
Τι συναίσθημα μπορεί να προκαλεί ένα τέτοιο θέαμα , ώστε - κατ'επανάληψη και με περισσή υπερηφάνεια για την απόκτηση - να καταχωρούνται φωτογραφίες από τα διαλυτήρια ?
Και δεν αφορά το ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ - μόνο - η απορία...*

----------


## apollo_express

> Μιας και το πλοίο δεν υπάρχει πιά, πιστεύω πως δεν υπάρχει και πρόβλημα στο να ανεβάσουμε στο θέμα του κάποιες φωτογραφίες από τον τελευταίο του δεξαμενισμό τον _Δεκέμβριο 2008_, στην μεγάλη δεξαμενή του Περάματος.
> 
> 21.jpg___22.jpg___24.jpg___23.jpg___25.jpg


Οι φωτογραφίες είναι εκπληκτικές! 
Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν ξέρετε στην τρίτη φωτογραφία (από αριστερά), που γράφει με ανάγλυφα γράμματα ΤΟΜΑΚΟΜΑΙ κάτω από τους προσκρουτήρες, είναι το λιμάνι νηολογίου του όταν ταξίδευε στην Ιαπωνία?
Το γράφει και το ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ στο ίδιο σημείο?

----------


## pantelis2009

> *Μια απορία γιατί νομίζω ότι το χάνουμε λίγο...
> Τι συναίσθημα μπορεί να προκαλεί ένα τέτοιο θέαμα , ώστε - κατ'επανάληψη και με περισσή υπερηφάνεια για την απόκτηση - να καταχωρούνται φωτογραφίες από τα διαλυτήρια ?
> Και δεν αφορά το ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ - μόνο - η απορία...*


Τα συναισθήματα είναι πολλά.......όπως και οι απόψεις γι' αυτές τις φωτο.
Δεν σε υποχρεώνει κανείς να την δείς, το κείμενο απο πάνω γράφει απο που είναι, αν δεν σου αρέσει ή πας στην επόμενη φωτο (αν υπάρχει) ή πάς σε άλλο θέμα.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν ξέρετε στην τρίτη φωτογραφία (από αριστερά), που γράφει με ανάγλυφα γράμματα ΤΟΜΑΚΟΜΑΙ κάτω από τους προσκρουτήρες, είναι το λιμάνι νηολογίου του όταν ταξίδευε στην Ιαπωνία?
> Το γράφει και το ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ στο ίδιο σημείο?


Δεν γνωρίζω αν το TOMAKOMAI ήταν (και) το λιμάνι νηολογίου του. Ο Σουηδός πάντως το αναφέρει ως έδρα της πρώτης του εταιρείας :
_"Levererades i april 1974 till Shin Higashi Nihon Ferry, Tomakomai, Japan."

_Σίγουρα πάντως ήταν γραμμένο με ανάγλυφα γράμματα σε σημείο που δεν φαινόταν όταν το πλοίο βρισκόταν στην θάλασσα, κάτω από την ίσαλο γραμμή (το λέω σωστά ???). Λογικά, από όσα γνωρίζω, το λιμάνι νηολογίου αναγράφεται σε εμφανές σημείο, ψηλά στην πρύμη και κάτω από το όνομα του πλοίου.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Iσως τοτε το λιμανι νηολογιου να ηταν πανω απο την ισαλο καθοτι το πλοιο(α) δεν ειχε δεχθει στην ελλαδα την βαρια μετασκευη

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Λογική υπόθεση, είναι κάτι που και εγώ το σκέφθηκα και σίγουρα έχει μεγάλη βαρύτητα όταν εκφέρεται από κάποιον με πολλές ναυπηγικές γνώσεις. Ωστόσο θεωρώ πως παραμένει ως γεγονός ότι βρισκόταν γραμμένο και σε ασυνήθιστο (τουλάχιστον για μας) σημείο, αλλά και πολύ πολύ χαμηλά στο σκάφος. Υποθέτω πως ακόμα και προ μετασκευής θα ήταν οριακά πάνω από την επιφάνεια της θάλασσας.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ειναι πραγματι περιεργο που βαζουν το ονομα νηολογιου τοσο χαμηλα.Στο κεφαλλονια για παραδειγμα που ανηκε στην ιδια εταιρεια και προηρθε απο το ιδιο ναυπηγειο το ονομα ειναι χαραγμενο στον καταπελτη

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_To Ροδανθη σ'ενα πρωινο καταπλου λιγο εξω απο την μπουκα του μεγαλου λιμανιου τον Ιουνιο του 1994, φωτογραφημενο απο την Πειραικη 

_Rodanthi  1994.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Moναδικη φωτο που τωρα πια μετρα 20 χρονια πισω.Τοτε διαφημιζαν το Ροδανθη ως <Το επι πλεον ονειρο> που ηταν

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ τον απριλιο του 2006 αφηνει πισω τον Πειραια για ενα μοναδικο ταξιδι στην αγονη της 12νησου για τρεις ημερες με καλη παρεα και πλοιαρχο τον καταπληκτικο Τασο Μαθιουδη

rodanti trip 2 apr (3).jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Ροδάνθη στις 29/02/2012 και η καταστροφή του έχει ξεκινήσει. Φωτο το φίλου Selim San και τον ευχαριστώ. Για όσους το ταξίδεψαν και το αγάπησαν.

RODANNTHI-cut (1) 29-02-2012.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ 1996....

scans2013 (119).jpg

τοτε που γινοταν χαμος στο λιμανι χειμωνα καλοκαιρι

----------


## opelmanos

Να ρωτήσω κάτι ..Ο Σαραγανίδας πότε ήταν Πλοίαρχος στο πλοίο?

----------


## nikos_kos

τι ομορφα που ηταν τοτε που το συγκεκριμενο βαπορι ειχε 2 εξωτερικα ντεκ για περπατημα κατά το διαμηκες!!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ αποπλους απο το μεγαλο λιμανι το καλοκαιρι του 1994

_1994 RODANTHI Piraeus.jpg

----------


## nickosps

Πωπω μας έφτιαξες φίλε TSS μεσημεριάτικα...!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Στα καλυτερα της...οταν ηταν το Νο 1 βαπορι στον πειραια

----------


## Takerman

> Στα καλυτερα της...οταν ηταν το Νο 1 βαπορι στον πειραια


Μέχρι που ήρθε το Μυτιλήνη.  :Sour:

----------


## Takerman

Να βάλω κι εγώ μία από το όχι και τόσο μακρινό 2005.

Rodanthi 2005.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

RODANTHI δεξαμενισμος στο Περαμα το 1996

newfilm (64).jpg

.....κανοντας ενα συντομο διαλειμμα απο τα δρομολογια της παροναξιας και μετα απο μια δυσκολη σεζον στην τυνησια

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Ομορφη φωτογραφια!!! μας αποκαλυπτει και τα βρεχαμενα  του πλοιου!!!_

----------


## Takerman

Ωραια πραγματα μας χαριζετε.

----------


## pantelis2009

To ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ όταν στις 29-08-2009 πλησίαζε στον Αθηνιό, με φόντο την Οία και την Καμένη. 
Για BEN BRUCE, T.S.S. APOLLON και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.

ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ 45 29-08-2009.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Καρτ ποσταλ παντελη!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> To ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ όταν στις 29-08-2009 πλησίαζε στον Αθηνιό, με φόντο την Οία και την Καμένη. 
> Για BEN BRUCE, T.S.S. APOLLON και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.
> 
> ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ 45 29-08-2009.jpg


_Σκετη ζωγραφια!!! Να εισαι καλα Παντελη!!!_

----------


## DeepBlue

> To ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ όταν στις 29-08-2009 πλησίαζε στον Αθηνιό, με φόντο την Οία και την Καμένη. 
> Για BEN BRUCE, T.S.S. APOLLON και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.
> 
> ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ 45 29-08-2009.jpg


Σκέτη ζωγραφιά...Απλά φίλε Παντελή αυτή είναι η Θηρασιά και οχι η Οία.

----------


## nickosps

Μπράβο φίλε Παντελή για το κάδρο με τον αγαπημένο βάπορα!

----------


## pantelis2009

> Σκέτη ζωγραφιά...Απλά φίλε Παντελή αυτή είναι η Θηρασιά και οχι η Οία.


Έχεις δίκιο φίλε μου.......sorry :Fat:

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Ροδάνθη στις 29-02-2012 όταν είχε αρχίσει η διάλυση του. Φωτο από το φίλο Selim San και τον ευχαριστώ.

RODANTHI cut 29-02-2012.jpg

----------


## SteliosK

Λίγες μέρες μετά τη φωτογραφία που ανέβασε ο Παντελής.

Rodanthi.jpg
photo: Selim San

----------


## Takerman

RODANTHI@SYROS.jpg RODANTHI2@SYROS.jpg

Στη Σύρο μάλλον το 2005.

Photos: Robert Brink

----------


## BOBKING

παιδια το πλοίο πήρε το αυτί μου όταν είχα πάει στην Πάτρα ότι είχε κάνει γραμμή Ιταλίας γιατί εγώ ήξερα για τα milena, daliana

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ειχε παει πατρα ανκονα το 1993 και τοτε μαζι με το ερωτοκριτος ηταν τα πιο γρηγορα , κατω απο 30 ωρες.

----------


## BOBKING

σωστά αγκώνα είχε πάει αυτό μου είπαν και προσπαθούσα να θυμηθώ που είχα δει  ότι  είχε πάει στην γραμμή Ιταλίας και τελικά το βρήκα σε ένα φυλλάδιο της ga ferries τότε που τα μοίραζαν έξω από στα πρακτορεία της εταιρίας

----------


## BOBKING

να το πρώτο
med_gallery_1833_231_276456.jpg
και το δεύτερο  
med_gallery_1833_231_187524.jpg

----------


## renetoes

> να το πρώτο
> med_gallery_1833_231_276456.jpg
> και το δεύτερο  
> med_gallery_1833_231_187524.jpg


Ναι, έτσι ήταν. Από τα λίγα πλοία που το διαφημιστικό φυλλάδιο δεν αρκούσε για να περιγράψει τη χλιδάτη ατμόσφαιρα, την πολυτέλεια και την περιποίηση που περίμενε τον επιβάτη on board. Μιλάμε βέβαια για τα πρώτα χρόνια της δρομολόγησης του ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ. Ταξίδεψα βράδυ, το καλοκαίρι του 1992, από Πάρο για Ηράκλειο και εντυπωσιάστηκα απίστευτα από το πλοίο.

----------


## BOBKING

όποτε φυσικά το  πλοίο εκτός από Πάτρα για Αγκώνα  έπιανε 
Ηγουμενίτσα 
image007.jpg
και επίσης Κέρκυρα και βεβαία όχι μόνο στο αιγαίο άλλα και στην Αδριατική ήταν χορτασμένο από πελατεία :Pride:  
med_gallery_3066_824_69980.jpg

----------


## ΖΑΜΠΕΤΑΚΗΣ

> όποτε φυσικά το  πλοίο εκτός από Πάτρα για Αγκώνα  έπιανε 
> Ηγουμενίτσα 
> image007.jpg
> και επίσης Κέρκυρα και βεβαία όχι μόνο στο αιγαίο άλλα και στην Αδριατική ήταν χορτασμένο από πελατεία 
> med_gallery_3066_824_69980.jpg


Εξεραιτικες σπανιες πόζες της κούκλας...ευχαριστούμε φιλε

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ.jpg 12-9-08

Θα μπορούσε να ταξιδεύει ακόμα...

----------


## pantelis2009

Το *Ροδάνθη* πλησιάζοντας τον* Αθηνιό στις 29/08/2009*. Θύμησες από το αρχείο μου.

ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ-46-29-08-2009.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Κάποια βαπόρια της εταιρείας έφυγαν άδικα...

----------


## thanos75

Αρχοντοβάπορο με τα όλα του! Και θα συμφωνήσω με τον Βϊκτωρα: Θα μπορούσε ίσως ακόμα να ταξιδεύει, εάν ήταν σε άλλη εταιρία

----------

